# OI girls chatter part 3



## Shellebell

happy


----------



## kdb

bookmarking


----------



## Patches

Woo hoo - kd, just saw your signature file - great news that the cyst has gone!! It must have been all the positive thinking   Are you waiting until you come back from NZ to start anything new now?


----------



## penni_pencil

KD thats great news!  My word... the power of positive thoughts!  How long were you on the chinese herbs for aswell? reckon they helped?

xxx


----------



## amberboo

Bookmarking XXXXXXXX


----------



## kdb

Thanks girls, can't describe how stunned I was when the sonographer told me! Herbalist had said it could take 2-3 months, and I had only been on the herbs for two weeks! Am sure they helped, but I also made a real effort with Low GL diet and cutting out sugar / refined carbs as much as I could.

Hey Patches - did a cupcake decorating course at the weekend up in Essex. It was SO much fun! Here's a link to some photos (hope it works)...
http://www.********.com/photo.php?pid=3975117&l=f45badfe51&id=586532186

Sorry to hear about your abandoned cycle  and also that they wouldn't help with referring you to a dietician. I do like Penni's suggestion to get some help from your GP though. Special hugs to you xoxoxo

Penni - hope you got some reassurance from your MW?

Jenny, how was the holiday?

Amber, CHG 

xoxo
kd

/links


----------



## Patches

Wow kd - the cupcakes are amazing! I love the purple frosting, but the flat ones with the little decorations are lovely too. I must find something similar near me   I was thinking of you earlier today and wondering if you'd done it yet - I was making some Chinese new year cupcakes at lunchtime for a get-together tomorrow (with red bean paste in the middle). I hope they're nice. At least I'm legitimately allowed to eat lots of them - and dp has been really sweet about helping to assess whether I've eaten my extra calories for the day each evening. Still feeling  much more positive since stopping treatment - weird but good while it lasts!

What's your next step from here? Did you say you were down for IUI when you get back from NZ?

I hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## kdb

Oooh red bean paste sounds interesting!  Are the cupcakes vanilla or choc?  Yes, make sure you gobble up lots of them    Send me some photos!

I'm glad you're feeling so positive, honeybee   Really pleased to hear that.

As for me, no more IUI - have decided to be "more proactive" (consultants' words) with our TTC and so IVF is on the cards for May-ish (although hopefully avoiding the Bank HOlidays as we are going to Brighton the first weekend and want to go to Madeira at the end of May).

The cyst really threw a spanner in the works - without it we could've done 2-3 IUIs by now, but it wasn't to be.

Just waiting now for letter from new clinic to book first cons appt.  It was really scary thinking about IVF a few weeks ago, and I was waking up early in the mornings worrying about it, thinking that I wouldn't be able to cope with a BFN from it, but now I am feeling optimistic.  Would've been great to get a BFP with a less invasive tx, but for various reasons we want to do both our NHS IVF cycles this year, which means starting in May / June.

Ooops, sorry for the long post!  Let me know how the cupcakes go down xoxoxox


----------



## JW3

KD - I am very impressed with your cupcakes, they look fab    Great news about the cyst going too  

Penni - how are you doing now, did you get in touch with your midwife?

Patches - glad you are feeling positive      I met up with another FF friend last night who had to put on weight and had done 1 OI cycle and managed to put some weight on, then she couldn't do the next cycle but ended up getting a natural bfp in the break.  Really hope things work out ofr you soon   

Hi Amber   

Everything still good with me, just normal midwife checks now so not much happening at the minute, don't see her again until 2nd march.


----------



## penni_pencil

KD - Your cupcakes look amzing! Well done you!  Maybe you and patches will be able to start the IVF cycle around the same time 

Jenny - PLease everything is still ok 

Me well, I contacted her.... didnt seem fazed by it...said I just relax and forget about it.. I said its hard when I have 4 reasons to be worried about (2xd&c,widening of cervix...and now found out maybe having abnormally cells lasered off from the smear tests might be a cause and I had than done) She eventually said she will ask the question for me, but then came back and said the consultant won't see anyone before their 20wk scan... so I rang the private scan place, they can do, but dont normally do it til 20-24 wks...Got a bit confused as everywhere on web said it was done between 14-16wks... but hey ho...I can only go on what the experts tell me...so Im forgetting about it til my 20wk scan and then I will ask as I have an appt with the con then  Im also going back to listen to the HB again next week.. I cant help but worry still about it, so my MW was lovely and said its fine for me to go down and have a listen in again  So trying to stay positive until next week now...I CAN DO IT LOL

Hope everyone else is well

CHG - any news??

xxx


----------



## JW3

Penni - So glad you are getting to listen to the heartbeat again.  Will be praying for you that everything goes well up to the 20wk scan


----------



## Patches

Penny - glad to hear that you're feeling reassured, and it's good you're getting to hear the HB again 

Jenny - thanks for sharing the story of your friend - it's really good to know it *can* happen!

kd: the cupcakes were vanilla, with red bean paste in the middle, and then a red bean paste buttercream frosting. Everyone liked them, though I thought they were a bit dense, and dp said they'd be better without the red bean paste! What does he know I'll send you a pic when I've uploaded them 

Hope everyone's well. I'm procrastinating, but must start work!!


----------



## kdb

I like the sound of those, Patches!  Can't wait to see the pics 

Penni, I can completely understand why you feel worried - hope you can take it week by week and feel more confident as the days go by


----------



## JW3

Penni - hope you & bump are doing ok, thinking about you


----------



## penni_pencil

Hi Jenny... not doing too well  Havent been to work yesterday and today, I can't help but feel something is wrong   I've managed to get a dr's appt for 3.30pm today for them to see if they can find the HB.  I feel like Im being really stupid, but I just cant shake the feeling something is up   I hope they prove me wrong then maybe I can stop all this worry!  If they can find it, im going to rent a good doppler so I can find the HB myself to help put my mind at rest as all this worry cant help either!

Ill let you know xxx


----------



## JW3

Penni - good luck for the doctors appointment I hope it goes well.  The first time my midwife tried to find the heartbeat it took about 20mins so try not to worry if they don't find it straight away.  Staying home sounds like a good idea if you are not sure about things.  I think however far you get it will not sink in that everything is going to be ok until you have your baby in your arms.  I don't feel too worried but I am sure that is the case with me.  When I went to the 20wk scan the technician was very concerned that I wasn't excited and she thought something was wrong but I am sure it is a defence mechanism that I am not letting myself believe totally yet.  Keep thinking that now I am 22 weeks if I get past the next two weeks then there is more chance of a live baby.  I guess I won't feel more fully confident until about 30 weeks.  I hope they find the hearbeat really easy and then it will be easy for you to find it with the doppler.  I'm not sure I'd manage to use one myself, when the midwife listens she is always telling me when the baby is moving and I haven't a clue what is going on.  My placenta is at the front so it makes it harder to find the hearbeat and also to tell the baby is moving.


----------



## cowhatgirl

Hi girls

Just popped on quickly to see how you're all doing.

Penni - my lovely.  So sorry you're feeling anxious about things.  I can understand.  I really hope your appointment today is able to relieve some of your fears. Let us know how it goes.  Thinking of you.

Hi to everyone else.  Hope you're all doing ok.  KDB - great news about the cyst!  Good luck for the next part of your journey.  I understand your fears about embarking on IVF, but once you're in the thick of it, it really doesn't feel that much more daunting than OI.  And Jenny, glad all is progressing well.  Can believe you're 22 weeks already.  Where's that time gone??  Patches - hi to you. x

Thanks for all your kind thoughts and good wishes re my cycle.  It's flown by and ec is tomorrow.  Unfortunately, despite being on a lower dose this time, I've over-stimmed again.  At my final scan yesterday I had in excess of 30 large follicles.  And boy do I feel uncomfortable.  Whilst it's great that I still respond well (even at 40!), the down side is I'm now at v high risk of OHSS, so there is a possibility that I may not get to embryo transfer.  The embies would be instead be frozen.  .  Still, most important to get the precious eggs and to avoid getting ill, so I'll trust their judgement.  No doubt catch up again soon.

Penni -  , once again.

Love CowHatGirl


----------



## JW3

Cowhatgirl - your tx does seem to have flown doesn't it?  tons of luck for ec.  Will be hoping and praying that everything goes well for you.


----------



## penni_pencil

ALL OK... THANK GOODNESS!  Maybe now I can tell myself to stop being silly and get on with it!  Still going for my MW appt tomorrow so DP can come listen to HB as he's only listened to a recording of it so far.  Thank you girls for you kind words

CHG - WOHOO EC tomorrow, and 30! WOW  you really do have a good old crop there lOL  Ill keep everything crossed that ET goes ahead for you....how many did you have last time and they still went ahead with ET didnt they? So hoping they can this time..i think they will, you havent had OHSS before have you? I think you folllies just like to show you what they can do LOL  GOOD LUCK... everything crossed that your on the 2WW in a few days! YAY  PLLLEEEAASSEEE keep us posted  x


----------



## cowhatgirl

Just a quickie...

Penni - YAY!  So relieved all's well.  You were making me anxious for you!!!  That's great news that everything is ok.  Hope DP enjoys hearing the hb tomorrow.  xx

And thanks for your good wishes - and Jenny too.  You're right Penni, I managed to avoid OHSS last time, so hopefully all will be ok this time.  Had 20 eggs previously.  I just don't understand why I've over-stimmed again when I've been on the min dose.  Oh well - not gonna analyse too much and just hope I get the outcome we want...

Love CowHatGirl xx


----------



## JW3

Penni - great news and another listen tomorrow - fab.


----------



## kdb

Yay Penni, was thinking about you last night and hoping all was well  

Thanks CHG, had dinner with some FFs recently and they were singing the praises of IVF so I am ready for it   Good luck for today, and hope the OHSS doesn't eventuate   

Hi Patches, how are things?

xoxo


----------



## cowhatgirl

Hi girls

Just a quickie - bit sore and tired.

EC today and they collected 17 eggs.  Really pleased is over with.  Now just hope to avoid OHSS and will await the call tomorrow... fingers crossed!

Thanks for your support all.

xx


----------



## JW3

CHG         lots of positive vibes for some great embryos for you.  17 eggs sounds positive    Hoping you don't get OHSS


----------



## penni_pencil

CHG - WOHOO 17... Well done you!  Please post today how many embies you got!  Im thinking you will have a few again like last time.. YAY  If OHSS holds off, will you be in tomorrow for ET.... Wishing you all the best and that OHSS stays away!

KD - Yeah IVF is really no bigger... I think OI breaks you into it LOL xxx


----------



## cowhatgirl

Hello.  Well, just had the dreaded phone call... and of the 17 eggs, 16 have fertilised!  Yay!  

The embryologist asked whether we wanted to freeze any now, as we have a good no., but we've decided to proceed to day 3 and hope we still have some strong contenders left.  She added that if things are still looking good on Sat (ET is planned then), they may take any remaining embryos to blast.  

Am feeling v sore and uncomfortable today, but not unwell.  Hoping the good news continues...

Thanks for your support and good wishes.  Love CowHatGirl xx


----------



## JW3

CHG - that is fabulous news.  I really hope you get great embies and if you get to take some to blast that will be fab.  So pleased for you.


----------



## kdb

Waahay CHG!  You are a *machine*!!!       Am sure there will be some excellent embies to choose from   Hope you're taking it easy for the OHSS, and drinking lots of water xoxoxo


----------



## penni_pencil

Oh My Word!  You go girl!  WOHOO hats great that is!  Cant wait to see how many you have left to freeze.. WOHOO.. so ET is Saturday YAY  nice one....  keep us posted


----------



## cowhatgirl

Thanks everyone.  Hope you're all ok and having a good weekend?

Am now PUPO with 2 lovely embryos, transferred yesterday.  Amazingly every single embryo continued to divide, so at day 3 they had all 16 to choose from.  So I'm hoping we really have the pick of the bunch on board.  

We decided to try and take the remaining 14 to blast.  We know that we'll lose some in the process, but have to accept they were never gonna make it anyway.  If we have even a handful of blasts to freeze we'll be delighted.  But hopefully they wont be required...

Thanks again for your support.
CHG xx


----------



## cowhatgirl

Meant to add...

KDB - if I don't get a chance to post before you go, have a fantastic trip back to NZ and Oz.  What a wonderful tonic...

xx


----------



## kdb

CHG, that is amazing!  You must have top quality eggs in there, girl!!  Wow, did the clinic say how amazing it was?  Great that you'll have some blastos to freeze too   So when is OTD?  6th March?

Thanks lovely, you're spot on about the tonic of spending time with family and friends in the sunshine!  Am sure it will put me in a fab frame of mind for tx in Spring.

Will be checking in on FF to see all the exciting BFP news....


----------



## cowhatgirl

Thanks kdb.  The clinic were amazed... not sure what's happened!  They gave me the ok to test on the 5th March.  Fingers crossed eh.

Have a wonderful time away.  Oh God, I could kill for some warmth and sunshine right now!  I'm sure it'll be fab.  Enjoy every minute. xx


----------



## penni_pencil

CHG - Thats great news! Offically on the 2WW YAY Come on 5th March!  That date always rings a bell to me, but I don't know why! Maybe from this 5th march Ill know!   I think you made the right choice taking them all to blast, you already have some frozen, so you might aswell only freeze the bestest of the best!  Im sure this will work for you again, Im sure of it.  How was the transfer?  Did it go ok?

KD - Hope you have a lovely time seeing family and friends and having a well earned rest ready for IVF in April/May time

Strawberry - Hows things? How did things with your cyst get on?  Have you managed to get to 2WW.  BTW, do you still hear from Jules?  Just wondering how she is?

Patches - Are you having a good time and enjoying yourself off TX?  I do hope so!

Amber - Hows things, any updates for us?

Jenny - How you doing? 23 weeks nearly isnt it... oh my, yours seems to be flying, mine doesnt LOL  15 weeks today YAY  feeling positive still so all good lOL

ANYONE else out there... HHHEEELLLLLOOOOOOO

xxx


----------



## Patches

CHG - fabulous news!!! Roll on March 5th  

Penny - v glad to hear that your scare turned out ok and I hope you're managing to enjoy it all a bit more now

kd - have a great time away and make sure you get some really good r&r in!

afm - things are so hectic at work that I haven't had too much time to think about it all (a good thing, I think). I'm generally managing to stay quite positive though have had one or two really down days where I lose all faith that my body will ever work again. I think I'm putting all my hopes in the weight gain thing working and I'm definitely managing to get in my extra calories (yay for Innocent smoothies and nakd cereal bars  ). I haven't actually weighed myself but more calories MUST mean more weight, mustn't it?!

Hope you're all doing v well xx


----------



## JW3

CHG - that is amazing about your fantsatic embies, I really hope this one works, and that you get some lovely blasts too.  Good luck for the 2ww.

Penni - yes it does feel like its going fairly fast, but I think from now it will start to drag a bit.  I am making myself stop buying for the baby as we already have everything that we need and I must save some money as DH needs a new car (went a bit shopping mad although I am still being quite sensible with it as we only have so much room in our house)  So not much happening in March until I start the ante-natal classes in April.  I am sure when you get later down the line it will feel like it has gone really fast.


----------



## kdb

Good luck for the blasto phone call, CHG    

Penni, am hoping I follow your lead of a surprise natural AF followed by an IVF BFP and baby    How are you feeling, sweetpea?  Relaxing into the pg I hope xoxo

Patches, any more baking done recently?  I am hoping to get creative with some cupcake ideas while I'm in NZ - will pick my Gran's brains for some ideas too!  You should go to innocentdrinks.co.uk and sign up to their newsletter - sometimes they have special offers on their smoothies and veg pots.

AFM...  I got a big surprise yesterday morning when what appears to be AF turned up!  Still seems to be here today too... so could this be my third ever natural AF since stopping the Pill two years ago?  I hope so!!  Didn't pick up any ov with temp charting, but am still taking the AF as a good sign    What is most bizarre is that it isn't painful at all - usually I feel totally zonked on CD1 and have 2-3 days of cramps / achy back.  Maybe this is down to the new herbs?

Went to see my herbalist / acu yesterday so it was good timing to tell him the AF news.  I am stocking up on 5 weeks' worth of herbs to take to NZ (god I hope my suitcase doesn't get stopped at customs... NZ border control is v v strict).

Strawbs, Jenny, Amber, anyone else reading or lurking


----------



## JW3

KD - how long have you been taking the herbs already & what are they?  I was never brave enough to try the herbs thing and my acupuncturist said it was going to cost £200-300.  Good luck with taking them to New Zealand.


----------



## kdb

Hi Jenny - I've pm'd you the details.

The ones I've been taking are approx £32 for 18 days' worth.  I've also tried pre-mixed ones from another acupuncturist which were £20 for two weeks' worth.


----------



## penni_pencil

KD - wow On AF arriving.. thats great news....  Id take it as a good sign too... These herbs seem to be doing the trick....well done!  Have a great time in NZ!

CHG - Any news on your blasts? how many made it and how many are being froze?  How is the 2WW going?

xxx


----------



## JW3

Thanks for the PM KD, very helpful    

Penni - how are you doing?


----------



## penni_pencil

Morning fellow FFs 

How is everyone? its alittle quiet on here... any updates from anyone?

Im doing ok.. staying positive, had a hour the other day where I was getting down, but managed to pull myself out of it and been ok since... so far so good!  Looks like this time I might make it to the MW appt without having an emotional breakdown LOL

xxx


----------



## cowhatgirl

Hi all

Hope you're having a good weekend... despite the weather.  Will we ever see the spring??

Well, of our remaining 14 embryos, a couple stopped developing, the remaining 12 made it to blast, but of these the clinic felt 6 were top grade and suitable for freezing.  Hurrah!  So we now have 6 day 3 frozen from our first cycle and 6 blasts from this one, which we're obviously delighted about.  

Now half way through the 2ww and it's as vile as ever.  Trying to stay off FF tbh, cos I just send myself mad searching for symptoms!

Penni, glad you're doing ok.  Keep up the PMA - you're doing great!

OK, gotta go and organise dinner and distract myself again!  Promise to post when I have anything to report .

xx


----------



## penni_pencil

CHG - Thats great news! WOHOO  You and your DH don't half make some fantastic embies LOL Nice work!

Looking forward to hearing some good news on friday from you... everything is crossed stilll and thinking about you lots xxx


----------



## JW3

CHG - Wow 6 blasts that is excellent      good luck for the rest of your 2ww.  Praying its going to work for you    

Penni - sounds like you are doing really well    

All ok here, just really tired a lot of the time, going to bed now.


----------



## cowhatgirl

Hello girls

Well, I'd cautiously say we have another BFP!  I didn't post yesterday as i had a bit of a mare with the tests.  The first HPT - provided from the clinic - was negative. Fortunately I had a Clearblue Digital left from the last cycle, so decided to use that too, just to confirm result, and it was a BFP? 

Called the clinic, who were a bit confused and have agreed to do a blood test on Monday.  In the meantime, suggested I re-test.  Which I've done today, with a different brand and it immediately came up pregnant.  YAY!  So hoping either I screwed up yesterdays test or it was just dodgy.  

Now the next phase of worry begins...

Thanks for alll your support. xx


----------



## kdb

Congratulations CHG!!     

I hope your 'cautious' turns into a 'confident' after the blood test    Well done to you and your DH.  Sending you loads of sticky vibes!!

Hi to everyone else xoxo


----------



## penni_pencil

CHG - I knew it! WOHOOO    

I did a test after drinking loads of water so I could do it and it was negative... did it next morning and it was BFP....  Its a BFP alright!  Well done you! 

How you feeling about it?  I know how hard its going to be for you to enjoy the BFP and the 1st part of the pregnancy... but believe me...it CAN work....I'm living proof! This is it for you now, i can feel it.....please try be positive   ... make sure they get you in for extra scans so you can put your mind at rest... I had the following ones.. 6wk, 8wk, 10wk (paid for) and 12wk.... now my MW sees me every 2 weeks to listen to HB to keep my mind at rest....  its worth asking for the extra scans, Im sure they will give them you, at least the 1st 2 anyway, then you should be able to get a 10wk through your MW on NHS...which will help you loads 

Congrats to you and your DP   ..please keep us posted to how you are doing and if you need to speak to someone who's been through it, just PM me, Ill try help out anyway I can   I have found the girls on here have helped loads when I have been feeling down about it all....  when there's no-one else around you at home to talk to (they just don't understand if they haven't been through it...), this helps loads!

Good luck! WOHOO So pleased!


----------



## cowhatgirl

Thanks both!

Penni - I know I'm hormonal at the moment but your post has brought a tear to my eye... Thank you!  I know you can empathise completely with the emotions and it's so reassuring to have you here to talk to.  DH and I are just gonna take it a step at a time.  We know from bitter experience we have a long way to go, but your journey is indeed proof that it things can get better.  The first step will be the blood results, which will hopefully be ok.  And if we're lucky enough to get there, shall def be asking for extra scans.  I know, without any doubt I cant face another 12 week scan, without others beforehand.

Promise to keep you posted.

KDB - i assume you're still in NZ?  Hope you're having a fab time with your folks. xx

xx


----------



## penni_pencil

CHG - One extra thing... ask about taking baby aspirin... I was told to take it, it can help with the transition from yolk sac to placenta... which we both know is a very point part.........  im still taking mine, I was told it I can stop if I want but it won't do me any harm to keep taking it, so I am..just incase LOL  The pregnancy loss clinic also prescibe it to people even if the tests comes back normal for the clotting problem....worth asking hon xxx  its brought over the counter... 75mg a day, thats all you take..... please ask see what they say xxx


----------



## JW3

CHG - woohoo, I am hoping and praying this is it for you


----------



## smileybunny

HI there,
This is my first time on this board, hope I am in the right place! I am due to start the menopour injections today for the first time and am a bit apprehensive! We have previously had clomid (a few years back) that didn't work, they said it was down to me being underweight. I am now about the correcxt weight, and consult said he would skip trying clomid again and jump straight to the jabs. They have given us really limited iinfo so can nyone help with what to expect side effects etc?
Sorry to be a scardy cat just HATE needles!!!!!! ha ha ha not good with this then! DH is going to have to do it for me!

Anyway any help would be appreciated

xxxxxx


----------



## penni_pencil

Hi Smileybunny   I was on menopur.  To be honest, I didnt experience any side effects off it... and dont worrry about the needle..its soooo tiny...you can't really feel it going in!  How cool is that!  I used to put it in my belly as I had more fat there lOL  One day one side, one day the other side.   Just below the belly button and the side  You can use a thing aswell to inject it for you, but to be honest it was easier to do the injection myself than use that device LOL

Are you up the hospital today to get a scan and for them to show you how to do the injections?  Let us know how you get on, and if you need more advice using the injections let us know, there's a few of us on here that have used menopur before 

Good luck! Post back 

xxx


----------



## JW3

Hi Smileybunny - good luck with your tx.  Honestly once you have done a few injections it gets so easy, I think its nothing compared with the emotional trauma of going through all this.  Great news about getting to the right weight to start.  I hope it works for you first time.


----------



## cowhatgirl

Hello girls

Thanks again for your good wishes.  I wanted to let you know that I've just had the results of my blood test back and our BFP is confirmed!  Feel relieved and happy, though for obvious reasons v cautious.  Here we go again...

Penni - thanks for the recommendation.  I will def ask about the aspirin.

Smileybunny - very best of luck with your journey.  The injections are a little daunting at first (I have a bad phobia of giving blood etc), but you get used to them very quickly.  And if in doubt, remember why you're doing them and what you may achieve...

Hi to everyone else.  xx


----------



## penni_pencil

CHG - WOHOO Fantastic news   Did they give you a date for your 1st scan in 2 weeks?

xxx


----------



## cowhatgirl

Hi Penni

Haven't got scan date yet.  They're calling me on Wednesday to confirm a date.  Feeling ok at the mo.  Shall just take it a day at a time.

Hope all's ok with you?

xx


----------



## smileybunny

Hi guys,

Thank you so much for your words of suppor today, really helped the nerves before appt! All was fine, DH had to give me my injection in the clinic, not sure who was more nervous me or him lol! I did however see an evil glint in his eye as soon as he ointed the needle at me!!!!!!!! It feels so good to be finally on the journey as opposed to waiting for appts and for my cycle to start, I see good news stories on here and it gives hope. Congrats to all those who have had positive news and fingers crossed, and sending lots of     to the rest of us.


Thanks again for helping me out today it helps to know u are not alone
xxxxx


----------



## bump14

Hi all,
I tested 2 days early.  BFN
Tested 1 day early, faint pos line.  Period same day.
Don't know what to think.  Only was wondering how much of an impact different brands of tests would have had.  I phoned the clinic after the pos line, and they said yep, pregnant.  But I then got a quite definite period later that same day.
Bump

ps-could I have been picking up residual hcg from the ovitrelle jab?


----------



## penni_pencil

CHG - OK, keep us posted will you?  Need to make sure you're coping ok and everything is going to plan (Which Im sooo sure it will this time for you both) xxx

Smileybunny - Congrats on starting your cycle   Yes, there's been alot of success on here from OI, and some of us who have moved onto IVF have had success too  Hope we can keep you positive   Its so hard waiting inbetween appts to get started isnt it... at least thats behind you now and your on your way YAY

Bump - Mmmmhhhh  sounds a little strange....  look back at CHG post, you will see she got a negative on the test given to her from the clinic, but on a clear blue, she got the BFP.  Have you tested since having your bleed?  I would get a clear blue, or ask the the hospital to do some bloods for you to check?  How are you feeling?  are you still bleeding?  I can imagine how confused you must be at the moment   Let us know how you get on xxx


----------



## JW3

Bump - good luck for the next few days.  I really hope you get some more positive tests.  It is quite normal for some tests to be negative.  Splash out and go with the clearblue digital.  Lots of girls have some bleeding as well.  I really hope this is the one for you.  I'm sure it can't have been residual from the drugs because otherwise the clinic would have told you to test later and you wouldn't have got that negative.  Really praying its the one for you.

Penni - hope you are feeling ok, you really are getting there now, when do you see the midwife again?


----------



## penni_pencil

Hiya Jenny 

Yeah, 17wks now WOHOO relaxing now a bit as I can feel some sligt movements How COOL! not all the time, but enough to keep me going YAY My next appt is a week tomorrow, but I might cancel it as Im doing ok, ill see nearer the time, it was only booked to listen in to put my mind at rest, so if I still feel baby i wont go   20wk scan is 1st April... afternoon thank god cos its april fools day LOL

Ive put on nearly a stone in weight now!!  HA HA  insulation I should say LOL  

How is everyone else?  Where is everyone else?   Give us some updates to catch up and know you all are ok 
xxx


----------



## bump14

CHG - CONGRATULATIONS  

Thank you all for your kind words and help.  Unfortunately it was a bfn for me.  Def af now.  I think it is most likely that I picked up a bit of residual ovitrelle, as the pos test was a really sensitive one, but same brand was neg the next day.  Ah well, a-trundling on we go.

How many bfp's have we got now?


----------



## JW3

Bump     so sorry to hear about the bfn.  I really hope you get there soon   

Penni    great to hear you are now feeling more confident.  I am not able to get to sleep now sometimes because of all the moving   I seem to get much more moving in the night I have a feeling this is going to be one that is up all night when he arrives.  Good luck for your 20wk scan, that is not long away now     I have put on over a stone as well.  Its a bit concerning because you don't know how big your supposed to get each week do you?  and I feel huge now and there is loads further to go.  DH called me a big tub today   and several people have commented that I look huge.  My midwife said I am spot on average though so that is good and I think for my starting weight in the booklet they gave me it said it was normal to put on 25lbs so I am still well within that.  There will be plenty of time to lose all the weight later


----------



## smileybunny

Hi there,
Just thought I would update as quite happy after first scan today. After Clomid nothing changed at all no lining increase or follicles aso really pleased to hear today after 3 days lining has increased up to 5 from 3 and follicle has increased to 7 with another couple showing, nurse was really pleased, as was I! Feel there is hope  even if it does not work this cycle at least something is reacting! She told me to go and have BMS every day or other day from now on, is that right? My word exhausting!!!!!
Hope all is well with everyoneso good to hear peoples good news and positive stories.
Bump - sorry to hear about bpn trundle on with me this month!!!
xxxxx


----------



## kdb

That's great smiley, well done!  I also had a much better response on injectables compared to Clomid    Good luck for this cycle!

Hi to everyone else     I've been in NZ for 10 days now and am loving it.  Blue skies and sunshine every morning... it's sooooo what I needed!  Still taking herbs and am on CD2 of a proper AF.  Acupuncture today to look forward to as well.  Stayed with a friend last week who has a 12wk old baby boy.  She is single and had DIUI (but unmedicated).  She was very generous and gave me loads of cuddles with him, had me feeding him, etc.  It was fab.

Penni, am thrilled you're feeling so confident and rightly so.  Beanie sounds very active!

CHG, Jenny, Patches (hope you're ok?), Amber and everyone else xoxoxo


----------



## JW3

KD - glad you are having a great time and great news about managing to get the herbs past customs  

Smiley - fabulous news    yes BMS every other day at least, although on my succesful cycle me & DH waited until nearer ovulation and it still worked (by that time we'd totally had enough BMS   )  I used smiley ov tests and they worked even though I am PCOS which helped although I did get lots of scans too.  Good luck I really hope it works.


----------



## penni_pencil

Smiley - YAY HOw exciting!  Its lovely to see when you finally get "something" after years of nothing   I always took a trigger shot so I didn't have to do BMS until I took that (thank god) not sure I could have coped with all the BMS if I had to do it most the way through the cycle LOL

Jenny - sounds like a little wriggler LOL I hope that calms down at night for you so you can get some sleep

KD - SOunds like your having a lovely time, you won't want to come home   WOW CD2 of a natural AF... WOHOO HOw cool is that...I hope it continues for you so you don't have to do treatment and you get a natural BFP 

Its friday thank god... I need a few days off LOL Getting fed up of work now... oh well, only3.5 months left of normal shifts, then i have 1 month of half days YAY that will be ace cos ill only be working 7.30-11:15 YAY

CHG - Any news on your 1st scan? how you getting on?

xxx


----------



## bump14

Hi,
Can I ask - When using OI, how long (how many cycles) is reasonable before BFP?  DH and I were starting to get a bit disillusioned, but the consultant said he doesn't really believe in putting a time frame on it.  It's hard to know what to think.  Perhaps I went into this treatment expecting too much too quickly?  I just see so many friends and family preg, that it's so hard at times, esp one recently who has now had 4 since we started trying!  I know, I'm talking to the converted here  
Bump


----------



## JW3

Bump - I got my bfp off the fifth cycle but really that was going to be our last one.  The clinic said to us you can do up to 12 if you want but probably not to do more than 4 to 6 as the chances slightly reduce each time.  I do have 1 part blocked tube and my DH had 25% anti-sperm antibodies though so if everything else had been ok they may have suggested we keep going longer.  I know that on the first one or two times DH really got his hopes up because he thought well clomid didn't work but we knew why and with the OI we didn't have a clear reason for it not working.  However my 21day progresterone was often very low about 29 and it was only on the last go I had two follicles and therefore the progesterone was higher so I think this has made the difference.  I don't think the chances are really much or even any higher than a 'normal' couple trying naturally so its maybe worth 6 months although I have heard that some NHS PCTs dont' offer this much or any OI cycles, some only offer say 3 on the NHS.  (Couldn't remember whether you are NHS or not?)


----------



## bump14

Thanks Jenny,
I have had 2 cycles privately, plus one abandoned as I overstimmed.  I am on the NHS now, 3rd cycle, or 4th.  I have already lost track!  The cycles just seem to blend into jab, scan, jab, scan after a while!


----------



## cowhatgirl

Hi girls

Hope you're all ok.

Bump - sorry to hear this cycle didn't work out for you.  I had 6 OI cycles in total (plus a further 2 which were abandoned due to overstimming).  These were all NHS funded and they said that 6 was probably the optimum number of attempts - if I didn't fall pg in 6 attempts, they thought it unlikely it would happen using OI.  So still reason to persevere.  And I guess Jenny is the best example, if you needed one.

Penni - so pleased to hear you're able to start relaxing into your pg a little.  How exciting that you're starting to feel movement!  Just amazing.  Not too long until your 20week scan either. xx

Jenny - hope you're still doing ok.

KDB - so envious of you being away.  Just sounds perfect.  Enjoy every moment and continue to get your body 'baby friendly', ready for your return to the uk.

Hi to everyone else - Smiley, Patches and anyone else I've missed. x

AFM - I'm doing ok.  Thanks for all your good wishes.  First scan now booked for Weds 24th - exactly 7 weeks.  Am terribly anxious, but I know that's to be expected.  Feel pretty tired and have really bad lower back pain - not something I had last time - but otherwise doing fine.

Right, logging off... seem to spend hours on FF at the mo!  Searching for reassurance most of the time!  Not v healthy really, so gonna discipline myself and log off!

xx


----------



## bump14

CHG, Hope all is good for your scan  

eek on the number of OI attempts!  I think I am on 5 or 6 now.  So.......no pressure then!   Unfortunately I think it will be another 2-3 attempts on NHS before the NHS will think about anything else, as I had the few attempts privately - they will prob not count those.  I was told it would be 6 attempts, and then a review appt to decide whether or not to do another 6.  I will likely be offered another 6 I think, as my responses to tx on NHS are pretty textbk.  But it could, and prob will, take months to get the review appt unless I see that consultant privately to speed it up!  It's a really crazy system!  Very depressing to think I started fertility investigations in my 20's!
Sorry about the rant folks.  I just don't really know what to do next.  decisions.......decisions.


----------



## smileybunny

HI guys,

Thought I would just update. 

Bump - I have been told QI can have 4 NHS cycles and then a review to see if any more, seems to differ so much depending on where you are! The system is a total bummer, each time you come out of it it seems to put yoiu back at the start agn with months to wait and the only way to get round it is to pay, grrrrr I will rant with you xxxxx  
  
My update, scan yesterday and 3 follicles at 10 so they seemed happy, lining was at 7 so it is getting there, what is the best way to thicken up lining? Anything I can do, all help most appreciated xxxx

Now, am I being really seilfish or is the fact that our best friends have announceed their accidental pregnancy bound to make me a bit wobbly? I am so please for them nut a little part of me just wishes it were that easy for all us us eh? 

Good to hear the rest of you guys are doing well, lots of hugs to all

Rach
xxxx


----------



## JW3

Bump     hoping & praying it works for you soon, then you won't need all those other attempts   

Rach - for the womb lining just drink lots of water, eat brazil nuts.  It should get there if it is already at 7 because 6 is good enough.  My consultant even told me it is possible to get a bfp with a lower womb lining than 6 as sometimes mine was only 5.5.  8 or more is fab       sorry to hear about the announcement, you are not being selfish it is just so unfair that the one thing we really want other people just manage without even trying


----------



## penni_pencil

Bump - We were offered 3 OI attempt via my dr's, our PCT didnt offer us any, put us straight onto NHS IVF waiting list.  We fell pregnant on the 3rd attempt of OI, unfortunately that one wasn't meant to be for us  we then did our free IVF from the NHS, which failed (I still believe to this day it failed because they had trouble putting our little embies back).  We were told we can continue on OI if we wanted to as it had worked for us, but because we had to pay for treatment, we thought best to go for IVF now as at least you know you have 2 embies on board, and its whether they stick or not, although we did try one more OI, which failed.  Then our next IVF it was BFP, but, unfortunately again, it wasn't meant to be , but on the 3rd IVF it was a BFP again, and all going well so far..>WOHOO AT LAST!!  The last 2 IVF's I did, I requested the main consultant to do my embie transfer, and he was really good and got them in without issues.... 

Jenny - Hows its going? 26 weeks wohoo  how cool!  Have you got alot of things yet? My friends are starting to give me stuff which is great, I feel like saying give it me for free, Ive already had to pay out £8k on this baby before I got pregnant LOL they didnt LOL

Smiley - WOHOO Come on you follies!  I wouldn't worry about your lining... 7mm is good,  but I would still take Jennys advice and try some other things too... it cant hurt can it   Will you be taking the pregnl shot or just told to stop stimming? Pregnl gives you the extra boost too, my lining was only 7mm at the end of my stimmin in IVF, but when they went to collect my eggs and checked it, it was at 10mm!  all from the pregnl  Smiley, you're bound to get a bit wobbler over it.. its soooo hard, and it doesnt get easier im afraid....  I love hearing about other FF friends getting pregnant, as its all well deserved and you know we have all been on our own journeys to get here, but when accidently getting pregnant happens to some we know, its such a bummer   I still don't think hearing of my friends, or friends of friends getting pregnant, and Im pg!!  Kinda makes me feel like something will happen to me again, silly I know, but all thoughts that run through my mind LOL 

CHG - No long to wait now, 1 more week.... come on, you can do it...  I was the same, looking on thr web for everything related to pregnancy loss/pregnancy, and just basically trying to find out who others got through it!  Its a nightmare isnt it, you think being pregnant is your own thoughts but after experiencing loss, you also have double the fear  double the worry and double the thoughts rolling through your head  Keep strong, this time IS going to be different, Im SURE everything is going to be ok.. postive thoughts only please from now on until 7weeks.. just focus on 7 week scan for now.... Good luck, it will fine though!!  keep us posted xxxx

KD - Holiday holida holiday WOHOO  hope your relaxing and hows that natural bleed doing 

Patches  How you doin hon? still making your cupcakes? yumyum LOL

Everyone else hope your all ok

xxx


----------



## JW3

Penni - I have managed to get everything I need already.  DH keeps taking the mickey saying oh well I'm so glad we're organised and only just in time (still 14 weeks to go).  Some of it is borrowed from my sister especially lots of neutral newborn clothes she bought as she didn't know what she was having.  Most of them are hardly used as once she had a little girl she got lots of pink stuff.  Some of my friends said not to buy too much but some things I just knew what sort of thing I wanted and didn't want to just settle for second hand things that weren't quite right.  I've been quite sensible though and I haven't spent too much at all.  Biggest splurge was £315 on the Mothercare Xcursion travel system but I like getting out and walking places and its going to be great for that.  Although after all this fertility rubbish I think you do need to do a bit of enjoying things.  I am going to one of the NCT second hand sales with my Mum on Sunday and the way I see it is that that is recycling and is good for the environment so it is totally justified for me to buy some more things from there at the weekend.  Its a good job I haven't got much money at the moment because otherwise I think it would be difficult to stay in control of spending.  Also the house is full of stuff now as well and we probably can't fit anymore in.  Luckily I had some more money saved up for IVF and that money will keep me going while I am on maternity leave.  I was feeling very tired but it turned out I was anaemic so I have just started eating a lot more beef and now I am fine.

Ps.  If I bother anyone on this thread by talking about this please let me know because it is not my intention to upset anyone


----------



## penni_pencil

Yes...guys I was thinking the same.... we can keep our chats to PM's if you like just incase it upsets anyone....thats the last thing we would want as we all know what its like to go through TX.....

Jenny - Ill PM you back


----------



## Patches

Hi all, and welcome to the new people  Sorry I've been quiet for a while - trying to regroup and not stress too much so have been staying off ff. I'm doing ok most of the time but still prone to fits of depression that we're having to get ourselves through this off-period on our own. Having said that I'm SOOOOO much happier not being on drugs! I've started acupuncture just to feel as though I'm doing something productive on my own - the practitioner is really nice. Still trying to put weight on though bizarrely having pretty much no luck despite definitely eating more! I put on a whole pound one week but then it disappeared again. Our fridge is now full of avocados 

I'm currently stressed because I've had a bit of pain/discomfort on my right side the last few days and am worried it could be a cyst since my last cycle was abandoned without going to the end. I'm not even sure if the discomfort's in my ovary area - sometimes it feels like there and sometimes lower. I wish I could think it was my ovary actually doing something, but I never had any sort of cramps/pain before ov in the days when I did use to ovulate. Think I might ring the clinic tomorrow to ask if I should worry. Has anyone else had anything like that, or a cyst which was painful?

Anyway, sorry for all the me me me. I'm so pleased to hear that the success stories are going so well and increasing in number, too! Bump and smiley - I totally sympathise with everything you both said and I hope you're doing ok. We were also told 6-12 OI attempts if you respond well but we ended up stopping after 3 with all 3 abandoned. Kd - hope you're having an amazing time away  xxx


----------



## JW3

Hi Patches     I have had a cyst and it was painful.  The pain actually felt quite a bit higher than where my ovaries actually are I'm not sure why?  My accupuncturist at the time who was previously a nurse had felt the area and she said she could feel something wrong.  The cyst I had was 2.5cm and took about 8 weeks to go I think.  Best thing is to try to get a scan because that is the only way you would know it is a cyst or not.    hope the accupuncture helps    When I had clomid I also used to get ovulation pain which I had never had before.


----------



## bump14

Patches, I got a bit of overstim on a previous cycle, and it left me with a couple of cysts (short-lived, thankfully) which were quite uncomfortable/painful.  I would still maybe give the clinic a ring though, and get a double check from them, to be sure. 

Looks like I will be sitting out tx for a while, as I have just been diagnosed as hypothyroid.  It will prob take a few months to get that stabilised.  A bit frustrating, but perhaps that will solve a few problems!  It certainly should improve our chances!


----------



## penni_pencil

bump - just a quickie... I got diagnosed with that half was through tx and I thought they would stop me doing tx, but they didnt... I told them about (they knew anyway) and just ok fine... I was and still am on 50mg a day...so you might find they will let you continue anyway.....good luck, I hope they do.. xx

Patches! Hello there! Lovely to hear from you  I would do whatJenny said and get in contact with them now and see if they will see you....Acupunture is a good way to go, you hear of it helping lots of people..and at the same time its relaxing 

Jenny hello... Ill PM you back later xxx

Hows everyone else?

CHG - How you getting on? Wednesday is nearly here for you.... only 2 more sleeps now xxxx


----------



## bump14

Penni,
It sounded as if I can continue tx, but with a bit of a break now to get things controlled, as my thyroid results are off the scale!  So I'm happy enough to sit it out for a wee while.  I feel absolutely wretched at the minute, so it would prob be a good idea to get my general health under control.  Can't understand though why they don't test for thyroid probs as routine, as thyroid probs are relatively common, and cause such havoc with the reproductive system!
But hopefully I will get things controlled soon.  Did you find you felt better fairly quickly after starting tx?


----------



## penni_pencil

I don't notice any different being on the thyroid tablets..still just as tired and still put weight on easily...my mother in law has a really bad thyroid problem, and shes on 300mg a day and doesnt notice a difference   even though the levels are in normal range from the tablets 

Thyroid problems can be a cause of inferility aswell so they should test for that straight away, but it depends who you see for your issues...mine was only checked when clomid didnt work and they didnt know what else to do other than refer me to the hormone specialist  and they checked it there.


----------



## smileybunny

Hi Guys,

Sorry I have been rubbish since last week, hormonal feeling sorry for myself type of weekend. Then i come on here and realise I am not alone and tell myself to sort it out!!!!!
Bump - u poor thing, my first time round when I was taking clomid I was sooiii ill, I lost a lot of weight and could not put it back on for love nor money, I had thyroid tested for over active, the also tested everything else they could try and it turned out to be insulin inolterance that was preventing tx and making me so ill. We did the same as u, took some time out, recollected ourselves  and came back to things so much more positive big hugs hon xxxxxx

Patches - I had the weight thing, I have to have a cup of full fat milk everyday and eat as much full fat ypoghurt, nuts avocadoes (jsut had one for tea!!!!) as I can.......people say I am lucky - not when you are walking round permanently stuffed!

Quick update - scanned today, day 14......... 2 follies, one at 20 and one at 16 and loining at 10.5 so whayhey trigger shot straight in the belly and off to have lots of bms although the nurse said only every other day for the rest of the week! Fingers crossed. I have never made it this far before and now understand the meaning of th two week wait..................


Hugs to all and thanks again for your support it defo helps m,e keep smiling when it can all seem so hard

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Patches

Bump - really sorry you're having a rough ride, though it sounds as though you have the right attitude. I really hope that sorting this out has a positive impact on the tx working when you come back to it.

Smiley - great news! I'm so glad to hear that gaining weight can work too - that's further than I ever got either! I'll definitely stick with the avocadoes with that to aim for  Happy bms!! Will you be testing two weeks from now?

Thanks for all the advice about my achey side. It's still there, but I rang the clinic this morning and the nurse booked me in for a scan without batting an eye. I thought they'd fuss on about it for ages. I'm still feeling pretty down on this clinic after all my experiences though. The poor nice doctor's going to end up with a complete earful when we finally see him in May!


----------



## penni_pencil

Smiley - Well done!  Great news! You're offically on the 2ww YAY  Lots of BMS for you HA HA

Patches - Great news on the scan, When is it booked in for?  May isnt long now, try look at it that its 2 months to fit in everything you want to do before starting TX and getting the BFP you deserve   Are you still making your cup cakes?

xxx


----------



## Patches

Hi! had my scan today - my heart went down to my boots when it was the nurse who always gives me bad news - but there was nothing there   So I'll go to the GP and check it's nothing else bad. The scan showed I'm still no closer to ov on my own, but I asked again about being referred to a dietician and she said she'd ask the doc and get back to me, so that might be good news.

Penni - I haven't been doing so much baking recently as work's been hectic, but I did make some v nice and easy appley muffins a few weeks back, and some peach and basil ones. My sister in law's asked me to make some for an Easter brunch dessert -I'm thinking either more apple ones, or maybe some lemon and poppyseed. Too many choices!


----------



## bump14

Patches,
those muffin recipies sound fantastic!  Are they your own invention?  yummy


----------



## penni_pencil

They do sound yummy!  Good news on no cyst... let us know how you get on at the drs 

xxx

CHG - How you get on? xxx  Thinking about you loads xxx


----------



## cowhatgirl

Hello all

Just a quickie from me (desperate for an early night!), but wanted you all to know our scan yesterday went well.  One heartbeat seen and all looking ok, according to consultant.  Still a long way to go, but def moving in the right direction, which we're obviously happy about.  Thanks for all your support. x

Hope you're all ok?  Smiley bunny - good luck for your cycle.  Hope it works out for you.

Penni - not long to 20 week scan now, my lovely.  Hope you're ok?

Hi to everyone else.
Love CHG xx


----------



## penni_pencil

CHG - Thats great news! Nice one...... YAY....  when is your next scan?  you having a 9 or a 10 week one?
  xxxx
20wk scan 1st april, can't come soon enough to put my mind at rest that everything is still ok.. xxxx


----------



## JW3

CHG - that is great news.  Good luck for the next scan.


----------



## Patches

Congratulations, CHG! That's a big hurdle down, you must be really pleased xx


----------



## two_babies

Hello familar faces and non-familiar faces!

First of all a big congrats to CHG! YAY! I am so so excited.
Penni: glad to know all is well and a stone is NOTHING. I gained over 3 stones and I went back down immediately!

Jenny: glad to know all is well with you too!

I hope you are all looking forward to your bundle of joy AND HARD HARD work to come lol!

My boy is now 6 months old and I have not gotten my periods yet as I am still breastfeeding. I really hope I don't have to go back on OI as I want to start trying again at the end of the year/early next year. Penni: what is your take on this? As we have similar issues ie no cycle except when induced?

To the unfamiliar faces; I hope you all get your BFPS soonest !

love to all
two_babies


----------



## penni_pencil

Hiya Two-babies   Im the same as you, I wouldnt want to have to do treatment again, and I only hope that after having this baby it kicks starts me to naturally OVing.  Can breast feeding stop your periods coming back?  I suppose you might have to go through all the tests again to check nothing else wrong?  It might be worth asking the question now to the dr/consultant incase they do want to do tests again, they you can get all that done before your ready to start xxx


----------



## two_babies

Hi Penni:

breastfeeding is a form of contraceptive especially if done every 3/4 hours.....so until I stop breastfeeding before I know if my periods will come back. Will check it out with the GP.


----------



## JW3

Two-babies - Hi   good luck with trying for number 2, I really hope it all works naturally.     Do let us know how you get on.  I would love more than one and DH says no more tx so I am really hoping that it does kick start things.  

Penni   Tons of luck for the scan       I am now up to 1 stone and a half   I was hoping that I might only put on 25 pounds but think it will be a fair bit more than that given there are still 12 weeks to go.


----------



## smileybunny

Hi guys,

Sorry been off here for a bit, busy busy at home decorating........not sure it helping with a relaxed state of mind! 

Good to hear good news stories for the last few days keeps us all hopeful!

As this is my first official two week wait s it is the first time i have actually got to this stage I am being a bit of a nightmare. trying so hard to blank it from my mind but my boobs have like doubled in size (not difficult believe me ha ha!) and hurt soooo much i keep wondering. However I know 10 days in it would be far too early for those signs, then yesterday I was in floods of tears and had big row with dh for no reason....boooooooo I am sure af must be on her way for me to be like that! Also I would pressume when having a proper normal cycle boobs hurt? Having never had one its a bit wierd to experience this stuff! Any thoughts most appreciated. Alos v tired is that the hcg? Poor DH doesn't see that much of me as I am off to bed so early every day! Ha moaning winge bag here again! just any thoughts on how you all have coped with this would be fab........feels a bit lonely sometimes!

Enough iof my rubbish - sorry!

Patches = I ahve found full fat milk has really helped along with greek total full fate yogurt and lots of nuts......maybe thats the cause of the boob growth!!!!!oooh fill me in on the cupcakes I am jsut about to go on a course to learn to decorate.yummmmmmmmm!

Right, I am off to bed, 10 days off work now to chill......paint the walls!

Sorry for the rant
xxxxx


----------



## jooles

HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

well ive havent been on the boards for a loooooooooonnnnnnnggg time  i stayed off the whole FF thing for quite a while after failed IVF treatment in glasgow  but have been lurking to see how you have all been doing!!!! congrats and  to all you girls & dhs who have got your fabulous BFPs and  and  to all the girls and dhs who treatment didnt work out for them and who are waiting for results 

well weve been off tx and on waiting lists since september and ive been having acupuncture since november which i now swear by!!!!!!!!!!!! after not having natural periods for years and only when on pill or after failed tx i have had two very slight periods the last 2 months  im also taking basal body temps and ovulation and periods are happening bang on time 
my big news is that today we received our letter of offer for NHS ivf treatment in June   woooohhooooo!!!!

me and dh are going to eat, drink ane be merry for the next few weeks and then knuckle down to healthy eating and no drinking hopefully for a long time  anybody who knows me knows i love my  and !!!! so ill be keeping cadburys and our local off licence in business for the next few weeks


----------



## jooles

ach posted that before finishing   will have to get used to doing this again!!!!!!

anyhoo just wanted to say hello and let you know whats been happening!!!!

sorry i defo wont be doing personals   faaaaaaarrrrr to much to catch up on  !!!

hi penni   ill e mail ya tomoro!!!

take care ladies

Jules xxxx


----------



## penni_pencil

Smiley - Ohhh the dreaded 2WW... I remember my first one...I was a nightmare too....its sooo hard... it does get a bit easier though the more you have to do.....  Its hard not to think everything you are feeling is leading to a BFP, god knows we have all been there... just try to keep an open mind at the moment... I never had periods, so it was all knew to me aswell... sometimes I got sore boobs with a BFN, which was horrid as you feel like your pg  and sometimes I got them with I got my BFPs... so it can go both ways... just hang in there my dear...when is your test day? is it the 5th April? not long now and you have the easter bank hols to take your mind off it...Sending lots and lots of    for you so you can get your BFP xxx

Jooles - Your back! WOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, we have missed you and you emoticons LOL xxxx
WOHOOO on your bleeds... how cool is that hey!  Do you know if you have been ovulating naturally then?  I think acupuncture is ace too..  Well worth a try!
June hey! WOHOOOOO two months away... the time will fly by! Have a few drinkies for me pls! You sound in great spirits which is great news, stay positive, stay in good spirits, its all coming your way now.. remember, my last IVF, I'd just had a natural bleed and look at me! Just gone 20 weeks!  You have your natural bleeds and now IVF.... its a coming for ya  xxxxx WOHOO
Lots of    for you too

I thought on your 2nd post you were going to say you'd previously lost it all again like you used to LOL

Love to all!

20 week scan for me today.....Its my sisters dad's funeral aswell today, he died last week in spain Shes gone over for it (we have same mum and diff dads) so Im excited to see baby again and nervous at same time to check everything is ok... God I hope it is... don't think I could cope without my sister here and something beig wrong ;( But...even though I say that, Im staying positive... No-one is taking this baby away from me! know one...Ive had my mate who passed away last year helping the baby on its journey here, and Now Pete (my sister dad) is helping too...so this baby is well looked after from up there too 
Its a sad day for Pete too.... so my thoughts are with my Big Sis and Pete and his loved ones... he was a great man, and I shall miss him too xxx


----------



## smileybunny

Penni
Lots & lots of luck today hon xxxxxxxxxx Keep positive all will be fine, as you say your babay is beiing helped along up there. Thoughts to you over your sisters dad as well, what a hard day for you......big hug xxxxxxx


----------



## JW3

Penni - tons of luck for today, hope everything goes well.  You are getting so much further now.

Jooles - Hi great to see you back, and great news re the NHS cycle, really hoping & praying it works out for you this time

Smiley bunny - good luck for the 2ww


----------



## penni_pencil

Hiyas girls...

Everything was fine at the 20 week scan... I went to see consultant after because of my thyriod, and they will be seeing me at 28 weeks and 34 weeks to check it... but thats it, Im classed as normal pregnancy apart from my thyriod issue....so they won't be doing extra scans or inducing me at 40 weeks (my friend had to and she said it was cos as IVF, but must have been because of her age...39) so everything is just peachy 

THanks again for all your support over the years girls!  And good luck to you all, I hope what I've been through over the past X years and where I am now helps you all to know, it can happen to us!

xx


----------



## kdb

What a sweet message Penni - yes, your story does give those of us still TTC hope and comfort.  Am so glad everything is ticking along for you smoothly.  

Hi girls, hope you're enjoying the Easter break!  Welcome back Jules   

xoxo
kd


----------



## JW3

Penni - that is great news       so glad everything is fine and you won't have to be induced.  I keep thinking that the time is going to start to drag soon but honestly it is going so fast, you will be catching me up in no time  

KD - Hi, how are you?


----------



## kdb

Hi Jenny - am doing well thanks    Still in NZ, now accompanied by DH - we have 7 days left here.  Not sure if it's the herbs or being away from London that's done it but I *seemed* to have a proper AF 24 days ago... not sure whether I ov'd properly but at least something is going on down there!  Which kind of makes me feel like delaying IVF a bit... ooooh I just don't know  

Anyway, not thinking too much about TTC until we get back to London and 'real' life!

You must be due to finish work soonish??
xoxo


----------



## penni_pencil

KDB - Hellllooooo  So good to hear you're having a great time and you had a proper AF WOHOO  Whats going on at the moment? there's a few of us with Natural AFs starting? Which is GREAT NEWS....  I was thinking of holding off on IVF to see if my AF's started for real after my 1st bleed.. but Im so glad I didnt wait around now   Keep the appts and just see how you feel when you get there....  I kinda thought I'll let them make the decision for me, as I had to tell them I had natural AF, but they didnt seem bothered and we carried on with treatment, just had to change my drugs around a little.... I thought they may had said give it a few months to see if they come back but they didnt....You will have to tell them about your natural AF, as they will need to either A) start you on drugs at a certain point in your cycle (which could be a pain if you still are not regular) or b) what they did with me, was just give me extra drugs at certain points doing IVF to stop me naturally OVing and losing all the eggs the drugs had helped me build up   Its not long now, could be just over a month for you, keep up what ever you are doing, its working!!! XXX

Say HI to NZ for us! LOL xxx


----------



## JW3

KD - great news about AF     I really hope its all working for you, it does sound like the herbs might be doing something   

I have 5 weeks left to work now.  I can't wait as its a really stressful place to work and I just want to get out of there and forget about it.  I'm sure the stress of beign there can't of helped with this ttc.

Smiley bunny - hope you are getting on ok with the 2ww


----------



## smileybunny

Jut a quick update.........yesterday was my birthday and a very unwanted present turned up....af . That was day 11 into 2 ww so a bit unexpected is it usual for it to come so early? Anyway, although dissapointed dh made sure I had a lovely birthday and we had a few glasses of wine to commiserate. So its back to the clinic and round 2 for me tomorrow, fingers crossed I respond as well this time! Trying to keep mega positive now we keep saying go no one was just a practice! At least we are off work for another 10 days doing the house up so its not stressful!

Take care all
xxx


----------



## penni_pencil

smileybunny - So sorry AF turned up  and on your birthday too  Gutting...Glad to here DH made a special for birthday for you to take your mind off things and a few glasses of Vino were drank  Good luck for the next cycle, its great to see your positive about it.. keep it up! xxx


----------



## JW3

Smileybunny    sorry to hear about AF, hoping that cycle number 2 is lucky for you       Sounds like you are being really positive, keep going you are doing brilliantly   .Hope your home improvements go well   

Hi Penni


----------



## Patches

Really sorry about af smileybunny, but I'm glad you sound positive. You've got so much further than you have before, by the sounds of it - you should be really proud that you made that difference yourself! I'm taking you as a role model for getting on a few more pounds 

KD - it sounds as though your holiday has been great on lots of counts! I'd be really tempted to wait a bit too - can the hosp check if you've ovulated with the afs before you start IVF? On the other hand, at least you'd know you're definitely be getting started. I hope you have a lovely time with your husband anyway

Jenny - can't believe you're only about 10 weeks off!! (I know, easy for me to say when I'm not the one having to go through it!). I hope you get through those last weeks of work ok.

Hello everyone else - congrats on the funding news, Jooles, and hope you're keeping well, Penni and CHG. No news from me - trying to stay upbeat though it's hard sometimes. I rang up to make an appointment with the clinic counsellor and am waiting to hear back from them. I'm enjoying the acupuncture though - glad to read that some of you recommend it too. xx


----------



## amberboo

hi girls, 

Quiet on here these days isnlt it!!

Hope you are all doing OK, havbe been reading and keeping up with it all, just not able to post but think it might be half sorted now.

Had my IUI today CD19, took loads more menopur to get the follies going this time but I eventually got 1 at 21.9 and another behind it but that stopped growing at 15, in my right and in my left a 10 and 13 so all pretty useless except the 21.9 one. took trigger last night and got basted today. not a nice experience to nbe honest, I'd much rather be having BMS but hey ho. just got a 2ww to get through now and if this doesnlt work I'm seriously considering egg sharing 1 because I cant afford IVF and 2 it means we can help some other people going tough this same sh*te.


Take care ladies and catch up soon xxxx


----------



## penni_pencil

Amber - WOHOO on the 2 WW.. everything is crossed for you xxx  Will you not get any free cycles of IVF on the NHS?  Is IVF expensive down there?  Hopefully you won't need them cos this will work for you...Good luck honey xxx


----------



## JW3

Amber - good luck for the 2ww.  I have heard that some of the London clinics do the IVF for free if you egg share.


----------



## amberboo

Hi penni, 

No nhs funding at all for me, I even had to pay for my clomid lol! My pct will not find couple where t one person has a child and my husband has a daughter from his previous marriage. It did really really f me off and I have tried to fight it as if I lived else where we would get varying degrees of funding but not here. My gp's just tell me that itbis highly unlikely I will succeed in an appeal and don't really give any more than that so I have decided that fighting it and the stress that goes with it is not needed at this time of extra stress anyway. I have absolutely no problem  with sharing my eggs on an emotional basis as in feeling attatched to it but I am a little concerned of the chances of a person rocking up in 18 years time wanting a piece of me and my family so I really need to think about it a bit more. I also need to get my bmi down so it gives me plenty of time to think about it. Fingers crossed that little puff of highly concentrated washed sperm that got released into my uterus yesterday has found that big ol' egg which will hopefully be growing and splitting in 2 so I never have to think about fertility treatment again. So greedy ain't I lol!  

Glad you are going well


----------



## JW3

Amber - I am really hoping & praying that this works for you and you don't need to think about IVF.  

I think you have to have counselling to egg share anyway and that covers all the consequences.

I am thinking about donating my eggs after this pregnancy, but I am going to see how I feel afterwoods.


----------



## kdb

Hi Amber - that's not greedy at all!  I feel the same    Good luck for a BFP       

Hi Jenny - oooh not long to go now at all with work.  And I think it's great timing having a baby in summer as you can go for walks outside, hang out at the park, etc.  I hope your work colleagues give you a great send-off!

Penni - thanks for your post re; natural AF.  I ended up having a 30 day cycle with AF showing up on Saturday night just after we got on our (14 hour) flight from Oz to Dubai!!  Will be temp charting this month to see whether I ov.  Did you still down-reg??

Hi Patches - glad you're enjoying the acupuncture - I kept it up while in NZ as I love it!  Done any more baking recently? xoxo

Hi to everyone else   
xoxo


----------



## penni_pencil

Hi KD... I didnt down reg cos they didnt know if I would get another cycle or not, so I just started on the drugs, and at day 3 i think it was, they gave me another drug to take each day to stop me naturally OVing just incase I did, and I took this up until I stopped the menopur and took the pregnl  Im glad it was that way as if I would of had to of down regg'd the cycle would have been ALOT longer

xxx


----------



## JW3

Penni - wow 22 weeks now, you are really getting there now.  I can't tell you how much more confident I feel about the pregnancy now I am 30 weeks.  I am still really tired though.  Hope you are getting on well.

KD - hope you are well & thanks hun & yep summer is going to be good.  My DH is looking forward to taking his paternity leave during the world cup - typical.  I hope your normal cycles continue.


----------



## kdb

Thanks Penni - that's good to know.  I am kind of hoping not to d/r since it feels as though shutting down my body just as it's trying to get itself started (fertility-wise) is the wrong thing to do.  Would prefer just to start stimming.


----------



## cowhatgirl

Hello ladies

So sorry for my absence.  I've tried not to spend too much time on FF as it just makes me obsess, but it means that rudely I've been a AWOL for a couple of weeks.  Apologies.

Hope you're all doing ok.  Wow.  Jenny, cant believe you're 30 weeks.  Where has that time gone?  Not too long now.

And Penny my lovely, so pleased the 20 week scan went well.  Great news.  Are you starting to feel able to enjoy it now?  

KDB - hope you had a great trip in NZ.  Sounds as though it had a great influence on your cycles.  Good luck with the next stage of your journey.

Amber - good luck for your cycle this month. It must be so frustrating for you not to be funded.  The criteria is the same here in Dorset and whilst it doesn't affect DH and I, our closest friends are in the same situation.  Really difficult.  

Hi to everyone else.  Sorry, will try to catch up with all your news and post more personals soon.  

AFM - am now 10 weeks and starting to have major wobbles.  Am terrified that the same thing is going to happen at the 12 week scan as happened in Oct.  The wait is unbearable.  My MW very kindly arranged for us to have an interim scan last week at the EPU, because of last year's experience.  It was really stressful but fortunately all went really well.  I felt reassured by this for a few days, but now the anxiety has returned and I just want to hibernate for 2 weeks until the 12 week scan!  Hey ho.  It was inevitable I was going to feel like this, but that doesn't make it any easier. Fingers crossed eh.

Love to all.  CowHatGirl x


----------



## penni_pencil

CHG - Lovely to hear from you....great news the scan was fine... and I totally understand how you are feeling now waiting for the 12 week one... its so difficult isnt it  There's nothing I can say that will help you through it I'm afraid, as much as I can tell you it will be ok, I know you will still feel really anxious and stressed, and worried.... Just try to keep busy to get the time to pass quickly....I AM sure it will be fine this time... the place it happened to you last time was same place as me, the take over from the yolk sac to the placenta...and if that was the reason, the body knows to correct itself the next time... so hold onto that... you body will know what its doing this time round to get it right for you   I am keeping everything crossed for you anyway, and looking forward to see some good news from you in 2 weeks time 

Try keep positive, i know how hard it is....all send positive jibes to you....

     

if you need a chat, just PM me xxx


----------



## JW3

CHG       Its all about waiting this isn't it?  Good luck for your 12 wk scan


----------



## cowhatgirl

Thanks so much...

Penni - your post really helped.  You're right, nothing can take away the anxiety, but just having everyone's support and knowing that you're out there, fully understanding how it feels, really makes a difference.

Hugs to all.
xx


----------



## kdb

CHG    Hope the next few days fly by for you.


----------



## Smurfie

Hi
Hope you don't mind me butting in. I would start a separate post but I've noticed the OI girls tend to chat here rather than in new posts. 

I have just had my second attempt at OI using merional. It was stopped as I was overstimulated with 4 follies. I was scanned again 2 weeks later and 2 follies had gone and 2 were still there (but apparently looking a bit deflated ). The nurse said to poas at the weekend if no sign of AF (that was the weekend before last).  I am now on day 38 of my cycle with no sign of AF. I have been testing every other day and getting BFNs. Has anyone else had any experience similar? I have a slight discomfort on my right side where the 2 remaining follies were (but this could be my guts  ). I can't understand whether the remaining follies might delay AF. Is my body just in a confused mess or is there a chance i might be pregnant? By the way we didn't have BMS for the 7 days after we'd been told I was over stimulated but did again soon after  

Hope I've given enough info without banging on. Would appreciate any thoughts you have.
Sx


----------



## kdb

Hi Suz, and welcome.  I would say it's just your hormones delaying things.  Can you request another scan?  It's possible one of the remaining follies could've turned into a cyst (which happened to me) which is nothing to worry about but it can delay your AF.  If the two remaining follies were looking deflated then hopefully they are continuing to disappear and when they do, your AF should turn up.


----------



## Smurfie

Thanks kdb
Reassuring to get your experience. Guess I just wait for AF now. I am seeing the consultant on the 29th so if still haven't got AF by then I will get another scan sorted. 
Sx


----------



## JW3

Suz - Hi   welcome to the thread.  I overstimmed on injections with 7 follicles and I ended up having the longest cycle I'd ever had.  It must have been about 65 days or something and I felt very uncomfortable (although maybe some of this was the stress and frustration that one minute you have no eggs and then too many   ) .  I ended up ringing my clinic and asking for provera to get started again.  However since by this time they knew me very well, they knew it was strange so had me in for a scan where they saw that the follies were shrinking.  They really didn't seem sure whether I had ovulated or not or whether the follicles had just died back down.  Anyhow a few days after the scan AF arrived all on its own and I didn't need to take any provera.  Hope it arrives for you soon so you can get started again      I'm not sure what regime you are on but my clinic found that what worked for me was to start high and then drop down, rather than starting low and increasing and apparantly either of these methods can work well so I had 3 days at 100IU of puregon then 50IU a day and this stopped me overstimming.  When I had the 7 they started me on 50IU a day and then increased it a little later down the line - this clearly didn't suit me at all.  Eat and drink lots of protein (milk) and water to help.  There is a chance you could be pregnant as ovulation may have been delayed.  My clinic said that they were so worried about having 7 follicles and the chance of multiple pregnancy, we were not to do the deed at all, even with condoms, until AF arrived and I was on the next cycle, as they did not know when ovulation may happen.  Afterwoods I wished they had just given me the trigger shot to get rid of them as then I would have been able to start again earlier.  Good luck     Even though it took 5 times I'm really glad in the end that I gave OI a go and it worked - I really hope it works for you too    


Hello Everyone else


----------



## JW3

Don't know whether anyone has seen the article on the BBC today which is Prof Ledger from Sheffield where he talks about concerns of multiple pregnancy from OI and from clomid. I have added the link to the news page.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=234971.0


----------



## smileybunny

Hi people,

So sorry not been on here for a while been really rubbish but glad to see everyone is getting on well.

I did have a look at that article, interesting reading.

I am 15 days into my second cycle and it has gone a bit wierd this time  

Unfortunatley my nurse was trapped abroad so have been scanned by 3 different nurses who have all said yes its going well (lining 10 and a 12 and a 14)then I saw my lady today and she had a good look and said, really sorry but you have gone backwards, lining only 6 and only a 6 and a 9 folly now ....boooooooooooo! They were great about it and said they think the person who last scanned me had got it wrong and they have doubled my dose for the next few days told me to stop eating sugar and refined carbs and to exercise to balance my glucose (I have hypoglycemia and have to be careful which I haven'tbeen, whooopppps!). 

I just wondered if anyone else had had a wierd second cycle that didn't work in compariosn to the first one that worked fine as far as getting to trigger. Sorry to go on jsut feel a bit confused and dissapointed....what  rollercaoster!

love n hugs to all

Rach
xxxxx


----------



## JW3

Rach    every cycle is different and there are other things that can affect it so its really difficult.  Hope that upping the dose helps.  Good luck     

My clinic also told me to go easy on carbs because of the PCOS.  Now I am in a routine of porridge for breakfast (low GI) some rice, wheat free pasta or cous cous for lunch and sometimes no carbs for tea at all.  I snack on promax bars which are full of protein and are low GI as well as unsalted nuts.  I also go to a personal trainer every week which helps me keep motivated - I'm still doing this now.  All these changes have made a massive difference to my pregnancy too.  I have managed to avoid gestational diabetes and keeping with the exercise means that the baby will be healthier, the baby will be less stressed during the birth, the labour should be shorter and of course I haven't put too much weight on.

I also limit fruit juice to one small glass a day and never have smoothies.


----------



## Smurfie

Jenny - thanks for your response - 65 days!! Wow - that must have been tough going. AF arrived today so my cycle was 44 days which doesn't seem so bad after reading your response. We've got a consultant appt on Thurs and have a holiday coming up so we're not going to be doing the drugs this cycle. We have 1 more go on the NHS (as long as cons agrees) then we have to start funding it ourselves which might mean we move on to IUI.
Thanks for your good wishes - glad OI worked for you - you give hope to the rest of us. Hope everything going ok with the pregnancy.

Smileybunny - hope the next scan shows things back on track for you. 

Sxx


----------



## cowhatgirl

Hello lovely ladies (and hi to those I've not 'met' before)

Apologies for being AWOL.  The wait for our 12 week scan has gone on forever...

Well, we've just returned from our scan and regrettably it wasn't wholly positive.  The good news is we saw a v active 12 + 2 baby, with things looking as it should do. This was an overwhelming relief after last time and even put me forward by a couple of days.

Sadly other news wasn't so positive.  We are offered the combined downs test in Dorset - nuchal scan, plus blood tests.  Unfortnately the nuchal measurement was above the cut off of 3.5mm, so even without the blood test results we automatically are assumed to have a high risk of downs or other chromosome issues, so have been offered further testing.

They have reminded us that an increased risk is just that - it doesn't definitely mean that our baby has problems.  But because of my age, we'd discussed long ago the fact that we may well come out as high risk and agreed we'd want to know for sure.  So we now have to decide whether to have CVS next week, or an amnio in 4 weeks time.  CVS is a higher risk of miscarriage (only because it's earlier), but obviously you know sooner rather than later.  Just don't know what to do right now, but DH and I are gonna chat things through later to try and come to some decision (great choice eh!).  

Even if the chromosome tests come back fine, the amount of fluid may indicate that the baby has a problem with it's heart, but this can only be investigated from 20 weeks.  We'll cross that bridge later...

Obviously not the news we wanted, but we will try to remain positive about things until we know otherwise.  This journey was never gonna be easy, was it.

Sorry for the me post, but you've all been so supportive, I really wanted to let you know how we'd got on.

Penni -thanks again for your pm. xx

Love CHG


----------



## penni_pencil

CHG - Firstly, congrats on getting to the 12 weeks....but now to be hit with this.... I cant imagine to begin to know how difficult it must now be for you  I hope you and DH can have a good chat and work out whats best for you two going forward and what next steps to take to find out how everything is going to be....I don't suppose this even crossed your mind because of the other worry you had 

Can you keep us posted with what tests you decide to go for? and how everything is going and how you are?  xxx  Send me a PM if you need a sounding board xxx


----------



## JW3

CHG     glad that they saw the baby, but sorry to hear about the increased risk.  I will be hoping and praying for you that the tests turn out well        This is so difficult.  One of my friends recently had a downs baby and they had not had the screening but even so it was picked up at their 20 week scan that they had several indicators.  They didn't know for sure until the baby was born and it seemed to be really stressful.  Now though they have their baby and he does have downs, but is lovely and I dont' think they would change it.

Hi Penni - hope you are well


----------



## Shooting star

Hi ladies

Hope you dont mind me joining. I posted on here 6 months ago. I have an amazing 2 year old son as a result of 4 rounds of clomid. I tried another 5 ,momths of clomid last year to try or number 2 but did not respond at all well. Sent away to loose the weight I had put on. I have now reduced my BMI from 30 to 26. I have a problem with my pituitary gland and the con now thinks injections would be more successful. She talked about something called gonal f or menopur (sp?) injections rom day 2 -11. She has sent me for bloods next week and have another appointment on the 22 May where she hopes to prescribe injections. 

Please could anyone give me any info about how it works. eg what time of the day do you have to have injections?, What sort of side effects? Is the success rate higher than clomid? How many months can you do it for? Any other tips? 

Excited and scared

Sorry for the long list of questions


Thanks
Ss


----------



## penni_pencil

Hi Shooting Star   Nice to see you back again   I was on the menopur, but because I don't have natural bleeds I just started it as and when   I used to take my injection 1st thing on a morning when I got up, as it seemed easier to do it then, but I think you can take it when you want, as long as you do it at the same time each day?  They have to work out how many menopur you will need to take in 1 injection, and thats worked out for each individual.  I was on 3 powders a day when I did OI, which meant I had to mix up 3 powders into 1 injection and use that (they will show you how to do it all, its easy when you have done it once  ).  The cycle lasts for as long as it needs to.  The don't want you to over stimm as you would have to cancel that cycle again, so they normally start you off small and build you up, or some people start off with more, and go down, so each is taylored to you   My very first cycle on menopur started off with 1 powder a day for 3 weeks, 2 powders a day for 2 weeks and then 3 powders a day for 2 weeks and luckily we managed to get to the trigger stage and take the pregnl as we had 1 good follie   Some hospitals don't use the pregnl along with the menopur as they wait for you to ovulate naturally, but again, that depends on the individual 

It all seems a bit daunting doesnt it when you start as you've never done it before, but once you had done the injections, they come easy, and once they sort your cycles out, you will know whats needed for you   They will keep scanning you to check your follies are growing nicely....and that you don't over stimm.  Some hospitals/clinics stop you if you have 3 leading follies, some (like mine) let you take the trigger with 3 leading ones... although, that may have changed now as that was over a year ago, and I moved onto IVF.

Good luck! Keep us posted, the ladies on here are brilliant! I've found them all a tower of strength, thats why I stayed here instead of going over tot he IVF boards  I couldnt have got through it all without them! Cheers girls!

xxx


----------



## JW3

Hi Shooting Star

I had Puregon (FSH) injections.  My clinic said I could have had up to 12 months of these, it took 5 to work.  The main thing is to have the injections at the same time every day.  I did mine at night.  I didn't get any side effects and my consultant explained this is often the case with injectables because it is pure hormone and therefore does not alter all your other hormones like clomid does.  Puregon is an injection pen so I think its slightly easier to do than Menopur, because you just dial the amount you need, but you still have to do the trigger shot with mixing etc.  There were a lot of scans but i am really glad I went for this because if you get a bfp there are much less complications/risks than with IVF.  I think the success with each cycle is about 15% and overall it has only a very slightly higher success rate than clomid.  I dont' know whether you are paying but it can get expensive I think my 5 goes must have cost the NHS at least as much as an IVF cycle and I know that some PCTs will not pay for as many goes at OI as I was offered.  Sometimes I was injecting for 18 days - it can take longer than clomid.  It may be worth making sure your DP has an up to date SA as well as if any problems have developed it may not be a good course of action.  My clinic checked my DH once a year, although the consultant said it usually doesn't change and we were fine to go ahead.

Good luck I really hope it works for you soon.


----------



## JW3

ps. my BMI was about 27 when I conceived.  I have been lucky to see an expert in pcos and when I got my BMI down to 24.5 (this was before I started the clomid which made me put a bit more back on) he advised not losing anymore weight as it really wouldn't make any difference given that my ovulation hadn't returned on its own, as it does for many girls with pcos and he was concerned that the restrictive diet and exercise was not helping my hormones get back to normal.


----------



## kdb

CHG, sending you a massive big hug      and  that everything is ok xoxoxo

ShootingStar - hello again   I was on Puregon like Jenny - and no s/e whatsoever.  I injected in the morning - first time was the hardest but the needles are tiny so don't hurt a bit.  Good luck!


----------



## Shooting star

Hi ladies

Thank you so much for all the info. I dont have PCOS but because of my pituitary problem I will never have natural periods. My con is talking about taking northeristerone (sp?) to bring on period first. Cant get the treatment on the NHS here, especially as I have one child. Con has said drugs will cost £200-300 per cycle plus £250 per scan. just trying to work out how we will afford it. DH had a sperm analysis 6 months ago and count very good and morphology not great but apparently ok. A bit apprehensive but looking forward to starting.

SS


----------



## penni_pencil

HI Shooting star.... with regards to your drugs, do a bit of shopping around, or look here:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=9821.new;topicseen#new

I got my last lot from central homecare as it was the cheapest place. Its worth having a ring around for the prices because you could save yourself hundreds of pounds!

Also, I ended up having to pay for IVF as we'd already had our freebe, and I paid via the NHS. You might want to ask NHS hospital for a costs sheet for there prices as they will probably be cheaper than a private clinic... I have to say, my NHS were just brilliant . Its really worth calling round the different clinics/hospitals to get some prices


----------



## JW3

Shooting star - it might be worth asking your GP if they are prepared to prescribe any of the drugs for you on the NHS.  They might be able to prescribe the northeristerone?  The drugs costs sounds similar to what mine would of cost but price per scan sounds a bit steep    I think my clinic charge around £100 for a scan with a consultant.  I have heard that some clinics will offer a scan package where you pay a set amount each cycle and then you get as many scans as you need for that cycle included in the price.


----------



## Shooting star

Thanks ladies

Will do a bit of investigating. I  had not thought of paying through NHS. My private clinic is really expensive. I only use it because I am guaranteed the same female con every time. Will talk to GP and see what he says.

Hope you are all having a good bank holiday weekend

SS


----------



## smileybunny

Hi Ladies,

Once again I ahve been really slack on here recently I have been trying not to over obses and keep checking symptoms as have had a really wierd cycle this time. After totalling understimming even on 150mg I all of a sudden took off and yesterday was told i had 11 follies between 16 and 22mm and my lining had gone from 11 to 7 so they told me to stop treatment and to rest up as have lots of horrid syptoms such as bery large bloated belly, lots of pain and sickness.   

I feel so hopeless as this was dayy 27 of treatment and have been sooooooooo good all cycle eatiing the right things, no wine, lots of bms (every other day as sugested by nurse) for them to tell me to stop and would now have to wait a further month is just rubbish! They also told me there was evidence that I had ovualted on my own from one or two of the larger follies and not to have bms at all as would be dangerous....is this true? How fustrating I think I am the most fertile I have EVER been and they told me not to do anything....ha ha ha ha ironic!!!!!!

We ar enow thinkiong of taking a break until June having a holiday and relaxing to get back in a positive frame of mind. We only have 2 more cycles left on nhs then have tos tart paying for iui or ivf.......need to make sure we make the most of them.

I have an appt with the consultant on Monday so i guess he will go through the options then I just feel so hopeless at the mo and really don't know what to think....must be all the hormones and feeling sick which are getting me down! Has anyone else over stimmed like this? 

So sorry this is such a moany one again......I promise I am not always like this htis cycle has jsut been STUPID! 

Oh, the nurses had a giggle yesterday as this has made me gain 1/3 stone in 3 days, they said "told u we could help u put weight on" (i have been trying for years to up weight to start treament! That helped....NOT!!!!!!!!!


Hope all is going weel for all and pregnacies/treatrments are all progressing well.


Smiley
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## JW3

Smiley - I know exactly how this feels as I also had to abandon a cycle due to overstimming with 7 follicles.  My clinic told me that we should not even use condoms because there was such a risk of multiple pregnancy.  It is so frustrating most of the time no follicles and then sometimes too many.  I remember thinking all my eggs from this cycle are just wasted (although that was probably a bit silly as mostly there are lots of other eggs in there and there was at least 1).  Please keep the hope, my clinic managed to get it right for me in the end it just took longer than we hoped originally.

I'm not sure what protocol you are on but what worked for me was having 3 days of 100IU of puregon and then dropping down to 50IU of puregon.  This is an alternative to starting low then going up, which is the one that made me overstim.

Big hugs.  I hope your symptoms go away soon.  I felt terrible for weeks after even though I didn't have OHSS.  Drink and eat lots of protein/milk and water to help with the bloating.


----------



## Patches

Smiley - I know just how you feel - every cycle I've done has been either an over-response or an under-response. I also felt horrible on overstimming and went through just the same feelings as you are. I'm so sorry you're having to go through it all. I think taking some time off is a really good idea, just for your benefit. It doesn't mean they won't find the right protocol for you, and different cycles are different anyway. I've been off treatment for about three months now, trying to gain some weight before seeing the doc again.

CHG - thinking of you. I hope you and dh are doing ok.

Sorry I've been off here for a bit - trying to keep as sane as possible and finding things all a bit hard. Nothing to report from me, but my doctor's appointment is about two weeks away now and I'm going to try to get them to go through everything properly. I'm seeing the clinic counsellor tomorrow as well - poor dp has had to put up with too many meltdowns and I think it would be good to talk to someone else and give him a break.

I hope everyone else is doing well xxx


----------



## kdb

Shooting Star - one of the girls on another thread posted that there is a ££ difference between going "private" and going "self-funding" at NHS clinics, so do check when you enquire.  As Jenny said, that is quite exe for a scan - even at a posh Harley St clinic they charge around £190.  Good luck honeybee


----------



## Shooting star

Thanks Kdb. I will investigate the difference and see what my options are.

SS


----------



## cowhatgirl

Hello
I'll be brief - we've had our cvs test results back today.  And it's good news.  Baby's chromosomes are all 100% intact and normal.  There's still concerns about possible heart issues, which will need to be investigated over the next few weeks, but for now, all is well.
I've so appreciated your kind words and support - so thank you everyone.  It has been a truly horrible time, waiting for the results, but I hope we can finally start to believe this may actually be happening.


Thanks again.  CHG x


----------



## kdb

That's wonderful news, CHG!    xoxo


----------



## penni_pencil

CHG - That is fantastic news! Im so pleased......and Ill be keeping everything crossed that babies heart is all ok...please keep us posted 
xxxx


----------



## JW3

CHG - great news      hope everything continues going well


----------



## Nathalie1975

bookmarking...


----------



## JW3

Hi Nathalie    Read your other posts - good luck with the puregon, it worked for me in the end    .  I was on 3 days at 100IU then 50IU until the trigger shot.      hope it works soon.

CHG - hope you are doing well    

Penni - how are you?   

Hi everyone else


----------



## Nathalie1975

Thanks Jenny. It cheered me up to see it worked for you !


----------



## Shooting star

Hi All

This seems to be quite a quiet thread. Just wanted to post an update  from me.

Saw endocrynologist (sp?) last week about my pituitary problem. it was very helpful. He did say he had no idea how I managed to conceive my DS on clomid as I do not produce the correct level of any reproductive hormones, in fact only trace amounts. He has written me a report and given me copies of indepth blood tests to take to my fertility con on Saturday. He has recommended I definately start the injections as soon as possible. So hoping she will prescribe all the drugs this wekend. I know I will have to take northerhisterone to bring on a bleed first.

How long can you keep the medication in the fridge or do you have to get it and use it straight away? Any other advice greatly received. I dont know which drugs she will prescribe yet so it may be easier to know what to do when I know.

Thanks

SS


----------



## JW3

Hi Shooting star   

Great news about starting with injections    Even though it says you have to keep them in the fridge I understand that with puregon and menopur you can have them out of the fridge for up to a month, this is what my clinic told me.  Once out of the fridge don't put them back in again.  I did this with my puregon because I was travelling with work all the time and couldn't always keep it in the fridge.  However also sometimes the pharmacy in my hospital would give me the prescription in 300IU cartridges so they don't take long to use anyway depending what dose you are on.  I was advised that this is not the same with Pregnyl (trigger shot) though.  This should be kept in the fridge.  If you have unopened cartridges in the fridge these can be kept until the expiry date, however with the puregon I think it was once they were opened you had 1 month to use them so sometimes I got one 900IU cartridge and a 300 IU cartridge and I used the 900 one first in the month and sometimes saved the other unopened for the next month.  Although since I was NHS I didn't take any chances and threw it away if it was past the month as my clinic were fine about doing more prescriptions.  If you are NHS it is worth getting and keeping any official NHS receipts as if you have enough in 1 month you can claim them back through the prescription pre-payment card scheme which can save a few pennies and of course can be used for any other NHS prescriptions you might need.

Good luck I really hope it works for you soon        Let us know how you get on with the consultant   

Yes this thread is quiet at the moment isn't it?  I think this probably reflects the disappointing situation that not a lot of people across the country seem to get offered these injections, when in my experience they are a really good alternative to full IVF.


----------



## penni_pencil

Morning everyone 
Shootin star - I was on the menopur and pregnl, the menopur doesnt have to go in the fridge and like Jenny said can be used right up until the expiry date. I think I still have 5 viles here  The pregnl MUST be keep in the fridge. I was told to only get it out an hour before you take it. 
Very quiet  Its a shame, as OI does work, it worked for me aswell, I don't know why more are not put onto it? I don't have any bleeds at all naturally so if it can make me OV and get Pregnant then surely it can work for others 
CHG - Hoping your coping ok? When will you find out more about the babies heart?
Jenny - WOW only 4.5 weeks left for you WOHOO  Are you feeling like your ready to pop?
KD - Hows things going with you?  Are you in talks yet to go for IVF?
Patches - HOw did you get on with the counseller?  Did it go well? Have you seen the dr yet?
Hope everyone is else is doing ok?
Me, well, im just fine and dandy  Loving the sunshine! This weekend is supposed to be great so looking forward to that
xxx


----------



## JW3

Hi Penni    yes I do feel ready to pop now


----------



## Strawberry*

Hello Lovely girls
I have been away too long to even start to do personals    but just wanted to let you all know that I do still lurk and I have been thinking about you all.
I have had yet more Cr*p to deal with!  Started my 4th cycle of OI after my molar pregnancy where I slowly grew a cyst by the end of my 5th cycle it was still there and the suspected Endo now as well as PCOS.  2 weeks ago I went in and had a laparscopy and hysterscopy and had the Endo cut away and the cyst drained.  I will see my consultant on Monday night to see what is next.  I have one cycle left of OI on the NHS and then its onto IVF    For anyone new don't give up on OI - it got me pregnant (it just wasn't my time ) and it has worked for others.
Jenny and Penni - I wish you girls both all the luck in the world for your births and will be absolutely thrilled to hear all about it and coo over lots of pics   

I will hopefully pop on again quite soon wen I get started on my OI again.

In the mean time much love to you all xxx


----------



## penni_pencil

Hi Strawberry   It seems never ending for you doesnt it  I felt like that too with the problems I had, either with the M/c's or the stops in treatment due to issues... but look at me now... I'm nearly there   It can and does work.... just keep at it honey xxx  Will you get a free cycle on the NHS for IVF?Have you had to apply for it now or will they just do it all if you need it?  Ill keep everything crossed you can start OI again very soon xxx


----------



## JW3

Strawberry - lovely to hear from you, but sorry to hear about the endo      Good luck with your consultant appointment     Hope this next cycle is the one for you


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Jenny and Penni - Thanks for the advice. I have had the HCG injection before, although never given it to myself so know that one has to be in the fridge. Good to hear that it is not as important with the rest. I can not get this treatment on the NHS as my Primary Care Trust do not offer it and I am not entitled to any morefertility treatment on NHS because I have my little boy. 

Great to hear from so many of you that OI can work. I am excited and nervous. Will let you know what happens tomorrow.

Hope you all have good weekends and make the most of the lovely weather. We are thinking about doing a BBQ maybe.

SS


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Ladies

I had my appointment today and was prescribed northerhisterone to get withdrawal bleed (1tablet 3 times day for 10 days) Given a huge bucket of syringes etc and she is going to prescribe menopur 75iu from day 2-9. Then scan on day 9, 11, 13 ish and vary the dose acordingly. Then hcg injection if we get some good follicles. What do you think ladies, does this sound about right?

SS


----------



## penni_pencil

Morning Shooting star  So glad you'll be on your journey very soon  Yes, it sounds about right.  When you first start on treatment they start you off on the small dose as they never know how you will respond.  I started off on 75iu, I had that for 3 weeks before they decided to up me to 150iu, that for 2 weeks then upto 225iu for 2 weeks and heypresstoe....here came the follies LOL.  They have to start you small as if you over stimm they have to cancel it and thats not good for you   If they don't see any movement in your follies at the 1st scan they will probably up the dose then to 150iu   It can take a couple of cycles to get the dosage right, but its best that way 
Good luck! Hope the tablets bring on yur bleed, have you had it before and has it worked?
xxx


----------



## JW3

Shooting Star - tons of luck


----------



## kdb

Good luck SS!!!!!!!!!!  xoxo


----------



## Shooting star

Thanks Ladies, thanks for the encouragement.

Penni- I have had norterhiterone before on several occassions. It usually works! Once I did have to repeat the 10 days of tablets though. Starting slow is probably a good idea then with the menopur. She did say she would adapt things as we went along.

Hope everyone had a good weekend

SS


----------



## Patches

Hi all! CHG - SO pleased for you about the new results. 

SS - good luck with the new round - and you too, for your appointment, Strawberry!

I'm also getting going again - we finally had our doctor's appointment last week, and the doctor was so lovely. He actually LISTENED to us, which the last one we saw didn't do at all, took what we said seriously, and answered all our questions. And he congratulated me for managing to gain some weight instead of just telling me to gain more, which the others all do (even the dietician who told me to eat biscuits and stop exercising - seriously   ). I was so relieved - we'd both been really stressed about it in advance. Anyway, I asked if I could try clomid again now that I'm a bit heavier and to my surprise he agreed. So I'm on norothisterone again now, and taking 50mg clomid after that. I'm not sure what to expect, but it's such a relief not to be just waiting and waiting, which has just been killing me for the last few months. So I'm feeling a lot more cheerful and less stressed, which is a very nice bonus for poor old dp, too  

Jenny and Penny - I hope you're not suffering too much in the heat (mind you that seems to have disappeared again now!).

KD - hope you're well


----------



## JW3

Patches - great news about the appointment and your weight     Good luck with the clomid - I really hope it works for you this time


----------



## penni_pencil

Hi Patches lovely to hear from you... great news about putting on some weight! WOHOO I really hope clomid works out for you...keep us all posted on how you are doing and when you start it xxx


----------



## Patches

Thanks, honeys   Should be starting early next week I hope, but am deliberately trying not to count days. This cycle I WILL be chilled


----------



## kdb

Yay Patches!!!  Was just thinking about you the other day (and cupcakes!).  Glad your appt went well and you have finally found a medical professional who is supportive   Good luck sweetpea


----------



## Patches

Aww, thank you, kd   I see you're on to your IVF meds (just had a look at your diary and am even more struck by how similar our positions are!). I think you're absolutely right that getting af more regularly means that your body is in loads better shape to respond and bear a baby, and a *really* hope this is your cycle   Reading your background info reminded me that last time I was on tx a nurse mentioned something about PCOS so I asked her about it at the next scan and she said one of my ovaries was boarderline. I don't massively trust that nurse and the docs have been pretty clear I don't have it, but I might ask more about it in case puregon might be a better bet than menopur in the future. Not that I'm writing off the clomid of course!


----------



## kdb

Hi Patches - oh dear, my diary is sooooooooo boring... need to spice it up a bit!

The Puregon / Gonal-F versus Menopur thing is an interesting one.  (Pls excuse my spelling mistakes - the E key on my laptop has come off so it only works randomly...)  If your LH levels on CD3 are lower than your FSH then you should b fine on Menopur.  I've had two blood tsts - at one my LH was higher (indicating pcos in conjunction with the scan) but the previous one my LH was lower, as it should be.  Problem was I had amenorrhea at the time and they didn't induc a bleed befor taking the bloods.  FSH and LH are best checked on CD3, but I wasn't anywhere in a cycle, if you know what I mean.

BUT enough of that chat... let's see what the Clomid brings for you first!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

AF danc for you   xoxoxo


----------



## Shooting star

Hi All

Period arrived today so can start  injections tomorrow. Consultant is going to do the first one with me. Scared about giving myself injections but excited to finally get started.

SS


----------



## JW3

SS - great news about getting started     tons of luck for the cycle         you will soon get used to the injections, that gets to be the easy part of it all quite soon


----------



## Shooting star

Thanks Jenny

The consultant made it lok easy today. Tomorrow I get to do it on my own. Although I have not been posting on here for very long I have been reading the thread for some time. I cant beleive you only have a few weeks left, how exciting!

SS


----------



## cowhatgirl

Hello everyone

Just wanted to check in with you all and say 'Hi' and let you know I've not forgotten you.

Penni and Jenny - Wow! How time is flying!  Jenny, very best of luck.  Really not long until you meet baby.  Penni - how you doing my lovely?  Hope you're coping ok in the heat.

Hey KDB, Patches, Strawberry, SS and everyone I've missed.  Really need to catch up with your journeys, shall do so and post more personals later. Hope you're all ok. xx

All's ok here.  Will be 18 weeks on Tuesday.  Have our next big scan with our consultant on Weds, which we're obviously anxious about, but keen to find out if their concerns re baby's heart are justified.  Hoping all will be well.

Catch up again soon.  Hugs to all.  CHG xx


----------



## penni_pencil

SS - Good luck with this cycle, whens your first scan?

Jenny - Not long! 2 weeks..>WOW  how you feeling?

CHG - Lovely to hear from you   18 weeks already.. WOW.. you seem to be flying through it....how can yours seem to be going so fast and mine so slow?? LOL  All the best for Wednesday, can you post on here as soon as you can keep us updated?

Strawberry - hows things? Any news on getting started again?

KD - Hows all your tests going?  Where are they now with it all?

Patches - Have you started yet?

To everyone else... Hope you're all doing ok and enjoying the sunshine 

Nothing to report my end, other than everything seems ok... got a growth scan in 2 weeks to check size of baby because of my thyroid, and I've swapped over to Dr Fitz-gibbon consultant at my request as I don't feel like Im getting the support from my consultant that  want/need..... I know it was a good thing they classed my IVF pregnancy as normal...but Im not happy about it, I want a little extra care, and I know Fitz-gibbon looks after his IVF ladies so Im going to see him instead YAY If he says Im normal, then thats fine... (I've dealt with him a few times throughout my journey and hes been lovely)
xxx


----------



## kdb

SS - congrats on getting started - after you've done the first injection the rest are a breeze  

CHG - 18 weeks tomorrow, wow!  Good luck for Wednesday's scan  

Hi Penni - 30 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Woo hoo!  You mention your thyroid - pls tell me more?  Are /were you hypo or hyper??  Did you take anything other than thyroxine, and are you on it during pg?  I asked for a TSH check at my CD2 bloods and it turns out I am hypothyroid   Need to get my levels down from 7 to at least 2 or even better 1 before starting tx.

Hi and    to the other OI and ex-OI girls xoxo


----------



## JW3

CHG - tons and tons of luck for Wed        

Penni - good to hear you are doing well     

Hi KD, SS

Well I just can't believe where the time has gone.  I've been getting lots of practice contractions now and DH is getting very excited about the new arrival.  Just got to keep waiting ......................


----------



## penni_pencil

Hi KD - I have an under active thyroid gland... hypothyroid.  I've been on 50mg thyroxine for over a year now, I found out I have an underactive thyroid just before starting one of of many treatments, but they let me continue anyway....some places want the thyroid sorting out first, so i thought myself lucky.....Im still taking 50mg, my last bloods were back in normal range (20 week check), but they are keeping an eye on it, and ive just had some more bloods taken to check it, waiting results.. apparently it can go a bit haywire whilst pregnant and the baby can have growth issues so they check you more closely 

Keep us posted Jenny  x


----------



## kdb

Hi Jenny - love the new pic!!

Thanks Penni    Yes am feeling frustrated about the delay but would rather that than have our IVF fail and wonder if thyroid was the issue.  Have been doing a bit of reading about it (omg there is so much to understand) and saw that it can be a risk for baby and for m/c.  Persuaded GP to test my levels again in a month (am on 50mcg thyroxine same as you) although I know realistically it could take a few months!

xoxo
kd


----------



## penni_pencil

KD - Years ago when I first went onto thyroxine, they did my bloods 3 months later and they were back in normal range so they took me off it!!!!!  My bloods for thyroid werent done again for years and when they were they noticed the levels were low again and I was told I should never have been took off it! The levels were normal range because of the tablets.  I know I looked into it and I wondered if my first m/c was because my levels were low, and maybe treatment didnt work on the other occassions because of it....but no-one really knows...  Fingers crossed your bloods come back this month ok for you, you never know, it might surprise you


----------



## kdb

Thanks lovely - yes I asked the GP whether it meant being on thyroxine for life and he said 'yes' (which I suppose is why we get the free prescription card).

Take care, your new cons sounds v nice xoxo


----------



## Shooting star

Hi All

Its very encouraging to see so many people pg.

Just done the second injection on my own. Cant say I am ok with it yet but coping. Sure it will get easier. My first scan is Friday afternoon on day 7. What shoud I expect to see in terms of numbers of follicles and sizes if i am responding well? It seems really early to scan but I am used to the first scan on day 11 when i was on clomid!

Hope everyone is well

SS


----------



## JW3

SS -    that does seem very early to scan I think my clinic did the first scan on day 9 every time (although my clinic was open 7 days a week so may be why they stuck to day 9 I was often there on Saturdays and Sundays) .  Expect to see a lot of small follicles as it is only later that 1 or 2 (hopefully    ) dominate.  Therefore you can't really tell anything from the first scan.  I think maybe its so early just in case you respond really fast.  However I have read that usuallly egg quality is better the longer the egg has taken to develop so is better to be at ovulation around day 14 onwards.  Good luck     My advice is don't read too much into this scan because things can change quite fast and only 2 days later the whole picture can change.  Of course how you respond may mean they increase or decrease the dose for the next injection which is one of the positive things about injections they can be changed as you go along the month.


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Jenny

You are probably right it is just to rule out over responding. At the moment I only she one particular con and she only works week days so thats why it cant be day 9. She is scaning me day 7,9,11,13. At least thats her plan anyway. I wont expect too much tomorrow. I am beginning to get used to the injections. She did warn me she may change the dosage as we go along.

On average how many months does it take for OI to work? When on clomid they said if it was going to work it would usually be withi 6 cycles.

How are you feeling?

SS


----------



## JW3

My consultant advised to do 4-6 cycles as he said after this the chances of it working go down and it would be best to move to IVF.  Of course it could work for you the very first month though - I really hope it does        

I'm fine thanks just waiting for something to happen


----------



## bump14

Hi KDB,
I am currently in the same boat as you.  I had about 5 cycles of OI before I begged for a thyroid test and discovered I was severely hypothyroid.  So I have to get my levels right before continuing tx.  But the doc told me that sorting out the thyroid might (small chance) sort the infertility.  I guess only time will tell.  I hope you can get yours sorted out fairly quickly so you can get back to tx.
At least thyroid issues are easily dealt with, unlike everything else we are going through! lol
Best wishes,
Bump


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Jenny - The waiting can be a bit frustrating cant it but hopefullt it wont be long until you have your little one in your arms. Everyone kept telling me my DS would definately be late and then he promptly arrived at 39 weeks!

Had my scan today (d7) there were 2 tiny follicles of right ovary and 1 on left. Con said they were too small to measure at the moment but I saw them on the screen. Lining measures 5.5mm which she said was good at this stage. Being scanned again on Mon (d10). Con said she hopes to see a few more small follicles developing and the ones I have getting bigger. She hopes the lining will have reached 7mm by then. Been told to keep the dose at 75iu for now and she will review on Mon. Does this all sound about right?

KDB and Bump - Hope you both manage to get your thyroid sorted.

Have a good weekend ladies

SS


----------



## JW3

SS - good luck for Monday        sounds good so far    I'm sure your consultant knows what the best protocol to try is


----------



## kdb

SS - that sounds promising, esp as your lining is developing well    Good luck for Monday!

Hi Bump - just saw your post on the thyroid board.  You're right - thyroid levels need to be healthy to stand a chance of a BFP and also importantly must be managed carefully during pg (every four weeks I believe).  Sounds as though you've responded well (maybe too well?!) to thyroxine though.  What dose are you on?  Were you tested for anti-thryoid antibodies??

My cons was still optimistic about our chances of pg (natural as well as treated) even when delivering the news to me about Hashimoto's (after leaving me four very panicky-sounding voicemails!!).  I can't see us getting a natural BFP but would just like to get my TSH down to 1   by September as I don't fancy cycling during the winter!

I feel as though I need some more investigations though: before I was dx I felt absolutely fine (bit cold, dry skin, etc - a few of the hypo symptoms but energy levels ok)... but now that I am on thyroxine, some days I feel like I've been hit by a bus    Nauseous, drowsy, stomach pains and feeling weak.  No way could I conceive while I'm feeling this bad!

Will hopefully see my GP this week and get a referral to an endocrinologist (hopefully the Dr Conway that DippyGirl has mentioned!).

Well done for getting your TSH down from 100+.  Have you decided whether to do IVF or OI again?

xoxoxox


----------



## bump14

Hi KDB,
I just read your post and identified with it so much!  Your description of symptoms on thyroxine are pretty much identical to mine!  I was falling down exhausted before the thyroxine though, but I have also had nausea, tummy pains, exhaustion, leg weakness since thyroxine.  My energy does seem to be improving a little though, as of this weekend.  I got my antibodies tested, and they were raised, so the diagnosis was Hashimotos.  
How long have you been on the thyroxine for?  Maybe we might begin to fel better once we have been on it long enough?  I'm hopeful.


----------



## kdb

Snap!!

I have only been on thyroxine for 11 days and tbh am still adjusting to the Metformin which I started on about three weeks ago, so it may be a bit of both.

And same as you I have had a couple of days where I've felt better - almost as if I keep moving / active I am fine but then when I sit down for a bit I start to feel flaky and want to sleep / lie down  

FYI from what I have learned, it is assumed that about 50% of women who have thyroid antibodies will also have elevated NK cells which will be a major issue with TTC, so best to get tested for that as well.

I am going to ask my GP whether he can do that test and will let you know.

So much to get our heads around!!   

 and


----------



## bump14

Thanks


----------



## Shooting star

Hi All


Had my cd10 scan today and not sure what to make of it. The 1 follie on left has grown to 10mm and there are now 3 (instead of 2) tiny follies on right but too small to measure. Con said not great but not terrible either! Has told me to take double dose this evening and tomorrow evening and scan again Wed (cd12). Really hope something happens in the next few days as she wants me to aim for HCG on Friday if things have grown enough (cd14). Grow follies grow!

SS


----------



## kdb

Hi SS - am sure the double doses will have an effect and you'll see more growth on Weds.  Hope you're doing ok with the injections. xoxo


----------



## cowhatgirl

Hello ladies

Jenny - hope you're doing ok?  Any day now, I imagine?  How exciting.  Your pregnancy seems to have flown.

Penny, my lovely - how are you?  Hope all is progressing well still.  August really isn't too far away now!

KDB and Bump - sounds as though you're both going through it at the mo. Hugs to you both.  Lets hope this is just another blip in your journey to becoming mothers though.  Hope you're both feeling well and bursting with vitality soon!

SS - good luck for Weds.  As others have said, hopefully the inc dose should do the trick.  Lining certainly sounds good.  You asked about the max no. of cycles.  I had my OI tx under the NHS and they funded a max of 6 cycles.  As Jenny said, they suggested that if OI is going to work, it will ordinarily do so within 6 cycles.  Hope you get to trigger on Friday.

Hi to anyone I've missed x

Well, our good news continues, thank goodness.  The scan on Weds went well.  The consultant, in his words, was 'reassured'.  All organs looked fine.  Skeleton, spine etc all normal.  And importantly, despite the concerns, baby's heart also appears to have a normal structure and be working ok.  The consultant still wants to scan us again, but not until 24 weeks. Hurrah!  Lets hope the second half of this pregnancy is something to enjoy.  The consultant did also comment that he would want to induce me at 40 weeks, as I'll be only a couple of weeks off my 41st birthday and apparently the risks of the placenta starting to fail inc with age.  Not ideal, but after all that it's taken to get here, frankly I'd do anything they suggest!

Thanks as always for your kind words of support.  Shall continue to check in on you all.
Love CHG x


----------



## penni_pencil

CHG - Thats the best news I've heard in a while! WOHOOOOOOOOOOOO  As you say, lets hope the 2nd half of your pregnancy can be enjoyed now  Im soooo pleased for you x My friend was induced at 40 weeks, we think it was a combination of having IVF and her being 39 and she had a c-section in the end but baby was all good, and thats all that matters 
SS - 1 is all you need!  Not sure why they said its not great as if you had 3 they would probably tell you you can't continue so in my eyes its great that you have a leading follie!  Doubling the dose sounds good...looking forward to hearing whats happening on wed..good luck!
Bump & KD - What is Hashimotos?
Jenny - 1 week to go..xxxx
HOpe everyone is else is doing just fine 
xxx


----------



## JW3

SS - tons of luck for the next scan, I'll be hoping & praying that you have 1 or 2 really fab follicles      

CHG - great news about the scan     really pleased for you   

Penni - how are you?   

1 week to go - I can't believe how fast it has gone.  If there is no baby by 40 weeks I think my midwife is going to do a sweep thing to get it started next Tuesday, hopefully the baby will arrive by then because I dont' fancy that     .  There has defo been things happening over the last two weeks and I've had millions of practice contractions.  Almost went down the hospital on Saturday, good job the England match was on as that stopped me going and it would have just been a false alarm.  Also I went to my reflexologist who said she would try to do some stuff to induce the birth - it was really painful so it must have been doing something.  She said I could go back again this week and have another go but I'm not too sure.   

Jenny xx


----------



## Patches

That's *such* great news, CHG - so pleased for you. I really hope you can enjoy the rest of the pregnancy now.

Jenny - thinking of you! Best of luck with everything and fingers crossed that the little fellow shows up before the sweep.

SS - my advice would be to try not to read too much into any of the readings. Your body will do its thing anyway, so it's best just to try to stay as calm and positive as you can. Upping the dose should definitely have a big effect too.

AFM, can't remember where I was last time I posted, but I'm on day 16 of 50g clomid now, and it's going ok. I'm getting some response - slow but continued growth of a few follies, but what I'm most pleased about is that my lining is doing better than before - 6mm and a bit I think. So I'm trying to follow my own advice and stay focused on that! Off on holiday in two weeks anyway (not sure if the cycle will have ended - eek) so that's keeping me sane.

Hi kd, Penni and anyone else I've missed


----------



## bump14

Penni, Hashimoto's I think is an autoimmune disease.  The body essentially attacks the thyroid gland.


----------



## Shooting star

Patches -I know what you mean, its easy to get hung up on these scans and measurements, particularly as its my first cycle with menopur so not sure what to expect. Will try and remain calm. Glad your lining is doing well.That was always a problem for me when on clomid.

Jenny - Thanks, a couple of good follies by Friday would be great. Lets hope your buba puts in an appearance before the sweep.

Penni - Are 2 good follicles the most they will allow in order to procede to trigger?

CHG - So pleased your scan went well. Thanks for the info. I am having to pay for all my menopur cycles as cant get ay on NHS.

kdb - Hopeully the double dose will be working by tomorrow lunch time when I have my scan. I am not finding the injections as hard as I though so thats good.

cd12 scan tomorrow at 11.30am. Will let you know how it goes.

SS


----------



## JW3

Hiya
Patches - good news on your lining improving     .  My clinic told me that 6mm was good for IVF so would be enough for implantation on clomid as well.  Unfortunately when I was on clomid mine was only about 5.5.

SS - my clinic would not let me proceed with 3 or more follicles, however they did say that if I had been older (much nearer to 40) or if I had more failed cycles previously then they would have let me go ahead with 3.  My recommendation on overstimming would be to try to get the trigger shot anyway even if you don't BMS as when I didn't get the trigger I didn't ovulate and ended up having the longest cycle of my life as the follicles were just stuck there.  Hopefully you will not need this advice


----------



## penni_pencil

Patches - Hellloooooooooooooooo  How the devil are you doing   Looks like clomid might be working for you..wohoo..keeping everything crossed xxxx
SS - My hospital allowed me to have 3.... but I know from reading on this board, that some don't allow that and cancel the cycle   I think it just depends who you get 
Jenny - Hope the litle man comes before your sweep.. everything crossed for you and that the birth goes smoothly xxx
Bump - cheers for the info x


----------



## Shooting star

Thanks Jenny and penni - may not even have one at this rate!

Todays scan was very strange. I now have 3 follicles that are growing, all be it slowly and a few tiny ones. I have 3 main ones all 9/10mm. Con said all seemed to be growing evenly which was unusual. She has told me to do 2 more days at double dose (150iu) and then goback to her on Friday cd14 to see whats happening. She said if we were not ready for trigger on Friday this cycle was unlikely to work as eggs would get too old. Has anyone ever heard this. I assume because it takes a couple of days to ovulate after the HCG the eggs would be past there prime. Anyway are there any useful tips on how to make my follies grow 8mm each in just 2 days!!! I am sure this is a stupid question but does it matter which side of your tummy you inject. I need those on right ovary to grow!!!!

SS


----------



## Patches

Hi! Thanks for the good wishes, ladies, and especially that encouraging fact about the lining, Jenny 

SS - I have been in EXACTLY your position and I completely sympathise with how confusing it is. I had two cycles abandoned because the follies grew really slowly and then I ended up with too many; and a third abandoned half way through because I didn't seem to be getting anywhere. But please don't be disheartened - firstly you might still get one lead one emerging with the higher dose over the next few days; and secondly, the docs will learn from how you responded and change the dose next time. It might be you need to start higher and drop down (which I think is what  Jenny found worked for her). I was injecting for over four weeks and the nurses didn't seem to be worried about the follies being too old, as long as they were still growing. I'd agree with Jenny though to trigger if you can even if you don't get a lead follie - I didn't last time and didn't bleed at all, so I had to start all over again with norothisterone. I don't think it matters where you inject - I did my legs and alternated from day to day. I don't think it would hurt to stick with just one side if you thought it might help though! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you - let us know how you get on at the next scan. At least the docs are keeping a good eye on you.


----------



## JW3

I did try injecting just one side and it did seem to do something.  You can only give it a try    

Once the follicles start growing they can grow really fast though so keep positive    

Not sure about what they said about it taking too long.  I think I was injecting until day 16 or 18 most months.

Good luck for Friday there is good chance they will be grown a lot more by then


----------



## Shooting star

Patch - Thanks for sharing your experiences, it makes me feel better to know that its not just my body that does strange things! As you said I think con will do things differently if there has to be a next time as she said she would start me on  double dose for the first few days and then drop down if need be. I will definately be pushing for the HCG what ever happenss as like you on the occassion I was not given it when nothing happened with clomid I ended up very uncomfortable and had to go back to norterhisterone. Not nice at all. How are your follies doing? Do you have another scan? Where are you going on holiday?

Jenny- I think I will try injecting on the right for the next couple of days and see what happens! I am encouraged to know that I can probably inject a bit longer if necessary if the follicles are still growing. How  are you feeling? When does bubs have to arrive by in order to avoid the sweep?

Will let you know how the scan goes on Friday. Sorry everyone that I seem to have turned this thread into my personal diary!

SS


----------



## JW3

SS - baby must arrive by Tuesday morning.  Maybe he is just waiting until the middle of the England match tomorrow      little bit of pain now but its been a lot better than I thought it would be


----------



## Shooting star

Jenny - Really hope he arrives by then. I keep coming on to check and half expect to see that you have had him. I am so excited for you. I cant describe how exciting it is to see and hold your babay for the first time.   

SS


----------



## Patches

Glad it was helpful, SS, and you are definitely not alone in having a body that won't do what it's told! I find it very encouraging that it's all worked for you before since our positions seem to be very similar. Do you also have no diagnosed other problems? It's good but annoying at the same time, isn't it??

I just had another scan today, which showed no real progress, but another little follie on the other side. The lining seemed to be a bit thinner but the nurse was really positive and said it had - oh I've forgotten the phrase - a third shadow, or layer, or something. She seemed a lot more optimistic than the evidence merited, but said that it might take my body a while to get going since it's not used to doing this.  Better positive than negative I suppose, since there's nothing I can do either way! It doesn't look as though the cycle will be over before we go on holiday, which could make any bms pretty tricky (don't particularly plan to join the mile high club, and we're staying with friends in a very small flat the first few nights!)

Hope you're doing ok, Jenny - hello to everyone else. Are you doing ok on the thyroid drugs, kd?


----------



## kdb

Hi Patches - it would've been a triple-layer comment about your lining, which is fab (ideal)     Hope you manage to squeeze in some BMS before you get on the plane!!  xoxo


----------



## penni_pencil

Patches - Sounds like its all going in the right direction, that triple layer comment is good news, I remember having that the once and they said its a good sign   Tell DH he'll have to be quick on the BMS LOL

SS - Hows the scan gone today?

Hi KD 

Jenny - nearly there 

AFM - Just a quick update.. I had my growth scan, bubble is approx. 4lb, which is perfect  and I got to see Mr Fitz-gibbon! I tell you something girls, you all need a Fitz-gibbon as a consultant, he is simply the best!  He said I was right, Im not a "normal" pregnancy, he classes anyone that has trouble getting pg in the first place that has to have treatment as not normal.  So....listen to this.. Im so chuffed.... I have another growth in 2 weeks time, then every week from then til 38 weeks I get a scan to check the blood flow through the placenta- he called it a doppler? If he sees any problems on any of these he will get bubble out, if everything ok upto 38.5wks he will check my cervix, if soft and starting to open, he will induced me for a normal vaginal birth at around 39 weeks, if cervix not showing any signs of starting to soften/open, then perhaps a C section at 39 weeks.....he said he doesnt see the need in leaving the baby in until 40 weeks or more if everything is looking good at 38.5 weeks. I feel sooo much better after seeing him, and Im so glad I pushed for it, I knew I wasn;t getting the right treatment from that other person, she was there to do my thyroid checks and nothing else...and fitz-gibbon told me basically not to worry about my thyroid now as he will be checking the baby clinically and thats the better measure of how baby is doing  and to just stay on my 50mg a day 

So girls, if any of you have to go onto do IVF, keep this in mind! because not all dr's will have the same opinion and if you want the extra care you may need to find one that looks after their IVF ladies   I wish fitz-gibbon was single, then I could introduce him to my mum LOL hes not bad looking for a older guy HA HA Or maybe I just think hes good looking cos I think hes ace LOL


----------



## kdb

LOL your post made me giggle, Penni    The bit about him being single I mean!  That's fab news about Mr Fitz - must be so reassuring to have a plan in place   

Thanks for sharing that info - *hopefully* I will be blessed with successful tx before the end of 2010 and will have to refer back to your post!  Which hospital are you at??

I saw my GP today to organise a referral to see an endocrinologist (covered by BUPA) so that I can have a thorough check done on all things thyroid.  Need to feel as thought I'm doing something rather than just biding my time before IVF.  This is turning into a major test of my (lack of) patience!!!

xoxo


----------



## penni_pencil

KD - I did I IVF at birmingham womens hospital, but I've been under the care of my more local hospital Russells Hall Hospital in Dudley because it was closer to home 

I went to see an endocrinologist at the start of all my infertility issues and it was them who refered me to get treatment and start on OI.  I had loads of bloods done, I even had an MRI on my pituitary gland to check there weren't any tumors stopping my hormones, and thankfully it was all ok   It took 3 years of investigations through the NHS before they would let me start any treatment..  most of that was waiting around for appointments! I used to have to wait for 3/4 months between appointments because of how busy they were, and I wasted a year at the beginning at a more local hospital because they weren't equiped with dealing with me (didnt have endocrinologist and doesnt do OI or IVF)  before they eventually refered me to BWH. Going through BUPA at least yours will go through quickly and you won't have to wait around for appointments, they'll have you back in as soon as results arrived .  Has your GP given you a referral letter or are they doing it all for you?


----------



## Patches

Penny - that's such good news, and *so* reassuring! I hope you can really enjoy things now you know you're in such good hands.

kd - I'm glad you've got another appointment to help get some more info and action - I know just what you mean on that. I have absolutely everything crossed for you being pg by the end of the year  It sounds as though going private on that is a good plan, too - your experience sounds pretty shocking, Penny.

Thank you for the encouraging words on my lining, too  *Having* to have bms should be great, shouldn't it - but I always feel really bad about telling dp we need to schedule it. Fortunately he's so happy there's so much football on he might not remember the schedule! Let's hope for an exciting enough England match tonight that it brings on some action for Jenny!


----------



## JW3

Penni - great news about the consultant appointment      I'm very excited for you now    

KD - good luck with the Bupa referral      

Patches - good luck        

DH says I must now cross my legs tonight as he is drowning his sorrows after the england match


----------



## cowhatgirl

Penni - that's great news.  So you're being fabulously looked after.  Frankly after all we've been through to get here, I think everyone who's gone thru tx should get the same special care.  He does sound extra fab though.  My consultant has suggested that I will be induced, though not until 40 weeks.  But I guess we'll see how things go.  Enjoy these final few weeks... xx

Jenny - when I saw on the front page that you were the last post, I got v excited!  Thought babe had arrived.  TBH you going into labour may have been a welcome distraction from the appalling England show last night.  Hope we hear news v soon.

Patches - glad you had positive news on your scan.  Keeping everything crossed for you.

KD - Hope the endocrinologist offers some answers and support.  This journey just feels endless at times, I know, but I'm sure you will get there. x

SS - any news?

Hi to everyone I've missed.

Thanks all for your good wishes following our scan.  I feel so much better about things.  Still anxious at times, but I think that's to be expected.  Am 20 weeks on Tues, so v nearly halfway there.  Starting to allow myself to get excited and believe we're finally going to be parents.  We're off on holiday for a week in early July to Mallorca, which I'm desperate for, though also a bit apprehensive about - both the flying and being away from the support of midwife etc.  But I'm sure things will be fine.  And it will be nice to have a final special week away with DH before we become three!

Have a good weekend all.  And good luck again Jenny.  Hoping to read fab news v v soon!

CHG xx


----------



## Shooting star

Jenny - I know what your DH means, the match was pretty terrible. I assume you can uncross your legs now!

Penni - I know what you mean about all the horrible waiting around on the NHS. Going private was the best thing I did (even if it is really expensive!) Great new about your little Bubble and the fact that you will get plenty of scans.

Kdb - Seeing an endocrinologist is an excellent idea. They do really detailed bloods and I also had an MRI. That is how I discovered I only had half a pituitary gland! It was also the endocrinologist who said it was essential I moved from clomid to Menopur injections.

Patches - Since having my DS I have been diagnosed with a pituitary problem with such a long name I can never remember but basically the half that produces the reproductive hormones is almost entirely missing! Good news about your lining and you realy made me laugh about the mile high club!

As for me scan yesterday was pretty bad. Feeling quite down about it. The three 9mm follies were still there but had not grown at all in fact she thought they may have shrunk! Instead I had about 10 new tiny follicles across both ovaries tat were not there last time. Lining had also got slightly thinner! Asked if we should just abandon thia cycle but she insists it may still work. was told to take a double dose yesterday and today and go back for scan tomorrow cd16. If nothing has changed we will stop this cycle.In the mean time I have to have a glass of water every 2 hours and eat brazil nuts. I dont like brazil nuts but they are bearable covered in chocolate! Really hoping follies grow by tomorrow lunch time. If not next cycle will be double dose from the start until day 7 and then reviewed.

SS


----------



## Shooting star

Hi CHG - -did not mean to leave you out, we must have posted at the same time. Reaching 20 weeks is great, how exciting. Going away sounds great. We went to Malta when I was 16weeks pg and it was great to relax. Something we did just to put my mind at rest was to get the address and phone number of the nearest chemist, doctors and hospital to where we were staying. Did not need any of them but having them put my mind at rest. Just a thought.

SS


----------



## penni_pencil

CHG - Sounds great going on holiday, think of all the beautiful sunshine you'll get to naturally make you feel more positive and relaxed  Just what all 3 of you need xxx

SS - Them follies! What are they doing   Keeping everything crossed this cycle can continue for you xxx Let us know

What a beautiful day for fathers day..... 

its my sisters first fathers day without her dad, so I'm taking her and my niece downt he park for an hour or two, so megs can play, and we can chat and hopefully make her feel a bit better....its got to be realky hard the 1st one without them   I know we all have to go through it at some point, but doesnt bear thinking about does it


----------



## Shooting star

Hi All

Had scan today and was really disappointing. Nothing had really changed since last scan. Linning is only about 4.5 and  3 follies at about 9mm and 5 or so tiny ones. Con said to abandon this cycle. just taken HCG in the hope that it will mean that I get a period in a couple of weeks. Con is not sure the hcg will work as there is nothing to really ovulate. If no AF has arrived in 16 days I have to take norterhisterone for 10 days and then wait for AF to arrive. At this rate it may be beginning of August before I can start menopur again. Con is going to start me on 150 menopur from day 2-8 and then scan to decide on dose for rest of cycle.

I told DH who said 'never mind, I have to write reports this afternoon'. Went for a walk with mum and she did not say anything when I told her. I know it sounds silly but I am devastated and feel so down. I am scared that my body is not going to repond to the menopur. I know I should be greatful as I have an amazing DS but we have been trying for number 2 for 18 months now and it just does not get any easier.

SS


----------



## JW3

SS -      so sorry to hear about the cycle being abandoned.  Its just horrible isn't it, you invest so much and then it feels like you may as well not have bothered?  Good to hear your consultant has suggested something different for next time.     I am not surprised you feel devastated     Changing the protocol can make a massive difference though so will pray that next time it works for you


----------



## penni_pencil

SS - So sorry its had to be abandoned  I don't think men see it in the same way as us, and realise how much it hurts us for it to be abandoned   Like Jenny said, its good news they have a plan for your next cycle....the first cycle is always a hard one as no-one knows how you are going to respond, so they don't want to start off too high incase you over stimm and cause you even moe problems   Your body has responded to menopur, which is a good thing, all they need to do now is get the dosage right, and sounds like starting off higher rather than building up to a higher dosage is the way to go for you... it was for me too  They started me off on 75ui a day on my very first cycle of OI... when they knew what they were doing on the cycles, I would start and stay on 225ui a day for 10 days...perfect... and IVF, 375ui for 10 days...Im hoping the HCG shot works for you and you get a bleed in 2 weeks time.... the HCG shot gives your follies and lining an extra boost aswell 
I don't think any of it gets easier, we just learn to deal with it better and end up getting used to the disappointments  Its never a straight road unfortunately for any of us  ...we're all here to support you, don't ever forget that xxx and what better support can you get than all of us who are going through the same thing and know how you are feeling xxx
xxx  We're all here to help xxx


----------



## Shooting star

Jenny and Penni - Thank you for the kind words. You are absolutely right, the support you give is second to none. You guys understand exactly how I feel. Lets hope the hcg works and I can start again in a couple of weeks. You are right Penni I have responded just not enough. I was getting paranoid that it was not workig at all and if that was the case I would not have produced any follies, its just that it was not strong enough to make them grow enough. Jenny you were spot on when you said we invest so much (time, emotions and money) and it feels like why bother. But after thinking about what Penni said its not really wasted because I am closer to finding the correct dose. You two have really helped me work this through and look at it more positively. Jenny, what dose did you take on the cycles when you started high?

Thank you both, thoughts and prayers appreciated.

SS


----------



## JW3

I was on puregon so don't know whether it is a bit different and I was on really low dose of clomid when I had that too.

On clomid I had only 25mg (half a tablet).

When I moved on to Puregon I had 100iu a day for 3 days then drop down to 50iu.  I did try the other way when I started on 50 and then upped to 75 later but this made me overstim.  My clinic told me basically there was these two protocols and each were valid to try and some just work better for some people than others.


----------



## kdb

Oh SS, sweetie - I'm so very sorry     Glad you got the HCG though, and that you have a clear path to the next cycle.

Take care xoxo


----------



## Patches

SS - so sorry   I've been there too and I know how you feel. I'm sorry that dh said the wrong thing - no matter how involved our men are they can never go through the day to day experience of tx and they can't possibly know what it's like and how it feels. But I agree completely with the others - you DID respond and now they can tweak the dosage so that you respond at the right speed. My clinic never seemed to want to start high, but if I go back to menopur again I'm going to push for that. I had the same as you - small, slow growing follies which got caught up by a second wave. I think our bodies do need more of an early boost (if you're anything like me, resist being put on a half dose to start with - I was injecting for 6 weeks and it  got abandoned because I was getting nowhere). I hope you're feeling ok, and that you get a bleed in the next couple of weeks xxx


----------



## cowhatgirl

SS - so sorry you're having to abandon this cycle.  Nothing really to add, I just echo what everyone else has said.  That it's really hard.  Allow yourself the time to be disappointed and sad.  It's so frustrating and your feelings are completely understandable and justified.  I too had two cycles abandoned (for over stimming) and it's the one time I've burst into tears in the clinic...!  I was so upset and let down.  It just felt like another wasted month.  But it's only the beginning.  As others have said, this will allow your consultant to work out what's right for you. x

Hope everyone else is fine and dandy.  Any signs yet Jenny??

CHG xx


----------



## JW3

Very quick update - baby seems very happy where it is for now, think its going to be several more days at least.


----------



## Patches

I'm glad you're saved the sweep for now, Jenny - hope the waiting isn't too bad  

It's all over for me this cycle too - scarcely any more growth today since the last scan. DP and I have some big decisions ahead - basically IVF or call it quits. Really not sure what to think just now.

Let's have some more positive news round here please!! I'm going to be haunting this board for Jenny's news


----------



## penni_pencil

Patches - Im so sorry Could they not try a higher dose of clomid for you? Or could you not go back to OI?

Im the same, awaiting around for Jennys news LOL  Everytime I see an email in my inbox from FF I have to check it straight away LOL
xxx


----------



## Shooting star

Once again, thatnk you to everyone for their support.

Patches - so sorry. It such a difficult thing isn't it.    We difinately need some more positives around here

Jenny - These babies like to keep you guessing don't they!

Had HCG injection Sunday lunchtime and had loads of ovary pain on and off all day yesterday. Everything back to normal today so just hoping that I did ovulate yesterday even if the follies were no where near big enough for a viable egg. I just want AF as soon as possible now so I can start again.

SS


----------



## Patches

Thank you for the kind words, ladies   I was feeling pretty sad about it all last night, but I think I'm not ready to give up yet, so we're going to book in for an IUI session and see what they say. I'm just worried about not responding/over-responding to menopur again, but the nurse seemed to think they'd let me try clomid plus menopur since I did respond initially. I'm not ruling out IVF but it would take so long to get a doctor's appointment to discuss it that we'd have to wait until after the summer to get started and I can't face being on tx during term time. I might pm you later on, Penny, to ask a few questions, if that's ok. 

Meanwhile, we're off on hols on Saturday so I'm just trying to focus on having a nice time away from it all.

Thinking of you, Jenny!


----------



## JW3

Patches      hope you have a great holiday   

SS - sounds good hope you can get started again soon    

Penni -    hope you are well


----------



## kdb

So sorry Patches    Really hope you can recharge your batteries during the holiday.  Take care, chat soon - big hugs xoxoxoxo


----------



## penni_pencil

Hiya Patches - Yes by all means PM me.... I would love to help in any way I can.... don't give up just yet! Enjoy your hols, relax, then you will be re-charged for when you get back xxx


----------



## Shooting star

Great news about Jenny!

Quick question - what does short protocol and long protocol mean?

Desperate for AF to arrive so that we can start another cycle.

SS


----------



## penni_pencil

Its great news isnt it..... WOHOO Looking forward to hearing the birth story now 
SS - mmmhhh... I heard this when I was doing IVF?  I was on a short protocol with my IVF cycles..... basically just the same as OI, then on day of OV I had a general, DP took a sperm sample in, they mixed it, found out how many eggs I had, day after we found out how many fertilised, then 2 days later we had 2 embies put back, and 2 weeks later we did a home pg.  So all in all my short protocol for IVF was nearly month start to end, which was great. The long protocols for that were to down reg first, so to take drugs when you are on a certain day of your period, then to start the menopur and the rest of it..... these take approx an extra 14 days I think.  They knew how many drugs I would need to get my follies growing from doing 4 OI cycles first 
For long and short protocols for OI, all I can think of is that it just means how long you are on the menopur for, whether a short blast of high dosage works, or whether it works going slow? IM not sure?
Fingers crossed AF will arrive shortly for you xxx


----------



## Shooting star

Thanks Penni. Going by your suggestions I guess my first OI was long protocol as I took minimum dose for 16 days and nothing much happened. She is going to do double dose for 8 days and increase if necessary this time round so I guess that might be short protocol.

How are you Penni?

SS


----------



## penni_pencil

SS - I had to have a high dose and stay on it for mine to work correctly, fingers crossed they will get it right next time round for you 
Im good thanks, loving this sunshine! Loving Big Brother too... anyone else watching it LOL I can't help myself, I think its great... I really like Ben, he gets picked on so much for stuff he really shouldnt bless him xxx


----------



## Shooting star

Penni

I agree. I liked the first 2 years of Big Brother then I thought it went really down hill. This one is really good again. Ben makes me laugh. I like Corrin (sp?) best I think. Who do you think will win?

SS


----------



## JW3

Hi girls   

Just a quick note to let you know baby Benjamin, DH and me got back from the hospital yesterday    Just catching up but we are all well.

I have started to write down my birth story already as I really want to remember what happened so will post the full thing somewhere at some point   

Sorry no personals but haven't had much sleep so will have to come back later.

Jenny xx


----------



## penni_pencil

Hi Jenny - Its lovely to hear from you and to see you're out of hospital already, looking forward to the birthing story xxx

SS - Corin is ACE... I have a feeling she might win cos shes lovely... I thought Steve at first, but he doesn't do much at the moment and seems a little boring, but you never know, there is still time


----------



## kdb

Yay Jenny, good to hear from you!  xoxo


----------



## Shooting star

Jenny - Wow, back home and on FF so soon! I am really impressed. Big congratulations again.

Penni - I would love Corin to win but would be happy with Steve. Dont get to watch BB as much as I would like cos DH is always watching football, even though we are not in it any more.

So hot today

kdb - How are you?

SS


----------



## cowhatgirl

Jenny - YAY!  Many many congratulations on the safe arrival of Benjamin.  Wonderful news.  Well done.

Hi to everyone else.  Sorry for brief post, will catch up this week before our hols on Sat.

Love CHG xx


----------



## Shooting star

Jenny has posted her birth story already. There is no slowing you down is there Jenny!!!

SS


----------



## JW3

SS     I thought I might forget if I didn't write it down straight away


----------



## penni_pencil

How do I get to see your birth story Jenny? xxx  Hows its going so far xxx


----------



## penni_pencil

I found it  WOW they say your 1st is a long labour, and that was really... just hope I cope as well as you... congrats Jenny! You did fab xxx


----------



## JW3

Have just added an extra bit in from what DH thought  

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=240055.new#new


----------



## Shooting star

Jenny- I am so impressed,just off to read your birth story update.   

Hope everyone is enjoying the sun.

SS


----------



## amberboo

I Havent been on here for ages, long story but am avoiding the place as I we have been told we need to have ICSI and we just cant afford it and being on here just makes me feel worse, But I was just thinking OOOHhhhh Jenny must have had her baby by now so thought I'd come and check and you literally have Just had him.

HUGE CONGRATS.
I hope everything goes swimmingly from here on.

Hi to everyone else, I'll try and have a catch up with everything that is going on.

xxx


----------



## penni_pencil

Amberboo - Im so sorry to hear that ICSI is the only way forward for you  I don't think its fair that just because he has another child via another relationship that you should suffer now   Where about are you based? Have you got yourself some quotes from different places to see the price differences for it?  I think where I went was one of the cheapest around... Birmingham Womens Hospital, its NHS, but I ended up having to pay via NHS as I'd had my free IVF session that failed   might be a bit further to travel but could help with costs?
Totally understand why you don't come on the board anymore, but just know we are all there for you xxx
Could you ask your dr to do another sample from DH to compare as sperm changes all the time?

xxxx


----------



## JW3

Amber - thanks    .  Sorry to hear that you would need ICSI       I hope somehwo things work out for you     As Penni says it might be worth shopping around.  I was looking into having IVM at Oxford as that is a cheaper option for PCOS girls.


----------



## kdb

Amber, sending you some


----------



## JW3

I have put some pics on ******** if you fancy a nosey

http://www.********.com/?ref=logo#!/album.php?id=637623391&aid=183605

Well I was really organised but that was before the washing machine broke down  , and there is a problem with my stitches, not major but really not nice at all  .


----------



## penni_pencil

They photos are great Jenny xxx He looks soooo cute! Well done you two xxx


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Ladies

Well its 14 days since HCG and no AF. Con has said to wait another 7 days and if nothing has happened take norterhisterone for 10 days and then wait for a bleed. (have tsted just in case and it was BFN   ) That means we are looking at another month before I caan start treatment again. Feeling a bit down. Just want to get going again!

Jenny- your little one is so gorgeous.

Penni - How are you and bump?

Cowhatgirl - Hope you are having a good holiday

Patches- Have you been on holiday too or am I imagining that?

kdb - Hope you are having a good weekend?

SS


----------



## JW3

SS - sorry to hear about AF not turning up, hope its shows soon


----------



## penni_pencil

SS - Im hoping AF turns up soon for you so you can get started xxx They never arrive when we actually want them to do they 

We're doing well thank you, finished work now, but the strange thing is since I finished I can't sleep properly! I can't get to sleep on a night now, and still getting up soooo early.. at least now though I can sleep in day if im tired LOL

xxx


----------



## JW3

Penni - great news about finishing work    have you got anything planned or are you just going to take it easy?


----------



## Shooting star

Thanks ladies, AF is strange isn't it - wont arrive when you want it and comes when you don't!

Finishing work sounds great Penni. Not being able to sleep at night is a bit rough though! I hope that improves or you are able to get plenty of sleep during the day. Youare nearly there now!

SS


----------



## Shooting star

Hi All

Well AF did not arrive so started norterhisterne today. Need to take for 10 days then stop and wait for a period. By the time I can start the menopur we are going to struggle to get the sscans in in time before we go away in August. Nothing is ever simple is it. Feeling really frustrated.

SS


----------



## kdb

Hi SS - I think we can all relate to your frustration   but hang in there sweetpea


----------



## Shooting star

Thanks kdb for the virtual hug. It did make me feel a bit better   

SS


----------



## kdb

Here's another one then   

 

nitey nite!


----------



## penni_pencil

SS - Oh no... what a bummer  ARGH its never plain sailing is it  When do you go away?  Are you going anywhere nice?  Here's a hug from me too...   

How is everyone else doing?

xxxx


----------



## Shooting star

Penni - thanks for the hug. I go away on the 7th August for 7 days to Nottingham. It all depends on how long it takea for norterhisterone to work!

kdb - Thanks.

Ther does not seem to being many people doing OI at the moment.

SS


----------



## latortu

Hope this is the right board to post, but after "lurking" for a while on this site during our treatments, I just wanted to post a (cautious) happy tale to encourage you girls! We've tried for 3 years and then had 3 cycles of clomid with no success at all in getting me to ovulate....then tried OI (not IUI - just "timed babymaking!"). The first cycle didn't get me to ovulate but after a change of brand of drugs, the 2nd cycle did...and I was fortunate enough to get a positive pregnancy test! I then had a period of being unwell for a few weeks with OHSS (off work, but not in hosp), and have had 2nd scan at 8+2 with singleton viable pregnancy! Yey!
Good luck to all. It can be done - with a lot of faith and a little bit of help......(hated those injections)!


----------



## kdb

Congratulations latortu!!!!!!!!!       

Penni - love your new pic!  Very cute xoxo


----------



## Shooting star

Congratulations latortu, its always good to here a success story. It ceetainly gives me more hope as my first cycle of OI did not cause me to ovulate.

SS


----------



## penni_pencil

Latortu - WOHOO Thats fantastic news, I think its something the OI girls definately needed to hear... nice one! Congrats on your 

KD - Thank you  We had to go 2 times to for the scan because he/she kept his/her hands and feet infront of the its face LOL

SS - Nightmare, lets hope it all fits into place for you xxx Keep us posted


----------



## JW3

Latortu - Congratulations, that is fantastic news                Thanks for posting about your result     Good luck for the rest of your pregnancy    


All good here, just been kept very busy feeding etc.


----------



## Patches

Hi all! Back from hols now - had a really good time, though I did struggle to keep chirpy after the last tx let-down.

Jenny - many congrats again - I did post on your news thread, but I'm not sure if it appeared. Ben's such a cutie - I hope you're all doing really well (and that you've got your washing machine fixed now  )

Thanks so much for posting your story, latortu - really good to hear. Do you mind if I ask what drugs you changed to and from?

SS - sorry to hear things are complicated for you. As ever, you have my greatest sympathies (and here's another hug, just in case:   )

AFM - not much to report, though I did a lot of thinking while we were away, and have sort of decided that there's no point going through IUI if I don't respond properly to menopur. I emailed the clinic from hols to ask if my notes could go back to the docs for review, but they said we'd need to make an appointment to see someone, and the first one isn't until mid-September. Since I teach at a university that basically means we couldn't start IVF, if that's what we decide to do, until the new year. Bit of a bummer - not really sure what to do. DP is pretty anti IVF, though I think he'll agree if I really want to give it a try. In the meantime we'll probably still go to the IUI info session, but I don't want to do it without a proper plan for the dosage which takes into account my previous history.

Hello to everyone else - can't believe you only have a month left, Penni (sorry - a month must seem like ages when you're not sleeping...). How are things going with you, CHG? I hope you've had some progress too, kd, and that you're managing to feel as ok as possible   xxx


----------



## penni_pencil

Hiya Patches - Glad you had a good time on hols   It always seems like a waiting game doesn't it between these appts and treatments  Im glad your still going for the IUI info session, its worth it just incase you can give it ago, do you know when that might be?  I can understand why you want a proper plan with the past goes of OI, you just don't want to get your hopes up to be let down again   Ill keep everything crossed for you that you can fit in some IUI and it all goes to plan... keep us updated to where you are with it xxx


AFM - Well, it may only be 2 weeks left now   Went for my check up scan today and the baby isn't growing aswell as it was, and the fluid is low, so he's monitoring me even more closely now.  I've got to go up the hospital every other day for the next 2 weeks, for the HB to be monitored, a week today, another doppler scan, then 2 weeks today a growth and doppler and he's looking at doing a C-Section in 2 weeks time now! OMG.....2 weeks LOL  C-Section cos baby is still breach and he doesn't think it will turn, although it still has time  Im am so pleased I requested to Dr Fitz-Gibbon, he's just been so wonderful.  He said he's not overly worried from todays scan results and if he was he would of had me in today for C-Section LOL so just wants me monitored  All good from my point of view....I would love baby to come in 2 weeks  So, hopefully all will be fine for a C-Section in 2 weeks time YAY

CHG- How you getting along?

Jenny - How you coping?

SS & KD - How you getting on?

XXX


----------



## JW3

Patches     sorry to hear that you can't see the clinic about IVF until September    hope you decide what you want to do.   

Penni - gosh can't believe it is going to be so soon for you now, am very excited to hear about your news   

Everything is going ok here now just really tired.  Had a bit of a nasty infection from when they stitched me up after the forceps but that is much better now and it honestly isn't half as bad as it sounds, although don't think we will be having any BMS for a long time - good job DH has well gone off it anyway after all the clomid and OI.  Also Ben didn't put on weight very fast but I decided I really wanted to keep on with the breastfeeding and he has now managed to put enough weight on so we can keep going with it.  Didn't realise how bothered I was about this until it started going wrong but I think its just a case that I am not going to let my body let me down again and was determined it was going to work.

Jenny xx


----------



## Patches

Wow, Penni!! That's so exciting! I'm really glad that you're being so well monitored, and it's really good that the little one has made it well into the safe window even if s/he does come a bit early.

Glad to hear things are going well, Jenny, and good for you for sticking with the breast feeding if it's really important to you (of course I know it's important, but I don't like the idea of women being made to feel guilty if they can't/don't want to - don't put too much pressure on yourself on top of everything else!). I read your birth diary - I'm so impressed with how you kept it all together so well.

Thanks for your nice thoughts about me, too. A lot of the time I feel ok and just want to forget about it all. I suppose I'm still half hoping things might happen on their own, although the nurse at my last scan told me rather brutally that we're not going to get there without medical help. They're not always great on the tact front, are they?!


----------



## Shooting star

Hi All

Jenny - Hope you are feeling more comfortable.

Patches - You would think medical staff could be a bit more considerate.

Penni - You really are nearly there then. How exciting! I had a CS and it was actualy a really good experience.

kdb - What you up to?

Latortu - Hope everything is progressing well.

As for me, I stopped the norterhisterone on Thursday and am now waiting for AF to show up so that I can start Menopur again. My con does not do any kind of baseline scan but because I did not ovulate on the last  OI cycle I am wonderig if the folicles will still be there. Should i request a scan to check or just wait formy day 10 scan? I do know the place and sizes of last months folicles so I guess we could see if they were still there.

SS


----------



## JW3

SS - good luck for this cycle      Not sure about the scan but my clinic insisted on doing a day 2 scan each time to check that it was all clear and I never got my prescription until I turned up for it.

Patches - really hope you can prove that nurse wrong      it does seem to happen for some people


----------



## penni_pencil

HI SS - I would see if they will do a scan, I always had a baseline scan before starting to check it was all ok to go ahead xxx


----------



## Patches

I'd agree with the others, SS - see if you can get a baseline scan. Follies do occasionally hang around and it would be such a disappointment to have got started and then realise there's a problem. I only had empty follies once though, and that was after I did trigger and ov. All the others times I was ok, so hopefully you'll be fine.

Jenny - thanks   It's nice to get some positive vibes


----------



## Shooting star

Hi All

My con does not think a baseline scan is necessary. Just got to hope everything is ok. Had my first injection this morning and scan on d7. Last month we abandoned when I had 1 10mm follie on left and 2 10mm follies on right. A bit worried. What will happen if they did not ovulate, which I am pretty sure they did not cos I had to use norterhisterone to get AF?

SS


----------



## JW3

SS - when I had 7 follicles one time the clinic thought that I didn't ovulate but they did shrink back down so something clearly does happen to them even if you don't ovulate.  Good luck for this time, remember every cycle is different, I really hope it all works for you this time.


----------



## Shooting star

Thank you so much Jenny, you have made me feel loads better. How is that little man of yours?

SS


----------



## penni_pencil

SS - Good luck for this cycle, what have they started you on? xxx


----------



## Patches

hi SS - I had the same as Jenny - the follies disappeared on their own. I'm sure they wouldn't let you start without a scan if they thought there were real risks. Good luck!!


----------



## JW3

Penni - gosh you are so nearly there now, you are going to have your baby real soon      All that time waiting before and then it feels like the nine months go so fast   

Ben is doing fine now, he didn't put on weight to start but we kept going with the breastfeeding as was determined not to have to mess about with formula and it has paid off because now he is putting on lots of weight and is growing really fast.  Went to a group today and he is as long as some of the babies that are three months old.  I'm not sure they believed he is only 3.5 weeks & I have no idea where this is coming from as neither me nor DH are tall.  Good job he looks like DH or he might start thinking I've been spending too much time with the milkman


----------



## Shooting star

Penni - not long now. I am taking 150 iu of menopur until day 7 scan then con will review. I did not respond well to low dose then increase so she is hoping to do higher dose and decrease if necessary.

Patches - Thank you for the encuragement

Jenny- so glad he is putting on weight and you are able to get out and about to groups.

Day3 for me and injecting in the morning this time round. Experiencing quite a few twinges on my right side (ovarry I gues) so hopefully that means things are working. I did not experience this until around day 10 last time. All seems to be going well at the moment. Con is on holiday so hope she is back for day 7 scan or I may have to wait a bit longer.

SS


----------



## Shooting star

Hi All

Penni - How you feeling? 

Well its cd6 for me on 150 menopur. First scan tomorrow afternoon. Hopefully I will have responded better to the higher dose.

SS


----------



## JW3

SS - tons of luck for your scan       I really hope that this dose is going to work for you


----------



## penni_pencil

Good Luck SS, Im looking forward to seeing how the scans gone today xxx Everything crossed xxx


----------



## kdb

Good luck for today's scan, SS - hoping there are some nice    growing  Stay    

Penni!!! What day is your big day - this Thursday / Friday? WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so excited for you! 

Jenny, it sounds as though you (and Ben!) are doing fabulously. How are things now your DH is back at work? Are your parents or in-laws nearby to help if you ever need it? Was talking to a friend of mine recently who has a 15 month old and I asked about her health visitor and she said the last time she went the HV made her feel guilty for not feeding her son enough (this was solids) but my friend knew he wasn't going hungry. She had such a bad experience she never went back. Shocking that the HVs can be so insensitive!!!

Patches, what is the latest with you sweetpea? IUI or IVF? Here is a link to a few nice NZ baking recipes if you're interested:
www.ladiesaplate.co.nz

/links


----------



## penni_pencil

Hi KD - Ill find out on Thursday as I have a growth scan  Baby is still breach, so its straight C-Section anyway, which they do betwee 38-39 weeks, and Im 38 wks on Sunday WOHOO So I'm really hoping he says this friday, saturday or next week....I can;'t wait  Im starting to worry more now, and the baby is being monitored every other day so that really helps put my mind at rest. Ill keep you posted  xxx


----------



## Patches

Wow, Penni - that's so exciting! I hope you're not feeling too worried, and best of luck!! Let us know as soon as you can what the docs say, and when the young one turns up of course!!

SS - hope it went ok today   

KD - thank you sweetie! I want to make some biscuits to send to a friend who just had a baby, and some of these look just the ticket! I'm not up to much tx wise at the moment. We have an IUI information session next week but I'm still feeling v reluctant to try something we know has worked so badly and been so upsetting before. But we can't get a doctor's appointment to talk about IVF until mid Sept, and my attempts to see someone at the Infertility Unit in Oxford have stalled as my GP didn't seem to understand it was a private clinic and said he had to check whether they contract to Oxfordshire (and then went on holiday). Not that we (or our bank accounts) want to go private, but it's pretty frustrating to be wasting a whole summer, which is the only time I can easily manage my timetable. Anyway, I'm trying to stay chilled about it and enjoy the sun. I've given up on af ever turning up on her own, so at least that's one stress less   

How are things with you, anyway? I really hope you're doing ok xx


----------



## kdb

You are being really well looked after Penni, that is fab news after what you've been through to get this far.  Woo hoo, you'll be a mummy this time next week!!!    

Hello Patches lovely.    Sounds like you're in limbo-land like me    and my efforts were also stalled by an un-knowledgeable GP!  Grrr!  But you'll get there in the end, despite it being REALLY frustrating seeing the months tick by without any tx.  The IUI v IVF decision is a biggie and it did my head in thinking about it.  I ended up making an appt with the top cons at my (then) clinic to discuss it in-depth and I think with your OI history you could benefit from the same thing (as the majority of women starting IUI have not done injectables before) - and maybe it would also be helpful for DH.

What made my mind up was the thought that if we went straight to IVF and it didn't work, would I always wonder whether IUI may have worked instead.  Now with hindsight I wish we'd not bothered with IUI *but* at the time I had to make the decision based on what I knew then, and I was comfortable with that decision.

Anyway, I am not trying to swing you one way or the other   just to hopefully help you feel ok about whatever your decision ends up being xoxo

AFM, eeeeerrrrrrrrrr... TSH has come down (really quickly, too quickly maybe?? always something to worry about, right?!) but the T3 and especially T4 have some catching up to do.  Still hoping     to do IVF in Sept / Oct but want to have some other immune tests done before we go on hols end of August - as there is a link between thyroid antibodies (which I have) and natural killer cells (which can kill embryos as the body sees them as potentially cancerous), and I feel that I need either 1) peace of mind if -ve for NKa, or 2) if +ve for NKa then I will take steroids for a longer period of time during the cycle.

That's it really!  Am like you, trying to enjoy the sunshine and stay relaxed.  Still have a head full of TTC though  

p.s. Re; the biscuits - I can vouch for the Afghan bikkies - they are quite cocoa-y but yummy.  You can also leave the walnut off the top if your friend doesn't like nuts.


----------



## JW3

KD - hope you can get started on the IVF in Sept     Are you still taking the herbs?  

Since DH has been back to work I've been fine as I've kept going out to things every other day or so.  The first day I thought I will try this breastfeeding group, I didn't know where it was and of course was on my own, but we got there and it was a lovely place and really friendly so we are doing that every Monday now.  The centre is new and it has a sensory room which seems really good.  Also there is another free breastfeeding group in the village I live on a Wednesday so some weeks we are going there.  It just breaks up the day and whether I go in the car or walk it sends Ben to sleep so I get a bit of a break.  There are loads of baby groups around too but we haven't tried any yet.  My mum and dad are in Leeds but they've just been on holiday (bad timing) but they are coming over on Thursday and my Dad is looking after Ben while me & my Mum go shopping.  The health visitor has been round twice and I can also go to see them at the baby clinic each week if I want but to be honest they've not been all that helpful, some of the midwives were better, although I did get told off for using a dummy - its not caused us any problems though so we are sticking with the dummy.  I am really tired but other than that its not been as bad as some people make out, maybe I am just lucky that Ben seems too lazy to make a fuss - must take after DH I think    

Jenny xx


----------



## Patches

It sounds as though things are going great, Jenny! Breaking the day up sounds like the way to go, and it's good there are so many things on near you. Everyone seems to use dummies now - I'm surprised they fussed about it. Isn't the main thing not to use it at night?

TD - I totally sympathise, though tbh it sounds as though you've had loads more to get your head round than me. It sounds really sensible to get those extra tests done, or you'll be worried when you get the pg you SO deserve   Thank you for the advice about IUI v IVF too. I've been through a really similar thought process and I think I may try IUI if they can make me believe that the dose has been properly thought about for my own case (my clinic seems to be really bad at looking at individuals' needs rather than just following the protocol. A lot of the people on that clinic's board on FF seem to be pretty mixed about the place too). But otherwise I think I'd rather go straight to IVF even though neither of us really wants to. What decided me was the thought that the only alternative is going back on the pill and I'm not ready to give up on the prospect of a baby yet. I suppose beggars can't be choosers!

Afghan biscuits were one of my possibles so I'll for them since they're recommended  Have you tried the icing? Does it go hard enough to risk putting in the post?


----------



## kdb

Jenny, LOL about Ben being lazy like his dad    My friend has been using a dummy with her little boy since the beginning - he is now about 8 months old and is being weaned off it.  Great that you are getting out and about - bet you're looking forward to the shopping trip with your mum!

Patches - yes, the icing goes hard - will be fine to go in the post!  Pity that your clinic tends to stick with a standard protocol - that was one of the reasons I left my last clinic.  If doing at least one cycle of IUI won't disadvantage you when it comes to IVF (eg, you go to the bottom of the IVF waiting list?  some clinics have odd rules), and if they will monitor you closely, then there's probably nothing to lose.  Good luck!     

xoxo


----------



## kdb

Sorry Jenny, to answer your Q - no, I stopped the herbs in May just after our first IVF appt was confirmed since I thought we would be cycling soon after. I had read that, in the same way herbs can take several months to have an effect, they can take a while to leave your system and I want to do IVF with a clean slate iykwim. Obviously with our big delay it would've been nice to go back on them, but as I am now on thyroid medication (indefinitely) I had to make that my priority and wasn't 100% comfortable that the herbs wouldn't interfere with the thyroxine.

It has been really difficult for me to come to terms with 'giving up' on natural remedies  especially as I've felt awful on the western meds. But, needs must! (for now)

Touch wood I still seem to be ov'ing on my own. Long cycles (40 and 43 days) but my thyroid doc tested my progesterone a few weeks ago and it was 29 point something about 5 days before AF arrived, so _something _is going on! AT LAST!!!


----------



## cowhatgirl

Hello all

Apologies for being AWOL for a while.  Hols followed by worries re DH job (all ok for now thankfully) have resulted in me not posting too much lately.

Have not really had the chance to catch up properly but WOW!  Penni - D-day potentially this week.  How exciting! Am so thrilled for you!! Hope all goes well with the growth scan on Thurs.  Shall be keeping a v v close eye on the board this week.  Thinking of you. x

I see SS had a scan yesterday? Hope it went ok.

Patches, KDB, Jenny and everyone else - hi to all.  Shall do my best to catch up with your news and post more personals.

All ok here.  25 weeks along now.  Had a growth scan last week and baby is growing well.  Back again for another growth scan at 28 weeks.  The NHS are certainly looking after me...

Hugs to all. CHG xx


----------



## Patches

Really glad to hear things are going well, CHG, and also that DH's job scare blew over   Good luck with the next scan   

KD - quick query: did you look around a lot before going to see the herbalist? There's a Chinese herbalist near us but I'm a bit worried about just going to any old place without knowing what to expect. I'm wary of clutching at straws but I know they can really help in some cases.

Penni - thinking of you!!


----------



## kdb

CHG, good to hear from you lovely   

Hi Patches - my herbalist was recommended to me by my acupuncturist.  She was going home to Japan for six weeks and suggested I see her (teaching) colleague.  His acu style was quite different - more functional, less gentle / relaxing - but he was much more chatty in terms of asking Qs and telling me what he 'found'.

He suggested herbs for me but it was a custom formula - so he ordered it and it took 2-3 days to arrive.  I had one type for pre-ov and a slightly different type for after ov, plus some tablets for during AF.  The herbs were in tea bag-sized sachets - very easy to manage.  There were about 6-8 different herbs in the sachet mixes.

I would definitely check on the 'complementary therapies' boards here on FF to see whether someone can recommend a herbalist near you.  Alternatively you could ask your acu as they may know of someone?

Or you could PM me the area / town you live in and I could see whether my herbalist knows anyone local?

xoxo


----------



## kdb

Forgot to say, my herbalist had tx a lot of women with fert issues and doing fert tx (obv not the same time as taking herbs!).


----------



## Shooting star

Hi All

Just popping on to let you know about d7 scan. There were 2 follies on left and 2 on right but she said too small to bother measuring. Continuing with same dose of 150 and have another scan tomorrow which is cd10. Not sure if that is good or bad really. Con was very neutral about it.

Will try and get on tomorrow regarding cd10 scan and will read up on recent posts!

SS


----------



## kdb

Hope your follies have a growth spurt in the next couple of days, SS


----------



## JW3

SS - really hope the scan goes well


----------



## penni_pencil

SS - Good luck for your scan tomorrow!

CHG - So glad its all going well, can't believe you are 25 weeks now, WOW, seems to have flown by, but I bet its gone dead slow for you, I know mine has   Good luck for your growth scans, hope they go well, kep us posted 

KD - Great news on OVing on your own  I was thinking maybe I might have done the same if I hadn't of gone for IVF straight after that 1st natural period, so Im hoping after baby things start working again 

Patches - I hope you manage to find the right treatment for you, once you've had the chats with the right people Im sure it will fall into place with a plan that suits you  Good luck! Looking forward to seeing your updates to when you get started again 

Jenny - So great to hear everything is going well, what we all go through to get there I think we deserve it afterwards 

AFM - Well, Im having a baby tomorrow!  Im 37wks 4 days today, had a growth scan, and the baby has only put on 2oz in 2 weeks (should be between 4-8oz a week now), the fluid is low again, and baby is still breach, so he said lets get baby out sooner rather than later, so its a scheduled C-Section tomorrow for me!  Baby weights approx. 5lb 5ozs. I can't believe the time is finally here....after everything....Im sure everything will go fine tomorrow, and I just can't wait to meet bubble now   So next time I post I can let you all know how it went!

Thank you all for everything! Without you guys Im not sure I could have go through everything! Speak to you all in a few days time when we're out of hospital 

xxxx


----------



## kdb

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyy Penni!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  So so so exciting!  Tonnes and tonnes of luck for tomorrow, you won't need it though as it sounds like you and baby are in good hands   

I often think about the natural AF comment in your signature - funny how we can feel so pleased about something like AFing on our own!


----------



## cowhatgirl

OMG Penni!  Wow!  And Wow!  You're about to become a mummy!

Wishing you all the best for tomorrow.  You're clearly in good hands, so I'm sure all will be fine.  Will be thinking of you and look forward to hearing from you afterwards.

Loads of love.  CHG xx


----------



## JW3

Good luck Penni        Can't wait to hear your news


----------



## Shooting star

Penni - Very exciting, soon you will have your very own little bubba in your arms.

CHG - Glad you are being looked after and bubs is growing well

kdb - The simplest things are amazing aren't they when things are so difficult!

Patches - Hi!

Jenny - The dummy thing made me laugh! DS has always had one to help him sleep. He is now 2 and a quarter and still has one at night. He has always been a terrible sleeper and you just end up doing what you have to.  My HV told me that if he used a dummy he would never learn to speak. I explained he only had it at night when he tended not to talk but she was having none of it and went on and on about it! DS is one of the most talkative 2 year olds I know and I could not resist taking him to the clinic a few weeks ago to chat to the HV!!!! (I realise that there is some truth in what the HV said but they sometimes go a bit over the top!)

As for me I had my cd10 scan today. 3 follicles on right and 2 on left. All between 6 and 8mm. Con was a little disappointed but said carry on with 150 menopur and scan again first thing monday morning. They are growing but not very fast. I asked if I should up the dose but she said no as it might cause too many to mature and she will not let me continue if more than 3 get to 16mm. I stll dont get the follicle size thing. I know what they need to get to but dont know what is good for cd10. Any thoughts apprecited.

SS


----------



## JW3

SS     I'm not sure you can ever know what is good for the earlier scans.  I got to the point that I didn't really analyse the outcomes of those because it can change so much at the later scans.  I think one of the reasons they do the earlier scans is just in case your follicles grow fast and you are ready to trigger early.  In any case slow growing follicles are the best.  I really hope things have changed for your next scan and that it looks like this cycle can go ahead for you.  Sounds like a good plan not to up the dose as you don't want to overstim


----------



## penni_pencil

Thanks girls for all your messages.  I couldn't sleep last night with thoughts running round my head LOL

We're heading in at 7am this morning 

SS - Keeping everything crossed no more than 3 of those follies grow for you, I really hope it works this time and they have got it right.. all the best, loooking forward to reading your updates

xxx


----------



## Shooting star

Thanks Penni and Jenny, its all such a waiting game isn't it.

Penni - Not surprised you could not sleep. You must be at hospital by now, getting ready. I hope they do you cs early so you dont have to wait around too much. Will keep a look out for your news.   

SS


----------



## Patches

OMG, Penny!!!!! Can't wait to hear how you all are, and I hope it went *really* well. You've been an inspiration to us all to keep hope, and I'm glad we were able to help   

SS - I agree with Jenny, try not to get too stressed about the individual scans. I found it depended so much on whether I got an optimistic or  pessimistic nurse that there wasn't any point in thinking too much about it. At least you're getting proper on the spot good advice by being scanned by the cons - I was sometimes a bit worried about the nurses' decisions (though in many cases they were great).

thanks for the herbs advice, KD - really useful. I'm not quite sure what to do about it just now since there's a chance I'll be starting tx again at some stage in the next few months. We could even be on IUI in a couple of weeks but we'll see... I'm quite enjoying just being away from it all for now, though it obviously means nothing can happen!


----------



## JW3

Penni - thinking about you today       Hope you have a great time meeting your new baby


----------



## kdb

Hi SS - it is frustrating that our bodies aren't more predictable, but hang in there    I had a look back at my last medicated cycle (Nov 09!!!) and I had the following results (on 75 dose of Puregon from CD3)

> CD6 = 2 x 11mm follies
> CD8 = 4 x follies between 9.5mm and 10.5mm... different person doing the scan, obviously more accurate than the person who scanned me on CD6, unless follies magically shrunk   
> CD11 = 1 x 12.9mm and 2 x 12mm
> CD12 = 1 x 17mm, 1 x 15mm and 2-3 x 11-13mm... told to take trigger shot that night and had IUI on CD14.

... I was sooooooooo upset after the CD8 and CD11 scans - felt sure the cycle would be abandoned, but it wasn't.  Interestingly, my first cycle on Puregon I was on a lower dose (50) and ov'd without trigger on CD11.

Are they taking your bloods as well (LH and E2)?

At my CD8 scan when it looked like things weren't progressing they did bloods, and again on CD11.  The E2 can give an indication of how many viable eggs there are, and the LH levels should be rising.

Worth asking when you see them on Monday?

xoxo

Penni................... you go girl!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shooting star

Kdb - Thanks, that does help. 5 between 6-8mm on d10 does not seem good but hopefullythey will all have a big growth spurt over the next  three days. It is really tempting to up my dose as I have a couple of doses from last cycle but guess I better not. I am just not convinced they will double in size by monday! I dont have any blood tests so I will ask about them on Monday. When would you normally have these bloods done? I have never heard of E2.

Patches and Jenny - You are probably right I need to relax about the measurement thing but you cling on to every little thing don't you. I have only ever been scanned by the same con. I went private for my first treatment because NHS wait was so long. My con was recommended as I wanted a lady. Since she helped me to conceive DS she has got to know me really well and really looks out for me. I did not realise just how blessed I am with that, in terms of not being scanned by lots of nurses.

Penni - Hopefully you have your little bub by now.

SS


----------



## kdb

Hi SS - definitely push them to do bloods rather than simply abandon the cycle. Some women need to stimm for longer - they should be flexible enough to understand that and want enough for you to succeed that they will be patient.

E2 is oestradiol, a type of oestrogen, which is produced by the follies as they mature and it also makes the cervix produce fertile CM and thickens the lining.

I found this online:

*Q: What should estradiol (E2) level be at time of hCG trigger?
*A: The E2 level should be 200-600pg/ml per 18mm follicle. Some doctors are content with a minimum level of 150, but higher tends to be better.

and this...
*Q: At what size are follicles considered mature?*
*...*FSH-only meds 17 or 18mm minimum, and FSH+LH would be 16 or 17mm minimum. *It is possible for slightly smaller follicles, 14-15mm, to contain a viable egg. *

*  *      your follies get busy this weekend!


----------



## Shooting star

Kdb - Thank you so much for the information.

Penni - Thinking of you

Hi to everyone else

SS


----------



## Shooting star

Has anyone heard aything about Penni?

SS


----------



## kdb

No... though I'm not sure how long you have to stay in hospital after a c-section, so she may still be in?

Penni... hope you and your little one are doing well xoxo   

SS - good luck for tomorrow's scan xoxo


----------



## Shooting star

kdb - Good point, I was in for 2 nights after CS. I will let you know how the scan goes on Tuesday as I am working late tomorrow night.

SS


----------



## penni_pencil

Hi guys! So sorry its taken so long to report! Came out of hospital last night at 7pm, and haven't had chance to do anything since!

Alls good!  A little Girl.. WOHOO Lexie Anne Homer, weighing in at 5lb 13oz... she is so tiny and gorgeous, I can't quite believe it.  It doesnt feel real 

Ill post more when I have some more time - Jenny - Dunno how you managed to get some spare time LOL Trying to breast feed aswell and I thought we had cracked it, but then today she's struggled...she's not waking for feeds so we're having to weak her and try her, but she doesnt always want it which makes it hard to then try and decide what to do for the best....and she doesnt want to sleep without me holding her so its been a staight learning curve upwards for us today...im shattered...

Ill read up on everyone's posts once I get 5 mins LOL  Hope everyone is well

xxxx


----------



## JW3

Penni - congratulations          

Breastfeeding is hard work.  I had the same with Ben, had to wake him up all the time and sometimes he looked like he wasn't interested, it was at least a week until he started to realise he was hungry and then he started waking up more often on his own.  

I didn't have a c-section so I'm sure that is much more difficult to recover from


----------



## Shooting star

Congratulations Penni - Fantastic news  

I am sure you are really busy but do you just find yourself staring at her and thinking how amazing she is.

Excited for you

SS


----------



## Shooting star

Had cd14 scan today and follicles have grown but only a tiny bit. Now measuring 7,7,8,10,11 (all between 6-8 on Friday) 

Really disappointed and con can not understand why I am not resonding better. I had to remind her that I do not produce any of the hormones naturally so its not like other people where you just 'top up' their levels. I have always been surprised she did not start me on higher dose. 

She said maybe my ovaries had packed up, not exactly encouraging and I dont beleive that to be he case. She has agreed that I take higher dose of 225 instead of 150 for next 2 days and scan again on Wednesday. Dont hold out much hope for this cycle and considering changing consultant which is hard as she heped me to conceive DS. 

This is also costing me a fortune which is ok if you are paying for a chance of a child but I just seem to be throwing money away.

Really upset and confused.

SS


----------



## Patches

Penny - congratulations on your actual real live   !!! Good luck with the feeding and I hope you have lots of time for lovely cuddles. Would love to hear how you're getting on, but can only imagine how busy you are just now!!

SS - really sorry you're feeling so down and again, I can completely relate to it. Do see how the higher dose goes though - I was sometimes surprised at how quickly you could get some growth (and yes, I've had the same thing of almost no growth too, so don't despair). I know the temptation to want to try again with someone else, but as you say, it's been a bonus that you have a good bond with this doc. Could you ask about trying another drug? I was always on menopur (puregon seems to work particularly for PCOS ladies), but one of the nurses did tell me they could give me something else as it is possible to stop responding to a drug. Also, take heart from the fact that over-responding can be good news if you do ever have to go as far as IVF. This is what the nurses kept telling me, and though I didn't really want to hear it it is helping a bit now that we're considering IVF. Either way, I hope you manage ok over the next few days and let us know how the next scan goes


----------



## kdb

Whoopie Penni!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ah I'm so so relieved, I started to worry  I **love** name!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Simply gorgeous 

(For some reason I thought you were having a boy so apologies for my confusion  )

Don't rush back on here, we are all just thrilled you're home with your little one. xoxo

SS... gosh, I don't know what to say  I feel v disappointed for you. If it were me I would be changing consultants/clinics - suggesting that your ovaries have 'packed up' is unbelievable!! At the very least I would have an initial consultation with someone else, see what they would recommend for your tx protocol. But in the meantime, let's hope the higher dose has an effect     xoxoxo


----------



## JW3

SS -     so sorry to hear about the scan, really hope the increased dose does the trick


----------



## Patches

Yeah - I have to admit I had forgotten the 'ovaries packing up' comment when I posted my reply. That's pretty off and it would have me looking for another doc too. There are tests you can have to check your ovarian function aren't there? Surely she can see if you have a good ovarian reserve at least? Hmmm, sympathies anyway and I'd stick with your own gut feeling on this. Absolutely no point adding to your stress levels if you can possibly avoid it xx


----------



## kdb

Patches is right... there is AMH (anti mullerian hormone) but SS if you don't produce any hormones naturally I am not sure whether it's relevant.

Another is on CD2-5 have an ultrasound and they will do an antral follicle count (AFC) - I think this is more an idea of how you would respond to stimms rather than ovarian reserve, but worth a shot?

xoxo


----------



## cowhatgirl

Penni - YAY!  OMG I'm so, so delighted for you.  Many congratulations on the safe arrival of your daughter.  You're finally a mum!
Hope you're feeling ok and getting to grips with things.  I'm sure it all feels pretty overwhelming.  Look forward to seeing pics of your little munchkin.  Love and hugs, CHG xx


----------



## cowhatgirl

SS - so sorry your scan didn't bring better news.  I too would feel a bit aggrieved by my consultant making such a flippant comment.  Maybe it is time for another opinion?  Don't give up though... x

Hi to everyone else.  kdb, Patches, Jenny and all you other lovely oi ladies.  Hugs to you all.

CHG x


----------



## Shooting star

Hi All

Sorry this is another me post. Just need to get things off my chest.

Scan today showed that the 10 and 11mm follicles on right ovary have shrunk! and there are now sbout 8 tiny ones. There are 4 on my left now with one at 10 and one at 11mm. They have swapped sides basically so no further on than last scan except lots of tiny ones. I go away on Saturday so now have 4 options

1. Abandon cycle (again!)

2. Take higher dose of 300 tomorrow and Friday and scan Friday and hope one is ready (unlikely)

3. Take higher dose for next 2 days and no follicles are ready so con guesses how many more doses and when to have trigger and I take them on holiday with me

4. Coast for the next 12 days on 75 dose and hope everything grows really slowly and can trigger when back from hols. (this sounds scary cos I might over stim with with that amount of time with no scans and wont the eggs be past it by then!)

Slight risk with no.3 but it sounds the best to me - what do you girls think.

Con appologised for her comment on Wednesday and I burst into tears! She told me to hang in there as once we found the correct dose she felt I had a good chance. She gave me a hug. I made her promise that if I needed another cycle I could start high on a 225 or 300 dose and come down if necessary. She agreed so I feel a tiny bit better.

SS


----------



## JW3

SS     dont worry about the me post, you are going through so much and we are here for you     So sorry to hear that the scan wasn't better news.  Gosh so many options you have as well it must be hard to make the decision     I am very suprised that your consultant would allow option 3, mine would of thought it was too risky.  Personally if it was me I think I'd go with option 2, there is a chance your 11mm follicle gets to 14 by Friday and then you could maybe trigger in a day or two.  But personally I like to know what is going on and with option 3 you will still never know whether the follicles were ready and whether the cycle has been a success (in that you ovulated) unless you do get a bfp         Glad that you have sorted things out with your consultant and have a plan for next time, which I really hope you are not going to need      

I know it must be difficult with the money you are spending as well.  I think I will pay for OI if we have another go even if we end up spending more than IVF because with OI it does result in a lower risk pregnancy (provided of course it is not multiple) and I found that very reassuring and it stopped me worrying too much through the pregnancy, which must be good for the baby and everyone involved.  Of coure if it hadn't of worked I'd would have still had IVF.


----------



## Patches

SS - I absolutely second Jenny's comment - we all need 'me' posts when we're going through stressful times (see the rest of mine below, for example!!), and it sounds as though you're going through the mill at the moment. I'm really glad the cons apologied for her comment though.

Your choices are pretty tough, aren't they? I'd lean towards Jenny's view that it's good to know for definite what happened, either by trying the higher dose for a few days or getting the consultant to predict a trigger date. Trggering while you're away could be tricky though beause of the pregnyl needing to be refrigerated. I know that's not very helpful but I hope that you feel ok with whatever you go for.

AFM - we just had our IUI info session this morning. We weren't sure if we were going to go ahead anyway, but as it turns out we can't because I've somehow managed to lose a kilo or two so I'm under the regulation BMI minimum of 19 for our area. I'm past caring really, especially since they were more concerned with weighng me than with actually giving me a protocol that took my previous history into account - they were just going to give me the standard dose. I'm so fed up with the clinic - I know it's easy to whinge wherever you are, but I just lose all hope every time I go in there. Solihull PCT don't have a BMI minimum but I can't actually find a clinic there anyway. The nurse did helpfully say we could pay for private IUI treatment - apparently they don't care if you're clinically suitable if it's your own money - but we'd both rather save our money in case we need to do private IVF (looking increasingly likely since the BMI thing seems to be beyond me even when I'm deliberately eating more). Some good news though - dp's latest SA was ok again after a really dodgy second one. It's not great, but good enough for IUI apparently, and given that he's had cancer we're pretty impressed he has any swimmers at all, let alone some that go in the right direction!

Anyway, do let us know what you decide, SS, and I really hope it doesn't stop you enjoying your time away.
xx


----------



## kdb

Hi SS - just a quick shout from me as am at the airport - I would also go with Option 2 - I would hate to see you end up with cysts if you kept stimming without being scanned and maybe not ovulate.

I'm sorry you are in this situation and have to consider these options.  Sometimes it would be nice if things were simple and straightforward, wouldn't it?   

xoxo

Patches - that's a b*gger about the BMI (and moreso about your clinic having a one size fits all approach to protocol... uurgh, sounds like my last clinic!).  Would your GP refer you to a nutritionist to see whether they could help at all?  But hey, *FAB* news about your DH's swimmers though!  Must be determined little critters      

Jenny, Penni -   happy weekends with your little ones xoxo


----------



## Shooting star

Hi All

Thanks for all the advice and support everyone, I really do appreciate it. I think you are all right. I took the higher dose of 300 yesterday and will again tomorrow and scan tomorrow. Will hope something is big enough and can have trigger tomorrow or in a couple of days. Too scared to inject all week and thats not much fun. Have had constant twinges in both ovaries today, a bit painful at times so hoping some good things are happening! Will try and get on here tomorrow evening before we go away very early sat morning (unless I am having another scan!) Really need a few days away now.

kdb - Thank you so much for taking the time to reply when you were at the airport.

Patches -How frustrating about the BMI, nothing is ever easy is it and I know exactly what you mean about the frustration of only offering you a standard protocol. Good news on the swimmers though.

Jenny - How is you little one?

Penni - I hope all is going well with you and little lady.

SS


----------



## JW3

Patches     sorry to hear about your clinic and the issue with the BMI     Great news about DPs SA results     Hope that you can find a way forward soon    

Hi KD   

SS - good luck for tomorrow     

AFM well have had a few stresses and there seems to be wee and poo all over the house but we are doing ok.  Ben is tucked up in his cot now and is listening to my meditation cd which seems to help him get to sleep.  He is growing really fast already and already missing him being really small


----------



## Patches

Sorry things sound hectic Jenny - but your comment about the wee and poo did make me laugh out loud    I hope you're feeling ok with everything, and really good news that Ben is doing so well

SS - I'm glad you were able to make a decision you feel happy with. I'm keeping everything crossed for the next scan    

I did get a bit weepy yesterday afternoon - something silly set me off - but luckily dp was working at home too and was able to give me a hug. I'm seeing the GP next week to ask whether they can refer us to the Oxford Fertility Unit - they seem to get much more positive comments on here and if we are going to have to pay for treatment I'd rather it went to them than our place tbh. It would be good to get another opinion on the BMI thing too as I really don't believe it's an issue. Thanks for the advice, kd - unfortunately I did get a referral to a dietician a few months ago, and she told me to eat more cake and biscuits and go to the gym less. Seriously  I think if I am short of anything it's EFAs so I'm trying to eat more seeds and flax oil - I don't like nuts and don't eat fish.

Anyway, I hope you all have a good weekend. I'm baking a 'sourdough friendship cake' - you feed a sourdough starter for a week, then split it into four, bake one part as a cake and pass the other three on to friends to start feeding. I wish I could send some to you lot - you've been so lovely and supportive (but I don't think you'd want a sloppy mess of flour and water coming through the post!!) xx


----------



## JW3

Patches    I don't know whether you have thought this far ahead but do you know whether your BMI would have any impact if you did get pregnant and I wonder whether this is why it is in the NHS rules since they will be picking up the cost of any extra monitoring or whatever that may be needed?

Penni - have sent you a PM


----------



## Shooting star

Hi All

Popping on quickly to update you on my scan today

Had lots of ovary pain last 2 days and finally something is happening. The 2 follies on left have now grown to 13 and 15mm. I was very excited. Going away tomorrow and con has said to take 225 dose sat,sun,mon and trigger Tues. That way she thinks both may be big enough. She will also scan me as soon as I get back from hols to check me out but says I should at least have a chance now for this cycle. If I need a next cycle she will let me start on 225 or 300 dose finally!

SS


----------



## penni_pencil

Oh lordie, where do I start! Feel like I've missed so much and its only been a week LOL

Patches - Definately go somewhere you will feel more comfortable.  Your clinic sounds a right pain in the ****! Have you thought of looking at Birmingham Womens Hospital where I went? or is it too far? Thats good news on DPs sperm...You go little fellas LOL

SS - WOHOO Thats great news.... so pleased you've got there.. YAY You Rock Follies!  Starting higher and sticking to the dose suited me too.. hopefully you won't need to though   Have you thought about BMS yet when you're going to do it? Just make sure you have some little fellas there ready for when the egg's are released   Can't wait to see how you get on, exciting xxx

Jenny - Thank you - Ill get time to read it today hopefully LOL With the visitors and her sleep pattern not getting much chance to do anything, its all good though   At least the visitors will calm down after this weekend.. i Hope!

KD - Hows things with you? Thank you! We've been on our first outing today to do the shopping and go to the cafe.. I keep forgetting about my C-section! need to rest it now, done too much...I feel fine until it starts hurting, but I have to be careful as don't want to be in the situation I can't look after little-n cos I've hurt myself so much! Excuse for DP to do stuff and me rest LOL xxx

CHG - How's the growth scan gone? How far are you now? Is it going a little quicker for you?

AFM - We're doing ok....breastfeeding isnt as easy as it seems! We are getting there though.  Lexie has a slight tongue tie aswell, which they think is the reason why shes not feeding right, and when she takes a bottle, she dribbles everywhere and drinks too quick and they think its linked, so they are fixing it on Monday so hopefully that will help too 

If I had to go through the last 5.5yrs and 2 M/cs and all the treatment again to get her, I would, because its all worth it in the end... so come on girls... PMA....lets get some more BFPs on this board as you all more than deserve it!  Lets get some BFPS  ...... WOHOO

 

xxx


----------



## JW3

SS - that is great news, good luck     

Penni - good luck for next few days    

AFM I have some excellent news    I thought I might be ovulating about two weeks ago and it turns out maybe I was because AF has started today      I can't tell you how chuffed I am as I had never ovulated on my own before my tx      I thought maybe I wouldn't find out for ages what with breastfeeding as lots of people don't get AF with that.  So I am just hoping and praying that now my cycle length turns out to be in the normal range and I will be over the moon       I really didn't think I was going to ovulate, going to maybe order some opks for this month to see if it does happen


----------



## penni_pencil

WOHOO Jenny - Thats great news! I thought breastfeeding stopped people from ov'ing, but in your case its probably started it!  Im hoping to go the same way LOL  Are you going to try for another one now?  My friend did, she had IVF, and got pg on the 1st attempt, then after having her, they just thought, what the heck lets try, and got Pg!  There's only going to be 11 months difference between the two of them LOL Its something I am thinking about too as you're most fertile upto 12 weeks after giving birth, and if its going to happen for us OI/IVF, its going to be then really isnt it... 

I've read you PM Jenny, Ill response later, its very useful thank you xxx

Hows everyone else getting along? had a good weekend everyone?

SS - You getting ready for your BMS  xxxx


----------



## JW3

Is very tempting but I don't think we will try again straight away, need a bit of a bigger break in between I think, don't know how I would cope with more than one    , just happy that body seems to be working


----------



## Patches

Yay - lots of good news! I'm v chuffed for you SS, and hope you have a really good break. It's turned out to be good timing in the end, hasn't it 

Jenny- that's *such* great news about starting to cycle on your own!! Bodies are such weird things, but hopefully your's has got the hint now!

Penny - glad to hear things are going ok, and I hope the feeding gets easier.

As to the BMI thing, if it really is the issue behind my infertility then yes, I do worry that it could affect being pg. But the reason I probably sound a bit off-hand about it is that I didn't make any progress towards cycling on my own when I came off tx and gained some weight for 3 months, and I didn't respond any better to the clomid either. I feel really stuck over the whole thing - want to take it seriously of course, but just have big doubts whether it is important for me, esp when it causes me so much extra stress. But I totally appreciate your point about why the NHS makes a big deal about it in general.

Hope you've all had nice weekends, ladies xxx


----------



## kdb

SS, that is FABULOUS news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jenny, nice work on the AF    I am also really hoping that, assuming we are lucky / blessed enough to have baby #1, we are able to create #2 on our own.

Penni, lovely to hear from you!  You sound so happy, we're all thrilled for you    What is a tongue tie?

Patches - hmm well that is rubbish advice on the nutrition (even though I am a big cake fan)    If the BMI thing is adding extra stress then looking for a new clinic who will be more supportive is def the best option.  Esp as, if I remember rightly, your BMI is borderline anyway.  Everyone's weight fluctuates on a daily basis so one day you could be inside the range and another outside!


----------



## Patches

KD - thanks, sweetie  I need all the encouraging words I can get at the moment xx


----------



## penni_pencil

Hiya Patches... I can't believe they are harping on about your BMI again! If they got their act together then your BMI would have been ok, but because they haven't, you've been put under more stress and worry thats affecting your BMI  I agree with you, I don't think it has hasnt to do with it, and I agree with KD, a new clinic is the best option   They will do anything to get out of paying out money won't they the PCT's   When are you seeing you GP to get your referal to Oxford? Let us know how you get on   Im sure once you are happy with your clinic things will start picking up for you, and going private you will be back on track in time   Keeping everything crossed for you honey xxxx

KD - tongue tie - its where you can;t stick your tongue out very far because you have something underneath it stopping it.  I have one apparently! never knew...and I've played my best mate up for years for having one aswell LOL  Some peoples are really bad where they just can't stick their tonuge out at all, whereas others they can stick it out, but not very far   Lexies had hers done this morning, she was more upset about they holding her down and her mouth open than the cut I think, apparently it doesnt hurt them  So hopefully she will start feeding better over the next few days 

Hope everyone else is ok

xxx


----------



## Shooting star

Hi All

Back from holiday now.

Patches - sorry you are still having problems with your clinic.

Jenny - Good news on the ovulating.

Penni- Thinking about trying again - I am impressed

kdb - Really praying your dreams come true soon

As for me its been an interesting few days and I am about to tell you in detail - sorry  

Took drugs with me and that was fine. Took the last menopur Mon morning. Tue morning had lots of ovary pain, different from before but gone by evening. Thought I might have been ovulating. Still took trigger tue eve as instructed and all was fine. Thurs lunch time pain in both ovaries was extreme, started feeling sick (paniced about OHSS!) Three hour later huge pain on left side and suddenly nothing. Felt a bit tender for a day or so. Could I have ovulated twice?

Have had really tender (.)(.) since tue but no other symptoms. Well actually some very unusual passionate dreams about John James off Big Brother!!!! Very strange  

Really hope we managed enough BMS. Not as much as I think we should have. We managed sat, mon, wed. Do you think that is enough or well enough timed Penni?

Only a few days into 2ww and desperate to test!

SS


----------



## kdb

Sounds promising SS!


----------



## penni_pencil

Morning SS   It sounds like you did enough to have some little fellas there ready for when you first thought you ovulated, and little fellas can last upto 72 hours so wednesday nights BMS hopefully should have covered it   Its best to have them there ready and waiting to pounce LOL  Also... step away from the tester! I can tell you from experience you can make yourself feel worse testing too early and getting a BFN.... on my last IVF cycle (resulting in Lexie  ) I tested the day before and it was BFN! I was gutted, only to test on actual day and get a BFP!  So please please please don't test before your due date   Keep strong, keep occupied, and really try not to think about it, I know its so hard not to, but the moment you start to analysis every little symptom you will send yourself crazy!  When you start to think something, try changing what you are thinking about to something else straight away so you don't go down the path of analysising LOL  And post of here to ease your thoughts, we are all here to help you through your 2WW   WOHOO You're offically on the 2WW YAY Congrats on getting this far xxx Looking forward to seeing some good news on here in 2 weeks time  What is your test date? xxx


----------



## JW3

SS    that sounds great, tons and tons of luck for your 2ww             Such great news that you got to the trigger      I really hope you are lucky this month        

Penni - love the picture of Lexie    she is beautiful


----------



## Shooting star

Thanks everyone

Trying really hard not to think about it but if I am absolutely honest I think I am pregnant, cant describe why. I realise this is a bit dangerous as if I am not it will be a big fall but cant help it. Praying it works. Test date 26th Aug. Overtrelle stays in system for 10 days anyway so would give a false positive.

Penni - Lexie is beautiful

I have a few long work days this week and some busy evenings so probabaly wont get on here again until Thursday - 4 days closer to test day!

Hope you all have a good week and thank you for all your support, I really appreciate it.

SS


----------



## Shooting star

Just got a letter to say I am at high risk of redundancy. Could be out of a job by Christmas. That would mean we could not afford to continue treatment as menopur costs me £800 a month. Really hope I am pg.


SS


----------



## JW3

SS      as if the 2ww wasn't stressful enough?  so sorry to hear about your job     do you know when you will hear about the potential redundancy?  I am so hoping and praying it has worked for you


----------



## penni_pencil

SS - Oh not what you need right now   PLEAASSEEE let it be a BFP for you now xxx  How you been feeling apart from the shock of the redundancy?


----------



## Shooting star

Thanks for all the positive thoughts.

All the pg type symptoms have gone. I have not had them before during the 2ww so I guess it was the ovitrelle which I also have not had before. Still desperate to test but only on d7 of 2ww.

Turns out that if you are pg before you get redundancy letter it is really hard for them to make you redundant so really really praying it has worked. Just got to wait until next thursday to find out.

Have a meeting at work on 15th September to find out more about redundancy.

SS


----------



## penni_pencil

S - Yes, thats true, but I think its only after a certain week in your pregnancy  Although, alot of companys would probably be very careful making a pregnant lady redundant as they know they have to follow strict guidelines and they probably wouldnt want to risk it LOL  They have to either keep you employed right up until your back off Maternity leave, then your redundancy kicks in, or they pay you all your maternity pay to leave when they want you too... if I remember rightly   Hopefully it won't come to this for you and you will be ok with your job xxx


----------



## Shooting star

Thanks Penni

I will just have to wait and see.

Does anyone know how CHG is getting on?

SS


----------



## Shooting star

Well its 10dpo and I did a test. Insain I know as it was bound to be negative. Just cant stop thinking about it.

On another note. Got mortgage statement yesterday and out of all the money we paid to our mortgage last year most of it is interest so its a bit soul destroying. The actual amount hardly went down. I know its the same for any mortgage but the first time I had really looked at the amount that was actually paid off!

SS


----------



## JW3

SS      hugs but also        10dpo is too early    hoping and praying it turns into a bfp soon        It is rubbish with mortgages when you first have them you pay mainly interest but it does turn around the longer you have it     Also with inflation being fairly high this actually reduces the value of your mortgage in real terms (as wages and prices go up) so it just takes time and then the whole picture can look a lot better     so there will be reasons to smile     (I work in housing designing products and schemes to help first time buyers get on the ladder so I spend loads of time calculating mortgage payments    )


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Jenny

I knew when I was testing it was rediculous, just could not stop myself, how silly. Its quite disappointing to have no symptoms at all now, but you just cant tell can you. 

One of my nephews turns one next month and my sister in law is talking about trying again. I am finding that quite hard as my nephew was an accident or an 'unexpected blessing' as I like to say. Therefore I expect it wont be long before they announce some news. My other nephew (on other side) is 9 months and people keep commenting that its our turn before both lots start again.

I see what you mean about the mortgage, so things will look better over time. I did not realise you were in housing and worked out mortgage payments. You must get to see the much bigger picture.

Have you heard from CHG, I have been thinking of her.

How is your lovely little boy doing? What does he weigh now? and just as importantly how are you?



Hi to everyone else

SS


----------



## JW3

Hi SS    

    sorry to hear about the family issue, its so hard when some people get pregnant so easy.  My niece is 18 months and now my sister is pregnant again - guess what they had only just started trying    I am pleased for her but it is so unfair when you know there are other relatives and friends who haven't got there yet or who've had years of misery with IF.   

No have heard about CHG - if you are reading CHG give us an update would love to hear how you are getting on    

Ben and me are doing ok.  He is getting so big and I guess he'll be getting weighed again this week as its first injections on Thursday    .  I have just started expressing, so today for the first time in 8 weeks I am getting a proper break as DH is giving him a bottle    Better go and have a nap I think   

Penni - hope you are getting on ok, it does get easier I can promise you that   

Jenny xx


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Girls

Feeling really down - TMI warning

I am 12dpo. Had strange ovary type pain and felt a popping sensation. Then bright red free flow blood, quite frightening and heavy now. I am worried that I may have conceived and then lost it. Phoned con who said do a test tomorrow morning anyway as I have a history of bleeding during pregnancy. Fairly sure this is AF though. If negative tomorrow she says start menopur again on Wed at higher dose of 225iu and scan d9 ( however con will be on leave by then so will have to work that out - nothing is ever easy!)

Really disappointed - just want to cry.

Con was pleased that I ovulated though as I did not on the first cycle and she is letting me start next cycle on the higher dose.

SS


----------



## JW3

SS      sorry to hear about the pain and the bleeding    its horrible when you don't know what's going on with your own body isn't it?     Really hoping for you that it isn't AF      However what the consultant said is right it is great news that you have ovulated so things are going in the right direction


----------



## penni_pencil

SS - Im so sorry  Have you tested yet today?  I second what Jenny said, you HAVE ov'd which is great news xxxx


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Jenny and Penni

Did test and it was negative. Saw con who was very pleased I ovulated. 

Just collected  menopur at 225 dose which is one vial more per day than last cycle. She is hoping to get us 3 follicles! 

I asked about bloods to check if the follicles contain eggs. kdb suggested it. I think she called it E2 or something anyway con said she would order the blood test when my follies get big enough this cycle to see if they contain eggs. 

Got my first scan cd9 and she is coming in from leave for half an hour especially to do it for me, which I thought was extremly good of her.

She did say that she would only let me do 4 cycles and then I had to have a 2 month break before doing any more which I had not realised.

Feeling slightly better as I can get straight back on with injecting tomorrow morning.

Hope all 4 of you had a good day.

I have become a bit addicted to Big Brother so watching the final tonight will take my mind off things.

SS


----------



## penni_pencil

SS -  NO fair  Like you say, at least you can get straight back on it!  Hopefully the higher dose will work for you, it did for me   WOW you con is great to come in to do your scan... thats brill news for you   I've been watching BB, I'm really looking forward to the next two weeks, who's going in? Can't wait..... Josie has to win... I wanted Sam Pepper to LOL I thought it brought lots of fun and laughter to the house 

Lets hope this next cycle is the one for you   xxx Everything crossed honey xxx


----------



## Shooting star

Thanks Penni

Lets hope the higher dose does it, really praying it does.

Glad Josie has won BB, was not that keen on Sam!!!

SS


----------



## kdb

SS - sorry you had a BFN after feeling so positive during your 2ww    ... but the best remedy is to keep on cycling!  When I was doing OI I just wanted to learn something from every cycle, to hopefully improve on it the next month - and you have made a big leap this time in ovulating     And now you have a clear plan with the new dosage right from the get-go - you are giving yourself the best possible chance   

Hi to Penni, Jenny, Patches    xoxo


----------



## Shooting star

Thanks kdb

cd4 so well and truely into next cycle. Hope this will be the one

How are you?

SS


----------



## JW3

SS - good luck for this cycle really hope its going to work this time       hope work is going ok and not too much stress for you with the uncertainties     


Penni - hope that Lexie is doing well


----------



## Shooting star

Hi All 

Jenny - love the photo - how cute is he

As for me cd9 scan today. 3 follies on right and one on left. All currently too small to measure. Back in for another scan on monday cd14 so hope they grow lots by then. Bit disappointed.

SS


----------



## JW3

SS      good luck for Mondays scan         it can all change by then     

Penni - how are you doing?


----------



## penni_pencil

SS - Good luck for Mondays scan xxx A few days can make all the difference x

Jenny - How cute is he!  Yeah we are doing ok thank you, I'm still BFing, although having to express from one as it comes out too quick for her from there, I'm like a running tap from it HAHA  Hope alls well with you, PM me and let me know how you're getting on xxx

CHG - how you doing? Can't be long now can it? xxx


----------



## Shooting star

Hi All

Just thought I would update you on my scan. Good news! I think I am due some!

Scan this morning showed 3 follicles on right - 14mm, 19mm, 20mm and 1 on left 16mm. Con said she was really pleased but if I conceive there is a possibility of twins. Told me to take a single dose of menopur this morning to maintain things (have been taking 4  day) and then take ovitrelle trigger injection between 5-6am tomorrow morning. Told us to BMS tonight and then every other day for the week.

Really hoping this time is the one. Test date 23rd Sep.

SS


----------



## penni_pencil

Hey SS - Thats FANTASTIC news!  WOHOO Who care's if its twins, more the merrier after what we have to go through LOL  I'm keeping everything of mine and Lexies crossed for you that this is the one!  This is great news, 4 follies to go with wohoo Im soooo sooo pleased for you xxx


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Penni and Lexie.

Thanks for the good wishes. I am really pleased. I told con that twins would not worry me at all and she said she knew it would not but 3 is the max she is supposed to allow and has to give the official warning. She is assuming the 14mm will not be big enough (if she had counted it we would have had to abandon).

Final injection toorrow then another 2ww, but at least there is plenty of hope this time and we have a definate dose that works.

How are you two getting on?

Glad Josie won BB but not very impressed with ultimate BB!

Hi to everyone else.

SS


----------



## JW3

SS     that is fabulous news.  Hoping and praying this is the one for you         You are right though now you have got a dose that works for you, you can really get going now


----------



## Shooting star

Thanks Jenny

Had the trigger injection at 7am this morning so now on 2ww. Testing on 23rd seems so far away and still lots of BMS to fit in yet! People always laugh and say 'its fun trying' but its sad when you think to yourself that its more of a chore!

Hope all is welll with you.

I am a bit worried no one seems to have heard from CHG.

SS


----------



## JW3

SS -    re the BMS think it has put my DH off for life, 10 wks after and still no chance of any here     although I have started taking the mini pill this week so am hopeful    Good luck for your 2ww        


CHG     hoping you ae doing well


----------



## penni_pencil

Same here, no sex for me either! Can't see me wanting any for a long time yet LOL  After a while it is a chore, and its so hard to do it when your supposed to, which they makes the situation even more stressful   I used to try get it done out the way when he got back from work, or first thing on a morning LOL xxx

Good luck on 2 WW xxx


----------



## two_babies

Hi ladies !! I have not been on here in ages. Congrats Penni and Jenny. Your babies are so beautiful. Hope you both had a good delivery experience. I have not caght up on all your stories but will do. My boy is a big boy now. He will be turning one on the 26th of this month. Then it' back to the doctors in January to start trying again. I


----------



## JW3

Two babies - Hello    lovely to hear from you, gosh the time flies doens't it?  Hope your little one has a great birthday    and tons of luck with trying again       


Not too bad here, but going to the docs tomorrow to get checked out again as sure something isn't right after having the forceps    seems like another embarrasing examination is inevitable


----------



## Nancy1976

Hi Penni, Two Babies and Jenny!

Wow I am so happy for you all, haven't been on here in ages and what great news to see you had a beautiful little boy Penni, that is amazing.  My little boy jack is getting so big now, he will be one in November I can't believe it - how quickly time goes eh Two Babies!  So happy that we all got there in the end and hope that everyone else trying gains hope from our stories.

Lots and lots of love to you all! xxx


----------



## penni_pencil

Hiya two-babies, WOW the time has flown by hasn't it!  So nothing happening for you naturally then now?   You going for OI again? Will you have to fund it yourself now?

SS - How you getting on with BMS and the 2WW?

Jenny - Howdy!  Im trying to increase my milk supply so I can go out for my birthday and my friends 30th, but its proving very difficult! Lexie is just so hungry ALL the time... she;s now 8lb 9oz, she's 6 weeks tomorrow  They reckon she doesn't sleep for long periods because of how much she is growing LOL x How's Ben getting on? xxx

Hi Nancy - WOW another one who's nearly 1, they grow up so fast.. want Lexie to stay a baby forever LOL


----------



## JW3

Hi Nancy    lovely to hear from you 

Hi Penni     At about 8 weeks I started expressing and have been doing this at about 6.30am every day.  I did miss one day and then the next day or two I couldnt get anything so am strict with it now.  Some days Ben has a bottle and other days I've put it in the freezer.  On the days when I've frozen the milk at the end of the day it is really hard work because seems like there is hardly anything left.  I am sticking with it though and praying my freezer desn't break because if it does I will really cry after all the hard work to build up supplies    I want to try to express more each day but at the moment 6.5oz is the max I can get, when Ben has that in the bottle he guzzles the lot down.  Also I am hungry and thirsty a lot so Ben must be taking a lot more.  Good luck with increasing supply you are doing a brilliant job       Great news that Lexie is putting on so much, that is all down to you       

Last Thursday when Ben was 10 weeks he weighed 13pounds 8oz which was right on his line so I was very happy with that


----------



## two_babies

Hi everyone !
Penni: lexi can't stay a baby forever !!! Yes will be going down the OI route again and unfortunately I will have to fund it myself. I have done all the tests and will be having my consultation next months. I did the HSG for the first time and I cried like a baby. It was so uncomfortable and made me really miserable. I just wished I did not have to go through treatment to conceive a child.

Nanncy: Long time no hear...November baby ay?

Jenny: thanks... yes almost 1 and is only just cutting his first teeth. So be warned Penni...boys don't cut their teeth early.
Hope you are all enjoying motherhood.

Will you all be going back to work or at work already?

Cowhatgirl: really pleased to see your pregnancy is progressing.. God really answers prayers and he will answer everyone's prayers on this board. Just never ever give up

To everyone else: may al your dreams come true... lots and lots of baby dust for you all


----------



## Shooting star

Hi All

Two babies - I agree, God does answer prayers. Hope your consultation goes well next month. There are not may of us on the thread that are actually having treatment at the moment.

Jenny - sounds like you are doing well with the expressing and managing to freeze it.

Penni - Managed BMS Mon, Tue, Wed, Thur. Had trigger Tue am so hope we have covered it. Will also try tonight,just to be sure! I am only a couple of days into 2ww and it never gets any easier does it.

Nancy - Congratulations on little Jack


SS


----------



## penni_pencil

SS - Sounds like you have covered yourself with BMS, welldone! Nope, it doesn't get easier does it   Keep posting on here on how you are feeling so we can all help you through it xxx  Everything crossed again for you...come on you little swimmers do ya thing! LOL x


----------



## Shooting star

Thanks Penni

We have given up with BMS now! 

I will keep posting through the 2ww. Its strange thinking I could be pregnant now but dont know it. Very frustrating as I could equally not be. Keep telling myself its best not to think about it but that's impossible!

SS


----------



## kdb

Hi girls, back home today after two weeks' holiday - catching up on the FF news... Shooting Star - WOWSERS those follies were perfect sizes - well done you       

Hello and   to everyone else! xoxoxo


----------



## holly77

Hi girls, 

I'm new here, just on my 2nd month of Clomid and thought it would be good to be in touch with others who have been there.

Was wondering if anyone else has experienced ovualtion pain lasting over 2 days? Felt it really strongly yesterday morning and again on and off through today, unless its the Metformin side effects rather than ov pain.

Look forward to getting to know you all.

Holly


----------



## penni_pencil

Hi Holly - I don;t really have experience of Clomid as it didn't do anything for me, even on a higher dose   There's a few on here that have been down the clomid route that will be able to help you  I would say its your worried go back to your dr/con and ask them about it, as you don't want to be over stimming and end up with OHSS WOW, well done you for losing 5 and half stones!  You have done well  x


----------



## JW3

SS - good luck for this cycle and your 2ww        

KD - Hi there    did you have a good holiday?

Holly - welcome    I did get quite a bit of ov pain and then I also had similar pains when I had an ovarian cyst.  Have you had any scans at all?  If not ring/e-mail your consultant or their secretary and say about the pain and see if they will scan you to check what is happening.  My clinic were really good, I had a day 2 scan and this picked up the ovarian cyst when it was there.  And then after the day 2 scan I was scanned on day 9 I think then lots of scans (sometimes 4 a week) when I was due to ov and then another scan on day 21 when I went for the blood test.  Yes I was living at the hospital    I have never had metformin though so not sure about that.  Hang in there for some people it takes a longer number of cycles just as if you were trying naturally.  As you can see it took me 4 cycles of clomid then 5 cycles of OI with injectables.  A lot of people get lucky before that though, hope you are one of them       Have you tried the main clomid thread for support as this thread is mainly for OI with injectables so everyone on here has either failed with clomid or had to by-pass it for one reason or another.  Also I have overstimmed and that was very uncomfortable - if you think this may be it you must insist on a scan at the clinic as you do not want to have a mutliple pregnancy with 3 or more as the odds of babies survival are low.  When I overstimmed I also felt very bloated and had like a tingley feeling.  The advice is to drink lots of water and drink/eat lots of protein e.g. milk.  Also when I got my BMI to 25 my consultant who is expert in PCOS said don't lose anymore weight as my hormones had gone crazy and it wouldn't make any difference to TTC.  Thought you may be interested to know that if you are still following a strict diet and exercise regime which I was.  Have read back your posts and can sympathis with the frustration unfortunately some PCOS is heriditary and not weight related so it sticks around even though you have lost weight - hugs I hope this is not the case for you.  With PCOS fertility treatment outcomes are as much as 90% so there is a good chance you will get there eventually and the weight loss will give your baby a great start in life with a much lower risk pregnancy.  Even though I have PCOS I managed to avoid gestational diabetes by sticking with healthy eating and it has made a massive difference.  If I hadn't there is every chance Ben would have been in speical care.

Hi Penni   

Goign to Wales on Friday so won't be on for a while as don't have internet.


----------



## holly77

Penni - thanks for the advice, I'm going to the GP on Thurs so will check it out there, pain isn't too strong so I'm not particularly worried aty the mo, will keep an eye on it though.


----------



## bump14

Hi everybody    Sorry for such a long absence.  I have finally got the go-ahead to continue with OI, now that my thyroid is under control   .  What has everybody been up to?  How are you all getting along?  There seems to have been a few lovely babies born since I was last on!  That is so great to see - Congratulations Penni and Jenny   .


----------



## penni_pencil

BUMP! Congrats! Glad your back!  When you getting started again?  WOHOO such good news xxx


----------



## bump14

It's really hard to believe Penni.  I asked how long I would have to wait, and was told it would be 7 months to the preparation appt, but people who had gone for their prep appt in March were only getting started now!!  I complained about the length of the wait, and they told me that it was so long because each patient needed to finish 6 cycles.  So, I reminded her that I hadn't finished my 6 cycles because of my thyroid problems, and she said she would speak to the doc and phone me back.  She called me back after the weekend and told me I could re-start on the next cycle   !  Woo hoo!  I can't get my head around it - it's the 1st time I haven't had months to wait.  The doc has also put me on the IVF waiting list as well so I can be getting tx while I wait!  Wish I'd known that was possible sooner; I would have pushed to get on to the list before now.  I had thought that you had to finish 1 tx before getting on to a list for another - Doh!
How are you getting along with your little one?  Are you managing to get enough sleep?


----------



## penni_pencil

Bump - Fantastic! I think it depends who you speak to whether they will let you on the IVF list whilst doing another treatment as I was told the same, but my dr pushed it and I got on the IVF waiting list whilst I was doing OI...Im sooo pleased it was good news for a change, its nice to have some where someone can get started earlier rather that later! Fantastic! Bet you can't wait now..When does your next cycle start?

Yeah we're ok, she's having problems sleeping at night, dr said its that start of colic, she struggles to get to sleep, then when she does, she wakes herself up with it  poor thing... so im shattered at the moment LOL  Its all worth it though  x


----------



## JW3

Bump    that is great new about starting OI again    I hope it works for you really soon        

Penni     sorry to hear about Lexie's colic.  Hope it improves real soon    

SS    hope you are doing ok    

Well better go, off to Wales first thing, will miss you all


----------



## bump14

Really soon Penni  I take it the colic is keeping you all up? At least the sleepless nights thing does end, thankfully  .
Jenny, enjoy Wales   . Is it business, or pleasure?


----------



## penni_pencil

Have a great time Jenny! xxx


----------



## bump14

Have fun Jenny


----------



## Shooting star

Hi All

Hope Jenny is having fun in wales.

Penni - hope you are getting more sleep.

Bump - glad you managed to hurry your appointment on.

Well it is only 12 days since I did trigger shot and I could not stop myself testing. Not surprisingly it was BFN. I am getting really fed up on this rollercoaster but I am not ready to get off! Had really bad period type pains today and had to take pain killers, so worried AF is about to turn up.   

SS


----------



## penni_pencil

SS - Oh no  Has AF shown up? Its not over yet it if hasn't, still test tomorrow! I'm glad your not ready to give up, keep on going, IF it is a BFN  are you able to start straight away again?

x


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Penni

No AF so far. I am never sure if you test 14 days after trigger shot (if so tomorrow) or 14 days after ovulation (if so Thursday) Having lots of pain though.

Yes, if things don't work out this cycle I can go straight into cycle 4. After that consultant wants me to have 2 months off to give my body a rest and then I can do a few more. I dont want to have a break particularly as I only have AF with medication so breaking the cycles means taking another set of drugs to induce bleed.

Really was hoping I would not need another cycle. Will just have to wait a bit longer and see.

SS


----------



## penni_pencil

I wish they wouldn't tell you you need a rest, its so unfair isn;t it  I think they should let you carry on for a bit longer if your happy and the cycles are working out right and you're not over stimming   My hospital told me it was 14 days after ovulation, but I think it depends on your hospital to when they ask you to test, did they not tell you what day to test? they should have done, give them a tinkle and ask so you're sure xxx


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Penni

They said test after 14 days but did not specify 14 days after what. Will find out sooner or later! Might ring them later. Have not tested today as run out of tests but will probably test later as I doubt I will be able to stop myself!

SS


----------



## penni_pencil

LOL I know the feeling well, I ended up buying a job lot of test sticks off ebay as I was paying a fortune from the shops for them LOL x


----------



## greyhoundgirl29

hi ladies

just wanted to pop in and say hi!. i have my first appointment at the nuffiled tonight and i'm so very nGGGervous! I don't even know why. so i thought i would post here as you ladies are the only ones who seem to understand!!!. I really hope they can help me. fingers crossed
GG XX


----------



## Shooting star

GG - I am also there tonight. What time will you be there? We might get to say hi to each other. Hope all goes well. Let us know.

Penni - Thanks for your support today. AF turned up this afternoon. I was in the middle of a country park with my little one and a friend. We were miles from anywhere and silly me went unprepared. Nightmare! Feel devastated.    With 3 good follies and 5 days of BMS I really thought it would work. Phoned con who said I can collect my next prescription this evening and meds tomorrow. Too late to call today day1 so will start meds again on Wednesday.

SS


----------



## greyhoundgirl29

hi everyone

I've been prescribed metformin and I need to have a hsg and hubby a sperm test! very impressed with the clinic though very nice people. anyone else been on metformin? did it work?


----------



## Shooting star

Hi GG

Glad it went well. Metformin worked well for me but did cause bad wind and constant need to rush to the loo for the first week or so until I got used to it. What dose are you taking? Did they say what your next step would be after the tests?

SS


----------



## greyhoundgirl29

hiya

i'm starting on 500 mg of metformin for this week then 1000mg from next week. he said after the tests the next step is OI but he wants to give me a little while to loose some more weight to see if this helps.  he also said that metformin can help with ovulation does anyone know how?? really not looking forwrd to the hsg


----------



## penni_pencil

Hi GG  I'm not sure on Metformin, have to say, I've never heard of it? Be interesting to find out though if someone knows?  I was straight on OI  I also had a HSG, it was fine to be honest, like a smeart, funny thing was though, when the lady put the dye inside me, it squirted back out all over her face LOL She said it can happen...no wonder she had protective glasses on (i did wonder before hand LOL)  I was sooo embarrassed, but obviously not my fault Ha.. luckily the dye is clear so she didn't look silly LOL

Can I ask, did you have trouble conceiving you're 1st 3 or where they all natural?  You're brave going for a fourth LOL x

SS - Oh im so sorry   Bl00dy AF!!!!!!!!!!! Glad you're getting started again, I got pregnant on my 3rd attempt of OI... so you never know  Good luck for this round! xxx

Everyone, I heard of CHG - She's doing fine, apart from being very tired.. she's finishing work soon so will have a bit of time to post


----------



## Shellebell

There is a Metformin thread on the PCOS board that might be helpful  
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=129846.0

 and  to all


----------



## greyhoundgirl29

Hiya penni

my first 3 were all conceived naturally, no problems at all! I'm booked in for a hsg as the doctor thinks maybe my c sections have caused adhesions on my tubes! fingers crossed they are ok.


----------



## Shooting star

Hi All

On cd4 of new cycle so into the injecting again. Still struggling with last negative cycle because on paper it looked so good. Trying to think positive as they have found the right dose now. At £800 a cycle just for the drugs not sure how many more we can do.

GG - hope all is well on the metformin!

Penni - How are you and your little one? 

Jenny - I hope you are enjoying Wales.

Is kdb on holiday, she has not been on for a while?

Bump - Have you started treatment yet?

CHG - Have you finished work yet? It will be good to have time to rest.

SS


----------



## bump14

SS Just started jabbing today.  Forgot how long they need to be out of the fridge for though, so it stung like crazy!  Ah well, back on the merry-go-round!
When is CHG due?  Must be soon if she's finishing work soon?  Can't believe how fast time flies!


----------



## JW3

SS     so sorry to hear that the cycle didn't work    tons and tons of luck for this one         hope you are feeling positive given the ovulation on the last cycle    

Bump - good luck for this cycle      

Greyhoundgirl - welcome and good luck for the HSG       check out that metformin thread.  I haven't had it but a lot of people seem to get success with it    hope it works soon    

Penni    hope you and Lexie are doing well   

CHG - great to hear you are doing well and finishing work soon      

Had a great time in Wales but glad to be home now.


----------



## greyhoundgirl29

thanks jenny


----------



## Shooting star

Bump - Which drug are you taking? I dont have to keep mine in the fridge (except the trigger shot). We cant be too far away in our cycles then. When is your first scan?

Jenny - Thanks, I am trying to be positive. Glad you liked your time way, but with a little one it can become a logistical nightmare cant it. All the stuff to carry around and prepare.

Penni -   

GG - Hope the diet is going well and the metformin is not playing you up.

When is CHG due?

Trying to sort out next scan but con wants me to have it at a set time on Wed and I cant get out of work. Now cant get hold of con    Causing me stress. Redundancy thing at work is also stressful. We are going to have to apply for our own jobs soon, against our colleagues. Horrible. DS also started pre school 2 sessions a week this week and it was terrible. He was fine but I thought the quality was terrible. Will tell you some of the stories later!

SS


----------



## bump14

Hi Shooting Star,
I'm on gonal f. I have been told by one clinic that it needed to be kept refrigerated, and another clinic told me it didn't. So I keep it in the fridge, just in case lol.   

c
 My first scan sC on monday, first thing -so I don't have to miss any work? Can your clinic offer any out of office hours appointments? Treatment is stressful enough without work stuff on top as well. I hope you can get things sorted o


----------



## bump14

Shooting Star, Can your clinic offer you any out of office hours appointments? My 1st scan is on monday am- dreadfully early, but at least it means I don't have to miss any work. Treatment is stressful enough without having work stress on top! Poor you. I hope you get it sorted out soon.


----------



## penni_pencil

Bump - WOHOO Great news!  When is your first scan?

SS - nightmare!  They will have to do something to help you as they can't just leave you  Let us know what happens.  I had to apply for some jobs at my old work, they said it was applying for our "old" jobs, but the job spec was totally different! I didn't get it ofcourse as I didn;t have the skills, the job spec seemed to have been wrote for certain people   Have you had the job specs come through for your job?  Im sure you should still have one if they are making re-apply....Is the pre-school attached to the school he is going to go to?

Jenny - Glad you had a good time, it must be hard with little'n in tow, but all worth it 

GG - Any luck reading up on that board? has it helped?

Anyone else reading on here hope you're all well xxx


----------



## Shooting star

Bump - unfortunately most appointments are during work hours which is tricky. I think its because I always see the consultant, which is good in one way. Con has agreed to scan me an hour later which means I only have to leave work a bit early. Hope your scan goes well on monday. Is it a day 5 scan for you? My scan on wednesday will be day 9

Penni- No they have not released the job description or person spec yet and you are right that it will not match the current job. All we know is that it will be some time in October and we will find out the results by 1st Dec. The pre-school is not attached to the school. I have decided to let him go for the 2 sessions next week and then make a decision. I am taking the day off on one of the days so I can observe the whole session, which I am sure they wont like.

Hi to everyone else

SS


----------



## greyhoundgirl29

Morning ladies

How are we all doing? been usffering on the met last few days but im sure it will be worth it! although im dissapointed that i haven't ovulated naturally yet this month. been doing the opk every day from day 9.  today is day 14 so fingers crossed for todays test!! ( anything to get out of the hsg lol  )


----------



## Shooting star

Hi GG

Really hope the met helps you to ovulate, it never did that for me but did help with weight loss. I know you dont want the hsg and I dont blame you but I think you may just have to get it over with!   

I have day 9 scan tomorrow pm so hopefully some follicles are growing.

SS


----------



## greyhoundgirl29

Hey SS

good luck for tomorrow    


xx


----------



## Shooting star

Hi All

Just an update after todays scan. 3 follies on right 10mm,10mm,5mm and 1 on left 11mm. I am currently day 9 but have had 7 days of medication because todays is not until this evening.

Con was really happy with the response and has told me to continue at this dose today and thursday and scan again on Friday. 

She is hoping I will keep the 3 dominant follicles and they will grow nice and big but that no others grow beyond 10mm in the mean time otherwise we would have to cancel

Feeling quite upbeat.

My next door neighbour is 2 days ahead of me in her cycle on clomid (1st cycle) and had a scan which showed 1 10mm follicle and she will be rescanned on Friday too. Really hope it works for both of of us.

Hope you are all ok

Bump - How did your scan go?

GG   

SS


----------



## greyhoundgirl29

great news  SS X


----------



## penni_pencil

SS - nice one! Looking forward to seeing your update on Friday   x


----------



## JW3

SS - great news     good luck for you and your neighbour


----------



## Shooting star

Thanks ladies - next instalment Friday!!!

SS


----------



## greyhoundgirl29

quick question, did any of you ladies who have taken metformin ever feel a little dizzy on it?


----------



## bump14

That's great news SS    Fingers crossed     for you.  I think you are doing a lot better than me lol.  I had my day 8 scan this morning and all my follies were too small -the doc didn't even bother to measure them!


----------



## JW3

Bump      it is still early days, when is your next scan?


----------



## penni_pencil

Bump - Oh bummer  what drugs are you on?  have you managed a ful cycle before or did they get cancelled? sorry I can't remember x


----------



## Patches

Hi all! I've been awol for ages, just trying to keep focused on staying positive, but I haven't forgotten you all  Glad to hear the new cycle is going well, SS, though sympathies, Bump - I know how you feel and I hope that the next scan brings better news.

Not much from me - we had an appointment with the consultant a few weeks ago which was a bit frustrating because he spent most of the time reviewing what had happened so far and then the rest of it telling us how important BMI is when we'd already said that was our main focus for now. But anyway, what I really want to say is that I've been doing lots of reading about hypothalamic amenorrhoea which the doc confirmed is what I have (ie the hypothalamus isn't sending out signals to produce hormones because of energy deficit). It's really helped me get my head around the need to gain weight and I just wish that someone had given this to me as a diagnosis earlier (I had to ask this time). I know the weight issue is commonly known but I think it often takes hearing it from other people in the same boat to really accept it as doctors often don't know much about HA specifically. So if there's anyone else out there in this position please PM me for some links to American message forums - it's really helped me.

Good luck to everyone who's cycling - I'm sure I'll be joining you in the new year! xx


----------



## penni_pencil

Hi Patches! Lovely to hear from you   Its always good to get an answer, they don;t half seem to take their time giving us one!  Are you having to put some weight on now then? how are you doing? its ironic isn't it, most women would love to be in your position to be naturally thin, but they don't realise the problems that can sometimes come with it. x x x New Year sounds good, get all your fun, single stuff out the way this year and start a fresh in the new year... ! xxx


----------



## Shooting star

Bump - Sorry the scan was not better. What dose are you on? Penni is right it was the early scan so still possible or maybe they could increase the dose.

Patches - good to see you back

GG - yes I had some dizzyness with metformin, especially if I took them on an empty stomache. I found that having something like fruit or fruit juice for the natural sugar helped ( would have rather had chocolate for the sugar but I thought that was not good!)

SS


----------



## Patches

Thanks SS and Penni  I've gone back to my more calorie-dense snacks and am cooking with more oil and stuff like that but I do get a bit fed up with eating all the time (I know this sounds rubbish and please forgive me if I sound like I think this is harder than losing weight - everyone has their own things they find tough I suppose). I've stayed away from the scales though I'm sort of worried in case I'm spending all this energy thinking about it to no effect.

How are the little ones? I hope Lexie and Ben are both doing well xx


----------



## JW3

Hi Patches      I'd be interested in finding out more about HA if you would pass on those links.  When I first went to my consultant although my BMI was 25 which is the top end of normal he said I was doing far too much exercise (I was also on a strict diet at the time) and I wonder if this is related to the energy defecit that you mention?  I had never heard it called HA.  Hope that the weight gain goes ok       Also BMI is a bad indicator really isn't it, my BMI was possibly only as high as it was because I was weight training and had built up quite a lot of muscle mass?

Ben is fine, but I am really tired as I have had chicken pox for a week now and it just seems to be getting more itchy


----------



## penni_pencil

hi8 patches, yeah I would be interested in reading up on itx

SS - how you get on x


----------



## bump14

Hi,
Just checking in briefly.  My next scan isn't until monday, so hopefully something will have happened by then.  I have previously had textbook cycles on these drugs, but that was before my thyroid prob was diagnosed, so I don't know what to expect this time.
Bump


----------



## greyhoundgirl29

hiya  girls

do any of you think it's possibleto ov this late into my cycle (day 1 noticed some signs today


----------



## Shooting star

Hi

GG - I have come to beleive anything is possible. Make sure you have BMS just in case.

Bump - All the best for Monday, its frustrating when things are uncertain.

Jenny - Chicken pox, poor you   

Penni - Scan was quite good. day 11 today and have 4 follicles, 10,11,13,15. Been told to reduce dose from 300 to 150 tonight, 225 on sat and 150 on sun. She is hoping to allow the 2 bigger ones to creep up to 18, without both small ones getting there. Scan on monday and probably trigger too. Just need 3 to be ready as she said we will have to cancel if all grow bigger than 14. Feeling fairly confident.

SS


----------



## JW3

SS    great news, good luck for the next scan     

GG - sure you can ovulate on day 18, hope you manage to get some BMS in and good luck


----------



## penni_pencil

SS - brill news! WOHOO Hope tomorrow is good day!

GG - Good luck, go for it anyway just incase x


----------



## Shooting star

Hi All

Just updating on scan today. cd14 scan and 5 follicles! 10,15.5,15.5,18,19. Con gave me the official warning and then gave me the prescription for HCG   . Had trigger this afternoon and test on 18th Oct - 5 days before we go to Malta for a week. If this cycle is not successful we are having a six week break before starting again. Managed to persuade con to do E2 blood test (thanks kdb for the suggestion) as well to check if the follicles contain eggs.

SS


----------



## kdb

You're on a roll SS, well done!!!

Malta is fab - let's hope you will be able to celebrate a BFP while you're there xoxo

Hi to Penni, Jenny, Bump


----------



## penni_pencil

SS - WOHOO nice one.... lots of BMS for you then now... so hoping this is the one for you... and a holiday after how cool!  Everything crossed honey xxx

Whats the E2 test?

Hi KD - Hows things?


----------



## Shooting star

Just lost really long post - will try again later


----------



## bump14

Just got a good scan    3 follicles, 12, 13 and 14     So, I am back again for another scan tomorrow, and hopefully the trigger shot is within sight!


----------



## JW3

Bump - great news about the scan       good luck for next one    

SS - great news, good luck with your trigger and the BMS


----------



## penni_pencil

WOHOO Nice one bump, you and SS can be on the 2WW together   Come on you FOLLIES! x


----------



## kdb

Hi Penni - well we are cycling AT LAST, almost 12 months since our last tx.  Start sniffing next Tuesday.  How are you and little L doing?


----------



## penni_pencil

Has it really been that long!  Cricky....   At last you are on track again WOHOO  Roll on Tuesday, I bet you cant wait 

We're doing ok thank you, just managing to get her to sleep better, and its great after only having about 3/4 hours a night LOL x


----------



## JW3

KD     - tons and tons of luck for your cycle         will be thinking of you


----------



## greyhoundgirl29

hi ladies

how are we all doing??

I have my hsg on friday, feeling very worried about it! i've heard it's very painful and i'm a real baby about anything to do with my cervix 

I guess part of me is worried in case it's bad news as well ............. oh and i have not ov this month took the opk every day ....sigh!!

oh well fingers crossed for next month


hugs and babydust to you all

GG x


----------



## kdb

Jenny, Penni - thank you both - I would love to give you the best thank-you ever for all your support   iykwim

GHG - my HSG was completely painless!  Take some paracetamol a couple of hours beforehand, and take a proper pad with you in case the one they give you is rubbish.  Oh and make sure your bladder is full (full to bursting) as this makes it easier for them to find your cervix.

xoxo


----------



## penni_pencil

KD - Anytime, always here for you and everyone else, thats why I've stayed on to try and help you guys through it and keep you positive for getting your much deserved BFPS xxx

GG - try not to worry, its not as bad as you think it is, it doesn't take long  Will they give you results there and then? They wouldn't with mine, had to wait for another dam appt! typical

x


----------



## Shooting star

Hi All

Penni - E2 is estrodol (sp - something like that) and it  will give an idea if my follicles contain eggs. BMS last 4 nights and ovulated today as lots of pain. Glad you are getting a bit more sleep. I understand just how hard t is to survive with so little. Ethan did not sleep through at all until 14 months!  Rarely manages it now and he is 2.5yrs. 

kdb - great news that you are getting started again, all the best

Bump - great scan results, looks like we can do the 2ww together.

GG - All the best for Friday. It will soon be over and you will have a clearer picture and a better plan for treatment

Jenny - Hi

As for me -pretty sure I ovulated today. Will BMS today. Do you think we need to try tomorrow as well or do ou think we have covered it? Guess I am now officially on 2ww - test on 19th Oct.

SS


----------



## penni_pencil

SS - I would do it tomorrow aswell just incase, then all based covered   I don;t miss all that LOL x


----------



## bump14

Hi SS,    Yup, looks like we will be there together.  I will be a wee bit behind you though.  My doc told me to stop injecting wed, and I was scanned again today.  So, they want me to start injecting again and get re-scanned on Sun.  Hopefully I will be able to trigger then


----------



## greyhoundgirl29

after preparing myself for it the clinic have called and cancelled my hsg! not happy!... i now have to spend another week dreading it! so frustrated right now !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## penni_pencil

GG - OMG what a nightmare!  Lets hope this next week goes quick for you

Bump - WOHOO nearly there, great news xxx


----------



## Shooting star

GG - So sorry, how horrible for you.

Penni - Took your advice!  

Had my E2 (estrodol sp?)result today. I think the con said 3000. Not sure exactly what that means but she said it indicated several eggs, so thats good. Just got to survive the 2ww now!

SS


----------



## penni_pencil

SS - WOHOO thats ggrgrreeeeaaatttt news.... I never knew that there may not be an egg in a follie, I always thought if there was a follie growing, there was an egg.....glad i didnt know that to be honest, another thing to worry about LOL x  How is the 2WW so far XXX


----------



## Shooting star

Thanks Penni - 2ww not too bad at the moment as I am on a bit of a high from the blood tests.

SS


----------



## penni_pencil

Excellent news... keep it up..sending lots and lots of PMA to you xxx


----------



## bump14

Just a wee quick post from me.  I had another scan this morning, and I found out I will be abandoning this cycle.  The 2 follies have turned into one, and it hasn't grown at all in 3 days.  Oestradiol is falling, so it's a bit of a dud cycle.
Bump


----------



## penni_pencil

Oh bumo Im so sorry   Did they give any reason for it? Do you know what happens next? x


----------



## JW3

Bump      so sorry to hear that and how strange turned into 1 follicle, I haven't come accross that before


----------



## bump14

Apparently it can happen. I hadn't come across it before either.  The docs don't know why it happened, it's just one of those things, apparently.  I triggered last night anyway though, just to get the cycle over with, and was woken up last night with really severe pain in my pelvis.  I don't know what is happening.


----------



## kdb

Sorry Bump sweetpea


----------



## Shooting star

Bump - so sorry to hear your news. Ovulation pain can be particularly bad if a follicle is not ready or ideal for any reason. Hopefully it will pass soon and you can start again. I had to abandon first 2 cycles but we have finally found the right dose and protocol.

   

SS


----------



## bump14

Thanks SS      I was wondering if starting straight away next cycle again would be a good idea or not    The pain was so bad.  It has settled down again now though.  I suppose ideally I should let my body recover first, but I know that in reality, I probably won't be patient enough!


----------



## penni_pencil

I would want to get started straight away again aswell, will then scan you first before starting just so you know everything is fine? x


----------



## bump14

Probably not.


----------



## greyhoundgirl29

my opk was positive today  altthough im on day 29 of my cycle   wonder if it's the met? anyway lots of bms for me just in case, but my hsg is booked for next week so i guess i will have to cancel now?


----------



## JW3

GG - sounds like you have had a really long cycle.  Yes if I was you I would delay the HSG and tell them that there is a possibility you might be pregnant.  Really hope that BMS has done the job         

Penni - how are you and Lexie doing now?


----------



## penni_pencil

GG - YAY....get BMSing LOL

Bump - thats not good, can you request it because of the pain to double check?

Jenny - We are doing well.. Ill PM you xxx


----------



## greyhoundgirl29

thanks ladies, heres hoping the dreaded 2ww goes quickly and the met has done the job on it's own  

babydust to you all

GG


----------



## Shellebell

GG are your cycles normally really long or irregular


----------



## greyhoundgirl29

pretty iregular sometimes i have 2 or 3 periods 28 days to the day the nothing for 5 months so i never have a clue what to expect thats why i had been using the opk's most days (costing  a small fortune) this is the first time i ever get a positive


----------



## Shooting star

Hi All

Feeling a bit down today. I have been getting on and off pain and feel a bit pre menstral. I am on day 12 of 2ww. Tested today and it was negative on a first response  .

SS


----------



## JW3

SS      sorry to hear you are feeling down.       remember that those pee sticks are not 100% reliable when testing early      I really hope it has worked for you


----------



## Shooting star

Thanks Jenny, I know you are right. I find this bit of the 2ww so difficult - the not knowing for certain is so hard. I swing from hope to sadness every few minutes!

How is everyone else doing today?

ss


----------



## JW3

Those last few days of the 2ww are definitley the worst


----------



## Shooting star

yes definately. I think what makes this month worse is knowing if it has not worked I cant get straight on with the next cycle because I have been told I have to have one months break now before trying again.

Is your little man asleep?

SS


----------



## JW3

He is asleep, he's a good sleeper usually    and DH is out on a stag do, hence I have time to catch up with FF


----------



## Shooting star

Its good to get time to catch up. My DH is out with mates for a Curry night and DS and I are watching strictly come dancing, actually he is all over the place like most 2 year olds - never stays still! We are both so blessed to have our little men aren't we. I go back to that every time I get a negative.


SS


----------



## JW3

You are so right    I will be happy with just Ben now if that is all that happens for us.  To be honest Ben has been a reasonably good baby and I don't know that I (or DH) would be able to cope with a more demanding baby, but I guess that whatever happens you do just find a way to manage somehow.


----------



## penni_pencil

ss - oh poo-p  its so hard not to test isn't it     everything you are feeling is normal, i went through the same, we all  do.  its an art in itself to not test early!  I did on a couple of mine  and they were BFNs and I just felt worse... so I really tried not to  test early again... although i did on my last one, I tested the night  before as I thought it must show....it was BFN... I was gutted and felt  like poop... tested next morning, and it wass a BFP! And result was  Lexie.... WOHOO shows how it can just suddenly show up  Hang in there.... everything crossed for you xxx  

Lexie  in bed asleep too so i get some me time until 10pm when i have to go to  bed cos of getting up at 3ish to feed her again LOL (DP does the 11pm  one LOL) xxx


----------



## bump14

Hang in there SS


----------



## Shooting star

Thanks Bump and Penni

AF arrived minutes ago - devastated - again     

Have to have six week break now according to con before I can start another OI cycle. I am finding the thought of not starting again really hard.

SS


----------



## penni_pencil

SS -  Im so sorry   Not fair that you have to have a break either, how many cycles have you done in a row now?its not many is it?  Have you got anything planned for the breat? IE, going away somewhere to help take your mind off it?

xxx


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Penni

I have done 4 cycles (2 were abandond)

Yes, we are going away at half term to Malta, so that should help and hopefully my period will have gone by then.

Con is happy that I do another 4 cycles after the six week break (does save me taking drugs on holiday)

Told today that I will slmost certainly be made redundant and to get something else as sooon as posible eg by Christmas.

SS


----------



## Patches

Hi ladies

I'm sorry I've been MIA for a while and that I didn't pick up the messages asking for more info about HA - I will pm you both later today, Jenny and Penni. I've been staying away to try to focus on my own body and not get upset comparing myself to other people. But your situation does potentially fit, Jenny - HA doesn't necessarily go with low BMIs, and as you say, it can be artificially affected by muscle mass as well.

SS - I'm SO sorry about this cycle and also about the job news. I know there's nothing we can really say, but I'm thinking of you and hoping there are better times really close by.

I feel bad posting this when some of you are having bad news but I did want to report that at last I have some good news - AF turned up on her own yesterday for the first time in three years!! I am totally elated - I have no idea what's ahead and I might well still need some tx if things don't settle down into a regular pattern, but this is basically the first piece of progress I've made and I'm sure that it was the weight gain (and only a couple of extra pounds in the end - can't believe it - it turns out that BMI of 19 is what my body needed after all).

I really hope this doesn't make anyone else feel bad - I know exactly what it feels like to read good news and be pleased but be gutted yourself at the same time. Please just take it as a bit of encouragement that sometimes the **** is worth it. xxx


----------



## penni_pencil

Patches thats greeeeaaattttt news!  I think us FF people are the only ones happy to see a period! I couldn't believe how happy I was when mine turned up after...what....5.5 years! Its fantastic news. xxx

SS - So sorry to hear about your job, what a pain in the butt  I know what its like to go through redundancy, ive been through it twice in the last 3 years  its not as scary as you think though, your work should be giving you lots of help with looking for a new job, helping you with your CV aswell so make sure they are giving you everything you need xxx


----------



## kdb

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh PATCHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Woo hoo!!!!!!!!!!! We can totally relate to that!!

I remember when AF turned up after almost a year off the pill......... felt like a massive weight had lifted off my shoulders. So good to know that your body is trying to work properly!!!!!!

spooky cos I was just thinking about you while driving home - I will have a look at those pre-xmas courses and let you know xoxo

Hi to everybody else - hope you're well and not as cold as I am!!

AF arrived this afternoon so will hopefully start stimms this Thursday or Friday. The cycle has turned into a bit more of a mission than I anticipated... I am having immune treatment now too, so extra blood thinning meds during stimms, plus steroids, then extra progesterone and blood thinning after EC, as well as intralipids which I am only just learning about so can't even explain but essentially they dampen down my overactive antibodies to (hopefully) allow an embie or two to implant and have a fighting chance  

SS - have a fabulous holiday - a break will do you both the world of good, and Malta is brilliant xoxo


----------



## penni_pencil

KD - HELLLOOOOOOOOOOO  You sound like your on the same as my friend did with all the different drugs, all good though  not sure why all clinics dont offer the same ones, I suppose they all have their own way of doing things.  When do they estimate your embies going back in?

xxx


----------



## JW3

Patches      that is brilliant news about your AF    hope you continue to have regular cycles     

KD - tons of luck for you cycle         I will be praying its going to work for you


----------



## kdb

Thanks girls - Jenny, love your new pic    Seems like a lifetime ago you got your BFP but it's only a year!

Penni - touch wood, all going well, etc etc we will have EC the first week of November and ET will depend on quality and quantity.  As my AMH is around 40 the clinic and I are expecting a good response to stimms, but I am trying not to get too far ahead of myself as there are so many things that could go wrong between now and then!  So... my mantra is "one day at a time"      Hugs to you and Lexi xoxo


----------



## greyhoundgirl29

Hi ladies

SS- so sorry about your af x ((hugs)) to you hope you have a fab holiday i'm sure it will be a welcome break for you x

i'm on the dreaded 2ww after (according to opk) ovulating last week, i did a test today knowing it would be   but still hoping anyway! does anyone know what is the earliest i can test?? i'm guessing if i dont wait the 2 weeks it's unreliable anyway right? arrhhh im so impatient    i just got so excited that i finally ovulated on my own.

how is everyone else doing today?? 


GG


----------



## JW3

KD    sound very good, hoping its going to be you soon, and then it does go so fast    

GG    best not to test early at all if you can help it     can you try to make some plans for the 2ww so your mind is off it, that worked for me some of the time, but not all the time    I think you can test 3 or 4 days early if you have got the extra sensitive pee sticks however if it is bfn you give yourself unnecesary stress and if it is bfp there is always the chance of a chemical and my thoughts on that are that sometimes it is better not to know than to have another thing to analyse and stress over.  Great news that you are ov'ing             Really hope you are lucky first time   

All ok here, mad busy as usual    Ben is having a nap


----------



## penni_pencil

KD - excellent, beginning of Nov isnt far away... how exciting...Im so pleased your back on the treatment wagon xxx

GG - WOHOO 2 WW - Great news...Like jenny says, there are tests out there that pick it up from about 12 days, but be very careful using them as you could get a BFN when its really a BFP and stress you out for a few days   Really try to hold off, its hard, but think of it like you have a few more days of hope left xxx  When is your test day do you know?


----------



## greyhoundgirl29

according to the calculator on here i can test the 29th   but i dont usually ha ve regular periods so it's sometimes hard to say it worked out this month that i ovulated (if opk is correct) on day 34! so i never know what is going on with my body so im just giving it 2 weeks from ov date! ive been feeling sicky and my boobs are sore but im wondering if im imagining it because i want my bfp so bad? im thinking that if it's a btfn i don't know if i can continue, i know ive only just started my fertility treatment but after almost 3 years of trying im wondering if maybe it's just not meant to be?? i need to think long and hard about whether i can carry on on this emotional rollercoaster. 

GG


----------



## penni_pencil

GG - Don't give up!  plleeeaaasssseee.... it took me nearly 6 years to get little Lexie, and if I had to go through it all again to get her, I would... please keep going..I know how hard it is to get through each cycle, and you do feel like thats it, no more... but you will find the strength to carry on and do it again, and when you are feeling like you can't, post on here like you have done and we will all help you through those hard times and try and keep your PMA up.. xxx

Thats right to test 2 weeks after ov date   29th then, so yes, testing the other day was whey too early so don't be disheartened because of that  You still have plently of time left for it to turn into a BFP   Sore boobs and sicky is good, its so hard to to evaluate every little feeling you have, but try keep positive xxx We're all hoping it a bFP for you this time xxx


----------



## Patches

Thanks ladies - I knew you'd know what a big deal it was   I'm also really pleased that it means I know what weight I need to stay at, and we now have some bathroom scales as going to Boots to use the machine was turning into such an ordeal. I had to go back to the clinic to get blood tests done and the nurse said I could have scans to see if anything was happening on its own which is really nice.

KD - I'm *so* glad that the new results aren't holding you back from starting. I'm sending about a million hugs and good wishes    

GHG - stay strong!! I hope the 2ww isn't too gruelling. Two weeks after ov should be fairly standard I think even if you're irregular.

SS - hope you're doing ok


----------



## greyhoundgirl29

thankyou ladies, good to know i have some support. 

GG


----------



## smileybunny

Hi there ladies,

Well, its been a while since my last post, we have had some serious time out to reassess and tried to think about other things....impossible!!!!!

Hi to everyone and good to see some beautiful photos of your bundles of joy....kepps us positive! 

Patches.....I have now put on 1/2 stone (I blame it on drinking Rose wine though the summer!) and have just had my 3rd attempt at oi. First time we have got through to trigger in 10days, they say the extra weight has defo helped, also my natural cycle seemed to be regulating to around 7-11 weeks so keep with it!!!!

GG - I am with you on the 2ww its torture!!!!!! I am day 13 afrter trigger now and watching every little twinge and cramp thinling oh..here comes AF! I have been really disaplined this time with no early test, nearly gave in this morning, its really not worth it hold on in there!!!

AFM - well odd cycle this time, day one of injections and we had the most awful shock with my mother in law passing away. Was convinced we should stop the cycle due to stress but as it was our last allowed NHS cycle I rang the hosp and they said if we abandoned we wouldn't get another try......how sympathetic. So we have carried on and strangely the whole thing went like clockwork with 2 follies one left one right at 16mm 2 weeks 2 days ago, so trigger 13 days ago and lots of bms, although that was so hard with all the tears and stress of the funeral. Now......we wait. Does anyone know if it is normal to be really bloated from triger shot and to have cranpy like period pains but no period (yet) at this stge, I am presuming the worst but anyone had the same and got a positive? It would be so strange if it works this time, so lovely yet very sad as mother in law wanted this for us so much . Also, am truely bored as DH has stopped me running dring this 2ww, aghhhhhhhh no stress relief!!!!! Has anyone else carried on with exercise with no problems?

Sorry for long meme me post lot to say!

Good to see everyone is ok

Hugs to all

Smiley
xxxxxxxx


----------



## greyhoundgirl29

hi ladies hope your all having a good weekend, mine is not so good in serious pain after falling down the stairs yesterday morning and spending the day at the hospital. i refused an xray because in in the 2ww and didn't want anything scuppering my chances  but im hoping the fall hasn't affects me. fingers crossed. i can finally test next tues/weds yay

GG


----------



## greyhoundgirl29

somthing weird going on here today i just posted and it's gone way up the page?? odd


----------



## smileybunny

GG - So sorry to hear that that is soooo not what u need right now....bu hugs xxxxx


----------



## penni_pencil

GG - Oh no!!!!!!!  How are you now? poor thing..bloody typical isn't it doing something like that that never normally happens 

Smiley - HELLLOOOOOOO  WOHOO well done for being on the 2ww and well done for not testing early! YAY  Exercise wise, I stopped all mine when i started treatment just incase, but I know lots of people carry on and its fine, just do what you feel best for you.  I think Jenny carried on exercising, and they say if you exercise already its ok to continue, but if you don't, don't start it. When is test day? tomorrow? Everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## greyhoundgirl29

Penni- im just sore and bruised luckily, could of been worse


----------



## greyhoundgirl29

and thank you bunni


----------



## smileybunny

Well, not feeling quite such a smiley smileybunny today...af turned up at 4.30am! I mean what a thing to wake me up!!!!
I guess i expected it as the conditions were so wrong this time with stress but still so sad .

Its the end of the road for oi for me now, no more on NHS and have been advised that IUI is the next best step for us....any comments?

Big hugs to all xxxxxx


----------



## penni_pencil

smiley - im so sorry  What a thing to wake to   Do you have to pay for IUI? I'm not sure on IUI as I was never offered it, they told me IVF was the next best step.  how is your DH's sperm count?  I thought that was only really offered if there was an issue with the sperm? I dont know though, some on here have done it, so they would be more help xxx  Do you know when you will be able to continue treatment? Are the prices by you decent? xxxx


----------



## greyhoundgirl29

so sorry to hear tha smileybunni    i really hope you are successful with whatever you decide, i know very little about iui myself.

my boobs are still incredibly sore and im peeing more than usual but i really dont want to get my hopes up, after beiactng dissapointed so many times before but we will see i will test tues or weds which will be exactly 2 weeks from ov (if opk was correct). part of me almost does not want to test, while i don't know there is still hope  

GG


----------



## JW3

Smiley - so sorry to hear baout AF     I kept exercising although I just did things that were ok if pregnant.  You should keep heart rate below 140 so running isn't ideal.  But all the way through I did weights, exercise bike in the gym, uphill walking, swimming and boxing.  

Sorry got to dash, Ben is ill


----------



## greyhoundgirl29

hi ladies
AF arrived this morning. absolutely gutted. I don't think i can keep on with this  i guess on the upside i know i did ovulate this month. af was 14 days exactly to the day after positive opk. maybe the metformin is doing somthing?

GG


----------



## Patches

So sorry to hear your news, ghg and smileybunny - I really feel for you both. I think it's definitely good to focus on the positive, ghg - the fact that you ov'd is a really good sign, and several of the ladies on this board who ended up with bfps had to go through a lot to get there so don't lose heart.

Smileybunny - I'm surprised that the NHS will fund OI but not IUI. It's the same process but they inject the sperm into you rather than doing BMS - there's a greater chance of the sperm getting where it's supposed to go at the right time. It is at least a lot cheaper than IVF if you do need to pay yourself. But I'm really sorry about your awful few weeks - it sounds as though some time off tx with dh might not be a bad thing, and if gaining weight has helped then maybe it will help do some good in the time off too. 

I posted a link a week or so ago to a blog and an American message board which has lots to say about exercise and ttc - it might be useful on that.

Jenny - sorry to hear Ben is ill  I hope you're both doing ok


----------



## JW3

Smiley - I have heard that IUI is not that succesful if you have tubal issues so I would maybe go back to your consultant and question this.  If you have to do several months it can cost just as much as an IVF cycle.  My consultant said to us we would have gone straight onto IVF.

Patches - thanks for the lovely PM, will reply soon


----------



## penni_pencil

GG - Oh No  not good news its a BFN but great news you OV'd  keep that in mind, keep strong, you can do it again, you know the end result is all worth it 

Smiley - I had the choice to continue with OI or IVF, we chose IVF, it is more expensive, but you know an embie is there, its just whether it emplants.  We looked at the costs, and we could have done 3 OI to the cost of 1 IVF, but we opted for IVF because at least then I knew the chances of pg was even higher than OI.  Only other issue with IVF is that they don't let you start treatment straight away again if it doesn't work, you have to wait a few months because you ovaries are stimmulated even more than OI.  other upside to IVF is that if you get some embies to freeze and it doesn't work, the cost is alot less to just have those embies emplanted at a later date   Like Jenny says, go back to your consultant and question the decisions for OI and IUI... just checked your profile, I'm surprised they even offered OI with blocked/damaaged tubes, I would have thought IVF would have been the obvious answer for you?  Do you get a free IVF session with your PCT do you know?

Hi Jenny - is Ben any better?

patches - helloooo how you been? Ill reply to your PM  x


----------



## JW3

Penni    hi, Ben is a little bit better thanks but have had a hard time getting him to go to sleep tonight, also he didn't sleep through last night either.  DH went to the chemist and bought practically everything that calpol make to get him better.


----------



## greyhoundgirl29

Jenny- hope little ben is better soon and you can all get some sleep, poor little man x

how is everyone today?


----------



## Shooting star

Hi All

Back from hols

Its very quiet on here!

SS


----------



## JW3

Ben has got a chest infection and is still not well so haven't had much chance to get on here    finding things quite hard and thinking about going onto mix-feeding to make things easier as I have not been well either, although really don't want to


----------



## Shooting star

Jenny - So sorry to hear that you and Ben are having a hard time. I hope he is better soon and you manage to sort the feeding.   

SS


----------



## bump14

Sorry to post and run folks, but I have a question, if anyone could help me.
Day 14:  I had a scan this morning and the doc said that not much had changed, she measured biggest follie at 12.  Got blood taken too. Phoned for results and was told to trigger.  Got this from nurse, and she had no idea why and the docs had all left.  So, I triggered and 3 hrs later, I am bleeding (think AF, but really not sure.)
Has anyone here experienced anything like this before?
Thanks,
Bump


----------



## penni_pencil

mmmhhhh seems a little strange to trigger when the follie was only 12?  I did have bleeding on a cycle, but I was just told to up the dosage, which then the bleeding stopped.  Give them a ring this morning and explain the bleeding, see if they can get you in for another scan to check the lining.  Did they check the lining when they checked the follies yesterday?

x


----------



## bump14

Thanks Penni,
I phoned them this morning and they told me they thought that the cyst might have been a follie, and they combined that guess with my raised oestradiol to make the decision.  They said today that it might have been a functional cyst!  Go figure!


----------



## JW3

Bump      hope it really was a follie for you


----------



## bump14

Hi folks,
It looks like I'll be leaving this board. My clinic are not going to give me any more OI treatment until I have a review appt with them, and that will take a few months. So, DH and I have decided to go straight to IVF in Scotland. The OI hasn't worked since I got my thyroid treated. Each cycle has been a disaster and the clinic doesn't seem to be paying much attention or care. It's frustrating as I think that OI should work for me, but I would need more tailored treatment than I am getting.
Anyway, IVF is kinda good-scarey but I guess we will have to take the plunge and go for it.
Best wishes to all on here, and I hope there are many more BFP's to come on this board   
Bump


----------



## penni_pencil

Bump all the best xxx  it would be lovely to hear from you to how you are getting on if you could post once in a while if we're all still on here   Really hope IVF works for you honey xxx


----------



## bump14

Thanks Penni


----------



## kdb

Hi Bump - you do deserve better treatment and care   Good luck with the rest of your journey, hopefully we'll be following in Penni's and Jenny's footsteps very soon with our own little ones!  xoxo


----------



## Shooting star

Bye Bump

Sorry you are leaving us but glad you are hopefully going to get better treatment

p.s here here kdb we need some more BFP's on here

SS


----------



## bump14

Thanks Shooting Star    I think i will check in now and again though, to see how everybody is getting on.


----------



## JW3

Bump - tons and tons of luck for your IVF            so sorry to see that you are moving on from us    do let us know how you get on    

KD - and tons of luck for you of course       

Here is some babydust for all the OI girls out there (even if you only read the thread) - surely there must be more of us out there?


----------



## Shooting star

Good point Jenny. I always think there must be alot more of us than actually post.

I take my last norterhisterone tablets on Sunday, so hopefully it will work and give me a bleed towards the end of next week so that I can start cycle number 5. Really want to get going again now after my six week break my con told me i had to take.

SS


----------



## JW3

SS - tons of luck for this cycle.  Cycle number 5 is lucky on this thread so hopefully this will be the one         

Hi everyone


----------



## Shooting star

Thanks Jenny

Well cd2 today and had my first injection this morning and appointment with con. She seems fairly confident that it is just a matter of time. I am just desperate to know. If someone could tell me it would definately happen in the next 6 months I would be ok, but its the not knowing.

Also read the terrible story in the news today about the 15mth old killed by mothers boyfriend. I was soooooooooooo angry and upset. Its just so unfair.

Hope everyone is doing ok

SS


----------



## Shooting star

Hi All

cd8 for me today so first scan tomorrow. Really hope the follies are growing well. Would love to be pg by Christmas

Hope everyone is ok

SS


----------



## penni_pencil

SS - good luck for today! Hope all goes well and some follies are growing xxx


----------



## Shooting star

Thanks Penni

Had about 7 on right and 5 on left! Only 2 measuring 10mm all the rest small. Con said she was concerned with the numbers but persuaded her to let us continue as I am sure lots will disappear as a few become dominant. She has lowered my dose a bit and have a scan booked for Monday morning.

SS


----------



## penni_pencil

everything crossed for Monday for you xxx


----------



## JW3

SS - good luck        

Hi Penni


----------



## kdb

Good luck SS - the two that are 10mm are the main ones to focus on.  Keep positive ++++++++


----------



## JW3

KD - gosh thought I was seeing things then - wow congratulations                          

I am so chuffed for you, good luck for your scan & the next nine months


----------



## kdb

LOL, thanks honeybee    I had a pretty nighmareish 2ww and didn't really feel like I could contribute much as an FF so was keeping quiet on the threads.  But, last Sunday we got a HUGE surprise    Scan is 7th December    


Take care of yourself (and Ben!) in the snow xoxoxo


----------



## JW3

That is fabulous news - I will remember to check your diary to see how your scan goes        

7th is DHs birthday so he has booked all next week off work and we are going to have some great family time    He can't wait because he is down in London tomorrow and will have to contend with the tube strike    he doesn't really know how to do the tube, he is totally out of his depth in London


----------



## penni_pencil

KD - WOHOO Welldone you!        

What a lovely early xmas pressie for you  WOHOO So chuffed....  everything crossed for your scan on 7th Dec, Im sure it will all be ok... How you been feeling?

xxx


----------



## Shooting star

Kdb - That is amazing. How fantastic. Well done.  

I had scan on monday and there were 3 follicles at 15.5mm. Told to take menopur dose on Tuesday to let them get a little bigger then triggerer on Wednesday morning. Did that yesterday and have been busy with the BMS all week. I am in alot of pain as I type so I think I am ovulating now. Doing things slightly differently this time. Started asprin this morning and start progesterone pessaries tomorrow evening. So just started the dreaded 2ww. Really hoping I can join Kdb with a pg before Christmas. Test date 16th December.

Hi to everyone else and those little ones. Their first Christmas will be really exciting I am sure.

SS


----------



## penni_pencil

SS - Good luck! Everything crossed for you... I got my BFP this time last year aswell, so I think its a lucky lucky time!  Sending you all the luck in the world so you can have an early christmas pressie

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Patches

Wow Penni - can't believe it was a whole year ago! It probably seems much longer for you though!

KD - *so* *so* happy for you!!!!!

SS - good luck with the 2ww - I really hope this is the one for you 

Nothing from me so I won't bore you with that - but I set up a thread for hypothalamtic amenorrhoea (I really wish I had a condition I could actually spell) in case any of you would like to join us. It's at http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=250998.new#new
Don't worry if you don't actually have HA but identify with some of the symptoms - I wondered if you might like to pop over Jenny? Only if it would be helpful, of course.

xxx


----------



## penni_pencil

Patches, nice one on the thread, great idea! I think I'll join anyway just to get some more info on it, cheers 
Is everyone ready for xmas

xxx


----------



## JW3

Patches    good idea on the thread, I will check it out later


----------



## Shooting star

Hi All

How is everyone doing with the Christmas shopping?

I am due to test on Thursday but quite confused this time round. Con has me taking low dose asprin daily and using progesterone pessaries. I usually experience sore boobs after triger injection until it wears off but this time it has not worn off. Does anyone know if the pessaries could be causing it? I also assume AF will not arrive even if I am not pregnant, until after I stop using the pessaries. I have never usd them during 2ww so any advice welcome.

SS


----------



## kdb

Hi SS, have been thinking about you!     

*Usually* the pessaries withhold AF however some women still bleed before OTD and while they are on progesterone support (usually indicates not enough prog support, or possibly anti-progesterone antibodies so gestone would be rec'd).

You can get s/e from the pessaries too, which are confusing because they are similar to pg symptoms - eg, swollen (.Y.), etc.

It is REALLY hard not to symptom spot during the 2ww... let's hope that your sore boobs are a +ve sign   

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## JW3

SS - good luck, hope the extra measures do the trick        

KD      so lovely to see your ticker


----------



## kdb

LOL, thanks Jenny.  Some days I stare at it for ages!!!      How are you and Ben getting on?  Must be exciting getting ready for his first Xmas!

Have been meaning to ask you re; exercise during pregnancy - you saw a PT who was clued up about it, didn't you?  My clinic is saying don't do any abs, or anything that involves straining.  Well, everything I used to do at the gym involved straining!!!

I want to be in good physical condition for the birth, so the thought of just walking on the treadmill for fitness really worries me.  I have already lost muscle mass since stopping the gym two months ago


----------



## JW3

KD - I did lots of weights with my arms most of which are totally safe and boxing as well as being on the bike in the gym.


----------



## Shooting star

Hi ladies

I am 13 days post ov and tested BFN. If its the same tommorrow, which I think it will be, I guess I should stop taking the progesterone and wait for AF. Not sure what to do really as I have never used progesterone in 2ww before and con is on holiday.

SS


----------



## JW3

SS - don't think the progesterone will do you any harm it will just delay AF.  I think I would keep taking it until I spoke to the consultant


----------



## Shooting star

Official Test day today and BFN. Gutted really. Con on hols for another 10 days so will test again toorrow to make sure and stop pessaries tomorrow. Then wait for AF and start again. Really thought it might have worked tis time.

SS


----------



## JW3

SS       so so sorry, its so hard going through this every month


----------



## kdb

SS, sending you some extra special


----------



## Shooting star

Thanks girls

I must be one of the only people on the thread not pg now so I guess its got to happen soon! At least thats what I am telling myself. Decided to contiue with pessaries until Sunday just to be sure. That will mean I wont be too far through next cycle when con returns from holidays.

Kdb - how you getting on symptom wise?

Jenny + Penni- what are you getting your little people for Christmas

SS


----------



## JW3

SS - I am well impressed with your positive attitude     we are all rooting for you on here, hope this is the month coming up     

I have bought Ben a helicopter, that's it as he is getting loads from his grandparents    DH said I couldn't buy anything    as if


----------



## penni_pencil

SS - So sorry it was a BFN  Like jenny said, Im impressed with the PMA, keep it up, its what you need to get you through it  It WILL happen for you, the waiting seems forever, but it will eventually happen for you xxx Im hoping the new year brings you everything you wish for xxx

Sorry ive been awol, I was hit with a viral infection and a chest infection on top of it.... been bad for 3 weeks now, and only just starting to come back to the land of the living  1st week I wasnt too bad, 2 week, DP was off work so he had Lexie, and then the grandparents took their turn....gutting cos i couldnt look after her myself, feels like I've missed so much 

KD - How are things going? When's your scans? 

Jenny - we haven't brought her much, its not worth it at their age.. we got her a waterbabies course, and she loves it 

Hi everyone else I've missed

xxxx


----------



## JW3

Hi Penni    waterbabies sounds great, I am going to try to book Ben some lessons next week


----------



## Shooting star

Hi All

Just wanted to wish everyone a very HAPPY CHRISTMAS and a New Year where all our dreams and prayers come true.

SS


----------



## kdb

Indeed!

Happy Christmas everyone xoxoxo


----------



## penni_pencil

Happy Christmas Everyone xxx


----------



## JW3

Merry Xmas and Happy New Year everyone


----------



## Shooting star

Hope everyone had a good Christmas.

Got tracking scan booked for Wednesday - day 12  Was rather hoping I would be pg by Christmas but there is an outside chance I might be pg by the new year I suppose! Trying to think positive

This is cycle number 6 and we have now been trying for no.2 for nearly 2 years.

SS


----------



## JW3

SS - Hoping you have a lovely New Year & good luck for the scan on Wed          you are doing so well keeping going with the OI, it is so hard     

Penni - hope you had a lovely Xmas


----------



## penni_pencil

SS - Good luck for scan today xxxx

we did thanks Jenny, how about you guys?

how is everyone else getting along?

xxx


----------



## JW3

Penni - we have had a great xmas, thanks


----------



## Shooting star

Hi ladies

Thanks for the encouragement.

Had d12 scan yesterday which showed 3 follies at 11, 12 and 15mm. I have another scan tomorrow morning, d14 so hoping I will be ready to use trigger injection then. 

Really, really praying this will work this time     

SS


----------



## penni_pencil

That is great news, follies are looking good xxx  Everything  crossed or you xxx


----------



## Shooting star

Thanks

Fridays scan showed follicles had grown to 14,15,17mm. had trigger lunchtime today. Due to test on 16th. Start progesterone and asprin on Monday.

Con told me I can only do this cycle and one more if we have to and then I need to do IUI. Really worried. If we are going to go more invasive and expensive is it worth moving straight to IVF if the time comes? Although I am not sure I could cope with either. I cant even manage a smear.

Really need this cycle to work.

SS


----------



## smileybunny

Hi SS,

Just thought I would hop back on this board with a bit of reassurance. Firstly wishing you lots and lots and lotd of babydust and luck for this cycle xxxxxxxxx
I had reached the point of not being allowed any more OI last month and was referred to IUI, soooo scared about the whole invasion and pain etc. However, after 3 weeks of follicle growing we had the proceedure on Christmas eve and I can honestly say I hardle felt a thing, slight twinge for a split second and all over, I am due to test on 7th Jan.

I really hope for you you don't have to go again and that this cycle works for you, you ahve been through so much. But please don't be scared of the next stges it sounds much worse than it is xxxxx 

AFM - if this cycle doesn't work I ahve to go in for a lap as they found a polyp and my right tube has blocked itself again! Luckily the one dominant folly was on the left.....phewwweeeee! We are just trying to decide whether to go through anymore or to move on, its been 5 long years!
Happy New Year to ALL

Smiley
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## penni_pencil

SS - congrats on being on 2WW, only a few days left until test day YAY  Good luck, I have everything crossed for you that this works 

I know the feeling about giving up, I thought about it, but then luckily 5.5years later it worked! and there are other options after IUI, we did IVF in the end and that worked for us..but... after 7th Jan you won't need to think about giving up 

xxx


----------



## Shooting star

Smiley - Thank you for the encouragement. Its good to know that IUI might not be as bad as I think. I really hope you are successful and get a late Christmas present on the 7th when you test. Sorry to hear about the polyp. Things are never easy are they, but glad it was not on the side you ovulated from. Let us know how you get on.

Penni - Thanks, I hope this cycle works but will just have to see what happens. I don't test until the 16th so a bit of a wait yet. It's Smiley who tests on the 7th. Lets hope we both get good news this month.

Hope everyone else is well.

Kdb - How are you getting on?

SS


----------



## JW3

Smiley    good luck I really hope this is the one that works for you        

SS    hope the 2ww is going ok


----------



## Patches

Hi all!

I haven't been on here for a bit, but have been thinking about you all   So sorry December's tx didn't work, SS, but I really hope this is the one for you. At least you know you have a really good response to the drugs. Good luck to Smiley too - are you testing today?!

Glad you all had nice Christmasses - ours was good too. I wasn't really looking forward to lots of baby stuff (all our parents are obsessed with being grandparents though luckily they don't ask us about it!), but it was made easier by the fact that I was pretty certain I'd just o'd on my own at last for the second time. AF started a couple of days ago, so a BFN, but I'm still just *so* glad to be cycling on my own, plus I seemed to have an ok luteal phase which can be a problem when recovering from hypothalamic amenorrhoea. I'm hoping this cycle will be a bit shorter (last one was 67 days to ov!). The doc was really pleased with my progress, and wanted to hold off doing anything for a bit. We're seeing him again at the end of Feb when we'll talk about trying clomid again but if I've got more regular I'd like to keep trying au naturel for a bit.

I hope that doesn't sound tactless when I know other people are having a rough time - I've definitely been there myself. We're still a *really* long way away from a BFP, but a hell of a lot closer than we've been before which is helping me to feel a lot more positive.

I hope it's not a rude question, but are you thinking of a second one at any time, Penny and Jenny? I hope that you're feeling better, Jenny, and that the winter illnesses haven't been knocking you for six. xxx


----------



## JW3

Patches    Hi, great news about ov'ing    unfortunately we are not thinking of a second one for a while yet    I would love another little baby but I'm really not sure I could cope with the work of having two just now.  It really is as hard as people tell you.  Also there is no room in our house.  And TMI coming    but DH is not up for any BMS, I think the combination of the months of clomid/OI plus seeing the birth have totally put him off, so there is absolutely zero chance due to that    I think we are going to leave it a while and we know we are risking it that we might not be able to have any more but we are so happy with Ben I really don't feel we need to have any more to have a happy life.  I am 34 this month    , so if we have more tx then maybe there is less chance of it working now.  Plus DH has said absolutely no more tx and I don't reckon there is much chance of a natural, I have gone on the pill to help regulate my hormones (and to avoid any accidents - I'll be lucky    ) and have not had any AFs yet    I think I might have  another ovarian cyst as my tummy is really bloated but I can't be bothered with any more hospital visits so haven't been to GP yet.  I am so sick of PCOS


----------



## penni_pencil

patches...excellent news on oving! lets hope this next cycle isnt a long for you xxxgood luck!  Everyone asks me this question, and I have no real answer and I don;t know the answer the myself LOL  I just don't know. It is hard work, and its constant. Like Jenny said, Im not sure I could cope with 2!  I have been to see my consultant for a check up about my hormones, and they reckon IVF if we wanted another.  I told them we want to start straight away, only because they said my next appt would be in a years time if we didnt LOL I wanted the tested done on my hormones so I knew where I stood, but it is looking likely IVF would have to be done again as she said to me to contact them.  I couldnt afford IVF again anyway now as we've been using our savings to live on since Ive not been working. Im reallly happy with Lexie, I couldnt wish or anything more after what we went through to get her.  Its sooo hard to carry on isnt it when treatment doesnt work, but honestly, its all worth it iin the end xxx


----------



## smileybunny

Hi all hope u r doing well, still holding on in there ss sending lots of hugs xxxxxxxx

Patches fab news about ov keep positive one step nearer!

Afm sadly bfn yesterday clinic have said this is defo a bfn and af should turn up soon delayed due to cyclogest. Feel a bit numb at the mo. Consultant appt next week to decide next move what with polyp and blocked tube and hubby low count ( 8 million were used is this low!?!) feels a bit like too much to battle against!

Ahhhhh well onwrds any advice hugely appreciated 
Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Shooting star

Smileybunny - So sorry about your BFN, its so disappointing isn't it. Do you think the con might suggest IVF because of tubes, sperm etc? Really hope you get good advice and a clear plan for moving forward.

Penni and Jenny - I felt exactly as you both do after Ethan was born and did not think I could cope with two but once he turned a year things got significantly easier and that yerning came back. The older he gets the stronger my desire for another. One of the strangest things for me after having Ethan after many years of tx was that people had unrealistic expectations of me just because I wanted the baby so much. They expected me to be able to cope with everything, not be affected by sleep deprevation and never be stressed or unhappy. I ended up with post natal depression, partly I think due to the expectations that I should be happy and cope like wonder woman at all times. I actually had a few sessions of counselling and it was the first time anyone ever gave me permission to feel like any other mother. By the time Ethan was a year things were a lot easier and I was raring to start again. It is nearly 2 years now though since starting to try for no,2 and finding it really hard.

Patches - Sorry about your recent BFN but glad your body seems to be doing the right thing on its own and you are seeing little improvements each month.

I saw Kbd posting on another board the other day and she seems to be doing well.

I am now on day 6 of 2ww and symptom spotting as usual. After many years of this I know there is very little point as most things usually mean nothing and if they do it is impossible to know what!!!

SS


----------



## penni_pencil

Smiley - so sorry it was a BFN  Please don't give up, there are other options..... you can do IVF and/or ICSI....and they both work   I know its hard at the moment, and I hope you do find the strength to continue xxx  Im glad your appt is next week to go through it all, saves you waiting around xxx

SS - Thanks for letting us know about KD..... Im glad everything is working out for her  I bet you feel like tx has taken over your life again  Keep in there, we never know until we pee on that stick, and im keep things crossed for you xxx


----------



## Shooting star

Thanks Penni - who would have thought how much attention we pay to a bit of pee on a stick!!!

SS


----------



## kdb

I'm here! I'm here!! Still reading and lurking - sorry for not posting much  Been quite knackered lately with a chest infection and last week trying to get organised with clinic and immunes appts and scripts for meds, etc, oh and researching the flu jab  yes, no, do I, don't I, eeek..

Penni, how lovely to see your pic - in my mind you had short dark hair but that's only because I know a Penni in Sydney who looks like that. But actually you're a wild blonde!!!

Dr Patches - hi sweetpea - got your email - I owe you a reply, but it is uber-grand that your cycles are kicking-ing. Totally understand you wanting to try without tx; I was exactly the same - felt like I was betraying my body by starting IVF just as my natural ov seemed to be coming back (turns out my tx was delayed by several months anyway, by which time I was well and truly ready to throw the kitchen sink at TTC!).

Jenny - sorry things are tricky with you and DH at the moment. I guess it is hard for dads to feel as involved when they are at work most of the time. Obviously I am no supernanny but does your DH get some one-on-one time with Ben? Then that gives him some time with B on his own, and also gives you a break? Thanks for being so honest re; the BMS! I am freaking out about episiotomies and tears, etc (sounds daft I know but always thought I'd have twins and a caeser!) and the effect on BMS (not that I am a nympho but more for my poor long-suffering DH!)... ouch.

SS -    ++++++++++++++++++++++ Keep positive!!!!!!!!! Symptoms are nothing except mind games!

That is *really *interesting what you say about feeling the pressure not to be -ve about motherhood with Ethan, due to fert tx. Really glad the counselling helped  . The thing that drives me nuts is when friends complain on ** about how busy / stressed / tiring their lives are due to their kids, which they CHOSE to have. I certainly don't plan to broadcast my feelings like that!

Smiley - with a blocked tube and male factor I would (sorry for being blunt) skip IUI if suggested to you and go straight for ICSI. IUI success rates are low at the best of times (13-15%). Obviously it's a personal decision (and financial too unless NHS) and your consultant will make an informed recommendation, but I ummed and erred about IUI v IVF and now regret the time spent on IUI which I believe is fundamentally too hit and miss in it's approach - unless the woman has no probs and it is literally just male factor. (Having said that, if ICSI freaks you out then IUI can be seen as a stepping stone, iykwim... but as you're already used to jabbing yourself for OI then it's not such a jump to ICSI. Egg collection is a breeze, and ET no diff to IUI basting.)

That's it from me - had intralipid drip today so feeling a bit tired and really should log off. Think I may have made the nurse sick though as I baked a cake last night (first ever sponge - but Patches I was v disappointed - weird recipe where you chuck everything in and just mix it? didn't feel right) but there were some undercooked bits in it... I did warn her, but not sure she avoided them... and as she was leaving she said her tummy felt a bit odd 

xoxoxo


----------



## Patches

Hi all!

So glad things are going well, kd  Which way did you go with the flu jab? I know my dad (who's a paediatrician) recommends it but that's without the extra factors of IVF and immunes and so on. Is the NHS recommending it early in pregnancy? My sister just had it at about 4 months. 

I'd also imagined you with dark hair, Penny - lovely to see a picture!

Thanks for being so honest about the bms, Jenny - I bet loads of people are in that position and don't like to say. I hope it's not getting you down too much - I guess as long as you're still close in other ways then it doesn't need to matter. It's lovely that you and Penny both say that having even just one is great, especially if going for a second is going to be difficult. I hope that the hormonal problems get fixed ok too. I can completely sympathise with not wanting to go near a doctor for a while!

Really sorry about the bfn, Smiley - I hope you're doing ok.

SS - have you tested yet? 

Thank you for all the nice wishes on my natural cycles. I'm back to waiting for the next one now, though it's nice to have a break from symptom spotting for a couple of weeks! I'm just hoping for a cycle nearer 50 than 60 plus days this time! If this one doesn't get anywhere then I might go back to clomid just to shorten things up - I'm also aware of the clock ticking...


----------



## Shooting star

Patches - I am due to test on Sunday. Have been having odd pains since yesterday. Using progesterone pessaries so if not pg then it will probably delay AF for a few days, last month AF arrived 4 days after test day.

Con has said I can only have one more OI cycle after this one and then would have to move on to IUI but not too sure about that. Have a review appointment on the 4th Feb with my con to discuss the way forward. Really hope this cycle works but with the pains I am not that hopeful.

Hi to everyone else

SS


----------



## JW3

SS         good luck praying for you that this is going to be the one

Patches     hope your cycles continue to regulate     

Smiley     

KD    so glad things are going well.  I agree with what you say re ********, I dont' put anything about Ben on there as some people just put the most ridiculous things about their kids without thinking about others feelings.  Also I thought what will Ben think when he is older and maybe all this stuff is still floating about on the internet?  The episiotomy sounds a lot worse than it is, with the epidural I had no idea that it had happened and I am all ok now    (plus I know it is all in working order now as had a lovely romantic evening with DH last week when we were on holiday    )

Penni    lovely pic, you don't look anything like I'd imagined either   

Jenny xx


----------



## Shooting star

Hi All

Right, I am really nervous about this. I honestly cant remember if this is 13 or 14 days post ovulation but I got a very faint positive this morning on a cheep supermarket test. I did the only other test I had in the house which was another cheep test from a different supermarket. I will test again tomorrow morning on a clear blue digital. Nervously happy, just hoping its not the trigger injection it is picking up, however that is usually out of my system by day 10 post ovulation.

SS


----------



## kdb

Aaaaaaahh!!!  SS - trigger stays in system only 7 days so it won't be that!

Get a pack of First Response non-digital ones too - the pg line comes up instantly.

Oooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh      !!!!!


----------



## penni_pencil

quick post Ill catch up later..... Good Luck SS....soooo hoping its a BFP for you.....xxxx let us know as soon as you can xxx


----------



## Shooting star

Hi ladies

I did a clear blue digital and it came up 'PREGNANT 2-3' in less than a minute!!!  I am now convinced it is a BFP.   
Thanks for all the positive thoughts and prayers, they obviously worked.

Now for the tricky bit. I need any advice I can get. I suffer from hypopituitarism which no one seems to know anything about but it means that I do not produce any of the reproductive hormones on my own. With my DS, (before diagnosis) I had a terrible pregnancy with lots of bleeding and near MC written all over my notes. I also failed to get any contractions because I do not produce oxitocin and produced no milk at all because I dont produce prolactin either. I am convinced that my condition caused the difficult pregnancy and its a miracle DS made it through. 

I know from the few articles on the internet that all hypopituitarism pregnancys are high risk but GP will not do anything at all (saw him this morning) He said wait for my 12wk scan and talk about it then. I could have hit him and then he said just go away and dont worry, its not good for you!  

I text con with the news yesterday but will ring her later. I am still using the progesterone pessaries morning and evening and taking low dose asprin. Is there anything else anyone thinks I should push for. I asked my GP to contact my endocrinologist but he said no.

I still have the routine appointment booked with my con on the 4th Feb, when I would be 6+3. Should I just wait for that? I dont know what to do.

Any help or ideas greatfully received

SS


----------



## penni_pencil

SS -  WOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Well done you! thats fantastic news! What a way to start 2011 YAY xxx

I was diagnosed withUnexplained partial hypopituitarism with hypogenadotrophic hypogonadism, and transient secondary hypothyroidism.  I was really worried about my hormones not working when I got pg, and like you, hit brick walls and wass told they will work now??  I have to say I managed to produce milk ok and my pregnancy luckily was plain sailing, apart from sickness for the 1st 14 weeks.  They told me I wasnt classed as high risk, so I sent a letter to dr Fitz-gibbon who 'd seen before and asked for him to see me and he did and he put me down as high risk   They didn't see me either until 20 weeks for my hormones checking on my throid.  its horrible isn't it as just want to see someone to put your mind at rest.

You could always ring your con and tell them and see if they advise to bring appt forward?

Are you getting an early 6/7 week scan or just the 12 week one?

Great news and congrats again....

xxxx


----------



## Shooting star

Thanks Penni

These people are not very helpful are they. 

I was going to ask my con to book an early scan for me when I see her on the 4th or do it then as I will be 6+3, although that may be too early. I think early scans are usually 7wks. I will speak to con in next couple of days and let you know what she says.

For now I am just going to enjoy the BFP, when it finally sinks in and I beleive it!!!!

SS


----------



## penni_pencil

I don't blame you, I bet you keep looking at the peeing stick 

xxx


----------



## kdb

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS SS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
       

You did it!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Re; your Qs... personally I would get an appt with your endocrinologist quick-smart.  Get a letter from him to give to your GP (make sure you get a copy) to ensure when they refer you to ante-natal you are classed as high risk.

You might be lucky at 6+3 to see a heartbeat - our clinic scans from then onwards.

Hooray!  I'm so happy for you!!!


----------



## Shooting star

Thanks kdb, its exciting and terifying. Would really like to fast forward to 12wks! or at least 7wks!

I think seeing the endocrinologist is the best idea but I asked my GP to get me an appointment or refer me back but he refused. I see the endocrinologist every May for a review so I am on his books so to speak. Could I phone endocrinology and ask to speak to him directly? I doubt they would let me.

SS


----------



## penni_pencil

No they probably won't let you but you can call and speak to his PA and explain and ask that you want the appt brought forward.  although to be honest when i went to mine as it was scheduled in they just said ok you will see someone about your thyroid which your MW will sort out and we'll see you after you've had it.  Hope you can get one so you can ask all the questions you need xxx


----------



## kdb

Does your endo see private patients?  Mine does both NHS and private and I can get a private appt within a week.  It's not cheap but if it put your mind at ease....

My m/w was supposed to refer me to an endo at the hospital where I'm having my ante-natal care but I haven't heard anything from them yet, so am continuing to have my thyroid bloods done at the GP and then if I need advice on my dosage, etc my endo is happy for him to email me.

Otherwise my ante-natal has been great so far (two appts).  Just not sure the m/w understood the significance of me being hypothyroid as she kept saying "no, it's nothing to worry about"


----------



## JW3

SS    wow what fabulous news       I am thrilled for you.  Get in touch with your endo asap and explain the situation.  Have you seen a midwife yet?  If I was you I would maybe do anything to get seen by someone who is a bit more in the know about this, maybe see if your fertility consultant can do you a referral instead of the GP.

I saw Ben's heartbeat at 6 weeks    hope you can get a scan soon


----------



## smileybunny

Ss that is amazing news congrAtulations and lots of hugs well done you! You must be so excited and nervous, I agree with the other girls get straight on to yr consult and rest easy xxxxxxx

Afm well we had our consult last wek post iui and we have decided to take a bit of time out whilst we wait for our next phase, we have been told ivf is really our only option now as I responded so badly to oi and iui. Rubbish! However we have decided to go into the egg share scheme as the whole thought of helping someone else reach bfp whilst trying myself really makes me feel more positive. But scheemish about the whole ivf thing though to be honest! So now we are trawling the Internet for a holiday for lots of r n r before we start again in may. Now we have made the decision I feel a lot calmer, took it badly this time when af came not sure why!

Enough moaning from me!

Well done again ss lots of love xxx
Hope everyone else is doing well

Xxxxxx


----------



## Shooting star

Smileybunny - Sorry the IUI did not work. The egg share idea sounds good. In the mean time have you found any good holiday destinations.

Thanks for all the suggestions ladies. I could not get through to the endo con but did get hold of my fertility con who said just to continue progesterone pessaries and asprin. She said she would check with a colleague but that was all that was necessary at this stage. I will need to take some other things during the third trimester apparently. She is going to see me for a chat on the 4th of Feb and has booked me for a scan on the 8th Feb when I should be 7wks. She has said that in the mean time any strong pain or bleeding and she will see me straight away.

I also phoned GP surgery and said how disappointed I was with the consultation. The receptionist was very nice. Apparently despite promising to do so the GP had not booked me a booking in appointment or even recorded that I was pregnant.   She was lovely and found me a cancellation for tomorrow evening for the booking in appointment. That will get me on the system and give me a chance to have my concerns recorded. I feel a bit better now.

Its so scary, I just want it to be 7wks already. I keep thinking what if its a blighted ovum or something. Silly I know, just cant help it. Really praying     

SS


----------



## kdb

Sounds great SS   

Hope everything goes well with your booking-in appt!


----------



## JW3

Smiley     hope you find a great holiday   

SS    good luck for your booking in appointment, hope you get a lovely midwife


----------



## Shooting star

Hi All

Booking in appointment went well and I have my pregnancy pack. It was at my GP's with a 'healthcare assistant' but have an appointment with the midwife booked for 1st Feb when I will be 6+2. I had to fight for such an early appointment but they finally agreed.

Hospital also contacted me to cancel my appointment on 4th Feb and scan on 8th. Some complicated reason about clinics and consultants changing so waiting for new dates for those appointments.

SS


----------



## Shooting star

Hi All

Feeling really low as I have a bad cold and cant take anything. I hope its not effecting the baby. Still have not heard about a date for an early scan. Did another clear blue digital this morning which said 3+ so felt a bit better. So desperate to see little bean though.

Hope everyone else is ok

SS


----------



## kdb

Hi SS - don't worry about the cold - I had a bad cold for almost all of December and was fretting every time I coughed.  GP offered me ABs but I was gradually getting better, albeit incredibly slowly.  I felt like [email protected] but persevered with the honey & lemon drinks, gargling saltwater, eating Vit C foods (kiwifruit, strawberries, etc).


Pg women's immune systems are lowered anyway, in order for the body to accept the embryo, so what you're going through is very common.


Rest up, keep well hydrated, and stay ++++++++++


----------



## Shooting star

Thanks Kdb, that very reasuring. Is persistant aching and occassional stabbing pain through out the day, on just the left hand side of the abdomen normal?

SS


----------



## kdb

Hi SS - mine ranged from a heavy feeling to twinges so I *think* pretty much anything goes as the embie burrows in and the uterus starts to grow - it's too early to feel pain like that from an ectopic from what I know about them - but if you're really worried can you get to an EPU?  Best to put your mind at rest


----------



## Shooting star

Thanks kdb, they have eased off and I have not felt anything today, that of course worries me too - can't win!

SS


----------



## Shooting star

Hi ladies

Could not wait any longer so had a private scan this morning. According to LMP I should be exactly 6 weeks but I know I did not trigger until day 15 so cycle would have been longer than normal. She dated me as about 5 +2. She could see a pregnancy sac measuring 10mm with a yolk sac inside. She said it was too early to see a fetal pole or heart beat. She also found an area measuring 5mm which she said could be old blood or a second pregnancy sac. She said if it was the later she could not yet see a yolk sac and it was probably too small to develop if it was. She recommended a re scan in two weeks, when she said we should see a heartbeat. starting another 2ww!

SS


----------



## JW3

SS -     hope the cold is better    good news about the scan and good luck for the next one


----------



## cowhatgirl

Hello ladies

Well, I must firstly apologise for going AWOL.  As you can see from my signature, we were thrilled to welcome our baby daughter Tabitha into the world on the 5th November, but things have been so hectic since I've rarely logged onto FF (or any other website TBH!).

But after popping on tonight and scanning the board I was absolutely over the moon to see that there are 2 very special BFPs on here and I just had to send my congrats to KDB and SS.  I hope both your pregnancies go well and you remain in good health.  So delighted for you both.

Hi to everyone else. 
With love, CHG x


----------



## kdb

CHG, congratulations on becoming a mother!!!!!!!!!!      and welcome to the world, Tabitha   

xoxo


----------



## Shooting star

CHG - Congratulations, how exciting and what a lovely name. I am not surprised you have been too busy to log on!

Hi to everyone else.

SS


----------



## JW3

CHG - great news         congratulations, hope everything is going very well


----------



## Shooting star

Just a quick update from me. I had my official early scan Saturday morning. Mixed news really. I was dated at 6 + 5. They found twins but only one had a heartbeat. The first twin measured 8mm and had a strong heartbeat. The second had stopped developing at about 5 weeks. I did find this difficult as with my previous pregnancy it was twins and I lost one at about 7 weeks. Focussing on the positive though. I have one healthy looking bean and I know what a blessing that is and am very grateful. They have booked me another scan for 15th to check everything.

SS


----------



## kdb

Well done, SS - onwards and upwards!!!!!!!!!


----------



## penni_pencil

SS - That is brilliant news that you have one little fighting beanie..... it must be hard to hear that you have lost one aswell though, but as you say, you are blessed with the one, and focus on that now...congrats!  Keep us posted to how pregnancy is going

xxx


----------



## JW3

SS     Good luck for the 15th       

Hi everyone


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Ladies

Had a horrible day. Had scan at a different hospital than normal because the specialist consultant is there. Dated at 9wks, baby measured 23mm and heart beat 177bpm which is all good. However they spent ages looking at the screen before telling me anything and called in a 3rd sonographer and kept talking to each other and ignoring me. Basically they have found an unexplained mass in the pregnancy sac with the baby. They suggested several possibilities to each other and explained none to me, despite me asking. Phrases included 'prolapsed umbilical cord' or 'umbilical cord partially detatched from uterine wall' or 'partial molar pregnancy'. Finally showed me the screen and there is a mass of some description which shows on the one picture they printed because they forgot to print any for me. Talked to each other about whether to contact anyone but one said it was too early to do anything anyway so not to bother. Was given appointment for another scan in 4 weeks! PETRIFIED now.





















All I can do now is









SS


----------



## kdb

Good grief!  SS!!!  What an upsetting experience to go through - and what rotten support you had from the sonographers    Did they reassure you at all?  Considering all measurements, heartbeat, etc look good?

I would be insisting on a scan sooner than four weeks AND a telephone consultation ASAP to find out more about what the possible outcomes are - including looking for some reassurance.


----------



## penni_pencil

SS - I agree with KD, get your MW to get you an appt with someone who can explain it to you and get an earlier scan   Great news on HB and size though   Could the unexplained mass be the other pregnancy sac they found that hadn't grown? did they say they could see that aswell or not? did they even meantion that to you?

I can't totally understand how scared you must feel  I just hope the next 4 weeks goes quickly for you   Have you thought about going private and asking them?

xxx


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Ladies

No, they did not give any reassurance and said it could affect the pregnancy. I asked about the other sac and they claimed there was not one. Then i pointed it out on the screen and they agreed it was there. The mass as I saw it on the screen was definately in the pregnancy sac of the healthy twin. I was so upset by these horrible people yesterday that I just took it but today I was angry and militant. The hospital has a very poor reputation and I have had bad experiences there before so I decided to wipe my hands of them and never go back. 

Last night I phoned the hospital I am normally with and whose epu had scanned me a couple of weeks ago. I cried down the phone to the midwife and she was very sympathetic but said epu had closed for the day and to phone after 8.30 in the morning. The phone went at 8.10 this morning and the midwife said she had been so worried about me and how I had been treated that she had booked me in for a scan at 10am this morning. They also had a visiting senior sonographer from Kings in London and had asked her to fit me in. How kind was that! So I went and had internal scan as she said she wanted to look really closely. 45 mins later she said that although she could see some of the areas they were talking about she felt there was nothing to worry about and would not even have mentioned it if she had scanned. The mass she said looked very much like a simple loop in the umbilical cord that would undo if the baby turned around. The supposed molar pregnancy was in her opinion an area of old trapped blood within the uterine wall near where the babay had implanted and said it would either reabsorb or come out as light bleeding in the next couple of weeks. She said she was entirely happy that all was as ok as she could say as no one can guarantee but thatshe would have asked a consultant to look if she was at all worried. 

She asked if I would like some time to watch the baby and during those few minutes we saw it wiggle and move lots of times. She measured the resting heartrate as 177 and active at 181, fascinating. She said such early movement indicated there was developing neurological function and another positive sign. She spent ages finding a really good view of the baby that showed tiny arms and legs and even dark patches where the brain was developing.

She wrote a log report for me to give to the consultant at my next appointment and took loads of pictures at every angle posibble for the cons to see. She said 4 weeks was too long to wait and has me booked in for the 14th March which is 2 and half weeks away. She has requested a detailed check then. I was told to contact them if I did have any bleeding in the mean time but not to worry as they think it may happen and know what it is.

Two of the nicest, kindest people I have ever met and I feel much happier now. The praying worked.

Thank you for all your support

SS


----------



## penni_pencil

SS - WOW! im soo glad you contacted your MW and she sorted this out for you... thank goodness you got to see someone who knows what they are doing!  I would put a complaint into that other place for that other person who did the scan, its not on! How many other women have they scared to death with their guess work!

Im so pleased its all ok and even more pleased they are still keeping an eye on you! fantastic news!

xxx


----------



## Shooting star

Thanks Penni

Yes I am so releived. My top priority is to phone the good hospital and tell them how fantastic those 2 ladies were and my second job is a letter of complaint to the other hospital. You are so right, how many other people have they traumatised unnecessarily.

Like you say it is also very reassuring that they have said I can ring any time and not too long to wait until the next scan

How are you both doing?

SS


----------



## cowhatgirl

SS - so pleased to read your update this evening.  It's lovely to hear of people having positive experiences with health practitioners for a change.  And it really sounds as though your midwife and the sonographer went the extra mile for you - rightly so.

Keeping everything crossed that you have more reassuring news in 2 and a bit weeks.

CHG xx


----------



## kdb

GREAT news, SS


----------



## JW3

Hello everyone   

SS     I am so glad you managed to get sorted in the end and it all sounds very positive    Good luck for the 14th   

KD - hope you are feeling well, does it feel like its all going really fast now?   

CHG- hope you are getting on ok   

Penni - how are you doing?   

All ok here just been very busy recently studying very hard.  Not too long to go now though.  Ben is doing well, just having a nap   

Jenny xx


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Jenny

yes, hopefully everything is fine. Only 11 days to go until the scan

What are you studying? Glade Ben is doing well.

Hi to everyone else

SS


----------



## Shooting star

Hi All

Had a private 10wk scan on Saturday and everything was fine. Empty sac was still there but healthy twin was growing well, measured about 4cm with good heartbeat. Have my official 12wk scan next monday when I will be about 11+6. Just praying that everything will still be ok then and I may be able to relax a little. I forgot how stressful this is!

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

SS


----------



## penni_pencil

SS - Thats great news  Looking forward to reading your 12wk scan good news on monday xxx It is stressful, and they tell you not to get stressed! As if! LOL xxx


----------



## JW3

SS - good luck for Monday


----------



## kdb

Sounds as though everything is going great-guns, SS - enjoying seeing your little one again next week.   

Girls, I am starting to freak out a bit about prams... (we haven't bought anything for baby yet, but figure the pram is the priority).   

Any recommendations?

We missed the London baby show unfortunately - would've been a great oppty to try some out.  Am more than happy to go second-hand for the pram (but with a new car seat).


----------



## penni_pencil

Its a hard one!  I ended up with the maxi cosi loola.  I do really like it, but its heavy with the actual seat on, the frame is nice and light though for the car seat.  Its great for winter months though. I have now brought a obaby pink one as its really light with the seat on (can't remove it anyway) and you can use that from birth, but you can't attach a car seat  At least I don't think you can?) but, thats only good for summer days and wandering around shopping centres.

You need to look at what you want from a pram. Do you need lightweight? do you need it to fold down really small? do you need it for all tarrain? (can't spell LOL)  Then go to mothercare and get them to show you all their prams, but don't buy from there, you can get them much cheaper elsewhere, ie kiddicare, kiddisave etc.  If you have a local kiddicare or kiddisave, pop in there too. it is best to go and get advice from them first before you buy anything as they are really expensive, or can be.  Take your time deciding and looking, its easy to just go for the first one you like LOL I know I did, but to be fair, it was a good decision, apart from weight.  Its not just about getting it in and out the car, its pushing that and the baby weight too, so if your going for long hilly walkers, you don't need a really heavy chair to begin with  Ok when baby is tiny, but when they start growing, it gets harder and harder   We use our maxi cosi when Dad is with us, as he pushes, and I mainly use the obaby one, although we are mainly still using the car seat attached to the maxi cosi frame at the mo.

Another one my friend recommends is the quinny zappI think it is. its real light weight and can now recline, where it never used to. you can attach a car seat to it now aswell! bonus and use it from birth i think.. YAY one to look at for defo! I might look at it and sell my other two LOL

xxx


----------



## JW3

KD - I have the mothercare xcursion, It is great for walking out and shopping as is light and has v.large basket, only problem is that it is very big and would not fit into a boot smaller than a Ford Focus.  Ben has grown out of the car seat already though at 8 months with him being so big.  It goes both ways so Ben can look at me which is really good as he likes that.  (as I am a Yorkshire lass this is a good value option was just over £300 including pushchair, car seat, head huggers, footmuff and rain cover)


----------



## Shooting star

Kdb - we have a quinny zapp, although the old non reclining model, and it is really good in terms of being light weight and folds really small. In terms of a more substancial pram/buggy we have the 
i candy cherry. It has a light base which folds flat and you can attach pram, car seat or buggy top. Is a bit heavier with the buggy top but very useful.

Thanks everyone for all the encouragement for Monday, praying all will be ok. Will let you all know.

SS


----------



## mrshads

Hi Ladies x

New to the site and forgive me if I am posting in the wrong place or writing the wrong thing! Just feeling like I need a friend or two who are in the same boat really, long story short, been ttc for nearly 5 years, 3 years going to fertility nurse, several treatments. I seem to have trouble OV on my own. Had lap, hsg, polyp removed, cysts removed. 6 months of clomid = no response. January started gonal F with suprecur, cycle abandoned due to over stim. Now on puregon with suprecur and go back in for scan tomorrow ( every second day scans and blood work) and yesterday there were 3 follies, 2 @ 10 and 1 @ 11 so fingers crossed one grows and the other two dont so they do not abandon again.

Just feeling as if I am all alone and my best friend has just announced shes pregnant ( not meaning to ) with child number 3 by dad number 3,... so angry! I am going through the why me stage I think,....

Anyway,... anybody wanna talk or share their OI story with me feel free would be nice to hear from you!

XX


----------



## JW3

mrshads     welcome to the thread and tons of luck with your OI      

I also had puregon after clomid.  It took 5 goes with puregon but it really was worth it.  Stick with it & I hope this next one is the one that works for you        

will you be ok to go ahead if there are two follicles?  its so frustrating when you have to abandon isn't it?  Seems like such a waste of time    I will be thinking about you.

How are you managing all the appointments?  I found it quite difficult fitting them all in, also the clinic I was at was quite often running 1 hour late on appointments   

   sorry to hear about your friend it always seems to happen that way 

How come they changed you to puregon and how much are you on?  The one that worked best for me was starting high, I had 100IU for 3 days then drop down to 50IU.  When I started low on 50 then upped later I overstimmed.  I had never ovulated on my own before I had clomid.

This is quite a small thread so don't think there is anyone going through tx just now.

Anyone else out there reading who would like to join in?

Jenny xx


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Mrshads and welcome

I too dont ovulate naturally. I conceived my first child on my 4th cycle of clomid but when it came to trying for a second I had several cycles of clomid and responded really poorly. I was then put on menopur and Hcg trigger. I under stimmed on first 2 cycles and had to abandon. The next 4 cycles caused me to ovulate but all BFN. I was allowed to trigger with up to 3 follicles. I was on low dose which was increased as the days went on. I then had to take a 2 month break to give my body a rest. On my 7th cycle we started the drugs high and then reduced as necessary. I also took evening primrose for the first 10 days of the cycle and low dose asprin from day 16. I also used cyclogest pessaries from day 16 onwards. This resulted in my BFP. I conceived twins but lost one at about 6 weeks. I had my 12 week scan on Monday and my one little bean was doing really well. Ovulation induction really does work!

All the very best

SS


----------



## penni_pencil

Hiya Mrshads 


Yes theres a few of us on here now that have been through OI and been successful   we all stay on here as we've been close throughout each of our cycles and been there for each other, and for new people that come along to show it DOES work and help them through their journeys 


I too didnt OV naturally.  They tried me on clomid, havent a clue why when I don't have periods, which didnt work after 6 months of trying with it.  waste of time.  After 3 years of investigations and still not knowing exactly why, they let me start treatment. I did 3xOI, and on the 3rd I got PG, but sadly lost it, no HB at 6 weeks  I then went on to have my free IVF session from the NHS, which was a BFN, but wierdly I never had a period after it? then i paid for another OI, which was a BFN, and same again, no period (both times I had a lining of over 9mm).  Then I got investigated to why no bleed, but nothing came from it, they just said my body was obsorbing it back??.  we paid for another IVF, and got our BFP, but sadly m/c again  we went to see the m/c department to find out why, but after about 5 months waiting for results, they didn't know any reason, so we decided to try IVF again. we were told we could do OI, but having been through IVF before, and knowing that you would have a embryo there, we opted for that option (plus I'd have enough of BMS LOL), then strangly, just before we started IVF I had a natural period!!! Whoop whoop.... luckily they let me do IVF still, just change procotol slightly, and would you know it, got the BFP and live birth!  Took us 5.5 years to get there.


OI does work, and if i hadn't of had my free IVF session, I'd of carried on with OI.


I know what you mean about your best mate, it was happening all around me too, all my friends were either pg or had babies.  its so hard isnt it to keep smiling and saying how wonderful it is, whilst hurting on the inside   You can post all your thoughts on here as we all feel the same as you! LOL


I hope you can still keep posting on here, would be lovely to read your posts and see how your going and offer support and encouragement to you 


Do you have to pay for your treatment or are they funding it for you?


SS - Absolutely fantastic news! How you been?


jenny - hello! hows things? hows little ben?


KD - how you getting along?


xxx


----------



## JW3

Hi Penni    Ben is doing really well, he will be nine months next week and has just started to get to a really clingy stage, he is wanting to cuddle with me all the time and no one else.  It is lovely, but impossible to get anything done.  It is going so fast but I still have days when I think is this little person really ours for keeps and I'm not sure I believe it    Hope that Lexie is doing really well


----------



## kdb

Girls, thank you ever so much for your advice re; prams.  DH *seems* to be agreeable to trying a few out in John Lewis / Mothercare this weekend, if I bribe him with Sunday brunch in Covent Garden!


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Kdb

How did the pram shopping and brunch in Covent Garden go?!

SS


----------



## kdb

LOL... home from looking at prams... OMG      Sadly the one that was my favourite (Mothercare Xcursion - same as Jenny!) is too big for the boot of DH's car (Mini).  (It might fit in my car boot but my car is as old as the hills and I prefer driving DH's!)


If we put half the backseat down in the Mini it would fit, sticking through from the boot, but I am guessing there are probably rules that say you should have something like that in the backseat next to a baby in a car seat?


Only went to Mothercare as I was knackered after an hour there - I think someone mentioned John Lewis as having a good range to try?


As for brunch - that was going to be tomorrow but tbh I think I would rather catch up on some sleep!  Still quite jet-lagged from my NZ trip.


How is your weekend going?  Bummer that it has turned cold again...


----------



## Shooting star

Kdb - shame your favourite pram would not fit in the car, probably best not to have such a large item on the back seat with baby! We had a good weekend. It was DS's 3rd birthday in the weeek and we went to see DH's family in Sussex today and weather was lovely. We took little one on a steam train and he loved it.

Hi to everyone else

Mrshads - How is everything going?

SS


----------



## Cay23

Hi ,

I just wanted to introduce myself to you all and tell you a bit about my story so far...

My husband and I started ttc our first in January 2009 and I had irregular cycles. After a cycle lasting over 80 days, I went to my doctor who gave me blood tests and referred me for an ultrasound and my husband for a SA. All the tests came back fine, but with a raised LH level. So, no problems to speak of... Because of the long cycles, I was referred to a community gynaecologist who sent me for an HSG and a hysteroscopy both of which also came back all clear. I was then prescribed 50mg Clomid, which I initially got for 6 cycles. All cycles resulted in a BFN. We went back to the gynaecologist who gave me another 6 cycles worth and in the meantime referred us to Addenbrookes in Cambridge. Two years after we had begun ttc, we went for our appointment and the consultant decided to give me a diagnosis of PCOS. 

Because I had taken almost 12 months of Clomid, we have now been referred for Ovulation Induction. I started spotting yesterday and the cramps over the last couple of days told me AF was on her way, so I phoned the hospital yesterday afternoon. They said they have got room for us this cycle so the first appointment is for Friday morning. They'll do the first internal u/s, a blood test and supervise me doing the first injection before giving me the 'drugs' and booking next weeks appointments. I'm feeling down that this Clomid cycle didn't work, but after all this time, I hadn't got my hopes up too much anyway. At least we're not hanging around waiting for the next treatment to start and I'm feeling positive about the OI.  

Thanks for reading


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Cayenne

Just wanted to wish you all the best with this cycle. Despite the injections I found OI easier than clomid in terms of side effects etc. There are also plenty of success stories on here from OI and I think the close monitoring and scans really help.

SS


----------



## SuziDee

Hi everyone,
I just wanted to come in and say hi....  

I'm at the end of day 2 of an induced cycle (I have not had a cycle in almost 2 years as I am peri menopause) to check how think the lining of my womb will go. I am on 2mg of Estrofem 3 times a day.

So, I am feeling ratty and have a lot of hot flushes.   Anyone else feel like this?

Suzi Dee


----------



## penni_pencil

Hi Cayenne - Everything crossed for this cycle of OI for you, its not as bad as sounds and the injections come easy after doing just a couple  Like SS said, lots of success stories on here for OI 


Suzi -  I can't advise on the side effects as I didn't take those drugs you have been given  What do those ones do? I see from your profile you are off to prague for treatment, how you feeling about that?


SS - how are things? are you starting to enjoy you pg now? 


Hello everyone else! hope everyone is well and enjoying the start of our sunshine coming


x x x


----------



## Shooting star

Penni - I am trying to relax and enjoy but still worry quite alot! Did have a scare on Tuesday which resulted in going to EPU. Had scan and all was fine and I am 14+3 with a confirmed due date of 26th Sep.

Suzi - Welcome. I had not heard of the drug you are taking is it oral or injectable. I did not have any symptoms when on menopur really but loads when I was on clomid and the hot flushes used to be horrible, especially at night. I hope they pass for you soon.

Cayenne - How are things going today?

Jenny - How are you doing and how is little one sleeping?

Kdb - How long are you going to keep working for? I am trying to decide when I will want to start mat leave. (at least thats what I think about when I am feeling nice and optamistic!)

SS


----------



## JW3

Cayenne & Suzi - welcome   

Cayenne     sorry about the clomid not working     the success rates are better for OI so hope that this one works for you        I also had less side effects with injectables so hope it is better for your too   

Suzi - sorry I did not thave that drug either.  Good luck    

SS    Hi how are you feeling?  Ben is ok at sleeping although just recently has been up in the night because he has got himself into crazy positions in the cot that he can't get out off    we really have to make sure to get him in the sleeping bag each time to get him to sleep through - only problem is he is so tall he will be grown out of them soon    I am doing ok slowly getting back to normal   

Hi Penni   

KD - hope you are doing well


----------



## Cay23

Hi! Thank you for the warm welcome   Well, I had my scan yesterday morning and all was fine - the lining was the right size for my CD and there were no cysts on my ovaries.  Then I was given a pack which looks like a lunch box with the injection pen, record booklet, sharps bin and some antiseptic wipes in. The nurse once again showed me how to do the injections using a dummy injection pen. They're starting me on 50ius daily of 'Puregon' and they gave me a box with 5000iu of 'Pregnyl' when the time comes for it. I had to ring back in the afternoon for my blood results - my estradiol was 166, which apparently is fine - and I booked an appointment for next Friday's scan. Last night I did my first injection!!! I was feeling very nervous and had it all laid out on the table with a glass of wine as a 'reward'! My DH was beside me reading the instructions and helping me out with moral support! I have to say that it didn't hurt anywhere near as much as I was expecting, and less than the blood tests that morning (they had 3 goes at trying to get my blood!)! It stung when I used the antiseptic wipe, so I probably won't be using those next time! I think I built it all up in my head and the anticipation of it made me worry far more than I needed to! I feel very brave and proud of myself... still feeling a bit anxious about doing it again this evening though but I'm sure the more I do it the easier it will get!!  

xx


----------



## penni_pencil

SS - Oh no... im so glad everything was ok though   Hopefully your little'n will kick you sooner rather than later and that will help you too 


Cayenne - weldone for doing your injections!  Have you got your pregnyl in the fridge?  I was on menopur and no side effects for me, I think a few of the other girls were on the same as you.  They take it real slow on the 1st cycle so they can see how your body reacts to the drugs, at your next scan they will decide whether to increase/decrease the drugs, or if your luckly, go for it! LOL  Everything crossed for this cycle for you   Get your wine out ready for your reward again later LOL as soon you might not be able to! LOL


jenny - Oh bless him, lexies just in her next size up sleeping bag and its hughe! LOL She's really come on since being born small, and shes now average height and weight rather than being on the small side LOL


Suzi - how you getting on? 


KD - is all good with you still? you enjoying your pg?


x x x


----------



## JW3

Cayenne    well done on your first injection and good luck         I was always on between 50 and 100IU puregon but it is a low dose (I was only on half-tablets of clomid previously as well as overstimmed several times)  they can pick it up quite quick though if you don't respond much and I hear the slower your follicles grow the better    the injections do get really easy.  Its the trigger that is the tricky one   

Penni - lovely to hear about Lexie, I bet she seems huge now


----------



## Cay23

Penni - Let's hope I won't be able to drink the wine soon  , it'd be about time lol. Yes, the top shelf of the fridge now looks like a shelf in the pharmacists!!

Jenny - Did you find you got headaches on Puregon? I seem to have had a constant dull headache just across my eyes since I started the injections. I've got quite a busy week (I'm involved in amateur dramatics and we're doing a show this week), but I wondered if headaches are a side effect of the Puregon rather than me rushing around!? I was reading the instructions for the trigger, and decided to put them back in the box and read it when the time comes!!!


----------



## JW3

I can't remember headaches specifically.  When I overstimmed I got this kind of tingley feeling and I was very bloated.  My advice is to drink lots of water.  The good thing with puregon is it doesn't stay in your system like clomid so once you have had the trigger you shouldn't feel any side effects after that.  With the trigger I always made sure I was at home and got a tray out with all the stuff on.


----------



## Cay23

Hi girls! I'm feeling a little bit excited...    I had my second u/s at the hospital yesterday and I now have 6 follicles on my right ovary and 5 on my left. Because they are all growing nicely, they don't want me to up the Puregon dose. My endometrium now measures 5.8mm. They said they need it to be at least 8mm for it to sustain a pregnancy, so it's getting there quite quickly! It's fascinating to see it all on the scan. Because it's grown 5mm in 7 days, then it should be about 8mm on Monday, which is when I've got the next appointment... at 8.15am  !!


----------



## JW3

Cayenne - that is great news about your lining    my clinic have told me that it is possible to get a bfp with a lining of only 6 so you are already there already    sounds like it is going to be great    will be thinking positive for your follicles, hope you get 1 or 2 fabulous ones      good luck for Monday


----------



## penni_pencil

Cayenne - Great news its working !  Looking forward to your Monday post   how are you feeling on the meds?


x


----------



## Cay23

Hey girls - great news! I went for a scan this morning and my lining is now at least 6mm and I have a follie on my L which measures 17mm! I am sooo excited!  I phoned the hospital this afternoon and they've now given me my schedule, which is to do my HCG (Pregnyl) shot tomorrow at 10pm, have progesterone bloods on the 26th and take a HPT on the 4th May. I have been feeling ok on the meds thanks, Penni  , just no different to normal really. I just can't believe it's so far so good! I don't know what I'm going to do between now and tomorrow night! As you suggested Jenny, I'll get a tray ready with it all on - just want it to hurry up now so I can get it done!


----------



## penni_pencil

WOHOO Absolutely fantastic news Cayenne!  I bet you're really excited!  Lots of BMS for you the weekend then LOL Have you got it all planned out? LOL x x x Great news for the friday! x


----------



## JW3

Great news tons & tons of luck for this cycle Cayenne


----------



## Shooting star

Cayenne - Just read back over your eventful last few days. It all sounds really good. I guess you must be in the 2ww now. How are you feeling?

Jenny and Penni - How are you both doing?

Has anyone heard from kdb recently, I have not seen her posting anywhere?

AFM - I had another scare on Thursday. Had intense pain on the Wednesday and then spotting on the Thursday. EPU booked me scan for the Friday. Really worried but all was well. I am 16 weeks so getting there slowly.

SS


----------



## Cay23

Hi! Thanks for all the support and encouragement   Well I survived the trigger shot!!! lol!   I got the HCG/Saline ampoules out of the fridge about 20 mins before to warm up. When it came to 10pm DH broke the top off the ampoules and I did all the mixing bit which was fine. Then I changed the needle and went to take off the needle shield, slipped and needled my finger making it bleed  . It bent the needle, but fortunately I had a spare so DH changed it. I hovered with it over my tummy for a couple of minutes trying to psych myself up to do it and my heart was racing (I'd made the silly mistake of googling yesterday afternoon and reading some horror stories  ). Then I just did it! I'm so glad the liquid had warmed up, as I'd read it could feel cold going in. I couldn't believe it when the plunger was fully down - apart from the sting of the needle, I didn't feel a thing!! So that's it; no more injections! Hooray!!   Just got to wait to O now. 

Ladies, did you get a BMS schedule from the hospital, and if you did, did you stick to it? Ours is to have BMS last night and tomorrow night, but I was wondering is more often than that better? I don't want him to 'run out' iykwim?


----------



## JW3

SS       sorry to hear about the scare, but glad all is well, you are getting there not long til 20 weeks   

Cayenne - great news about the trigger    our clinic didn't give us a schedule they just said basically go as much as possible.  On the time that worked I think we had BMS the day of the trigger and then twice the next day (I know loads of people say you shouldn't this much though) then DH flew to Spain so we really thought it was not going to work and then it did    .  Try not to worry too much about how much and when, if it is going to work it will.  However another tip I heard was that in the morning all hormones are greater so 8am is a good time to BMS.  Our clinic did say to keep going with the BMS until the blood test but I wasn't sure why because the trigger doesn't take that long does it?


----------



## kylieboo

Hi girls, sorry if in the wrong place here, but couldnt find any recent threads about so thought would just ask a quick question here since it seems an active thread! quick intro, PCOS and on first cycle of Femara (CD3-7) - like Clomid, an ovulation inducer) I am currently CD11 and since I have no idea what it is like to ovulate as have done so rarely on my own, just wanting some quick advice as I am not sure if I have, am or are about to OV!!

On CD 9 I did OPK and 2 coloured pink lines were verrrrrry similar in colour therefore perhaps an LH surge? CD10 OPK result was neg (line was definately lighter than coverline) and today CD11 OPK negative, 1 line only. A dramatic difference in only 3 days. Very watery 'down there' last 3 days and today had terrible bloating and cramps for no particular reasons so suspected maybe OV? CD 9 & 10 BBT temps ever so slighly risen however silly me forgot to tgaker temp this morning at this crucial time! based on this info, do you think its possible I ovulated a couple of days ago, this afternoon or maybe I am all wrong and its still yet to come on CD 14 and beyond? NO idea as have no previous regular cycle to compare it too and first time on OV inducer so not sure how fast it works after the last pill is taken on CD7! can anyone help as want to get some BD action in tonight if not too late!  Cheers girls! x


----------



## JW3

Kylieboo    hi and welcome    I know with some drugs it is possible to ov very early so it may be that day 9 was your surge, it may be unusual for your LH to go up for some other reason.  I have PCOS and personally I found it easiest using the smiley faces ov kits because it is much clearer whether it is ovulation, I know they are more expensive so it just depends whether you think its worth it.  I foudn they worked even though it says nto for PCOS girls.  I must admit on tempareture charting I just got sick of it, as got so depresed that never seemed to be ovulating so I gave up on that quite early.  Are you not getting any scans with your drugs?  If not you can also consider going private for scans but again that is expensive, but I found when I was on clomid the scans were really useful (I was lucky to get NHS scans with my clomid as I was at a large clinic).  I did start to get ovulation pain when I was ovulating and that helped me to know it ws happening.  Symptom checking is a nightmare isn't it as you never really knwo what they mean?  (thats why I found the scans really helpful although it was depresing when cycles had to be abandoned I was prepared for it not to work because I had seen the scan and knew things weren't good)

Good luck on your journey - I hope you get lucky real soon.

Also you may find the clomid thread can help you with your symptoms, there are lots more girls on there.

If you are very bloated you may have OHSS and should ring your clinic and tell them about your concerns, they may then give you a scan to check whether you have overstimmed. 
Jenny x


----------



## Shooting star

Cayenne - we did not have a scedule as such either but were told every other day the week before the trigger and then every day for 5 days from day of trigger. We were told that getting sperm in the right place before trigger was just as important as after. I have to say it does become a bit of a chore having to do it at such specified times but it is worth it. I got my bfp on my 7th cycle and that is the only time we had done it every other day in the week before trigger. Could be a coincidence but I think that is what did it for us. However as Jen said, sometimes it does not take that much BMS and you can still get your bfp. Really, really hope this works for you and we are here to support you through the 
2ww which can really drag!

Kylie - Sorry I cant help much as I have never used opk's but the biggest indication for me that I was about to ovulate was increased amounts of cervical mucus which became very stretchy. Welcome anyway and all the best.

Jenny - Thanks. I thought I might be able to stop worrying by now! (not sure why I thought that as I did not stop worrying with DS until hist first birthday!!!)

SS


----------



## Cay23

Hi ladies, How are you all on this beautiful sunny day?  

Thanks for all the views on BMS... we were advised to have bms on the day of the trigger and then 2 days later, but we've dtd on the day in between as well - just to make sure! My DH doesn't have any issues with sperm, so we decided it would be ok and he was up for it, so to speak!! lol!  

Jenny - I read that it takes 36-48 hours for the trigger so I think it's strange you were advised to carry on until the blood test  

SS - I can't speak from experience yet, but for what I've heard you'll never stop worrying!  

Kylieboo - How is your temp now? Has it gone up? I had a +OPK yesterday and then a - one today, but my temp had gone up this morning, so I reckon I o'd yesterday, as predicted.

Anyways, hope you're all managing to enjoy the sunshine   xx


----------



## kylieboo

Morning ladies, thanks for your replies! Egg white came with a vengance and not so much today so think perhaps yesterday (based on bloating and dull cramps) I finally ovulated! In saying that, my hubby fell asleep so completely missed the boat   Last BD was Friday eve - 4 days ago. Lets hope he has long living strong swimmers!! My temp hasnt gone up yet, am thinking next day or 2, then finally I may have what resembles a normal BBT chart!

I am just reading what all of you ladies are going through, some pretty full on stuff, needles and all.   Sending you all lots of positive baby vibes


----------



## Cay23

Kylieboo - How are you now? Are your temps still up? So you're in the tww now? Any plans when to test?

AFM I'm now 10dpo (11dpt) and I'm still trying to keep positive!   I was really crampy at 3dpo but assume that this may have been my follies beginning to get smaller after O? Apart from that I've not really had any signs or symptoms apart from my (.)(.) feel a bit heavier and ache, but are not sore and I've had tummy 'twinges' on and off. Hoping they're all good signs!     I also had my bloods done yesterday morning and I'm hoping to get the results this afternoon. 

Can any of you ladies remember what signs/symptoms you had in the tww?

Ah well, 7 more days until the OTD.... wondering if I can hold out....


----------



## kylieboo

Hi Cayenne  

Yep! Am in the 2WW, temps are higher (although probably due to progesterone I am taking) and according to my Fertiltiy friend chart I ovulated on CD 15 but I swear it happened on CD 13 or 14 - I could feel it! Was like a party down there!    Am feeling a bit of nausea, sore nips, major bloatedness and very tired, but also could be due to progesterone. We will see! Am going to PT on CD26, only 5 days from now   

So if you are 10 DPO, can you do an early P test now? or is it best to wait a little longer? I am still a bit clueless as you can see, but man have I learned a lot from this site in only a few weeks!  So were your blood tests for progesterone levels to make certain you ovulated? It certainly sounds like you did, I have some cramps before during and a couple after from what I felt. Hard to tell but its sounding positive for you!  sending lots of positive vibes


----------



## JW3

Cayenne - the only symptom I had prior to testing was tiredness, but I had just put that down to stress, good luck     

Less of this talk re testing early, I will be calling out the pee stick police         best to wait because if it is positive you just have longer to wait until the scan and that is also very difficult, and negatives can always turn to positives later


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Ladies

Jenny is absolutely right about not testing early for the reasons she said ( however don't tell her but I never managed to wait until test day!  )

As for symptoms I have to say , particularly with progesterone support, my symptoms for BFN and BFP were always very similar during 2ww - very annoying.

I cant remember, sorry, are you both having tracking scans and HCG injections?

I am now 18+3 and have definately felt several small movements today. Also had a private scan last Saturday and all was fine. I also found out we are having a   . (that's a boy, not blue teddy!!!) I also have my anomoly scan on the 10th May, so not long to wait now.

SS


----------



## JW3

SS - that is great news    congrats    good luck for 10th May   

I have to admit there must thave been times that I tested early too    but must try at least to resist


----------



## penni_pencil

SS - Great news WOHOO  Im so please x x x


YES! I tested early too! the day before I was due to test infact, and it was negative!!!!!!!! it broke my heart, but I still tested next day (as you do..) and it was positive!! So there is a lesson in there! I couldnt quite believe it!  I have also tested early and it be negative and been upset and still done it on test day and it still be negative..... hold on to the positive thoughts and test on test day all the heartache testing too early isnt good and if you did get a positive early, you then are in two minds if its the trigger shot or not.....arrgghhh..LOL


I'm really looking forward to some good news coming on this board!  everything crossed


xx xx xx


----------



## Shooting star

Thanks Jenny and Penni - I am beginning to let myself get excited now.

Kylie and Cayenne - Really really hope you both get good news.

SS


----------



## Cay23

Just popping by as I'm on my phone. I'm afraid I'm out for this cycle, AF arrived a couple of days ago.   I was very disappointed but I'm ok now. Phoned the hospital and we're going ahead with another round of OI, so we've got the first scan for this cycle tomorrow.


----------



## JW3

Cayenne     so sorry but pleased to hear you are looking forward to the next cycle, good luck for your scan           keep going it often takes more than 1 cycle


----------



## penni_pencil

Cayenne  Im so sorry   Next one starts tomorrow though YAY....tonnes and tonnes of luck for this one xx xx xx


----------



## kylieboo

Hi Cayenne, I'm sorry it didnt happen for you guys this month. Sucks to see that one lonely line on the test but wishing you all the luck in the world for next cycle.  

I did a PT this morning too on CD26/11 DPO (the doctor told me to - said if pregant to keep taking progesterone and if negative to stop). 

It was a BFN - so I stopped progesterone today.    I didnt really expect a BFP this month as we didnt BD as close to ov as we should have but still, I had some hope. 

Always a crappy feeling when you see the BFN there in front of you. But hey, I am SO sure I actually ovulated for once this cycle (which is awesome - so know the pills may have worked for that at least) and at least I am off all progesterone for now to give myself some time to lose weight and try and get cycles back on track naturally. I wil still keep up with my cycle diary (if allowed to keep it in the induced/assisted cycles thread?) and will keep an eye on yours too to see how you are going!!

All the best to all of the ladies!!      bighugs and BFPs all around next month eh!?


----------



## penni_pencil

Kylieboo - No fair   Im so sorry, but like you say, you ov'd this time...YAY   And you have a great postive attitude there, keep on with the PMA and I look forward to seeing your updates and when you are starting again, and ofcourse look forward to seeing your BFP x x x


----------



## lynn1303

hey girlies, i've been posting on the iui pages but i've had a read here and i wonder if this should be home so to speak.  Let me introduce myself- i'm Lynn i'm 29 and have pcos, DH is also 29 with a sperm count of 130 mil/ml.  we've had 2xrounds of clomid - no success -nothing changed a bit. we are now waiting to start clomid 50mg and gonal f 75  i need to take provera to induce af - i finished provera on sunday and as yet i'm still dry as a bone.  i'm so fustrated  i'm just desperate to get started.  in this whole process i couldn't get treatment coz my weight was too high, i then broke my back then i had to wait 9 months to get on the iui waiting list.  during those months my consultant retired, my new consultant just up sticks and left coz he was offered a better job in newcastle  so just now i have a locum cons who ihavent met and will only be in post til the end of summer.  so as u can see i've done a lot of waiting just want to get started!!!!


----------



## JW3

Lynn      sorry to hear about all the waiting.  Stick with it it will be worth it.


----------



## kylieboo

Hi Lynn, sorry to hear you are so frustrated, I dont blame you 

I have PCOS too and just finished 1 x clomid cycle. Had to take progesterone to bring on my absent AF too, I had to take for 10 days and then stop but AF arrived on day 8 of taking it. However I also had to take after ovulating for 10 days and stopped 3 days ago but still no period. I expected it by now but no signs and a high cervix too.  I hear it can take up to a week for it to start after you stop taking the progesterone/provera so just give it another couple of days then possibly ring doc for further advice. It sucks that not only I got another BFN this morning on CD29 but no period either! Its like that long wait for nothing, with PCOS its just like having the cycle that never ends or begins at times!!! keep us posted on your progess. I am keeping a diary in induced cycle diary section actually, its great therapy!!


----------



## kylieboo

Ov Day: CD 14-16

11DPO - CD 26        BFN  

Waited a few more days (since no signs of AF turning up, high cervix + high hopes!)

14DPO - CD 29        BFN    

Squinted at Pee stick in light about 45 times.....was that a line, hang on no a shadow. Defo BFN.

I know its not over until aunty flow sings but no signs or her or BPF so now just in limbo waiting for another cycle to begin!


----------



## penni_pencil

Hi Lynn.  Unfortunately it seems that all us girls ever have to do is wait around   Keep in there, hope time doesn't go too slow for you x x x


Kylieboo  Lets hope AF turns up soon so you can get started again x x x


----------



## kylieboo

Thanks Penni


----------



## lynn1303

hey girlies,

well af arrived today, i'm such a woss i know but i'm in agony with cramp and backache.  phoned the clinic today i've to start clomid tomorrow and injections nxt mon wed and fri.  so fingers crossed.

kylieboo - its so frustrating waiting on af to come and then waiting on af to go - when will you get started on the provera again?  i've spent many a night staring at a hpk wondering if its one line or two.


Hi jenny and penni i feel that time is going backward at times!!!

xxxxxx


----------



## JW3

Lynn - good luck for this cycle - hope you get lucky this time


----------



## lynn1303

i hope so too jenny - whats happening with you?


----------



## penni_pencil

Good luck Lynn!  Lets hope this "time" will go well for you  x x x


----------



## JW3

Lynn - after 5 cycles of OI with puregon I got lucky with Ben and he is just about to turn one.  No more treatment for the moment so just hanging around to give some positive support to people undergoing OI as disappointingly not many people get offered it hence this thread being so quiet.  I am very much advocate of OI because even though it was really bad going through all the cycles and particualrly abandoned ones I am glad that I have managed to avoid IVF and the additional complications that would bring.


----------



## penni_pencil

Nicely put jenny x x x I too believe in OI, I did get Pg too with it


----------



## Cay23

Hello! I haven't been on for a while, but I have been reading. I'm feeling quite a bit better than I was before. Aunt Flo has packed her bags and left   and I've started the Puregon injections again, which are going ok so far. I jumped on the scales yesterday and I've also lost a bit of weight which I'm chuffed about - I was quite slim before I got married but in the three years since then I've put it on!  

I had my first scan for this cycle on Bank Holiday Monday. It was quite eerie at the hospital - there was no-one about  .  Also the Reproductive Medicine Dept were moving to a new dedicated IVF centre the following day, and so they were short of a few bits and bobs because it had all been packed! The nurses are very excited - it's part private, part NHS and is supposed to be very nice (marble tiled floors, the latest scanning machines etc.)   The next scan is on Monday so I'm looking forward to going there rather than the hospital which is MASSIVE! 

Anyhows, I've decide last cycle was a trial run... this is the real thing this time!   

Hi Jenny, SS and Penni   Kylieboo - how are things today? Lynn - hope you don't have to wait too long  

Kathryn xx


----------



## Daysleeper

Hello everyone  

I thought I'd finally show my face to all the lovely OI people, besides keeping a really moany treatment diary.

It's sad that OI doesn't get as much column space on here as other treatments, but I hope it works just as well!! 

Thanks for all support so far  

Laura


----------



## Daysleeper

P.S Good to see you straight back onto the next one Kathryn   I've been using your protein tip as an excuse to eat far too many Mathessons Fridge Raiders (esp. southern fried chicken!)


----------



## JW3

Protein is good, when I was working I found Promax meal bars really handy.  Sometimes I took them on the train if I was heading off really early and needed breakfast.  They are low GI so perfect for PCOS girls, although maybe a bit expensive.


----------



## lynn1303

aw jenni thats great news!!!  OI is a very real and can be a very distressing time - i don't know why it doesn't get as bit a floor space so to speak.  AF in full swing causing no end of prob between being really heavy and sore - mum says i've to man up i'm only having to go through what normal women go through every month - but i'm sure it must be worst than normal!! its induced as well!!

Cayenne - sounds exciting about your new place- hope all works out for you.

well i start my injections on monday - they don't come in a pre-filled syringe i'm having to make it up from powder and solution!! then on mon 16th i'll get my first scanof this cycle so fx its then one!!!


----------



## kylieboo

Hi girlies, well, it's official, aunt flow showed her face yesterday! Only for 1 day though now disapeared! anyways, next cycle has started and this one I have decided to just go natural, focusing on losing some excess weight, taking supplements and herbs and balancing hormones naturaly with variuos foods and excersise/relaxation treatments. A bit fo a tall order but after only 1 month I feel my body needs a break. My stress levels were just too high and I know this cannot be helpful so will do what I feel is best for me now.  Is it bad to do a month of induced cycle and then stop? I will resume in a few months if I feel I dont have success in regulating cycles naturally. Awww I might have to leave the board now, I feel like a bit of a traitor!  

I will still hang around and see how you guys are doing. Jenny, Cayenne,  Penni thanks for all of your encouragement and support xx


----------



## JW3

Kylieboo -    what is most important is that you do what feels right to you.  I can't remember exactly what drugs you are on but it doesn't make any difference if there is a gap I had quite a few breaks between cycles and still responded in a similar way.  Really hope that you get a natural bfp in the mean time       OI is hard, but it does get easier, I think maybe because you get used to getting a negative a bit more   I don't think I got as stressed because I was just expecting the outcome to be bad.  Do keep us updated on how you are getting on and don't feel you have to leave   

I did try hypnotherapy and I think that really helped me to stay calm, although it is expensive you don't need many sessions and then you are done.

Lynn - good luck for the injections - I hope that this is the cycle for you         Lynn your mum's comment sounds just the same as my mum would say, she had none of these problems and doesn't understand at all.  I am sure it is not normal     hope you are feeling better soon    once you have a few cycles maybe your AFs will get better as they might start to arrive on their own   

Cayenne- good luck for your scan, hope the new place is good      

All ok here just very busy


----------



## lynn1303

thanks jenny - that makes me feel a bit better, i don't think my mum means any harm i think she was just trying to stop me feeling sorry for myself- - too late.  i'm feeling really sick today - is that the clomid?

hope everyone is having a nice weekend.


----------



## JW3

Lynn     don't beat yourself up about feeling sorry for yourself, infertility is a horrible thing.  I have also had the worst periods too and people who are not going through it cannot understand how bad it is     Of course there are always people in worse life situations, but it is ok to feel sad for yourself that things aren't going as you hoped.  I think sometimes you have to go through the sadness parts to move on and face the next challenge, which hopefully will be leading to a bfp      

Clomid does have bad side effects so the sickness might be     Stick with it as it is worth it in the end     unfortunately it does make you super emotional so remember some of your emotions may just be down to the drugs.  As long as you are feeling positive some of the time you will get through it


----------



## lynn1303

ur a sweetie jenny thanks!!!  big hugs!!!!


----------



## Cay23

Kylieboo - how's the natural cycle going? I wonder if you still have some drugs left in your system to 'help' this cycle? When I took a couple of natural cycles between Clomid cycles I think the Clomid I'd had helped them.

Lynn - how are you now hun? I totally agree with Jenny that people who haven't been through it don't really understand. In fact I've given up expecting them to understand! My nurse said when a cycle ends in a BFN you grieve, and you have to allow yourself to feel sad and upset to help you get through it. When I mentioned how I felt to my doctor she said of course we're entitled to feel sorry for ourselves - it's a massive thing, it wouldn't be 'right' if we didn't feel something. How are the injections going? How are you feeling about Monday?

AFM I'm still doing the Puregon injections and haven't done my HCG trigger yet. I went for my scan yesterday morning and the nurse said that she thought the biggest one of my follies had stopped growing. So my lining is now 6mm and the next biggest follicle is 7.8mm which means it needs to grow another 10mm before it's ready to pop. I had my blood taken and my estradiol level is now 483, which apparently means things are happening, so I'm hoping my follies get a swift move on before my next appointment on Monday morning!!


----------



## penni_pencil

Cayenne - Lets hope that other follie is growing ready for you take the HSG this week, everything crossed for you x x x


----------



## JW3

Cayenne - my consultant told me that for PCOS girls it is possible to get bfp from a follicle that is 14mm           good luck hope its done some growing    I think they can grow 2-3mm a day can't they?


----------



## Cay23

I have no idea what is going on...   I had another scan today and it seems that my lining has stopped thickening (it's been at 5.8/6mm a while now) and although my follicles are growing they are growing ssssllloooowwwlllyyy (the biggest is still only 11.2mm). As well as this, my estrogen level is also dropping - it was 483 on Friday and 429 today. They're not sure why all this is happening. I asked if it was possible I'd already ovulated (I've had a temp rise and +OPK's), but the nurse said it'd show on the scan as a collapsing follicle. They've upped my dose of the FSH to 75IUs but now I'm worrying that if I have already ovulated will the FSH injections affect anything? I'm to go back to see if there's any further growth on Wednesday. I just hope we don't have to abandon the cycle, and if we do will it count towards the 3 we're entitled to?


----------



## Daysleeper

Hi Cayenne,

I was told by my staff nurse that any abandoned/cancelled cycles dont count towards NHS usage - but this could maybe be clinic dependant.

Laura


----------



## JW3

Cayenne      I think you can tell on the scan if the follicle hass still got egg in because the edges are smooth circle/oval.  The edges go wobbly after ovulation I think.  Slow growing follicles are supposed to be good so hope this is good for you       Great news that they have upped the dose and hope that you get improvment at your next scan      Good luck for your next scan       If you have PCOS you may get positive OPKs anyway as a results of increased LH hormone it doesn't guarantee that you have ovulated.  I guess it is down to your clinic whether it counts or not if abandoned, best to ask them about this at the next appointment.  I think my clinic were counting my abandoned cycles but it was more because they felt then it would be time to move on to IVF as the chances of OI working would be lower and mean it wasn't worthwhile anymore.


----------



## Cay23

Thank you. That's helped me to feel more positive - I was so disappointed.   Just have to see tomorrow if upping the dose has made a difference...


----------



## JW3

Good luck


----------



## lynn1303

It tells u on the opk that it's not accurate for pcos. My cons told me to stay away from them. I'm Nhs too. The clinic said abandoned cycles do not count towards ur allowance. Had my scan on monday it showed nothing. The injections haven't touched me so far. My womb is 4 mm thick and no follies just cystic ovaries. Hopefully there is a change tomorrow. 

Hope everyone is well. I'm on phone at work so no personals sorry. Xxxx


----------



## JW3

Lynn          tons of luck for your next scan - hope things have changed around for you     It can al change between scans


----------



## penni_pencil

Cayenne - hope today has gone ok x
Lynn - good luck! lets hope some movement, else lets hope they up the dosage for you x


----------



## lynn1303

Hey girlies. Just to let no know there is no change on my front. The drugs aren't touching me. Another 2 days of 150 gonal then another scan on Friday.  Hope ur all doing better than me!!! I'm off to get ready for last nightshift!!!! Yay.  Xxxx


----------



## kylieboo

Hi girls! I havent checked in for a while so thought I better pop in and say hello! Cayenne and Lynn, any positive news? I hope the follies have grown and you have some positive results to report soon!  Jenni, you have been so supportive, thank you from all of us!  

Well I feel a bit of an imposter reporting on my natural cycle on the OI thread but hey, here is a quick update anyways! So had my clomid cycle, played havoc with me and decided to abort that Idea and go as natural as possible with lifestyle overhaul to balance my hormones (I am oestregen dominant) and regulate my weird cycles. Anyways, I am on CD 12 now and have been eating a lovely low GI diet some some time now, have quit all caffiene and stimulants, drnking 3 litres water a day, wathcing portions and calories, working out 3 times a week, eating more legumes, flaxseeds, nuts etc and taking supplements including a pre natal multi, extra B & C, evening primrose oil, chromium and lots of phytooestregen foods that are supposed to balance hormones naturally. 

So far I feel better mentally and physically, energy levels up and skin etc looking good, so was feeling great! However last day or so have broken out in chin pimples and boobs have grown! feel a bit tender down in pelvic area too almost like about to have period. This is only my first cycle so not sure what body is trying to tell me or if just a coincidence however am wondering if I am maybe going to ovulate on my own without assistance this month??!!!!! or is it too soon for hormones to be balancing as while have been healthy eating etc for a couple of months, have really fine tined in last 3 weeks. I will keep you posted but not sure. Am temping and they are still quite low so will look out for a rise! What do you think? Or as someone mentioned, is it normal to have regular cycles and ovulate naturally after a clomid cycle? I feel all drugs out of system but still, despite diet and wokring out and very bloated and weight wont budge this is the only downside right now. Anyways! good luck to all! lots of big hugs


----------



## kdb

Hi Kylie - sounds like you are taking charge of your (natural) fertility, which is great    Just a note on EPO - this should only be taken in the first half of your cycle (ie, up to ov).

Clomid kick-started my cycles so I wouldn't be surprised if it does the same for you.

 to my buddies Jenny and Penni - hope you and your little treasures are all good! xoxo


----------



## kylieboo

Thanks kdb, I heard about the EPO, as I am not sure when ovulating, may only take for another day or 2 and then stop. Interesting how meds can leve your system but still kick start things. I wonder if my cycles and ovulation will regulate due to this and/or diet/lifestyle? either way, I have my fingers crossed. Any news girls? xx


----------



## lynn1303

Hi kylie.  No news pet. Had 2 scans this week and the gonal hasn't touched me!!! My womb hasn't changed and my ovaries still full of cysts!! So my jags have been doubled and get another scan tomorrow. I'm off to bed now as was niteshift this week. 


I hope the meds have kicked started ur natural cycle. How r u feeling otherwise. ? 

Xxx


----------



## penni_pencil

Kylie sounds much like it has for you... that would be great news, fingers crossed its happened naturally for you this month x
cayenne - mmhhhh them follies must need a little more stimilation....lets hope they up the dosage for you on the next scan x
KD - we're good thats, I can't believe your 30 weeks already! my thats flown.. for me anyway LOL how you getting on? you starting to get excited?


xxx


----------



## kdb

Penni - the second tri absolutely raced by... and I am already thinking I will 'miss' being pregnant.  Am feeling great and loving it!  Getting v v excited about meeting the little wriggler    xoxo  (actually just noticed my EDD is three days before Lexie's first birthday!!  are you going to throw a party?)

Kylie -  you ov soon and see it in your chart.  Different things work for different people... I took Chinese herbs for about 3-4 months (during a long break in treatment) and this really made a difference for me (combined with acu, supps, etc).  I think the jury is still out on soy but I spent six weeks in NZ and was eating a lot of soy foods (as I'm vege and needed the protein, and there's no Quorn there) and I had a 30-day cycle with a pain-free AF at the end of it.  Got back to the UK and then things went a bit haywire!

So, best you can do is keep temp charting to see the effect of the changes you make to your lifestyle.  It's really quite interesting!  (but equally can be bloomin' frustrating!)

Good luck!


----------



## JW3

KD    so glad you are enjoying your pregnancy    its such a short time.  Can't wait to be reading your news   

Lynn     hope that things get moving for you now


----------



## Cay23

Hi girls,

Lynn - Have the injections made a difference now? How was your scan?

Kylieboo - Wow! You are being incredibly healthy - well done you. I had a break cycle between clomid cycles and it was textbook - O on day 14, AF on day 28! I think the Clomid stays in your system a bit. How are your temps now? I know what you mean about feeling bloated. I'm a teacher and one of my children said yesterday "don't take offence, Mrs B, but you look pregnant, are you?"  

kdb - So lovely to hear you're enjoying your pregnancy. When we've tried so hard to get there, the least we deserve is a good pregnancy  

Jenni, Penni - Hope you're both ok  

AFM I went for a scan on Wednesday and again today (Fri) and there's still no change. I'm continuing to take 75IUs and then I've to go back again on Monday. I talked to the nurse today. She said there's a small possibility I could have ovulated, but it was VERY unlikely. We talked about an AMH test to measure Ovarian Reserve. Apparently in Cambs they sometimes give you another 3 OI cycles after the 1st 3 but if I had the AMH test and it showed a low reserve, it might make accessing IVF quicker. However because it's not available on the NHS I'd have to have it done privately and it would cost £80. There's also a possibility that they could change me to Menopur, which is supposed to be 4% more effective than puregon and they can do it mid-cycle. So that makes me feel a little better about this cycle. I also found out that the puregon is £200 for a box of 300IUs. I've had seven boxes... £1400 worth... and still counting!   Thank goodness for the NHS eh?


----------



## lynn1303

Cayene. I had my amh test done on Nhs. I've been on 150 gonal f the past 4 days and have had little response non til today and at that my womb was 4mm throughout then today it was 6.2mm. Does anyone know what my womb should be. Still no change in follies. Biggest being 0.8. 

Hope all u girlies r good.  Xxxxx


----------



## Cay23

Hi Lynn - That's interesting - who arranged your AMH test? Glad your lining is finally growing. My clinic like the lining to be about 8mm before trigger, but apparently 6mm is ok for implantation xx


----------



## lynn1303

My cons suggested it. I didn't even know that I had to get it done. I'm in Nhs Lanarkshire if that helps. Xxxx


----------



## Daysleeper

Hi Lynn,

I'm at Edinburgh Royal, they triggered me at 5.9mm - later scans show its risen to 6.6mm. They did however say they like it to be over 7mm..

Laura


----------



## lynn1303

Hey daysleeper. I'm just outside Glasgow a place called Bellshill. Don't know if u know it. What tx r u having? I'm iui. How were ur follies when they triggered u?

Xxxx


----------



## Daysleeper

Hi Lynn,

I do know it, although I've never been. I have old uni friends who live nearby to you. I actually live in Dunfermline but make the dreaded journey to ERI twice a week for the scans, seems to take forever!

I'm doing OI, trigger shot, timed intercourse sorta thing. I've been moved straight to Menopur as I've got no hormones of my own so anything else would be pretty useless. After this for me would be IVF, even though I'm only 25.

My follies were ok-middling. I had one "just about" mature at 17mm and two on the other side, one was a wierd shape and 12mm (so a no go) and the other was I think 17mm too but a little smaller than the other.

I'm on 8 DPO just now so     

Laura x


----------



## penni_pencil

Good luck daysleeper, fingers crossed for a BFP, when is test day? x


----------



## kdb

Cayenne - you should def push for the AMH test on the NHS.  I had it done even before starting Clomid!  If you go down the IVF route they will (should!) do it then anyway in order to get an idea of how you will respond to stimms, so if your IVF is NHS funded the PCT will be paying for it anyway - so, they may as well do it now and save you time and them money if it ends up being low then you're not wasting three more OI cycles iyswim.  You could ask whether your GP would do it?


Whether Menopur is better than Puregon / Gonal-F really depends on the woman so it's not comparing apples with apples.  Menopur is a mix of FSH and LH whereas Puregon / Gonal are FSH only.  A lot of PCOS women have high LH anyway so Puregon is the preferred drug for them.  If your LH isn't high then in theory either could still work for you.


For my OI I used Puregon but for IVF it was a mix of Menopur and Gonal.


Good luck!


----------



## Daysleeper

Thanks Penni (I just wrote 'peeni' lol!) 

I don't have an official test day, I've never had a period before so this whole thing is a bit of a mystery to them too. However, if I aint had any   by Friday then I'm going to be testing contstantly!! 

Laura x


----------



## penni_pencil

Hi DS - Just read your profile and you sound much like myself!  But I was only partial Hypogonadotrophic Hypogonadism.  I had to have alot of menopur to stimulate me too   Yes hold off on the testing til friday! i know how tempting it is, but its really not worth it.  The pregnl shot shot gives them and your lining an extra booster too   So looks like you had 2 follies there in the running   Is this your first cycle?  I was given 3 OI's through my Dr's on the NHS, then ended up having to pay   I had my free IVF and after that they did say I could stop on OI if I wanted 
Hope time goes quick to friday for you!  x x x


Cayenne - I had mine done, I didn't have to pay, it showed really high! I assumed its because I probably hadn't OV'd naturally at all in my life time LOL


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Ladies

Its been a while since I have been on and can only remember a few things from all the pages but here are a few thoughts.

I had menopur because I had very low LH and needed a very high dose. Cayenne I am really pleased you are getting your medication on the NHS as I had to pay for all of mine and as it took 7 cycles it cost us about 10,000! but I am now pg and you cant put a price on a baby.

Kdb - So pleased to hear that you are doing rlally well. I know what you mean about the 2nd trimester. The first one dragged on for me and I thought I would never get there but the 2nd trimester is going much quicker, I am pleased to say, and I am now 21 weeks. Had anomoly scan a week ago and all seems fine. Am now feeling baby move every day, usually in the evening.

Jenny and Penni - Hope you are both doing well with your LO's

All the best to everyone for their cycles

SS


----------



## JW3

DS - good luck     

Cayenne - it does add up doesn't it.  I reckon my OI cost at least £700 a cycle for drugs plus scans & I was lucky to have 5 goes on the NHS.


----------



## kylieboo

Its not cheap is it girls - but as said before, you cant put a price on a lovely wee baby  

All of the meds and shots and things confuse me somewhat but I am learning a lot on here about what I may too have to venture into at some point. 

Good luck to all in the 2 WW - we must be approaching that now right? I thought I was there and by my temps it looked like I had ovulated as had a mid cycle drop then 3 rising temps - but then the last 3 days all temps very low. Wonder if I still could have ovulated and not producing enough progesterone? or if I just didnt ovulate at all and it was a false alarm. Ah well, better luck next cycle eh. Hugs to you all


----------



## Cay23

Laura - How's it going in the tww? Are you symptom analysing yet?? So Fri would make you 14dpo? I think that's a good time to test. Keeping my fingers crossed for you  

Penni - I was wondering, if you've been on the pill a long time (I was on it for 17 years prior to ttc) would this mean you've got more eggs because you haven't Ov'd naturally and released them? Just a thought!

SS - You're so right - you can't put a price on a baby. We've decided we'll do all it takes, NHS or no NHS.

Jenny - Yep by the time you add in scans, nurses time etc. as well as the meds it does add up. Phew! £700 a cycle!

Kylieboo - It's good to be informed isn't it?! I was trying to explain the treatment to a friend the other day (who's just had a baby) and she said why are you taking meds to grow your hair follicles? I couldn't believe she's managed to have a baby and doesn't know about the basic biology of how it happened!!! How are your temps now? It may have been your body gearing up to O and not quite getting there - that used to happen on my cycles.

I had another appointment and the nurse was very thorough today and zoomed right in on the scan. There's now a 12mm follie on my L and my lining is at least 6mm (at least because it's thicker in some areas and thinner in others) so maybe the higher dose is kicking in at last! She also took my blood and my estradiol is now over 600!! We're being cautiously optimistic!   She said whilever I'm injecting AF won't come. So I'm hoping the follie now continues to grow so when I go back on Fri it's big enough & hopefully I can trigger at the weekend.


----------



## penni_pencil

LOL Cayenne, good Q!    Great news on the follie!  As for no AF whilst on injections.....mmmhhhh  YES in theory, but it can happen, it happened to me!  I was sooo worried... but don't worry they just upped my meds....(I was only a really low dose when it happened on my 1st cycle and nothing happening!) and then it stopped and I continued treatment and got to trigger shot...phew LOL  Everything crossed for Friday for you x x x


----------



## JW3

Cayenne - hope today has gone/is going well         hoping this cycle will work for you


----------



## Cay23

Thanks for the good wishes   When I had my scan this morning she said my lining was still not very thick and the 3 follicles on my left were less than 10mm. She couldn't find my right ovary! I said I didn't understand because my estradiol had been so high (above 600) and I had a 12mm follicle last time, so she called in another nurse to look but she found the same. So they took some more blood. Anyway, I've just spoken to them and my estradiol has now dropped to 132. They talked to the consultant and he's decided to cancel this cycle   . So I've to do no more injections, contact them again when AF arrives or in 2 weeks if she doesn't arrive. This cycle won't count as part of our 3.

I am feeling really frustrated. I am absolutely sure I O'd this cycle, based on my temps and OPKs and just generally how I've been feeling. However, when I mentioned it at CD21 to the nurse she said it was highly unlikely and when I suggested I did a progesterone test she said it wasn't necessary. So as far as they're concerned I didn't ovulate.  I suppose it doesn't make much difference if AF comes anyway, and I've a feeling she won't be long as I've been crampy all afternoon.


----------



## JW3

Cayenne      so sorry to hear about this, abandoned cycles are so frustrating aren't they     hope that things turn out better next time


----------



## penni_pencil

Oh Cayenne im so sorry  Its really fustrating isnt it   any ideas when you can start again and if they said they have another plan for you?


x x x


----------



## Cay23

Hi ladies,

Well, sure enough AF arrived   spot on time (no pun intended !). If my temps and OPK's were anything to go by and I did O last cycle I would have had a 14 day luteal phase, which makes sense. So I phoned the clinic and the nurse said "oh, maybe you did ovulate!"  Anyway, all's done now.

DH took me out for a delicious dinner on Saturday night to try to cheer me up and we decided we'd try to get a few days away. Obviously it can't be during the week with hospital appointments so frequently so we decided it'll have to be a weekend break or we could wait until we get the next 2 week wait and we'll go somewhere nice then.

So, yet another new cycle begins... I'm off for my baseline tomorrow morning and then I'll be using Menopur this time rather than Puregon (did I say it's supposed to be 4% more effective??!!)     

Hope all's weel with you?


----------



## kylieboo

Cayenne    I'm sorry to hear AF turned up, but glad you did ovulate though. Sometimes you just 'know' inside whats going on and if you ovulated or not, even if the professionals say otherwise. Sweet your hubby took you out for a nice dinner. This process is so hard on couples and its important to step aside from it even for a day or 2 to just be a couple again and not just all about the baby and cycle side of things. Just wish those months didnt drag on for so long!!

I know you have passed the Clomid cycles now without success however did you ask about Femara? It apparently a good option for those who dont respond to Clomid. I only did a cycle of it and it wasnt fun, I will be honest, but I did ovulate on it where I dont naturally on my own. 

Anyways girls, hugs to all and positive vibes for next cycle xx


----------



## Cay23

Hi Kylie, Thank you. I haven't considered Femera, but then I O'd on every Clomid cycle (all 11 of them!  ) so in theory I responded to it, just didn't get pregnant.

My scan on Wednesday (CD12) showed a follicle of 13mm and my lining was 5mm, so nearly there  . Then I went back yesterday and the follicle was 17.2 and my lining 8.3. So my follie grew 4mm and my lining 3mm in 2 days - amazing! I am so chuffed that things seem to be going right after the cancelled cycle. I wonder if it's the Menopur rather than Puregon? Anyway, after talking to the consultant, the nurse phoned to give me the go-ahead to trigger tonight at 10pm.   So I should O from my right within the next 36-48 hours!! Thing is, my DH is on nights tonight and I need him there for moral support with the injection because I'm whittling that I'll end up with it all over the floor!! We've also been told to DTD tonight and on Monday night, so I think he's going to go into work a bit late tonight!!  

This is going to be it.... third time lucky!


----------



## JW3

Cayenne - that is brilliant news about the follicle and the lining      good luck for this cycle


----------



## penni_pencil

Cayenne - excellent news  Lots of BMS for you now then  x Good luck! Hope the 2WW goes quick for you x


----------



## Cay23

Thanks Jenny and Penni.    6dpo today and feeling positive


----------



## JW3

Great news - good luck        

OMG Ben's birthday is next Saturday - where did all that time go


----------



## Cay23

Jenny - Happy birthday to Ben   Did he have a lovely day?

Well I think AF is here    I had what I think was one little bit of spotting yesterday and then this morning there was pink on the paper when I wiped. I've also got really horrible period pains - I took 2 paracetamol but they're still there. She was due tomorrow anyway. I've got one more Ovulation Induction cycle left before going back to the consultant, and then probably IVF referral, so I'm going to do some maths to work out the timescale I've got before I'm 40: if I need to have the total 3 fresh and 3 frozen IVF cycles and they do a cycle every 3 months, when will I need to start them to get them all before I turn 40 and how long have I got before they need to start? I've also decided to have the AMH test this cycle to see how many eggies I've got left, as it might help them to speed up the process - time to get prepared. As hubby said this morning - maybe our station is at the end of the line!


----------



## JW3

Cayenne       good luck for this next cycle you never know this may be the one       Ben had a lovely day thanks, although he wasn't really sure what was going on


----------



## penni_pencil

Happy Birthday Ben! WOW 1 year! too quick isnt it ;(

Cayenne - Oh im so sorry   Everything crossed for this next cycle so you don't have to go onto IVF.  The station isn't at the end of the line yet, keep postive, if OI doens't work, IVF is good! That worked for me too....xxx  You seem focused on your plan which is good, so keep it up, it WILL happen for you x x x


----------



## kdb

Jenny, I can't believe it!!!!!!!  I remember you announcing your BFP!  And now he's celebrating his first birthday.  WOW    Hope you and your DH had a lovely day too xoxox

 Penni xoxo

Cayenne -


----------



## JW3

Penni    it is so quick    hope you've got a fun day planned for your LO too   

KD - wow so exciting you are getting so close now - good luck


----------



## penni_pencil

OMW!  KD it is close.. how you feeling? x


----------



## Cay23

The results of my AMH test came back today and they're as I was expecting based on the fact we've been ttc over 2 and a half years and have never had a BFP. I scored 3.64 which fits into the 'low fertility' range (which is 3.08-21.97).   I am disappointed but as I said, not surprised. It does make me feel less of a woman though, knowing I've only a few eggs left, and also annoyed with myself that I didn't try for a family sooner in my life, but I can't turn back the clock and so I just have to move forward. I have spent the day reading many positive stories of women who have successfully had children with their own eggs through IVF with levels lower than mine. And who's to say, a miracle might happen with this OI cycle   So it's a case of what happens next? I'm waiting to hear from the consultant in the next few days to discuss the results and go through my options...


----------



## kdb

Cayenne, please don't feel bad about what has gone in the past.  Even if you'd started TTC ten years ago your AMH may have been low then as well. And AMH levels aren't everything - but they can give your clinic an indication of how you might respond to stimms drugs and then they can tailor the protocol to get the best response.

Best of luck with your next steps   

Penni, Jenny... three weeks to go (well, give or take!)    Sounds so crazy but we still can't quite believe that there is a baby on the way!   

Hope you're both doing well xoxo


----------



## kdb

Hi girls - well, baby decided to surprise us all and arrived five days early.  Daniel was born on Friday evening, an hour after we arrived at hospital!!


Home now, and so far so good   


xoxo


----------



## Cay23

Aww congratulations kdb   So pleased for you. And wow, how quick?!!! xxx


----------



## lynn1303

That's wonderful news. Hope mum and baby are well. Xxxx


----------



## penni_pencil

CONGRATS YOU KD!!  Sorry only just seen this! WOHOOOO Fantastic, so pleased for you x x x


----------



## Cay23

Ladies, just popping on. I've had a lot going on. My final OI cycle ended in a BFN four days ago   DH and I had a meeting with the consultant yesterday who said that with my AMH result and my age we need to get cracking on with IVF. We have chosen to have our ec and et at Oxford Fertility Unit and the bloods/scans at Cambridge IVF (which is a satellite). Yesterday, we had blood tests for HIV, Hep C etc. and I've to have another Chlamydia screen and DH has to do another SA and then we'll be invited to the next IVF group consultation, which should be at the end of August.
I'm disappointed that the OI was unsuccessful, but it's all happened so quickly in the last few days I don't think it's really sunk in yet.

Hope you are all well xx


----------



## JW3

Cayenne      so sorry to hear that the OI hasn't worked      Good luck with the IVF, I really hope you are lucky first time


----------



## lynn1303

Big hugs cayenne. Xxxx


----------



## HMB

I have a question for you all, seasoned veterans of OI, in particular using Puregon (but it doesn't matter what you used really). Was your cycle that followed the protocol (so without shots/au natural) longer or off somehow? I have been doing ovulation tests for DAYS. I am nearing my longest range cycle now...Weird. My cycle with the OI was short/ 21 days....Thanks for sharing your knowledge and experience  

Cheers


----------



## lynn1303

Hi. I didn't ovulate prior to tx so I can't answer that lm afraid but I'm sure someone will be able to answer. Xxx


----------



## Cay23

HMB, I am early days on my first 'au naturel' cycle (CD12) after 4 cycles of Puregon/Menopur. So far the only difference I've noticed is my temp is like a rollercoaster - up one day, down the next.
When I had a break between Clomid cycles, the first natural cycle was clockwork - O on day 14, the second I o'd later, on day 29. Then I went back on Clomid.  I'm hoping to O around CD 14-18 this cycle but we will see.  
By the way, have you asked about switching to Menopur for your next OI cycle? My clinic changed everyone over as it's supposed to be 4% more effective that Puregon (I did 2 Puregon, 2 Menopur). Just a thought


----------



## HMB

Thanks Lynn & Cayenne.

Cayenne: I will ask him about Menopur, when he gets back from his vacation. If you know, where would I find the/a study that showed the 4% improved results? ...I took my temp this morning, I know it's not very scientific without doing a whole cycle. I just wanted to see if it was in the range for follicle cycle or the lutean one. It was 37°C! Very high for me (I attempted to do the BBT for 3 months in the spring). This is CD17 for me! I hope yours behaves  

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## HMB

Hiya,

I got a message saying this thread moved?? Did it? I can't tell.  

Anyway, I was wondering if any of you will be doing stimms/OI in early/mid September. I think I will do it again and my start date would be around Sept 6/7.

Cheers


----------



## Cay23

Hi HMB,

Nope, don't think it did - it's still in my bookmarks!   I'm not sure when I'll be next stimming as I'm just waiting to find out when I'll do my first round of IVF. We have our group pre-treatment meeting on Wednesday to hear all about what happens, then we wait another month before the next meeting with the consultant and a practise egg transfer. I'm still on the same 'au naturel' cycle but expecting AF at the end of the week (we had a break and didn't actively ttc this cycle). Your temp was high at 37°C - were you in the LP then? It was my clinic that said Menopur was more effective - not sure where there's a study   Menopur also has a bit of LH in it as well as FSH. Are you still considering talking to your consultant about it? 

Lynn - How are you getting on? xx


----------



## HMB

Thanks so much, Cayenne. I have the Menapur question on my list  . My Doc/fertility specialist is on vacation, so I haven't asked yet. I def want to know why he didn't suggest changing the dosage of Puregon for this next one since the last time I only had 1 (maybe 2) eggs of the right size on the day 9 ultrasound. How many eggs is the norm, according to your clinic? How many do they expect to see on the day 9 ultrasound? Hope the IVF meeting goes well next week. Why are they spreading the meetings out so much? I am also on the "trying naturally " thread, you should check it out. 

I think the high temp has def an indication that I was already in the lutean phase. So for the record, for all the ladies to know here if they have a funny cycle following stimms: I probably didn't ovulate in the cycle that followed the stimms cycle. It was the same length as the stimms cycle, but I never got a strong positive on the ovulation test. I did have a faint line early and then again late in the cycle. 

My progesterone level on CD 9 of the stimms cycle was .4 ng/ml. Anyone know what the "normal range" is?

Lynn, are you stimming in September?

Cheers,


----------



## lynn1303

Hey girls. Sorry I've been MIA. I had another failed cycle it was abandoned after producing no follies to producing 8 follies!! I was told to abstain of course I didn't!! But af arrived a week after possible ovulation. I don't ovulate naturally but I was still hopeful. Went for a scan only to find out I have 8 huge cysts. So tx has been cancelled this month. Need to wait til nxt af for scan. Fx cysts r gone. I asked for referral for ivf. Which was denied. I don't get referred til I have completed 4 iuis. 

Big hugs. 

Xxxx


----------



## Shellebell

Hi girls


yes the thread as been moved out of the OI sub board and into the main clomid board. You wouldn't know any difference if you just use your bookmarks or new replies to your posts link


----------



## HMB

Thanks Shelley for setting us straight  

Lynn and Cayenne, you both are getting ready for a big next step more sophisticated tx than OI. I really hope it works better for you and on the first try!  

Cayenne, I read part of your FF journal, it was very helpful  

AFM, I won't have any news/movement until I call my Doc's office with questions on Monday, and get started on a protocol around Sept 6. 

Anybody else getting ready to do OI/stimms that week?

xx


----------



## JW3

HMB - if you are having OI really the clinics target is only for you to have 1 or 2 follicles.  I had puregon and was successful, I think it probably depends on your circumstances as girls with PCOS like me may already have high LH.  How often are you getting scans?  When I was on OI my clinic scanned me up to 4 times a week to track the follicles right up until the time to take the trigger shot (although they did say not everyone needs to the trigger to ov)  If you are nto surer what is happening maybe a good idea to have more scans.  I always used to ask lots of questions to the nurses as well at the scans and they would often go out and ask a registrar or consultant.  OI does strange things to your cycles, when I overstimmed and didn't take the trigger shot my cycle went on for ages.

Good luck everyone     

Jenny


----------



## HMB

Jenny, thanks, I am grateful for your note about your experience and advice.  
Congrats on your success and baby who must be over 1yrs old now! Gives us hope. Are you trying for another?

I do not have any particular condition diagnosed. All my bloods are normal except AMH which is low, 7.28Pol. Oh and my age.  On the antral follicle scan, CD 3 that I did in June, I had 7 follicles of good size. This is actually double the norm for my age though, and apparently good enough to qualify for some treatment. My LH was 2.6UI on a CD3 test in June. 

During the OI protocol in July, I was asked to do bloods and scans only one time, on CD 9. My LH was up to 6.7UI, progesterone, 0.4nag, Estrada at 300pi cog. The Doc decided to not have me do the last/8th paragon shot and to do the trigger overrule that night. From what I read etc about the numbers, they are all normal, but how would I know. Doc didn't say anything, he seemed happy with the blood test results. What did your clinic want for LH during your scans during the protocol? Anyway, as you see, my protocol was not so rigorous with only one test time. I actually called their office today (open now after vacation) to pass on 3 questions for the Doc before I start a protocol on Sept 6: 1/does the Doc want to change my dosage of paragon (150/shot), since he was not satisfied with the results last time; 2/what does he think of Menard? would it be better for me? 3/ I have never done a 21 day progesterone test, should i do one now?

I do tend to ask him questions and take notes, ha ha. But during our last meeting he told me not to take notes that the nurse/assistant would have everything written down for me. I guess he wants me to be more laid back?

Cheers
Helen


----------



## JW3

Not trying for another yet we are very very happy to have Ben   

I did not have any tests for LH during my cycles.  They were just waiting for the follicles to get at least to 14mm and for the womb lining to be thick enough.  I had a 21 day blood test every time and it was interesting for me because it was quite borderline which is unusual.  I think it would be useful to have because it gives more confidence that ovulation has happened even though after the event, although of course sometimes it is done on the wrong day which can be misleading.


----------



## HMB

Ben looks adorable in your picture, Jenny  

I did LH test on a cd 3 in June and then as I explained, on cd 9 during the Puregon protocol. Doc never said anything about mine. Just got comments on AMH  

Nothing to report til after I get the "answers" back from my Doctor's office. 

Hope you all are staying well, Lynn, Cayenne, Jenny & Shellebell


----------



## HMB

Can you start the shots on CD 3 instead of CD 2? I may have gotten AF today at 4am and I am not sure the pharmacy can get the puregon in one day, which means I'll have to wait until Monday....Thanks for your advice in advance.

xx
Helen


----------



## kizzi79

Hi everyone

I just wanted to introduce myself.... 

I am going to be the new Volunteer on this board. I have been an FF member since 2009 and as you can see from my signiture have been on treatment for a while. I know how much a forum like this can help and allows us to connect with others who truely understand what we are going through so becoming a Volunteer is my way of keeping FF going to support others too.

Hope all is going well with your treatments, 
      Krissi x


----------



## HMB

Hi Krissi, nice to have you here.  

Cayenne, Lynn, Jenny, I hope you all are having a wonderful weekend.

I indeed got AF and worked out getting the puregon from the pharmacy today, so will be starting the injections tomorrow/Sunday. An old friend will be visiting this week, but she knows that I will have to run home for 20 minutes every night   ....It would be fantastic if it works this time....

Cheers to your health and happiness


----------



## JW3

Krissi - great news about you being the new volunteer    good luck for your ec          & very well done on sticking with the treatment for so long    

HMB - good luck or your cycle      

Lots of hugs and positive thinking for everyone out there going through OI


----------



## penni_pencil

Krissi thanks so much for volunteering to do this, FF has been a massive help to me along my journey on OI and IVF   Good luck for EC! x


Hiya everyone else, hope everyone is well x


----------



## HMB

Jenny, thanks for the good vibes and prayers   

Krissi, this is an exciting week for you! Keep us posted!   

AFM, I started puregon injections on Sunday, so this is day 3. I am doing acupuncture this time also and have a RDV (=rendez-vous/appointment, rdv is easier to write for me   ) for Thursday evening. Also I am going to a Hatha yoga class midday on Thursday. The puregon is making sleep lovely, like the last time. I did have an episode of diarrhea (sorry TMI  ) yesterday but that could be from food or AF, who knows. I am taking hte Zita West DHA and Vitafem vitamens. I also drank that funny drink some FF friends recommended, honey, Cinnamon & hot water/milk yesterday,   . Try anything? I have the bloods & scan RDV set for Monday Sept 12. Hope there are 2 good ones this time!!!!!!! I have a RDV with my director for my thesis on Friday, so I will have to not get too stressed about it.

Jenny, my Doc said that the 21 day progesterone test was useless--I guess it's not his thing. We aren't changing anything about the protocol. He likes to do it twice, since not all cycles are the same. I did find out that he plans to move on to IVF if the OI doesn't work this time. Big surprise to me   

xxoo


Anyone else doing jabs this week or next?


----------



## larny g

Hi there

I'm new to the oi gang.  Have already tried ivf four times, had two pregnancies and two miscarriages.

We can't afford anymore ivf, so our specialist thought we might like to try this as its a bit cheaper.  I'm due to finish progynova and provera on thurs, so af norm appears a couple of days later, so maybe starting the menopur injections either next mon or tues.  Is there anyone out there who is starting similar times to me?  I don't really know too much about oi and would really appreciate some advice.

Taking lots of vitamins this time round to see if this helps.  Also is there anyone having trouble with their partners?

Thanks so much if you reply.
xxxxxxx


----------



## HMB

Welcome Larny g. I am actually doing shots right now, started Sunday. This is my second round of OI, so I'm not totally new, but there are others here with much more experience. So ask away!

...sorry to hear about your IVF experiences. Hope this works for you


----------



## penni_pencil

hi Larny, so sorry to hear about your m/cs  I too had 2 m/c's so I know how hard it is 


I've done both and been pregnant on both, so OI is a good option if they recommend it x


Good luck to you both starting your cycles, paws crossed for some BFPs x x x


----------



## HMB

One thing I do really like about the jabs (Puregon for me), is the sleep  . I slept alost 10 hours last night! Yippee! I know that hormone FSH can be a real menace for some ladies, especially those with PCOS I've heard, but it is the "mellow" hormone for me.  . How about you all? Anyway, I hope that lightened the mood today. 

Hi Penni! Is that your little darling in the px? If so congrats, so adorable. xx

I know that some of you are gearing up for tx, but now that I am on relpy mode, I can't see the dates and don't remember exactly. So Cayenne and Krissi I hope you are doing well.


----------



## HMB

How are you all doing? 

I had acupuncture yesterday. I finish the jabs this weekend. I have the bloods and scan on Monday morning. Think 2 for me everybody please--I need 2 good sized follies at that point    . DP is coming with me.


----------



## larny g

Hey HMB,  I finished my tablets yesterday, so should hopefully start menopur either mon or tues, then I have to have a scan on day seven of my cycle.  Last time I had Menopur, i was overstimulated, so don't knowif day seven is a little too late to have a scan.  Good luck on Monday.  How have you been on the injections?  I always get really bloated unfortunately.  Are you taking steroids as well?

Larn xx


----------



## HMB

Hiya larny g. I don't get bloated from the injections, mine is Puregon. I do sleep well though   . Last time the Doc was disappointed and said it didn't stimulate enough. I had 2 follies that looked the same size to me, but apparently one was bigger and it was the only one of "good size". So I don't think I'm in danger of over stimming.   I hope that you don't have that happen again! Can you ask to have the scan on day 5 or 6? Mine was on CD 9 last time. This time the scan will be on CD10. I think that's only because my CD9 falls on a Sunday   . But hopefully I'll have better success with the follies---and no early ovulation to mess things up.  I am not taking steroids. I will take Ovitrelle, a trigger, when the Doc says the follies are ready to ovulate. Let us know how your jabs are going.


----------



## kizzi79

Hi girls,

KT22 had a question I thought you may be able to help with


KT22 said:


> Hi All,
> I am just about to start another round of Ovulation Induction after successful treatment in 2009 (resulting in my 19 month old). I never have periods of my own or produce any hormones for this as i have pituitary failure.
> I usually take prempac each day (more so i have estrogen to stop osteoporosis) and at the end of a pack i have a small withdrawl bleed.
> My question is i have now stopped prempac a few weeks ago as i did with my previous cycles, because of this i wont have any periods. I was told to take menopur on CD1 however i now don't have a cycle, so should i just start taking menopur now?
> I'm guessing i wont have any womb lining to shed as i don't produce the hormones to build it up in the first place
> Sorry, i think Ive made this sound rather confusing! lol Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Thanks.

Happy chatting, Krissi x


----------



## kizzi79

Hi girls

33Butterfly was wondering if anyone had tried the treatment she is about to start. Hope you may be able to help.



33BUTTERFLY said:


> Hi
> I have been prescribed Letrozol after being on Clomid for 6 months with no positive pregnancy result. Has anyone else tried Letrozol or better still got a positive pregnancy after taking it?
> Any comments would gratefully received x


Krissi xxx


----------



## penni_pencil

KT22 - They should really scan you first to check your lining is thin, I never had bleeds but always had a scan before I started the treatment, double check with them.. good luck for this next round of treatment, paws crossed x x x


33Butterfly - Sorry I've never heard of Letrozol so can't help 


Hi everyone else x x x


----------



## 33BUTTERFLY

Thanks anyway Penni


----------



## JW3

Larny - I had the overstimulation and the bloated thing a lot, the thing is it didn't happen every cycle as every one is different so stay positive      what protocol are you on?  there are two main ones starting low and then putting dose up or starting high and then putting dose down.  I found the second one worked better for me and stopped me overstimming, I had 100IU of puregon for 3 days then 50IU for the rest of the time.  My clinic scanned me on day 2 and day 9 and then every two days from then onwards and this worked out fine.  OI is very hard on your relationship       I think my DH said he wasn't stressed by it but we all were really and it has had a lasting impact and I am having counselling now to get back to the normal pre-ttc me.  On my successful cycle I was very stressed out but the one thing I did do which I think may have helped me was that I had hypnotherapy, it was expensive but maybe it did tap into my subconscious to make me believe it coudl work out?


----------



## larny g

KT22  Hi there, my pituatary gland is also not working.  I have had no periods unless induced for ten years now.  When I was having ivf, I started the menopur injections straight away.  However, we are trying OI this time and I was told I had to take hrt for three weeks and wait for a bleed and on the second day of my cycle, which is today, I should start with the injections.  I dont know why I have to have a bleed before I start, sorry for not being much help, I go for my scan on day seven of my cycle.

xxx


----------



## larny g

Hi Jenny,

My protocol was progynova for 21 days, wait for a bleed and on day 2 of bleed start 75iu of menopur and scan on day seven.  Never had oi before, went straight for ivf but alas cannot afford it anymore, although oi is very expensive too.  I was overstimulated the first time and was very ill, then had two frozen attempts and our last fresh attempt was in July this year. The clinic tends to keep a very close eye on me now, haha think I scared the bejesus out of them.  Fingers crossed, i've been taking lots of vits this time, also diabetic and severe arthritis but trying to stay positive.

xxxx


----------



## HMB

Larny g, are you starting your shots today?   

I went for bloods and scan this morning. Guess what? I have 4 good sized follies this time, yiippeeee!!      . The last time, I only had one...This is my CD10. I finished the 8 days of Puregon shots yesterday. The Doc wants me to take another Puregon shot tonight along with a Orgalutran shot to prevent early ovulation. Then, Tuesday I am to take the trigger Ovitrelle. So Wed & Thurs DP and I "make whoopie", haha, BMS. I probs will have acupuncture later in the week too. I guess my OTD will be Sept 25. I will calculate it and fix my little streamer on my signature later     

Anybody ever to an Orgalutran injection? Any side effects? Does it make you feel yucky? 

How are you, Penni, Jenny, Cayenne, Lynn, Krissi? 

Cheers


----------



## larny g

HMB - wow congrats on your follies.  Might start injections today, thought period had started yesterday but nothing today, so don't know what to do.  Did your clinic tell you to make whoopee before the trigger shot as well, just so there are some sperm waiting for that lovely egg to come out?

Good luck. xxxx


----------



## HMB

Heehee Larny g. Actually we went ahead today with, uh whoopie  . Since we are supposed to be doing that every other say, today was in that pattern. Then we will go for it again, 2 in a row, Wednesday and Thursday. Cheers. Not sure what ot tell you about yoru period  . I think Penni and Jenny have the same problem. Of course, when in doubt, call the clinic. I am now full of shots  . Did a puregon and Orlagutran tonight. Go hormones!


----------



## KT22

Thanks penni_pencil, i was taking HRT (as i have always done) to bring on a bleed and luckly one day after i asked the question it came, so i started injections Friday.Larny g - somebody with a similar issue to me, thats good (well not so good for us with broken pituitary, lol). But at least it is nice to know there are others out there who we can offer/ask for words of advice.

God luck HMB - i hope you have some good news soon!!!

xx


----------



## larny g

KT22 - sounds like we are on the same protocol.  I phoned the clinic today as period is only light and they said to start injections today, so this is day 2 of my cycle and then go for first scan on Monday.  Fingers crossed for all you lovely ladies.

xxxx


----------



## KT22

larny g - yes i started my injections on Friday and have fisrt scan this coming friday.

Im only on one amp at the mo which for me does very little. Once i go on Friday im sure i will be scanned, see no change and put up to two amps. Thats when things then start to happen for me.

Good luck ladies, whatever stage you are on at the mo!!


----------



## HMB

Thanks KT22 and Larny g !! I did the trigger shot tonight, so the rest is the fun part, this week   How are the injections going? Not long til the scan


----------



## HMB

Well now it's 2ww for me. Hope that was enough BMS--I was really annoyed with DP yesterday as he was too tired. We had BMS Monday and this morning. The Doc told us to do it Wed and today. Crossing fingers that the Monday sperm are still in play and that today was good enough timing. I have light cramps down there, I guess that's ovulation


----------



## larny g

oooohhhh fingers crossed for you hmb.

I have my scan on Monday, I am day 4 of cycle and started injections on Tuesday night.  My scan will be on day 7 of cycle.  How many days into your cycle before you had your trigger shot hmb?

Larny xxx


----------



## larny g

KT22 did oi work for you before?

Also are you taking any medication for your pituatary failure, ie growth hormone or DHEA?

Thanks and good luck with your scan tomorrow.


Larny xxx


----------



## HMB

larny g: I did my trigger shot on CD 11 as the Doc ordered me too ;-). Last time, it was on CD 9. Goes to show you that it's not the same for every cycle or person. Since you have your scan Monday, it's always possible they will tell you to do the trigger than, but maybe not. Depends what they see. Are you doing bloods at the same time? Are you doing DHEA? If so what's that like?

Today, I had cramps, from ovulation I guess  . Hope this works  

KT22, good luck with the scan tomorrow. xx


----------



## larny g

HMB Yes I am doing DHEA, I have to take it for my pituatary gland not working, why is it good for fertility too?

Sending you loads of good vibes. xxxx


----------



## HMB

larny g. , not sure what you mean, hon. What's good for fertility? I don't know much about DHEA, that's why I was asking you if you take it, etc. Thanks for the good wishes  

Cheers


----------



## KT22

Hello, well i had my scan today (after 7 days stim on 1 amp) and so far nothing really happening apart from lining has grown to 8.6mm which I'm pleased with. Next scan on Tues where i will be put up to 2 amps.

HMB - how are you doing? I had pains at ovulation with all my previous goes so fingers crossed!!!

larny g - looks like we will be very similar for timings then. Yes my last cycle resulted in my now 19 month old boy William. I take growth hormone, thyroxine,DDAVP (for diabetes insipidus related to pituitary) HRT and Hydrocortisone. I think pretty much all hormones the pituitary is supposed to make, lol. I'm not sure what DHEA stands for mind??


----------



## HMB

Hiya!

Feeling better today. I went to acupuncture, that Doc is so nice   . He told me to be positive and to keep busy going to the movies with friends etc for the 2ww. Thanks KT22!! I am very hopeful this will be the one  . He asked if my fertility Doc told me to take asperin or come back for a blood. I told him no. Just looked up the aperin thing, and decided that I shouldn't do it, as I don't have a diagnosis to use it. Maybe I'll take it if I have a headache  . 

KT22, your scan sounds good. what is an "amp"? 

Larny g., please tell us more about DHEA, why the Doc told you to take it, how it is helping you, etc. Thanks, hon  

Cheers all


----------



## larny g

Hey there hmb  I take DHEA for my pituatary gland but there has been links to helping fertility as it contains certain hormones.  There is also some evidence that it may cause some people to have fits.  My fertility doc said don't take it but my endocronoligist said to continue to take, so Ive decided to carry on.

Keep strong ladies.  KT22 we should be around the same time I think.

xxxxx


----------



## HMB

When are you guys testing? I can't remember   and you don't have those handy tickers at the bottom or your messages for us with challenged memory   . I'm guessing you have 2 weeks still?

I was a bit achy during the night, but that could be due to walking a lot yesterday in new boots   . Took some asperin and am ok now. Just trying to plan some fun things for the next 2 weeks to keep me occupied and spirits up. We are going to a wedding of friends here in Paris on Oct 15. Just found out from her last night that she has been doing IVF??!! She has PCOS and cervical mucus probs, poor thing   . Well now she knows she can talk to me about her experiences. 

Sending good karma out to you all on this beautiful Sunday


----------



## HMB

Hiya,

Near the end of my 2WW. It wasn't so bad, until later this week when the moodiness crept in. I turned into the 7 dwarfs: grumpy, angry, weepy, happy, frisky...Poor DP  . I have had some pains/cramps on and off all during 2ww. Can't wait til it's over on Monday!

Cheers


----------



## KT22

Hi Ya,

Well i triggered on wednesday so am offically in the tww,   

HMB - not long now, bet you cant wait, fingers crossed  

larny g - how you doing??

lots of love, xxxx


----------



## kizzi79

Hi everyone

Klfflo had a question about GNRH pump treatments - and as she had no replies I have moved her post here in case anyone may be able to help.



klfflo said:


> Went to the hospital to start cycle 2 of OI today by injection (first cycle abandoned due to overstimulation).
> They suddenly threw on me that if cycle 2 does not work they want me to try the pump instead. I have a list of questions which I will ask the hospital at my next appointment, but wanted to ask if anyopne with firsthand experience of this method would mind sharing their experiences (better to understand from someone that has gone through than the hospital who always seem to wonder why you are asking)?
> My questions are:
> Has anyone experienced this?
> How do you hide it (it looked big at the hospital)?
> How do you sleep with it?
> How do you shower with it on?
> How do you change the needle?
> How is is first implanted?
> Does it hurt?
> How do you add the medication?
> How often are the scans for this compared with the daily injection route?
> As you can tell I am very confused
> Thanks for your help - much appreciated


Thanks, Krissi xx


----------



## larny g

Hey girls

HMB fingers crossed for your test day today, it's flown by, bet it hasn't for you though.  I have been an emotional wreck this time round and been very moody, causing a row with hubby over him watching Match of the Day, hahaha mad lunatic that I am at the moment. Sending lots of babydust to you this morning. xxxx

KT22  I had a scan yesterday, I have two follies that are a good size, both are 15mm, lining is 8mm.  Have another scan tomorrow and then hopefully trigger shot on wed.  If I have two follies, does that mean both will release an egg?  How big were your follies before you did your trigger shot and did you do it the day after your scan or the same day?

Krissi, sorry I can't help, I've only ever had ivf and this is my first round of oi and have only ever been on the jabs.  Good luck though.

Sending lots of love to all you girls. xxxxxxx


----------



## HMB

Bonjour!!

Sorry Krissi and Kifflo, I don't know what GNRH is  

Larney, hang in there! 2 follies, that's great  . You could have eggs in both, hon.

KT22, how's it going?

AFM, sorry ladies, but I did a test this morning and it was BFN   . Had spotting last night, which was making this wait a nail biter, then bad cramps and bleeding overnight. Looks like AF. Called the Doc's office and his assistant asked if it was one of their preg tests--they never offered me one! Told her it was CB digital. The Doc will be reviewing my file today and I'm to call back around 4pm. So don't know what he'll say, although he may say it's time for IVF. Remember, I had 4 good sized follies on the CD 10 scan, all around 20mm. 

Any words of wisdom are welcome  

Cheers


----------



## larny g

HMB aahhh I'm so sorry hon.  Know how gutting it is.  Keep strong, have a good cry and onwards and upwards.  Sending big hugs to you. xxxxxx


----------



## KT22

Hello All!

HMB - So sorry to hear you news, its so upsetting everytime it happens but you just have to remember one day it *will *work. All may not be lost for OI though. It took 5 goes before it worked for me and each of these times i was like you and had plently of good follies.

Larny - glad all is going well. I had two follies too. One at 17mm and one slightly smaller, my lining was 16.3mm. From what i can remember with previous cycles only the largest follie will rupture the egg so unless they are exactly the same size (which does happen) only one should pop! I had a scan then did one more menopur (just for extra growth as doc said they grow 2mm a day) then trigger the following day. DH and I also had plenty of BMS the 3 days leading upto trigger and for 3 days after trigger. poor husband! lol

Krissi and Kifflo - Sorry im not much help either on the GNRH pump. It was suggested to me once at another clinic but then once i moved it was never mentioned again.

sending love to all!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## HMB

Hi again,

Heard back from the Doc. He wants to do the stimms again   . He must think that the 4 follies was a good sign and should have come through with a pregnancy so def worth trying again. So I am very happy. Went to the pharmacy to order more puregon. I start the jabs tomorrow! 

I've never done stimms 2 cycles back to back? What's that like? Anybody have success with that? Hope my body/ovaries are pooped out and still want to play along!

KT22, thanks. Good to know it worked for you. I sure hope that you have success on this try!

Larney, thanks, hon. Keep sending updates  

Cheers all


----------



## HMB

oops typo: hope my body/ovaries are NOT pooped out and still want to play along!

KT22-did you do your 5 cycles back to back or did you pause between cycles? By reading your signature history, it seems you may have done them back to back, but I'm not sure......

Cheers


----------



## larny g

ooohhh scan in a little while, fingers crossed everything looks ok.

KT22- the two follies i have are exactly the same size and the doc scared the hell outta my husband when he asked if we minded if it were to be twins.  When is your OTD?

HMB - I've heard that it is good to go back to back.........

Is anyone else taking lots of vitamins and supplements?


----------



## HMB

larny g -- What happened with your scan, hon? Thanks, so back to back is good   . I do take vit and supplements. I take Zita West Vitafem & VitalDHA (you can check them out on her website). 

I went to acupuncture today and he told me to go back to taking agnus castus from C1-CD21 for all the AF pains etc, helps calm and balance those mischievous hormones  . Oh and pilates is totally find whenever, but no trampolines


----------



## KT22

larny g - that is so exciting, as they are the same size I'm pretty sure from what Ive been told that both will pop   !!! fingers crossed you will be busy.

HMB - yes i had mine back to back. I think my clinic said it was best to if possible, keeping all fingers crossed for this cycle for you   

Yep i also take pregnancy multi-vits. Trying to do all i can to help really. I am just trying to copy my successful cycle i had. I had kept a diary of everything including endo and follie sizes at scans and also days etc that we had  BMS around trigger. Fingers crossed if i do the same we should be lucky again,   .

Oh i almost forgot larny g my test day is 6th Oct.

xx


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Ladies

I hope you dont mind me joining you. I used to post regularly on this thread a few months ago. I just wanted to share my news to encourage you all. I gave birth this week to a little boy we have called Isaac. He was conceived through OI using menopur and HCG. It was our 7th cycle, using various protocols. We did 6 back to back and was told we needed to take a 3 month break from the medication before starting again. We conceived on the first cycle after the 3 month break. So hang in there ladies it really does happen, but I do remember the rollercoaster of emotions and the disappointments of failed cycles. You just have to beleive it will happen.

Also wanted to mention that I too have a pituitary problem - hypopituitrism and also say that my 7th cycle, which I conceived on, differed from the others because I took low dose asprin during the cycle and used progesterone pessaries from the time of ovulation. In terms of BMS we started earlier in the cycle, about day 9 and continued every other day until 4 days after trigger shot. Just info incase it might help anyone.

HMB - Sorry this cycle did not work but good news that they will let you start another cycle straight away. All the best.

Larny - I remember the moods well. Good news on your follie sizes. Hopefully both will contain an egg. In most cases each follicle contains one egg but sometimes a follicle can be empty and sometimes even contain 2 eggs. My consultant always gave me the trigger shot when my follies reached 18mm and lining was over 7mm.

KT22 - How is the 2ww going?

Krissi - Sorry I cant answer questions about the pump either.

Jenny and Penni - How are you doing?

I hope you dont mind me jumping in again and posting 

SS


----------



## HMB

quick question, does OI include taking Clomid not as an injection? Someone has asked if it would make sense to join our thread. Thanks.

What lovely messages you all have written today! Amazing news Shooting Star!!   
I will send a reply too, tomorrow.

xx


----------



## HMB

Hi,

KT22, thanks! Good to know that your Doc said back to back is good. Any idea why? Just curious. I am basically 'copying' my cycle but with slight modifications. Acupuncturist is focusing on the quality of my eggs, says that the Fert Doc and Puregon seem to have covered the quantity issue. Alos bringing Agnus Castus back into the mix for CD1-21.

Shooting star, thanks again for your message. It does indeed give us hope knowing that it worked for you and that you just had your baby   . This is my 3rd cycle of OI, first time doing it back to back. Given my age, I don't think the Doc will let me do OI 5+ times. Last month, he had said taht we would go straight to IVF if that cycle didn't work, but since the stimm part was v successful (4 follies of 20mm-ish), he decided to give it another go. I am doing bloods and scan earlier, after only having done 6 injections. Not sure why, so am going to call the Doc to ask this morning. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## larny g

Morning ladies

Well scan went well yesterday, still two big follies, lining was very good, probably for the first time the lining is great, hope it's all the vits i've been taking are doing the trick.  Did trigger shot yesterday, so all going to plan, should ovulate on thurs. 

Had bms sunday, tuesday and will again tonight and thurs.  Bit worried as i think I'm getting urine infection, is there any anti biotics i can take that are safe?Really worried.

Shooting star, so glad to hear your story.  Is there any chance of it happening for me on my first time?

KT22 my OTD is 11th october< so not too far behind

happy days to everyone and lots of positivity xxxxx


----------



## HMB

larny g, it's looking good there for you   . Yes, you can take meds for a urine infection. I asked my GP last winter and the pharmacist. They said yes, do it! Just go to your pharmacist and ask for the stuff you need asap. Or call your GP for a prescription. Start guzzling cranberry juice! heehee. Oh, also someone very helpful on FF told me to use bicarbonate soda. She gave a link to an article. BTW it can be a good sign that you are getting one right now  . Continue to enjoy BMS


----------



## larny g

I'v ebeen reading conflicting evidence of when is best to have sex with oi.  We had bms sun, had trigger shot on tues, did it tues night, plan tonight and then thurs (when should ovulate) friday, sat and sun.  Is that going to be enough do you think?

xx


----------



## HMB

Larny g--BMS every other day is good in general, that way there is "fresh" sperm there all the time, and DH is not exhausted or depleted. My Doc specifies when to have BMS during OI but doesn't say not to on other days. If your trigger is Tues night, according to the instructions on the trigger package, your ovulation will be Thursday morning. My Doc tells me to have BMS the Wed & Thurs. So he focuses on right before ovulation and during ovulation. Hope that helps. Maybe some other ladies can tell you what their Docs said or what worked for them. On my last stimms protocol my DP had just started a new job, so it was tricky. We had BMS on the 8th, 10th, 12th. Then the trigger was on the 13th. We didn't manage BMS on the 14th, but did on the 15th. So we managed a few times during the fertile zone. I'm not sure what I'll do this time. I don't want to risk DP being wiped out on the 2 days following the trigger, so I will limit/spread out the BMS that happens before....  . I'm getting sleepy writing this, sorry


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi ladies. I'm taking clomid tablets and was just wondering if I could join this thread? xxx


----------



## larny g

Hello sweetcheeks, welcome to the thread. xxxxx


----------



## HMB

Bienvenue (welcome) Sweetcheeks  . The ladies here have helped me a lot especially with OI & stimm related questions, they have good experience


----------



## KT22

Hello everyone

larny g - I generally have BMS 2/3 days before trigger then 3 days after trigger. May seem a lot i know but i like to cover all bases  . My clinic just instructed me to make sure i had BMS the day before trigger, day of trigger and day after.  How is the 2ww treating you? I'm going mad already, although i am now half way there  .

HMB - I cant remember what reason my clinic gave for doing back to back treatment, but in my case it worked in the end. How is this new cycle going for you??

Hello Sweetcheeks and good luck with the start of your treatment  .

Well as for me I'm now 7dpo and have been over analysing every twinge (as usual  ). Goggle is now my best friend (sad i know!!). 
I have had quite a few symptoms from ovulation. I'm sure i felt myself ovulate as i have on previous cycles, also from then on until yesterday i have had a lot of AF type pains on and off. But this could just be the pregnyl jabs i have as lutenal support    .

Keep positive ladies


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi ladies. Thankyou for the welcome. I'm on cd4 and just took day 3 of my clomid tablets. I'm also taking folic acid and EPO. Does anyone else take vitamins? I've also gone and bought robitussin to take from cd7. Anyone else heard of this or also takes this? xxx


----------



## larny g

Hey sweetcheeks, I too am also taking lots of vitamins and was taking robitusson a few days before my trigger shot.

Well, having a pretty poop day so far, very tearful and worried as we didn't dtd last night, hoping we didn't miss the wrong day.  Had a row with hubby about it. He just fell asllep last night and i couldn't wake him up.  I feel I am doing everything, he only had to make an effort for a few days.  Gutted.

Test day seems forever away and struggling a bit today.  Such a div.

Hope all you lovely girls are doing ok.

xxxxxx


----------



## HMB

Larny g, so sorry that your day has been frustrating   and made you sad   .    . Sometimes our DH's are not cooperative. Same thing happened to me earlier this month. You did manage BMS a couple different days or more the week of your trigger, right? Don't dispair.   that you will get a BFP this time.

KT22 thanks again for sharing your experience, makes me hopeful  . How are your symptoms? I try to remember to record them so I can compare later. I succeeded last time in NOT googling, but it's hard. Hang in there! It all can be positive.

Sweetcheeks, I have not tried cough syrup. Just the vitamins and agnus castus I told you about. I ordered another supplement too. Will tell you about that one when it comes in the mail.

AFM, it's slightly different for me this time, on the stimms. I am not sleeping so so much and waking up at 7am every day  , usually just to go pee, but it's a bit odd. Sunrise?? Who knows. Today i did get pooped and took a nap. Last time my (.)(.) got full and nipples were on constant alert for days   . Not happening right now. Unfortunately I didn't write down when that happened last time, probably just posted it here or amused people in the chatroom with it   . I have been hungrier the last 2 days. I am on the 5th day of jabs. I see the Doc Monday morning and do the bloods and scan. A bit early I think but I guess he will be able to see something.  I'll be shocked if there are follies of 18+mm on Monday. As for my BMS plan next week, well I've been 'torturing' DP today. Waiting for tomorrow. Don't know when the trigger will be but guessing ovulation (following the trigger) could be anytime between Thurs -Sat, low likelihood of Wed. If ovulation is the Sat, I may try BMS on Wed, Fri & Sat, for example in addition to tomorrow. Worried about DP being tired like last time   . If it's earlier than Sat, I can skip one. hmm. I bought licorice/reglisse tea for us to drink: supposed to be good for energy etc according to my acupuncturist's book. Will def give that to DP for breakfast this week  

Cheers


----------



## HMB

Hi ladies,

I had the bloods and scan today, it's CD 8 after having done 6 of the puregon shots. This is a back to back cycle, as I did one just before. This time, it's a bit early in the cycle plus the Doc said I am not moving as quickly as last time. I have 2 follies on the left and a cyst on the right ovary. He said not to worry about the cyst that it happens but it means there won't be any follies on that side as the cyst prevents them . Didn't know that about cysts  . Anyone know about cysts? Anyway, I am to finish the puregon shots, 3 more days, and add Orgulatran (sp?) on Wed to prevent early ovulation. Then he scheduled me to do bloods and scan again early Thursday morning. This is the first time I will have 2 controls with the Doc. I'll be mtg with his colleague on Thursday as he won't be there (might be his morning/day at the hospital, who knows). Don't know what we will see Thursday, I know more follies could pop up or one of the ones we saw could stagnate/not grow further. Can't worry about it. Hope I have 2 follies of good quality this time   

Larny and KT22, when do you go back for a scan? Sweetcheeks,  how are the stimms going?

Cheers


----------



## larny g

Hey HMB.  I don't need anymore scans now, am well into my 2ww>  My OTD is 11th oct.

Slowly going insane and trying to find lots of things to do.  Starting my college course tonight and can't wait.

Hope all you lovelies are doing ok.


xxxxx


----------



## HMB

Larny g!! Nearly time to test, that's great . Drink loads of water. xx


----------



## KT22

Hi everyone,

Well im officially through with my 2ww and POAS (well several, lol) and   .
Cant quite believe how lucky i truly am.

larny g - how is your tww going? not long now i guess?? Keeping my fingers (and toes) crossed for you  

HMB - how is your scans/injections going this time around? Hopefully it wont be long and you will be on the 2ww too.

Lots of love to all, xxxxx


----------



## larny g

Wow congratulations KT22, so pleased for you.  Gives me hope that it might work as you have pituatary troubles too.  Do you need to take any hormones throughout the pregnancy because of pituatary gland?  I know you already have a child but was this your first go again?

AFM  having lots of cramps for the last three days but no sign of AF yet, have had sore boobs but that is now fading, so I assume the meds are coming out of my system.  Haven't felt very positive last few days but it aint over till the fat lady sings and i aint singing just yet.

Hope you are all doing ok and once again congrats KT22.

xxxxxxx


----------



## KT22

Thanks larny g, yes this was my first go (since trying again after previous pregnancy).

I still have to take all pituitary meds, most of them i have to put the dose up as apparently once pregnant your body metabolises meds quicker. I def noticed this with my last pregnancy as my diabetes insipidus went completely wrong and i needed 100% increase of dose to control it. Prepaired this time thou  .

I was the same as you had symptoms for the first week then nothing apart from the odd pulling/shooting sensation. I have also had very tingly nipples, lol sorry TMI. But also had this with my last pregnancy.

xxxx


----------



## HMB

KT22      that is wonderful news!!! Let us know what happens in the next few days. Oh so great    Congratulations.

Larny g, those evil hormones of the 2ww are downers, don't listen to them. As you say it's not over til the fat lady sings.   

I am trying to run off for a quick errand before the crazy rush hour traffic. But want to tell you the scoop. WEnt early for bloods and scan. Had to wait until now to get the total protocol. I have 2 follies of 14mm and new one of 11mm on the left, cyst still on the right. I am to do 2 more days puregon and orgalutran. Then trigger Saturday. BMS Sunday & Monday. Doctor's orders   . So my OTD is Oct 21. Voilà!! I wish trigger was a day earlier for convenience of the weekend, but hey, c'est la vie  .


Cheers


----------



## larny g

Wow HMB that's so fast, good size follies already, wil keep everything crossed for you and tell hubby to step up a gear, tell him to take his zinc.

KT22 thanks for your info, bet you're still buzzing.

I defo think AF is coming, haven't seen anything yet, it just feels like it's on it's way.  Still having usual symptoms today.

Sending lots of babydust
xxxxxx


----------



## penni_pencil

KT22 that is fantastic news! I'm tempted to try OI again now! LOL


well done you x x x


----------



## HMB

Not sure that's really fast, larny g, a bit slow grow for me  . My first 2 puregon cycles had the follies bigger at this point, ready for trigger time   . Anyway, my cycle will be 26 days which is my average length for a cycle this year. My cycle varies, but is only long/29+ days once or twice a year. Let's hope this is the lucky one. DP is reared and ready to go for him part on Sunday -Monday. Decided not to risk depleting him by adding another BMS yesterday/today. He gets pooped out from his new job   . So what's happening? Have you tested larny g?

penni_pencil: you know you are dying to go thru OI again   

Cheers everybody


----------



## JW3

KT22 - congratulations what brilliant news          

Penni - I am thinking about seeing the consultant privately sometime over the next few months    not sure whether we want to go ahead or not though until we have seen them and had a chat about what we would do.  There is no way I am having anymore yucky clomid though


----------



## lea1978

Good afternoon Ladies, 

I am here from a recomendation I am currently on day 4 of 7 Gonal F injections, i have a scan planned for 18th to see how my follies are responding. I would appreciate any help or advice on anything I can be doing as well as these. Also I am anxious on what happens at the scan etc....


----------



## JW3

Lea - welcome and good luck with your OI         going for scans is very worrying isn't it, you just have to take it one step at a time because at first it can look like it isn't going right and then all of a sudden one or two follicles are getting bigger.  My consultant said to me there is nothing that I could do that would make any difference to the outcome (other than BMS of course    ) he said not to worry about stressing because it is stressful going through all this and just get on with normal life.  I am afraid that he might be right its just not in our control, however of course I didn't listen and I had reflexology which helped me to chill out a lot and when I was succesful I was actually having hypnotherapy as well which really helped me.  I think you have to try different things to see what will work for you and sometimes it takes a while but hopefully you will be lucky first time        oh yes the scan that would probably be dildocam    , honestly you get used to it very quickly.  My clinic scanned me on day 2 every time with AF, they've seen it all before    .  Write down any questions for your scan in advance.  At my clinic if the nurses couldn't answer my questions they went to ask a consultant or registrar.


----------



## kizzi79

Hi everyone

Kitkat2011 was hoping to meet others receiving HMG for ovulation induction.



KITKAT2011 said:


> Hi All
> I have PCOS and have had 2 rounds of clomid both of which failed. Am now going to start hMG therapy injections in January .
> Is anyone else doing this?
> How have you found it?
> Thanks
> xxx


Happy chatting, Krissi xx


----------



## HMB

Welcome Lea and Kitkat   

I see that you are already getting very helpful advice Lea. You can read back through the thread for more. I found that Puregon doesn't have any side effects, just helps you sleep well. Best to listen to your body and sleep while it's working on those follies  . I always have scans during the treatment or the day immediately following the end of the shots, your scan is several days after. Do you know why? Do you have long cycle's? 

Kitkat, I am very sorry but I don't know what HMG is.   Is it something to prevent cysts? Hopefully one of the other ladies knows. 

AFM, I am on 2WW now, ovulation and BMS time is over. I must say that the trigger shot does cause me some pain on ovulation day, that happened 2 out of 3 times for me. Also sensitive (.)(.) and nipples  , sorry TMI. 

Cheers all


----------



## KITKAT2011

Hi Ladies

Thanks you so much for putting my post here Krissi.

Well I have found a out a bit more about hMG Therapy and is hormone injections called Menopur. 

From what I have found out it is the same drug uses for IUI or Ivf but I am just using them to produce healthy follicles and release the egg. 

I have read through your posts and have a few questions Larney g what are trigger shots? and what does stimms mean? 

Sorry for all the questions thought I had learnt loads of new jargon with the PCOS but its a minefield  

Good Luck all
Kate x


----------



## JW3

Kate - I have PCOS and I had puregon injections but these are very similar to menopur.  It worked after 5 goes   .  The trigger shot is a HCG injection that you can take to release the egg just before ovulation.  My clinic said not everyone needs it but I think they tend to give it anyway as its a really cheap injection.  Good luck        Stimms means the menopur injection.


----------



## HMB

Stimms is short for stimulation, or ovarian stimulation. We use it on FF to mean that. It's the shots/drugs you take to stimulate growth of follicules. Menapur, gonal f, puregon etc are examples. I am pretty sure it is always linked to the FSH hormone which is our natural stimulator.  . Yes stimms are used in OI, IVF, ISCI, IUI (but maybe not always). Hope that helps some more. Jenny pretty much covered everything and she is a (successful) pro   .

xx


----------



## KITKAT2011

Ohhh thanks for that...now i understand 

JennyW glad to see they worked for you!!!!  

I have another question - did any of you have to fly while doing injections. I start on the 24th Oct and then fly to Ireland on the 27th.  I am sure I can carry the meds in hand luggage but not sure about the needles? Also what do i do with the used ones ...I guess I just bring them back?
Will be seeing consultant tomorrow and will also ask for a letter to show to security if asked but wondering if anyone has done this?

I travel quite a lot and it only just occured to me  

Kate x


----------



## JW3

Kate - not sure about the travelling but sounds like you will have to check in a bag that contains your needles in it, yep you will probably need to bring used ones back in your hold luggage too if you want to put them in your needle bin.  After my tx I handed my unused drugs into a chemist (didn't want to be tempted to use them) but they would not take needles used or otherwise.  I'm sure there will be others who have done this as I know of quite a few girls have tx abroad who have flown with their injections.


----------



## HMB

Kate - which injections? Some need to be refrigerated, so check with the pharmacist and read the directions in the box. Puregon and Ovitrelle need to stay cool for example (but not freezing). You can bring a little refrigerator bag on the plane to keep it in. The pharmacist gave me one, one day when it was really hot out and I was picking up the stuff. It's a small silver bag with ziplock. xx


----------



## HMB

Sorry to report that I got a BFN today. Called the Doc's office and will here back this afternoon about next steps. xx

How are the rest of you doing?


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hmb. Sorry once again. Hope your ok.  I thought we ovulated the same time but I'm nit due to test till another 4 or 5 days. Do you have a short luteal phase? xx


----------



## penni_pencil

HMB - Im so sorry, big hugs to you x x x


----------



## HMB

Really, thank you so much Penny and sweetcheeks  . 

Sweetcheeks, my lutean cycle is always bang on. With stimms it is exactly 12 days after ovulation (when the Doc said it would be) or 14 days after the trigger. Au natural, it's always 14-15 days long. The problem is somewhere between ovulation and AF. No way to tell if any eggs have fertilized even for a brief time. The stimms have been successful producing 2-4 follies.

xx


----------



## HMB

Forgot! Sweetcheeks, v excited for you  , hope you get good news early next week! I would be so happy


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hmb.  gutted for you. The stimms give you a nice number if eggs. Are you stimming again this cycle? Thankyou. I'm 10dpo today and my temp is still fairly Hightower but I have a cold so not sure if I have a temp   I've had no pain or feelings since 4dpo so I'm not holding my breath!!! xxx


----------



## HMB

Got the decision from my Doc. I am surprised. He wants me to stimm again! So off I ran to get the fax # from my pharmacy so that the Doc could fax the new prescriptions etc there asap.  Then ran off to do the other errands. Anyway, bottom line is I start puregon again tomorrow. He isn't bothered about the cyst that was on the right ovary this last time (I asked). I guess we'll see if it's still there during the scan. I am to get bloods and scan next Friday which will be after 6 shots. I have to go to a different Doc for the scan as mine will be on vacation. His assistant/nurse will be the only one in, and will be coordinating my results with the Doc (on his vacation) to tell me when to trigger. ..I was sure he would say IVF this time. Now I doubt he will do IVF until after Christmas (if i'm still not preggers). 

Larny g, are you near OTD?


----------



## HMB

Just got off the phone with the new place where I will do the scan next week since my Doc will be be out. They told me to drink lots of water ?!   Anybody ever been told to do that before? It will be CD8/after 6 puregon shots.


----------



## HMB

Question for you all. I am going to a different Doc's office for the scan on Friday. His assistant said to bring all results which I am glad to do as may get new input on what's happening as a bonus. Although I don't have the scan results written from the OI tx as my Doc doesn't give me anything. I will just have to tell the new guy what I remember and noted down, i.e. number of follies and size, when I was told. Ok the unusual request from the new place is to drink lots of water before doing the scan. Ever been asked to do that? Why does that help with a scan? Very curious


----------



## JW3

HMB - I think usually they ask you to drink lots of water if they are going to scan from your tummy rather than the dildo scan where it is the opposite and you need to have emptied your bladder.


----------



## HMB

Thanks Jenny !


----------



## HMB

Hi everybody, any news? Sweetcheeks? 

Just did bloods and scan today on CD 8 after 6 shots. Still too early and a bit slow like last month, so more shots and then another round of bloods and scan on Monday. So ovulation won't be until Wed, earliest. The cyst is still on the right ovary, but the right ovary still is trying to produce 3 follies anyway  , incredible. It won't ovulate due to the cyst i was told. The left one has a follie of 13mm and 7mm. Lining is 5.2mm. So looks like I'll have one this time, big maybe on two  . That's fine tho. Just got to get a BFP on OTD this time. I guess this is all fine. Hope it works !


----------



## JW3

Good luck HMB


----------



## Vickytick

Hi

I've just seen this thread and am trying to work out if I'm going to be starting the same thing as you ladies are discussing. 

Am I right in thinking OI is similar to superovulation? 

I've had a failed IVF and due to NHS funding had to wait 6 months for next cycle but wanted to be proactive in the interim. I had the relevant immune tests and 'luckily' discovered a few issues but we are going to do what they term superovulation for a few months. Basically its taking Letrozole (taken like clomid) for 4 days, scan on day 14 then ovitrelle injection to induce ovulation then bms over the next 48 hours . On clomid I did ovulate but reacted quite badly to it so hoping this might help and I'll need to avoid invasive IVF.

Any tips ladies??

Vicky
x


----------



## HMB

Hi Vickytick, I have not heard of Letrozole but if it's like clomid, then it's a type of OI, as I understand things. Does it have FSH hormone in it? I also take ovitrelle as a trigger, this is my 4th OI protocol right now. I think it's 36 hours til ovulation after the shot tho, read the instructions in the box. Hope it works for you !  

Finally! Ready to do the trigger tonight. Had bloods and scan again this morning. I've got a good follie at 20-22mm and the lining is great, and there's triple line/phase, whatever that means, but the doctors love that  . This time, we are doing something new for me. I think it's mostly to assure that the progesterone is at the right level/working properly during 2ww. I am to do another ovitrelle shot on Saturday. Anyone done something like this before? There was a choice of doing capsules of something too. Sounds a lot like what the ladies take doing IVF. In any case, I'm all for trying anything to make it work. Then I get to go to the lab for a HcG pregnancy test 12 days after ovulation. I think that's the 13th which is a Sunday, so may have to wait until Monday. I may call back to find out. Too tired from the early lab visit to call them again now. 

Cheers


----------



## klfflo

Long story but second cycle of OI (Menotrophin injections) was abandoned 11 days ago, turns out I had AF 7 weeks after stopping round 1 (spotted for 11 days initally which they though was sufficient) and they did not account for this so whole cycle of treatment wasted as they started at completely the wrong time, and ended up with Af just at the time when I should have been sent away to do the second injection to ovulate!!

They then wanted me to start randonly 2 weeks later (so about now), but because my cycle is messed up and strong gut feeling that it would not work starting now (and not wanting to waste a 3rd cycle out of a max of 6), I made them put me back on femston for a month to regulate my cycle again!! I did have a bit of a battle about it because of their concern about xmas closure, but really felt strongly it was what I had to do for my body and to increase our chances!!

My gut tells me I have done the right thing as I strongly feel I need to approach a cycle in the right franme of mind, but I am wondering if I have done the right thing, it obviously means I cannot attempt anything this month as I will ovulate and if the next cycle will finish just before Christmas so may mean I get another failed attempt just before Christmas (without trying to be negative - am trying to have real PMA for next month which is why I have gone back on femston for a month)!!

Sorry, not really sure what my point is (apart from wondering if I have done the right thing), but just needed to sound off to people who will understand!!

Sorry for the rant!!

Kirsty xx


----------



## JW3

Vicky    welcome    I also had bad side effects from clomid and my consultant moved me onto puregon.  He explained that some of the drugs work quite differently and this is why clomid can have bad side effects and others don't.  Hope you get on ok with your new tx     

HMB      

Kirsty      sorry to hear about your abandoned cycle     it is awful feeling isn't it that you have had to go through all this and its got nowhere     Good luck for your next cycle     you are right to trust your own instincts about when is right     You have done the right thing and sometimes it is just good to have a month off as well     Have you asked your clinic if they will go up to 7 cycles if one was abandoned?  They all have different rules don't they?  My clinic said it was our choice but we could have up to 12 cycles of OI if we wanted, but as it was we did 4 of clomid and then 5 of OI.  Afther the 5th go we were going to go for IVF but luckily it worked    it is worth sticking with, we had two abandoned cycles and did get there in the end


----------



## Vickytick

thanks ladies for the welcome.

The consultant said he didn't rate clomid which is why he wanted to try this drug. Having read up its doesn't appear to be as widely used as other examples but gets good results which at the end of the day is what we all want.

Start my first cycle this weekend when af arrives will do 2 before IVF then 4 more in between the 2nd and 3rd goes of IVF - if its needed fingers crossed.

*Kirsty*- I'd say go with your instinct on this one. If you are not ready then your mind won't be so you need to be able to give your whole focus. Its a pain because you feel you are doing enough to get pg but the mind and body have to be willing.

*HMB* - Good luck with the trigger injection.

*Jennyw* - you are the perfect example of that trusted attribute we all need in this game - perservance

x


----------



## HMB

Thanks Jenny and Vickytick  

Vickytick, sounds great, this new drug. I bet you are excited to get started. I hope it works and you don't have to go back to IVF.   
I did my trigger on Monday. It tends to give me cramps on ovulation day, which was yesterday. 

Hope it works out Kirsty  

I am now in 2ww, and will be doing the extra ovitrelle shot on Saturday. Really, really hope it works this time so we don't have to do IVF in January.


----------



## Daysleeper

Hi Kirsty,

I'm a bit more of a lurker than a poster but you have a similar-ish situation(its my hypothalamus aswell as my pituitary gland that doesn't work properly). It seems to me like they have really messed up here with you, how can they get your cycles so wrong?! I feel awful for you! Because of my condition I was put straight on Menopur injections (O, FSH + LH). It hasn't been a walk in the park but certainly a lot easier to moniter and control. I can't help thinking that this seems like a better way forward for you? It is much more expensive for the NHS than what you are currently doing, so they are probably trying to work with you on cheaper alternatives. If you can, I would continue to stick up for yourself and get what you need. Keep going love   xx


----------



## HMB

Welcome Daysleeper, hope it works for you this time   

I have had slight pains and or cramps down on left side off and on starting on ovulation day. Tonight I do the extra ovitrelle shot which I believe does the same thing as pessaries, that is to say boosting the progesterone etc to make sure that the embryo stays in tact and burrows into the wall in the next couple days. Today is 4dpo, so it would happen after the weekend I suppose. Please, please!!!!! We reserved a weekend away for Dec 2 as a belated birthday trip. It was the weekend i could work out that would not be in the middle of tx. It will be a train trip, since it is not advised to take a plane during early pregnancy---positive thinking


----------



## Vickytick

HMB - really hope that this time works out for you    sounds like a slight change in protocol might help? Its encouraging when they are prepared to bend things a little.

Daysleeper - I'm having menopur for my next IVF scheduled in Jan as I only got 4 eggs on 1st IVF with high dosages of Gonal F. The consultant thinks high dosage of Menopur might increase no of eggs to let me get at least to 3dt. Interesting that its more expensive wonder if that means it works better?? All the best with this cycle.  

Hope all the other ladies are doing well. I should start my superovulation in the next couple of days actually looking forward to it.

   
x


----------



## Daysleeper

Hello all,

Vicky - Menopur is better than Gonal-F. I'm not just saying it, the doctors have told me, but it is more difficult to administer because of all the sodding mixing and costs them about 30 pounds a day for me   Feel good you are on it, I've never ovulated in my entire life and it has grown me 7 follicles this cycle, we almost had to cancel! Good luck  

HMB - I love your positive thinking!     I know it is still awful, but at least January is not too far away to wait for your IVF. But let's hope we both get an amazing Christmas THIS year xx

I'm currently 11DPO and going COMPLETELY MAD. I released 2 eggs this time so stupidly now I'm convinced it must have worked! Good sperm - meet 2 eggs, take your pick?!   I know it doesn't work like that really but all I want for Christmas (and my birthday!) is to know I can have children! I started my second ever AF on 13dpo last time, in a way I wish that I can just stay at 11dpo now so I just don't have to face it, and on a bloody monday morning!!!

Have a great bonfire night everyone xx


----------



## HMB

Daysleeper and Vickytick, thanks  

Daysleeper, you are hilarious. Exactly good logic, and I think that's what the Doctors think even after all that fancy education: good sperm meet 2 eggs, take your pick    . You are still quite young so your eggs all very healthy. I think 2 would be the max the Doc would want you to have at a time. Whereas for us more "mature" types, 4 is fine, bringing up the odds  . My birthday is coming up too in a couple weeks and it would indeed be nice to have good news...or at least before Christmas!

Vickytick, I'm not really sure what is the best stimm frankly, the clinics seem to differ in opinion quite a bit. My Doctor is not into Menapur. Don't remember what he said about it tho. He's a Professor. I do remember what he thought of Progeserone 21 day tests, still cracks me up: rough translation from French, "useless".   . How high was your dose for IVF? 4 is not bad, but I'm sure they can get you to "make" more. There are women on FF who had less and got pregnant.

I did the extra ovitrelle. It feels good doing something that may help. DP thinks this is all his fault for some reason, and it's not. He said I get to name the kid since I have gone through so much. Wow, I've got the power!!! I did have slight pains, cramps etc on the lower left said starting on ovulation day thru yesterday. Hmmm. Could be good. I am wondering what they are going to do about the 2 cysts on my right ovary that have appeared due to OI. One is now 19mm. That one appeared last month so it has stuck around for another cycle.


----------



## jo185

Hi,
I'm knew to this thread and hope you can all stop me from going crazy!!!!
I went through my first OI after 5 failed IUI's cycles on clomid.  I was on Gonal-f injections and had my last IUI on fri 28th.  I was told I had to wait 3 weeks rather than the usual 2 before testing as the hormone injections can give a false positive.  I'm going mad!  It's 2 weeks today and I am struggling with the thought of waiting another week.  Has anyone got experience in this and if three weeks wait is necessary? 2WW was a nightmare, I think think 3 will make me .

Jo185


----------



## JW3

Jo - I can't see why you would have to wait 3 weeks?  I don't think the HCG injection you have is very high and as far as I know I don't think the Gonal F would give a false positive.  My clinic told me to test on day 35 but I tested after two weeks every time and never had a false positive.  I was on puregon not gonal f but I don't think there's much difference in it as they are similar types of drugs.  Good luck       Its awful having to go through this so many times isn't it      I had 4 clomid and then  5 OI before it worked so its worth sticking with it.  I really didn't believe it was going to work but the consultant was right it did work in the end.  Although since then I've had to have counselling to get back to the normal me after going through all this for so long.


----------



## penni_pencil

Hi Jo.... yeah I can't see why 3 weeks!  Cricky, thats a long time.. I was always testing after 2 weeks.  The trigger stays in your system for a few days, not a few weeks I wouldn't have thought.....


Everything crossed for you honey  xxx


----------



## HMB

Hiya Jo--2 weeks for me too, always. Are you waiting after an IUI or OI? A little bit confused. xx


----------



## jo185

Hi,
Thanks for the replies.  
HMB im waiting after OI.
I was a bit naughty and actually tested yesterday even though hospital told me not to test until 18th.  Everywhere I researched said Gonal f could stay in system for 7 to 10 days after last injection, so not sure why I was told 3 weeks.  Anyway, I got a BFP, but am trying to remain calm as don't want to be disappointed if its false reading.  Hard not to get excited though !!!

Jo185


----------



## penni_pencil

Oh WOW Jo thats great news! I'm sure its out your system and its BFP for you.... Congrats x x x


----------



## Vickytick

Hi ladies

*Daysleeper* - thanks for that info you've had really brightened my mood today. The consultant also said it was much better so fingers crossed it might produce more eggs. Like you he said it was trickier because of all the mixing but I'll put up with that if it works - lol. Roll on Jan

*HMB* - I laughed when I read about the naming of the child that's exactly what my DH has said. I've got names picked out and one of them - Violet - he wasn't sure about but now he's said as a 'reward' for everything I've gone through as long as we get our baby (babies??) I can call it or them what I like. So there is some compensation for all this..I'd say the pains are a good sign means everything is ticking over and working. Fingers crossed for you. I took 375 Gonal F on my last IVF but he is upping menopur to 450 I think.

*jo185* - that is great news on the BFP . The trigger would be out of the system by now but not sure why they said 3ww as most are 2ww.

AFM - I've started by OI this week so far no physical side affects only feel teary at everything which is brillant as clomid really affected me. Scan on the 19th then he'll give me the date for the ovitrelle. Feel like I'm on the way again after 5 months off the ttc bandwagon.


----------



## HMB

Here's my news: My OTD was Sunday, I didn't get AF and waited to test since I was to do the lab HcG test today. Still no AF today. I was getting very excited as my AF has arrived bang on time for OTD at the end of each OI protocol. The HcG test was negative!   So my Doc is sending me back to the lab on Wednesday to do the HcG pregnancy test again, plus to see what those cheeky hormones are up to, namely Oestrogen, LH and Progesterone. That's all. And I'm really tired because I woke up at 5:30 for no reason and had a terrible time getting back to sleep. Siesta here I come!! Has this happened to any of you before?

Vickytick, when do you go in for a scan or do you wait until Nov 19? 

Jo185, OTD is always exactly 12 days after ovulation (include the day of ovulation in your count) for me. That's what the Doc told me, and every time except this time, I got AF and BFN on that exact day.

Cheers


----------



## Vickytick

HMB - I have known a couple of ladies who were pg but the hcg was not high enough at the time of first test but showed up when the bloods were done again. Fingers crossed for you   

Yes scan on 19th then he'll tell me when to take the trigger assuming its all growing nicely. Finished taking the tablets yesterday. Quite excited.

Does anyone know in very general terms how many cycles on average it takes for OI to work I assuming that it would be highly unlikely for it to work the first time. I think the consultant said on average 3 but they say that about IVF.

  to all 

xx


----------



## HMB

Vickytick-- thanks I sure hope that's the case for me, that it's slow grow, and will show up on Wednesday's test  

Very good question about what is the average time for OI to work, or the expectation from the medical community. No idea. I don't think my Doc said, so what your consultant said, is the most I've heard.


----------



## jo185

can't believe it!!
Jo185


----------



## penni_pencil

WOHOOOO fantastic news Jo!  So good to hear some good news! YAY Well done you guys! x x x


----------



## HMB

Jo!! That's fantastic!!    Congrats, xx


----------



## Vickytick

Jo185 -       

xx


----------



## JW3

Jo     great news, good luck, how many times have you tested now?


----------



## HMB

Hiya,

I went back today for the second HcG test today and added oestrogen, LH & progesterone. This time, they gave me the numbers, not that I really understand what they mean  . It is negative, the HcG level was 3. oestrogen = 39; LH= 1.2; progesterone = 1.4. The Doc's assistant told me that he wanted me to test again in 48 hours, however, I'll be out of town and can't go to the lab. She is finding out if i can do it Saturday or tomorrow. She didn't give me any other info, so I have no clue. Oh, and I don't have AF  . Anybody have experience with this? My wild guess is that I was pregnant very, very briefly. I don't see how I could be pregnant with less than 5 HcG, but I really have no idea. Or maybe the cyst did something to mess up my levels and AF? Doubt this last one....


----------



## HMB

Quick phone note: means def BFN. Doc may havé me start stimms even tho n Af. New territory for me. I think this is thé norm for some of u? AlSo think that hcg levelwas 7 or 16 monday, cant remember.  Anyway doc Will give me instructions torrow.


----------



## penni_pencil

Hi HMB - Sometimes I didn't get bleeds from a bFN even though I ov'd and my lining was good.  They just got me in for a scan, and checked activity, if lining thin and all calm, I just started again 


Sorry it was a BFN this time   Paws crossed for this next one for you x



x


----------



## HMB

Thanks so much Penni  . 

Found out the HCG was 7 last Monday, one day after OTD. So that was the glimmer of hope for the Doc. Not to be tho, the Wed test was negative, as i said. AF finally showed up on Thursday. Doc decided not to stimm me this time and to have a consultation with me. A little nervous. I see him on Nov 29. I wish it was this week instead! I will be au natural this cycle....

Cheers


----------



## Jennyren

Really finding this hard. In 2nd cycle of clomid and think i ovulated cd 18 (Saturday), temps shot up Sunday and stayed up but it was the same day I got this stupid cough !! so worried temp rise is to do with that and not releasing an egg. I did get a positive OPK cd 16 and cd 17 but still paranoid i did not actually release an egg !! don't get bloods etc done...

My DH and me have been falling out. He thinks I am being too obssssive, always on line reading stuff and temp taking is making him mad cos it wakes him up. I get mad cos i think of all I have to go through (side effects) and a silly little beep and he feels like he is hard done by !! Plus he does not want to know when I have LH surge next month,,, freaks him out too much. He wants it to feel more natural. Well what about me, I would like that too but don't get the choice !!

Just want to   oh wait I am ... just an emotional wreck.

Can test 2 weeks today. This is going to be an agonising wait !!!


----------



## rubypop2

Congratulations


----------



## Daysleeper

Hi Guys,

Sorry not been around for a while but wanted to return to 'normality' a little before starting the next cycle. The consultants face when I walked in for round 4 said it all. 'Aren't you pregnant yet?! Hmm ok, maybe this won't be straightforward after all'...Nice and disconcerting...

HMB - Sounds like an AWFUL few days, I'm so sorry for your BFN but to also then have to go through the no AF what ifs is just extra torment that none of us need.

Vickytick - GREAT question...I would love to know that answer too, (sort of...even though I'm sure I'm now creeping into the outer edges of positive cycle percentages).

Jo185 - Congratulations!  

Jennyren - I empathise with your arguments, of course we would ALL want this to feel natural and normal but it isn't..and there is no escape from that. It feels a little unfair that he wants to put that pressure on you as well as everything else. Maybe there is effort that HE could be making to make it feel more natural! Hope you worked it out with eachother. 

JennyW - The fact that it took you 5 cycles of Puregon to get pregnant will keep me going a lot more than you realise, thank you x

Hope I've covered everybody, It's hard work keeping track when you have been away!! I used to do a diary for each cycle but after the last one I'm not going to anymore, will read others and post on this thread but I need to try and stay away from the obsessing. I will never test before 13DPO again, or google symptoms. I've actually found support on the Kallmans Syndrome ******** page (Kallmans is the nearest syndrome to myself, except that I can smell and they cant). I think if you know you have a rare disorder then googling symptoms from people without the same problems is just a waste of time and emotionally draining. If I ever have to read a 'woops im pregnant, isnt that nice' story on twoweekwait or whatever then I'll just give up and crawl into a hole! I know that you will all know what I mean xx


----------



## HMB

Thanks Daysleeper. Googling is a no no. I don't do it anymore. I hope they do a better job monitoring you and you get a BFP  

Jennyren--sorry about DH. Hope things have gotten better  

I have been spotting since AF. I hope this means the cyst has bit the dust! Been doing ovulation tests, still early tho. Countdown til my cons with the Doc on Tuesday. Otherwise, I am totally fine now. Last Saturday I was really down tho, and stayed in all day. My birthday was Monday, it was hard facing it without being pregnant....


----------



## Vickytick

Ladies how are all of you?

Its been quiet on this thread but hopefully everyone is getting on okay.

I've got until Monday to wait then I can test to see if my first round of OI worked. If its a BFN unfortunately I've got to put it all on hold for a couple of months. My prolactin result is still double the normal so my GP has now referred me to an endocrinologist for a mri scan and then treatment. He thinks I might have a swelling of the pituitary gland which affects ovulation (your body thinks its pg already) but won't know until the scan. Good news it can be treated with drugs bad news they can take up to three months to work so no ttc for a while.

I hope to hear some good news soon ladies.

x


----------



## HMB

Vickytick, hoping you get a BFP! They should have done something about the prolactine problem before.

AFM, not much to report. My meeting with the Doc was a huge disappointment. He dumped me on account of my birthday . Trying au natural now. Got an appt with another Doc at the American Hospital tomorrow. Not sure I'll be doing OI again even though I was a good responder. I may have to go out of country to get help, do IVF once. Can't afford to do it 3 times! This is my last year to try. I still have eggs and have double the norm for my age, so try I will


----------



## JW3

Hi girls


HMB     sorry to hear about the consultation, hope that you find somewhere good to take things forward      


Vicky - hoping that you've got a bfp       if not do hang in there its worth it       


Daysleeper - hope everything is going well with you     really hoping that you get your bfp soon     


Happy Christmas everyone    


Jenny x


----------



## HMB

Merry Christmas  to you all  

Jenny, thx so much. How are you doing? Havé u decided to try for a second?

AFM, I'm away for holiday and havent been on FF. Short phone reply now. I had great mtg with newDoc, who did hysteroscopy 2 days later. Confirméd thick mucus and polyp on cervix. Hé is operating to remove on Jan 3. Should reduce pain and extra blood during AF as well as make TTC easier. Doc also offered to do iui, so we willdo that after a rest cycle following opération. Cheap in France! Not possible to do ivf in France after certain âge. Am looking into going abroad. Too bad The old Doc didnt do opération béfore OI!!!


----------



## kizzi79

Hi ladies

Woodswantababy had some questions so I'm moving her post here..


woodswantsababy said:


> Hi Ladies.
> Yesterday was TRIGGER DAY .... at CD 16 - trigged with 5000iu of pregnly
> I had a follicle at 18 mm...and 17mm on the left side.
> and 3 follicles at 15 mm on the right side.
> I know that the 18mm and 17mm will def release..... do you think there is a chance of the 15mm's releasing as well ?
> the dr said to BD every day from tomorrow.....but I don't think covering our basis tonight could hurt ? esp as we use preseed ?
> my lining was 8.7....
> what are your thoughts? am I crazy for triggering with that many follicles
> I did 8 rounds of clomid
> March will mark 3 yrs of ttc
> and I have had 6 early miscarriages/chemicals.....seriously wouldn't wish it on anyone.... the worse thing I had to go through in my life.
> this is my second round of injectables...as I am CD 16 - it obviously took me awhile to respond to the injections.
> We started off with 3 vials of fostimon in one water every second day from day 2 -8 - went for a scan on cd 9 - no growth.....
> then the dr. switched me from fostimon (which is only LH) to menogon (both LH and FSH) 3 vials in one water every day....was suppose to go back in on tuesday for a scan but was sick so couldn't go in until wends....
> wend's i had 6 follicles in total.... 3 between 10-13 and 3 at 14.... I then did 2 vials of menogon for 2 days, took a break yesterday and went for a scan today....resulting in the above results.
> as I am knew to the injectable's any thoughts that are helpful are welcomed
> p.s I'm Canadian - my husbands from bristol england and we are living in Sudan Africa
> thanks very much!!!


Happy chatting, Love Krissi xx


----------



## HMB

Hi woodswantsababy  
I did 4 OI protocols with Puregon. I have heard of the meds you are using but don't have experience with them. If you are just doing stimms + trigger shot, the 18mm and maybe the 17mm follies will be in play, not the others. From your signature I see that you are 32, is that right? 2 follies is fine for your age. If you were around 40 or over, the doctors don't mind if you have 3 or 4 follies, due to the low chance of good quality eggs. My follies were always 18-22mm for trigger/ovulation. Although I succeed in stimming the proper follies, i still have not achieved a BFP. Hope you are lucky this time!!!!!


----------



## kizzi79

Hi again ladies

Scarlett171 had some queries re injectables...



scarlett171 said:


> hi all
> we have been ttc for just over 2 yrs we have had lots of tests done so far, i had lap n dye before christmas everything was normal and i ovulate normally 21 day test was 35. so has anyone any idea y my doc has put me on injectables i am due to start them soon i dont really know much about them anyone with info it will be greatly appreciated but i just wondered y he didnt put me on clomid like lots of girls on here?


Thanks, Krissi xx


----------



## woodswantsababy

Thanks for this 

i'm actually 23 - not sure if i have a signature 

I am happy with 2 follicles 



HMB said:


> Hi woodswantsababy
> I did 4 OI protocols with Puregon. I have heard of the meds you are using but don't have experience with them. If you are just doing stimms + trigger shot, the 18mm and maybe the 17mm follies will be in play, not the others. From your signature I see that you are 32, is that right? 2 follies is fine for your age. If you were around 40 or over, the doctors don't mind if you have 3 or 4 follies, due to the low chance of good quality eggs. My follies were always 18-22mm for trigger/ovulation. Although I succeed in stimming the proper follies, i still have not achieved a BFP. Hope you are lucky this time!!!!!


----------



## HMB

Woodswatnsababy, great, you are all set then  . Let us know how you do at the end of the 2ww   . You can put info into your signature. Go to Profile -> forum, then edit.

Hi Scarlett171. A lot depends on your age and your doctor. Over 2 yrs TTC means it's time to take action tho  . Have you been using ovulation tests to help your timing? Clomid is good for some problems, but also has side effects. Be grateful you don't have to go through those  . What type of stimm will you be taking and what dose?


----------



## woodswantsababy

i will let you know 

i'm a poas addict and usually start testing 9/10 DPO


----------



## JW3

Sorry not been here for ages, so busy   

HMB - hope you are doing well, will try to catch up with the other thread later   

Although we have not started trying for #2 as yet things are looking good so far better than I expected.  Since I came off the pill my first cycle was 24 days and now I am on day 22 of the second cycle so looks like my cycles are much more normal than usual.  Fertility monitor also said that maybe ovulated on day 17 so hoping for a 31 day cycle as then will feel much more confident that I am managing to ovulate on ym own which is a miracle   

vickytick - how are thigns going with you?

woodswantsababy - good luck       OI does work I have the proof at home with me        My doc said you can get pregnant from a 14mm.  Did you have scans with your clomid?

Scarlett - oh yes injectables have a slightly better success rate than clomid and less side effects maybe this is why the doc has recommended them    good luck   

I will try to come back soon if there are any more questions


----------



## woodswantsababy

Hi Ladies,

is it normal to be extremely tired while taking DUPHASTON 10 mg in TABLET form. (Prog Sup)

I sleep during the night - a bit of broken sleep but generally good and then by mid day I can barely keep my eyes opened.

fatigue doesn't seem to be listed on the side effects leaflet of Duphaston. 

I am now 8 DPO - so it is to early to test really - though i'm sure i'll start testing tomorrow.

I'm cramping...sore bb's and headache's and very nauseated and feeling very bloated - all of which seem to be normal side effects of Duphaston ?


----------



## HMB

Woohoo, Jenny W!! Looks like all that tx helped straighten our your system and now you are good to go for trying naturally for #2    

woodswantsababy, sorry I don't know Duphaston. I slept well using Puregon, not a bad side effect


----------



## JW3

woodswantsababy - the meds are trying to make your body do something it doesnt really want to do on its own so I would say that tiredness is probably normal as your body is having to make extra effort to produce follicles.  Good luck hope it works soon      


Now on day 27 of the cycle        maybe will give it a try next month


----------



## hopeandwish

Hi,

I took my Ovitrelle on Sunday morning at 9:30am. I am aware that the Ovitrelle can be in my system for 10-14 days but I did a test to see how strong the line was (just so I could gauge it and watch it get fainter as it fades out of my system) and I was surprised to see that the line was very very faint to the point where I really had to look to see it.

Isn't this a bit a odd as it was only 4-5 days ago that I took the injection? Its worrying me a little and I'm a little bit of an obsesser! 

Help!


----------



## staceysm

Hi Hope,

I was confused to, because I was under the impression that the HCG trigger shot can stay in your system for days, however as I was going test early, I tested 2 days after Embryo transfer and 5 days after I had the trigger shot and the test was BFN.  I then knew that any tests I done after that were genuine BFP's.

Good luck
Stacey
X


----------



## hopeandwish

staceysm said:


> Hi Hope,
> 
> I was confused to, because I was under the impression that the HCG trigger shot can stay in your system for days, however as I was going test early, I tested 2 days after Embryo transfer and 5 days after I had the trigger shot and the test was BFN. I then knew that any tests I done after that were genuine BFP's.
> 
> Good luck
> Stacey
> X


Hi!

Thank you so much for you're response!

I am taking the positive from it and telling myself any bfp will be genuine but it's hard not to worry. I jut need this 2ww to be over now!

Xxx


----------



## hopeandwish

Now I seem to be spotting! What's going on??


----------



## sophiawhite

*Every woman is different. So are her experiences of pregnancy. Not every woman has the same symptoms or even the same symptoms from one pregnancy to the next.

Also, because the early symptoms of pregnancy are often like what happens right before and during menstruation , those symptoms aren't always recognized.

What follows is a description of some of the most common early symptoms of pregnancy. You should know that these symptoms may be caused by other things besides being pregnant. So the fact that you notice some of these symptoms does not necessarily mean you are pregnant. The only way to tell for sure is with a pregnancy test. *

IT Support North London


----------



## Tinky27

Hey Ladies,

We've been trying to conceive for nearly two years after me being diagnosed with PCOS. 

So far we've tried six months of clomid - all bfn's and x4 cycles of ovulation induction - The first resulted in a bfp, but I miscarried at 4 weeks :-(

We are now waiting to see if we can get funding for another cycle of Ovulation Induction  (I don't qualify for IVF as I'm 28  ) 

So I decided to start taking the Agnus Castus... 

I'm now on CD60, but still no period. I have NEVER missed one before in my life. My periods are usually very light and my cycles are usually 35-42 days long...

I'm concerned because I had the faint positive on CD38, but was told it was either a very early miscarriage (as i'd been spotting since CD30), or I was never pregnant and the test was faulty  However, my nurse said you cant get a false positive?!! 

My bloods were checked the day after the faint positive and they were at 2, so no pregnancy detected. 

I'm getting increasingly worried as the last few days I've woken up saturated from the waist down in sweat (sorry) and have been feeling very bloated with period like pains...

I did two cheap 0.99 preg tests yesterday, both were negative. 

I just want to know what is going on, as I've also noticed my temperature is all over the place and I've had C/M the last two days?!!!

I'm wondering if this could all be down to the Agnus Castus, but I want to continue with it because I've read its good for pcos and boosting progesterone levels (mine are normally very low).

Any advice would be greatly appreciated....x


----------



## JW3

Hi Tinky

I have PCOS and got pregnant after 4 cycles of clomid and 5 cycles of puregon for OI.  You just have to keep trying things and see whether they work for you.  Not sure the agnus castus is working?  I had a similar thing with moxa with accupuncture it certainly did something but didnt help.

I found that hypnotherapy helped for me.

Good luck


----------



## kizzi79

New home ladies - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=310976.0 - happy chatting

love Kiz xx


----------

